# KANN GELÖSCHT WERDEN



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja einige oder viele von uns jede Menge Auto-Kilometer auf sich nehmen um zu den MTB-Touren z.B. der  WBTS-Biker
oder zumTeam-Tomburg zu kommen, könnt ihr hier mal schreiben bei welchen Touren ihr denn mit dem Bike "vorderhaustürlosfahrt"    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2004)

Na eigentlich bei allen, außer wenns ins 7GB, zur Tomburg oder WBTS geht.
Hier habe ich ca 5km Teeranfahrt bis zur Wipperaue, von da an kann man sich links + recht der Wupper an den Hängen austoben. Rechtzeitiges Umdrehen nicht vergessen, denn was man hin gehahren ist, muß man auch wieder zurück, auch wenns dann nur im Tal langgeht. Wenn man ausgepowert ist, können 25 oder 30km Rückweg mit "nur" 100Hm auch schon zur Qual werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (18. Oktober 2004)

Rischtisch.

Die Wupperberge sind schon geil

Zwischen Gräfrath und Wuppertal gibts aber auch paar geil, wenn auch kurze Trails. Anfahrt: keine 10min

Oder dann hinter Burg wirds richtig geil.


----------



## Ploughman (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jörg,

ich brauche mal gerade knappe 3 Minuten, um in die Ville zu gelangen  . Allerdings ist es gar nicht so einfach über 2h zu fahren, ohne irgendwann irgendwelche Wege oder Trails zwei- oder mehrfach zu befahren, na ja, und mehr als so 30-40Hm am Stück sind natürlich auch nicht drinnen  . Dafür gibt's aber jede Menge Seen, die sich zum Teil auf schmalen Trails umrunden lassen. Ach ja, nachdem Baumsterben und Borkenkäfer überwunden schienen, gibt's jetzt die Nordic Walker  ...und bei Dämmerung ist man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nicht die einzige "Sau im Walde"...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2004)

was für den einen vor-der-tür-losfahrtour ist, ist für den andern schon mit-dem-auto-hinfahr-tour !   ​


----------



## XCRacer (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe das große Glück die Eifel vor der Nase zu haben und das Jülicher Land im Nacken. Dh. ausgedehnte GA-Rennrad-Touren auf der Ebene sind genauso möglich wie Touren in der Nordeifel.

  Ein paar Shots im dirketen Umfeld meines Wohnorts. Alles bis zu eine Stunde mit dem Bike erreichbar:


 

 

 


  Laufenburg ------------ Eschweiler Land ----------- Indetal ---------- Gressenicher Mühle

  Und für die kommende Jahreszeit  :


 

 

 


  Weisweiler Burg ---------- Schönthal ---------- bei Hastenrath ------- am Laufenburger See


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das große Glück die Eifel vor der Nase zu haben und das Jülicher Land im Nacken. Dh. ausgedehnte GA-Rennrad-Touren auf der Ebene sind genauso möglich wie Touren in der Nordeifel


Jetzt weiß ich auch warum der Kerl so schnell und gut auf dem Rad ist 
Traumhafte Bilder René. Aber ich habs auch nicht soooooo schlecht. Umzingelt von Mönchengladbach, Neuss und Grevenbroich lebe ich hier noch ganz gut. Die Abraumhalden von Rheinbraun ( Allrather- Frimmersdorfer und Kasterer Höhe ) im Nacken, kann ich auch wenigstens einige Höhenmeter und Trails abstrampeln. Auch wenn es nicht viel ist. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2004)

Tja, Alfter, mein Heimatort....auch Zentrum des Vorgebirges genannt    hat da nicht wirklich viel zu bieten: Direkt hinter meinem Haus gehts in die Felder zwischen Wesseling und Bonn, naja...es gibt schöneres. Wenn ich die rheinische Tiefebene erklimme komme ich in den Kottenforst. Schöner Wald...aber ausser der einen Steigung aus der Ebene gibts da keine Berge. 

Bis zur Tomburg sind es für mich ca. 20km, die ich...ich muss es zugeben, zumeist mit dem Auto zurücklege.

Daher möchte ich mich als Vor-dem-Arbeitstor-Losfahrer bezeichnen. Abends heißt es nämlich dann: Ca. 800m bis zu dieser Stelle:







Dies ist der Anleger der Fähre Mehlem- Königswinter


....und dann geht es hier hinein


----------



## Lüni (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich denke ich bin ein typischer Vor-der-Haustüre-Losfahrer ca. 500m bis zum Rhein, dann die Fähre rüber, dann noch mal 1500m und ich stehe/fahre in den endlichen Weiten des 7GB. Das sieht dann so aus:






Das hat natürlich Vorteile, meine leider viel zu knappe Zeit wird nicht durch die Anreise vergeudet aber auch Nachteile, man wird nämlich dazu verleitet immer in der gleichen Region zu fahren, aber es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres als die 7 Berge.

Jörg


----------



## derMichi (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab den Eschweiler Stadtwald fast direkt vor der Haustür (etwa 1km, berghoch). Für nen Feierabend-Quickie-Singletrail perfekt. Muss zwar etwa 20min radeln, aber dann kommt die Strecke wo es 2km nur bergab geht, immer hübsche kleine Wege entlang. 
_Nachteil: Auf den Hauptwegen viele viele Jogger..._

René hat die meisten Ausflusgziele aus der Gegend schon präsentiert.

Ansonsten kann ich nur den Blausteinsee noch empfehlen: 

Technischer Anspruch: 0 

Aussicht: 8
Image: 10


----------



## bergradl-michel (20. Oktober 2004)

als vor-der-haustür-losfahrer starte ich in richtung wurmtal zwischen herzogenrath und aachen, so ca. 700 hm sind da schon drin. bei mehr asphaltanteil auch bis 1000hm bei einer streckenlänge von ca. 50km. alternativ bieten sich für kurze touren die abraumhalden im aachener nordkreis an, schön steil und teilweise technisch...

gruß

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (20. Oktober 2004)

Sicher, Sicher...

Ich brauch nur ca. 3 km von Opladen ins Bergische. Da ist der innere Schweinehund auch noch geringer, denn man muss nicht erst sein Auto bepacken, etc. Direkt auf den Esel und los geht's...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab auch das Glück quasi am Tor zur Eifel zu wohnen.
Hier bei uns hat man entweder die möglichkeit Touren in die Nordeifel in Richtung Ruhrsee zu unternehmen oder halt in die südliche Eifel in Richtung Nürburggring zu unternehmen. Mein Heimatort Kommern liegt halt genau dazwischen !

Hier ein paar Bildchen aus der näheren umgebung:


----------



## Goldfisch (20. Oktober 2004)

Am Fuße des Siebengebirges im schönen Bad Honnef wohnend, fahre ich fast immer direkt von zu Hause aus los. Wie man sich dreht und wendet, man findet immer das richtige Bikerevier, ohne Anreise.

GA bolzen auf der Rheinschiene links- und rechtsrheinisch strom auf- wie abwärts, Berge aller Kategorien (von steil bis zu steil ;-), Trainingsstrecken für Intervalle oder einfach Fun... Wenn es zu öde wird, gehts nördlich zum Ennert, südlich Richtung Westerwald oder westlich mit der Fähre über den Rhein Richtung (Vor) Eifel - alles wird quasi ohne Anreise erreicht. Das muss das Paradies sein 

BTW: Weil bald Weihnachten ist: Braucht von euch jemand ein Hardtail? Verkaufe mein altes Lakes CLX (Deore-Ausstattung, blau, RH 20-Zoll (ca. 51 cm)) mit geringer Laufleistung (1.200 km) im guten, gebrauchten Zustand - ist ein prima Einsteiger-Bike. 

Bei Interesse gibts Details per PM.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> BTW: Weil bald Weihnachten ist: Braucht von euch jemand ein Hardtail? Verkaufe mein altes Lakes CLX (Deore-Ausstattung, blau, RH 20-Zoll (ca. 51 cm)) mit geringer Laufleistung (1.200 km) im guten, gebrauchten Zustand - ist ein prima Einsteiger-Bike.
> 
> ...


Tja, das ist der Nachteil, wenn man auf die Wiesen des Nachbar schaut. Die sind halt immer grüner als die eigenen  . Wo Dir doch nun Dein eigenes Bike nicht mehr grün genug ist  , was soll's denn werden?

VG Martin, Neugier (mein zweiter Vorname )


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

sorry für das obige Posting. Zurück zum Thread.

Heimatstandort: Bergisch (eigentlich nur hügellich) Gladbach Moitzfeld

Anreise: Mit dem Bike in 1-2 min.  

Einer der kleinsten Reviere vor Ort. Zusammenhängende Waldfläche ca. 3,5 km², HP ca. 230 m ü. NN, TP ca. 106 m ü. NN (außer man betreibt Bike Diving, dann deutlich unter 100 m ü.NN  ) . Viele kleine und feine Singeltrails und Spots mit IBC2-4, z.B. 30km und 600 hm wie bei der letzten Nightridingtour und  Heimat der Fahrtechnikkurse.

Alles toll, bis auf 

a) zu kleine Gesamtfläche  
b) zu geringe Höhendifferenzen  
c) zu wenig felsiger Untergrund  

Tja, das Mittelgebirge bzw. die Alpen vor der Tür sind's halt nicht.

Aber dennoch traumhaft ist der kurze An- und Abreiseweg .

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

im Kölner Norden wohnhaft reibe ich mir nur die Augen, wenn ich lese, welche Möglichkeiten einige von uns haben.

Bei uns steht das Grundlagentraining im Vordergrund. Das jedoch ist zumindestens in Wälder oder für öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gesperrten Wegen möglich.

Ich habe zur Zeit folgende Touren, die ich öfters fahre oder kombiniere:


Chorbusch, Knechtstedener Busch, Mühlenbusch (50 Kilometer)

Rund durch den Kölner Norden (35 Kilometer)

Ausflug zu den Glessener Höhen(55 kilometer/250 Höhenmeter)

Ausgangspunkt ist immer Köln-Esch. Zur Zeit suche ich noch eine gute Strecke, um die Grevenbroicher-/All-/Neurather-Halde in eine Tour einzubinden. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..im Kölner Norden wohnhaft reibe ich mir nur die Augen, wenn ich lese, welche Möglichkeiten einige von uns haben...




Einer der Gründe, warum ich nie freiwillig auf die andere Rheinseite ziehen würde. Immer mit dem Auto zum Biken. 
Ich hasse plattes Land, möglichst noch ohne Wald und nur alle 2km mal ein Baum :kotz: 
Die Bundeswehrzeit hat mich da entsprechend negativ geprägt...

Ich gruke ja nun schon seit 13 Jahren mit dem Bike durch die Wupperberge, Dhünntalsperre oder Eifgental. Daher hat sich bei mir vor etwa 2-3 Jahren eine gewisse "Geländemüdigkeit" breit gemacht (man weiß vorher schon jede Wurzel, die man auf der Tour fahren wird).
Da ich seit dem letzten Winterpokal auch mal fremde Gebiete mit dem Auto angesteuert habe (7GB, Tomburg, WBTS), muß ich doch sagen, daß wir hier doch ein sehr feines Gebiet zur direkten Verfügung haben. Wenn eine "Fremdtour" fahrtechnisch mal nicht ganz so toll war, hatte das immer noch den Vorteil, das eigene Gelände wieder mehr schätzen zu lernen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Oktober 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit suche ich noch eine gute Strecke, um die Grevenbroicher-/All-/Neurather-Halde in eine Tour einzubinden.


Nicht, daß wir uns da mal Abends über den Haufen fahren   Das ist ja mein Einsatzgebiet. Dann nimmst Du noch die Kasterer- Frimmersdorfer und Königshovener Höhe dazu und Du hast ne tolle Tour mit kurzen aber tollen Tails zusammen.






Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (21. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, daß wir uns da mal Abends über den Haufen fahren   Das ist ja mein Einsatzgebiet. Dann nimmst Du noch die Kasterer- Frimmersdorfer und Königshovener Höhe dazu und Du hast ne tolle Tour mit kurzen aber tollen Tails zusammen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,

dann biet doch einfach mal eine Tour in dem Gebiet an, als nordisch Kölner wäre ich dabei, vielleicht dann hiermit.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Knallar (21. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Einer der Gründe, warum ich nie freiwillig auf die andere Rheinseite ziehen würde. Immer mit dem Auto zum Biken.
> Ich hasse plattes Land, möglichst noch ohne Wald und nur alle 2km mal ein Baum :kotz:
> Die Bundeswehrzeit hat mich da entsprechend negativ geprägt...



Wie warste auch in Niedersachsen stationiert?


----------



## Knallar (21. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, daß wir uns da mal Abends über den Haufen fahren   Das ist ja mein Einsatzgebiet. Dann nimmst Du noch die Kasterer- Frimmersdorfer und Königshovener Höhe dazu und Du hast ne tolle Tour mit kurzen aber tollen Tails zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibt's eigentlich diese klasse 3D Karten?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2004)

Vor meiner Haustüre fand heute _mein_ goldener Oktober statt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Oktober 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt's eigentlich diese klasse 3D Karten?


Guckst Du hier 3D-Karten 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> dann biet doch einfach mal eine Tour in dem Gebiet an, als nordisch Kölner wäre ich dabei, vielleicht dann hiermit.


Na gut Micha,

ich bereite da mal was vor. Dauert aber etwas. Schönes Rad   Gute Idee übrigens da mal mit nem Crossrad rumzuballern. Genau das richtige Geläuf dafür. Mal sehen wann meins kommt  ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Oktober 2004)

Sooo,

habe heute auch mal meine DigiCam mitgenommen. Hier findet ihr Impressionen meiner  Vor-der-Haustür-Tour
Obwohl ich da heute mal nen Rennradcross draus gemacht habe   Es ist so grob das Gebiet was ich oben beschrieben habe. Es fehlt aber noch einiges an Trails und Wege, die lohnenswert sind zu fahren. Ach eins noch. Auf die knapp 85 KM entfallen ca. 10 Km die überhaupt mit PKWs befahren werden können. Also genau das richtige für die kommende Jahreszeit     Also so schlimm habe ichs hier auch nicht.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo,
> 
> habe heute auch mal meine DigiCam mitgenommen. Hier findet ihr Impressionen meiner  Vor-der-Haustür-Tour
> Obwohl ich da heute mal nen Rennradcross draus gemacht habe   Es ist so grob das Gebiet was ich oben beschrieben habe. Es fehlt aber noch einiges an Trails und Wege, die lohnenswert sind zu fahren. Ach eins noch. Auf die knapp 85 KM entfallen ca. 10 Km die überhaupt mit PKWs befahren werden können. Also genau das richtige für die kommende Jahreszeit     Also so schlimm habe ichs hier auch nicht.
> ...



Sooo,

habe gestern nicht meine Digikamera mitgenommen , dafür meinen neuen Crosser und bin auch von der Haustür losgeradelt; durch die nicht vorhandenen Mountains des Kölner Nordens. Habe dann wohl echt Glück gehabt, auf der Allrather Höhe nicht mit irgendwelchen blauen Rennradlern zusammengestoßen zu sein.  Bin noch bei den richtigen Crossern vorbeigefahren, waren jede Menge Holländer da, geht in Holland der Sand aus?   Egal, dafür jede Menge lecker Meisje am Start.   Dann habe ich langsam den Rückzug angetreten und bin wieder Richtung Heimat gecrosst.
Muß sagen, das neue Rote macht richtig Spaß!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (24. Oktober 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 habe dieses Wochenende für zwei Touren mit Start vor-meiner-haustür genutzt. 
 Samstag ging es ohne Digicam von Hoven über Obermaubach nach Niedeggen etwas Trailen. Dann weiter nach Schmidt, Hürtgenwald, WBTS nach Hoven.


 



 Am Sonntag ging es nach kurzer, stressiger Nacht nicht nach Holland, sondern in den Indian Summer. 
 Mit verklebten Augen passierte mir leider ein kleiner Fehler zu Anfang, so dass ich erst den schönen Trail von Brandenberg nach Obermaubach mit positiven Gefälle gefahren bin. Also von O-Maubach nach Brandenberg. Auch einmal interessant. 
 Anschliessend auch den Zweifallshammer in falscher Richtung. Diesen Fehler konnte ich aber in Vossenack korrigieren, so dass ich nach einer Runde über Mestringer Mühle, Kommerscheidt mich wieder über eine herrlich feuchte tiefe Wiese nach Vossenack hocharbeiten konnte.
 Dann todesmutig durch den Zweifallshammer und den den Trail nach Obermaubach. Eigentlich sollte die Tour noch über Hürtgenwald nach Schevenhütte gehen, musste dann aber verkürzt werden, da die Zeit langsam knapp wurde.
Profil und Bilder: 






 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> habe dieses Wochenende für zwei Touren mit Start vor-meiner-haustür genutzt.


 Sehe ich das richtig? Der Herr hat ein neues Gefährt?


----------



## Happy_User (25. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig? Der Herr hat ein neues Gefährt?


  Stimmt 

 Mein Fuhrpark wächst, oder anders ausgedrückt: Mich hat der Virus erfasst und seinen Tribut gefordert.  Jetzt habe ich zwei Rennsemmel.
 Die schwarzen Kettenblätter habe ich direkt gegen silberne RaceFace getauscht un am Lenker habe ich noch die Scott Hörnchen.
 Das nächste Opfer dürfte wohl der Sattel werden. Der Original-Scott muss einer Carbon Schale weichen. Nicht das er unbequem ist, aber dies arg wunde Gefühl, das mich heute noch an zwei tolle Tage erinnert, tut irgendwie nicht not.  

 Ach, die Bäume bei der Mestringermühle sind weggeräumt worden.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt


 Feines Rad 

 So! Ich werde mich jetzt mal durch den Sturm kämpfen und fahr 'ne kleine Tour über den "Jubiläumsweg" durch's Münsterländchen hinter Stolberg.


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich jetzt mal durch den Sturm kämpfen und fahr 'ne kleine Tour über den "Jubiläumsweg" durch's Münsterländchen hinter Stolberg.


 Strecke: Eschweiler Stadtwald - Stolberg - Büsbach - Brander Wald - Buschmühle - Würselener Wald - Propsteier Wald


----------



## Happy_User (8. November 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 ich bin am Wo-Ende mal wieder vor der Haustür losgefahren. Geplant war über Haus Hardt -> Geyer Kreuz -> Obermaubach -> Niedeggen -> Abenden -> Kloster Heimbach.

 Da ich überwiegend nicht bekannte Wege geplant habe, war ich dann schon auf mein GPS angewiesen, und leider hat der Empfang, bzw. die Genauigkeit immer in den kniffligen Situationen etwas zu wünschen überliess. Dadurch habe ich dann auch ein paar nette Trails gefunden allerdings die Tour vor erreichen des Klosters beendet und mich auf den Weg nach Hause gemacht. Will ja nicht immer mit Licht nach Hause kommen. 









 Alle Bilder gibt es hier:

 Grüße

   Holger


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. November 2004)

Genau zwei Meter von mingem Haus entfernt beginnt ein riesiges Naturschutzgebiet namens " Nutscheid". Die Leute aus windeck umgebung wissen wo das ist. Jedenfalls wenn man von Höhnrath kommt, den geilen Trail runter, am Sportplatz  vorbei und dann das erste Haus auf der rechten Seite ( gelbes haus )
Sehe nämlich oft Biker vorbei fahren. 

Gruß KGB


----------



## Happy_User (8. November 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau zwei Meter von mingem Haus entfernt beginnt ein riesiges Naturschutzgebiet namens " Nutscheid". Die Leute aus windeck umgebung wissen wo das ist. Jedenfalls wenn man von Höhnrath kommt, den geilen Trail runter, am Sportplatz vorbei und dann das erste Haus auf der rechten Seite ( gelbes haus )
> Sehe nämlich oft Biker vorbei fahren.
> 
> Gruß KGB


 Früher in der Schule stand bei solchen Aufsätzen immer: Bezug 
 am Heftrand.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. November 2004)

ach wenn man das so runter faselt dürfen ja auch mal en paar fehler sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2004)

Soo,

heute morgen habe ich mal angefangen BlackBeauty zuzureiten 
Soweit hängt es super am Zügel auch wenn es ab und zu mal fast mit mir durchgegangen wäre. 

Das kam bei heraus 

Es war eine ganz neue Erfahrung mit riesigem Spaßfaktor. Nur zu empfehlen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zu empfehlen.


 Den See bei Kaster kenne ich. Bin da kürzlich mal durch die nette Altstadt geschlendert.

 Heute war ich hier. Ohne Rad! Geil


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Den See bei Kaster kenne ich. Bin da kürzlich mal durch die nette Altstadt geschlendert.
> Geil ne. Jetzt weißt Du auch wo ich mich im Sommer immer aufhalte
> 
> Heute war ich hier. Ohne Rad! Geil .
> ...



Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2004)

N'Abend,

   nach einer Nacht mit lecker Carboloading und einer solchen 8:00 Aussicht








, 
   musste ich ja als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer mich auf den Sattel machen.

   Die mal locker geplante Tour ging über Hoven -> WBTS -> Roetgen -> Schmidt -> WBTS -> Hoven Haustür.

   Neben schönen Aussichten, konnte ich auch eine neue Verpflegungsstelle für Biker ohne Riegel finden.





   Alle Bilder hier:

   Eckdaten: 100 km, 1600 HM 

   Grüße

    Holger


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

>


 12°C Innentemperatur?!? Dreh mal die Heizung auf du Geizhals 

 Ähh, der Foto-Link will nicht mitspielen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 12°C Innentemperatur?!? Dreh mal die Heizung auf du Geizhals


Jetzt weißt Du auch wie man zu nem neuen Scott-MTB kommt   

Nachdem ich gestern reigi wegen Anzeichen einer Erkältung abgesagt habe, habe ich mich heute morgen nach der gestrigen Druckbetankung  doch schon wesentlich besser gefühlt    So gegen 10:00 bin ich auf mein Crosser und wollte eigentlich nur ne kleine Runde drehen. Aber das Wetter und mein immer besser werdender Allgemeinzustand zwangen mich weiterzufahren. Bin dann weiter zur Sophienhöhe, dort einmal komplett drüber, an der Gaststätte aufgetankt und wieder zurück. Ich war knapp 6 Std. unterwegs und es kamen 123 KM mit 680 HM zusammen. Da dies nicht geplant war, leider keine Fotos. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 12°C Innentemperatur?!? Dreh mal die Heizung auf du Geizhals
> 
> Ähh, der Foto-Link will nicht mitspielen...


 Das heisst: Energiesparen
 Ich heitze doch nicht die Küche in der Nacht.  Banause. 

 Grüße

   Holger


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ..nach einer Nacht mit lecker Carboloading und einer solchen 8:00 Aussicht musste ich ja als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer mich auf den Sattel machen...


@Holger
Deine *"Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahren"-Philosophie* ist so ansteckend, auch wenn der Treffpunkt für eine ausgeschriebene IBC-Bikerrunde 33 km entfernt ist, wie gestern bei mir 

VG Mikkael

Kleiner Hinweis: Der Link für die Bilder funktioniert nicht, ein *"/"* zuviel im Link.


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger
> Deine *"Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahren"-Philosophie* ist so ansteckend, auch wenn der Treffpunkt für eine ausgeschriebene IBC-Bikerrunde 33 km entfernt ist, wie gestern bei mir
> 
> VG Mikkael
> ...


 Hallo Mikkael,

 kannst ja eine HAustür mitnehmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2004)

Ganz im Stile des vor-der-Haustüre-losfahrens bin noch vor Sonnenaufgang gestartet. Damit habe ich wohl einen für die Jahreszeit nur schwer zu schlagenden Rekord aufgestellt, der selbst vom Oberfrühaufsteher Happy_User nur schwer zu schlagen ist 



 

 

 



 Das frühe Früstück, eine Tasse Kaffee und eine Tafel Capucchino-Schokolade, förderte zwar meine Sprintfähigkeit, hielt aber naturgemäß nicht lange an. Aber wer will so früh schon Höchtsleistung bringen...

 Als Ziel wählte ich das Mahnmal bei Zweifall sowie einen alten Erzstollen aus dem 19.Jhrd. Hierbei habe ich einen feinen Wurzeltrail durch den nahen Nadelwald entdeckt, der an der Zweifaller Schneise endete. Den klobigen aber sehr delikaten Trail zum Erzstollen habe ich RS-Hunter zu verdanken. Danke für den Tipp!



 

 

 



 Zurück weniger Spektakulär über Gottfriedskreuz. Im Gressenicher Wald habe ich noch zwei alte Bunker aus dem 2.Weltkrieg besichtigt. 2:31h reichten mir für den heutigen Sonntag. Zu mehr wäre ich nicht in der Lage gewesen.

Alle Bilder


----------



## Happy_User (28. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Stile des vor-der-Haustüre-losfahrens bin noch vor Sonnenaufgang gestartet. Damit habe ich wohl einen für die Jahreszeit nur schwer zu schlagenden Rekord aufgestellt, der selbst vom Oberfrühaufsteher Happy_User nur schwer zu schlagen ist ...


 Hallo René,

 dazu sage ich nur Respekt, aber nächstes Mal ruf einfach an.  Dann baue ich auch mein Licht um.

 Ich wollte ja eigentlich ins Münsterwäldchen, aber in Vicht (Wagemanntrail), ist mir der Bowdenzug für die Kettenblätter gerissen. Also Schifter auf dem mittleren Rad fixiert und die geplante Tour abgebrochen. Wusste nicht was mich erwartet, also lieber in bekannten Gefilden. Bin dann noch an der WBTS rumgeheizt und habe mich dann zur Sophienhöhe durchgeschlagen. Da noch ein paar HM gerissen und kräftig Körner im Sand gelassen. Nach 5:02, 92 km und 1000 hm war ich wieder vor -meiner-haustür. Netto waren es nur 4:45, aber besser als gar nichts. 

 Was macht eigentlich unser WBTS Team???? Muss hier nächsten Samstag einmal ein Laktattest anberaumt werden. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Stile des vor-der-Haustüre-losfahrens bin noch vor Sonnenaufgang gestartet. Damit habe ich wohl einen für die Jahreszeit nur schwer zu schlagenden Rekord aufgestellt, der selbst vom Oberfrühaufsteher Happy_User nur schwer zu schlagen ist



Alllsooooo,

ich weiß ja nicht wann Du losgefahren bist, aber ich bin schon um 04:55 Uhr heute morgen mit meinem Pflegehund ( ein kurzbeiniger, quirliger JackRussell ) über die Felder gelaufen ( zählt das auch für den WP  ). Jack Daniels, also so heißt der Hund   , meinte so gegen 04:30 Uhr ich hätte lange genug geschlafen und er möchte jetzt mal im Feld Hasen jagen gehen. Mensch hätte ich doch nur dem seine Power und Ausdauer. Da wäre ich ganz weit vorne    Aber auch wenn ihr mich jetzt für   hält, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Gestern morgen war es übrigens 05:35 Uhr   Rad gefahren bin ich auch. Sa und So insgesamt knapp 9 Std. ca. 200KM mit insg. 600 HM   
Bin echt froh das ich morgen wieder arbeiten muß. Endlich wieder ausschlafen und nen ruhigen Tag genießen   

Aber Respekt René   Konntest oder durftest Du auch nicht länger schlafen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (28. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mensch hätte ich doch nur dem seine Power und Ausdauer. Da wäre ich ganz weit vorne   ...


 Gib dem mal immer lecker Weizen im Sommer, dann ist der auch ganz schnell weiter hinten.  Hetz Hetz 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest oder durftest Du auch nicht länger schlafen


 Ich war noch nicht lange zu Hause und wollte noch nicht ins Bett gehen. Nein, ich war nicht arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Gib dem mal immer lecker Weizen im Sommer, dann ist der auch ganz schnell weiter hinten.  Hetz Hetz



Na, für Dich reicht es auch noch nach halben Flasche Whiskey 
      

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war noch nicht lange zu Hause und wollte noch nicht ins Bett gehen.



Aha, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du dringend auf´s Bike mußtest. So ne Regenerationseinheit einlegen von der Antrengung im SB-Bereich   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (29. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, für Dich reicht es auch noch nach halben Flasche Whiskey
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Das will ich gar nicht anzweifeln. Kann ich aber auch gut mit Leben. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich gar nicht anzweifeln. Kann ich aber auch gut mit Leben.


Ich auch      

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. November 2004)

Heute ca. 21:00 Uhr,

Kasterer Trail, kaltes Klima, glatter Boden, es ist stockdunkel im Wald, Gefälle 18%, plötzlich ein unbekannter Angreifer, doch die Felge hält   








Glück gehabt. Durch die plötzliche Vollblockade des Hinterrades bin ich nach rechts in den Hang gefallen. Links geht´s so ca. 20 Meter steil runter   
Halt Crossrad fahren pur    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ca. 21:00 Uhr,
> plötzlich ein unbekannter Angreifer, doch die Felge hält


 Da hast du und dein Laufrad schwein gehabt. Sowas kann böse enden. Auch für dein Laufrad


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

 ja, ich sag ja immer: Mit Licht im Gelände....
 Mir reicht die Strasse. Hat genug Abwechslung. Nebel, Platten, Blendende Autos. 
 Und wenn ich dann Gelände brauche, benutze ich die Radwege in und um Düren. Trailfahren Pur. Fette Kanten, Hindernisse zu umkurven.

 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Dezember 2004)

Nebeltour 2004

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (15. Januar 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

 heute habe ich mich wieder vor der Haustür auf die Socken gemacht und die Heimat von Jörg erkundet.
 Den Bericht gibt es hier:

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Giunti (17. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, daß wir uns da mal Abends über den Haufen fahren   Das ist ja mein Einsatzgebiet. Dann nimmst Du noch die Kasterer- Frimmersdorfer und Königshovener Höhe dazu und Du hast ne tolle Tour mit kurzen aber tollen Tails zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
wie kommt Ihr immer an dieses imposante Kartenmaterial?
Gruß
Manfred

Hat sich schon erledigt,habe Antwort weiter oben schon gefunden
Wer sehen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Februar 2005)

N´abend,

nachdem mein Kumpel morgen doch kann hier was für Frühaufsteher.
Fahre um ca. 07:30 Uhr bei mir vor-der-Haustür mit dem Auto los   
Start MTB spätestens 09:00 Uhr am Staudamm Paulushof in Rurberg. Von da hoch zum Kermeter und über den super Trail vom Honigberg wieder nach Rurberg. Weiter über Weidenbacher Mühle hoch nach Kesternich, runter durchs Tiefenbachtal und weiter nach Eicherscheid. Von dort zum Einstieg Belgenbachtal den langen Trail runter bis zur Rur. Weiter über Hammer zum Forsthaus Rothe Kreuz und über Erkensruhr den tollen Trail nach Rurberg runter. Dann am Obersee entlang zurück nach Rurberg. Ca. 60KM mit ~ 1200 HM.

Gute Nacht

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2005)

Als bekennender Karnevalsflüchtling bin ich heute alleine zu einer Tour "Rund um die Wehebachtalsperre" gestartet. Offenbar war ich nicht der einzige, der vor dem Narrentreiben in den Wald vor den Alaaf-Rufen floh.

Erstaunlich viele Anti-Narren-Wanderer waren mit mir unterwegs. Scheinbar hatten diese nicht nur keinen Bock auf Karneval, sondern ging sonst auch zum Lachen in den Keller. Soviele Griesgrämer sind mir schon lange nicht mehr begegnet. Bloß nicht lächeln oder mal die Tageszeit sagen! Könnte ja sein, das man versehentlich einem Umzug zugeordnet wird. Alles Arschratten 

Aber egal. Das Wetter war super! Die Sonne hat gelacht! Die Wege waren immer noch verschlammt (Warum eigentlich? Hat doch seit Tagen nicht geregnet!). Nach 2:38h und 57km war ich wieder zu Hause.

Hier das einzige Bild von heute:


----------



## Happy_User (6. Februar 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

langsam aber sicher arbeite ich mich wieder an breite Reifen heran. Am gestrigen Samstag musste aber auch noch einmal das RR herhalten. Bei strahlendem Sonneschein wurde eine lockere Tour nach Eupen in Angriff genommen. 
Kurze Planung in Fugawi und ab mit den Daten ins GPS. Grobe Stationen sollten Raeren, Eupen, Mützenich , Hürtgenwald sein. In der Planung ergab das etwas unter 100 km und sollte somit in 4 Stunden gerissen werden können. 
Tja, Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis war in diesem Fall dann die Zeit.  Ich hätte mir vor der Fahrt das Höhenprofil der Planung ansehen sollen. Da gibt es eine feine Steigung ab Eupen, die mit einem Schild: 11 km schlechte Fahrbahn, eingeleitet wird. Ab jetzt geht es 11 km gen Himmel. Von etwas über 200 bis etwas über 620 hm.  Geil. Hat mich allerdings etwas gebremst, so dass ich nach 5 Stunden und 110 km wieder vor-meiner-haustür angekommen bin.
Vom Panorama eine herliche Strecke die für HM fetischisten noch durch einen kleinen Schlenker von Eupen -> Jalhay -> Eupen ergenzt werden kann.
Diese Tour werde ich versuchen dann ende März (Ostern??) einmal in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Positiv aufgefallen ist, Belgier können nicht hupen. Kein Murren von Hinten, dass der Schmalreifler nicht rechts in den Schlaglöchern geackert hat. Echt klasse.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

sooo. Wir sind heute zu zweit das kleine feine Ründchen gefahren. Los ging es pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr in Rurberg. Wo es überall langging habe ich ja oben schon beschrieben. Es ist aber unbedingt zu erwähnen das es die verschiedensten Bodenverhältnisse gab. Von trocken über Vollmatsch, schön hart gefroren und spiegelglatter Schlittschuhpiste war alles dabei.
Toll war übrigens für mich die neue Strecke durch das Weidenbachtal hoch nach Kesternich. Alles lief bestens. Doch dann habe ich ab Hammer eine neue Streckenvariante hoch zum Forsthaus RotheKreuz auf knapp 600M gewählt.
Auch dort lief es am Anfang super. Tolle Strecke. Doch dann kam das was kommen mußte. Eine Horde Mountainbiker   haben im Wald gewütet, so das selbst ein weiterkommen zu Roß nicht mehr möglich war   







Doch ich dachte halt. So breit ist selbst der Schwalbe FAT-Albert nicht. So hat sich die SOKO  "Haltet die Wege für Biker glatt" auf die Suche gemacht den oder die Täter zu finden. Da plötzlich im Unterholz. Er wollte sich verstecken aber keine Chance. Mein Kumpel hat ihn festgehalten und ich habe ihm den Schlauch abgezogen und dingfest gemacht   







Nach der Sicherstellung ging es mit ca. 1KM schieben und tragen weiter bevor ich irgendwo ein Ausweg gefunden hatte. Weiter gings. Doch dann der nächste Übeltäter. Herr Winter gesellte sich zu uns und hat spielgelglatte Wege für uns ausgerollt.







Aber dann hatte doch alles ein gutes Ende genommen und die Freude stand im Gesicht geschrieben. Der Trail runter nach Einruhr







So das war der Karnevalssonntag. War ne echt tolle Runde. 









Das Gebiet RotheKreuz werde ich mal näher auskundschaften. Habe da richtig geile Trails gesehen. Alle Fotos hier 

@ René. Ja ich war auch erstaunt wieviel Wanderer und Spaziergänger  unterwegs waren. Aber wirklich alle waren super freundlich und haben uns teilweise sogar im Trail angefeuert. So passiert im Belgenbachtal und am RotheKreuz   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Februar 2005)

@Spitfire4

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Du mir eine Karte gepostet hast. Für stellt mich sich das Problem, was nun ein guter Weg wäre. 

Könntest Du freundlicherweise einfach mal einen Weg einzeichen oder zumailen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Du mir eine Karte gepostet hast. Für stellt mich sich das Problem, was nun ein guter Weg wäre.


Hi Hardy,

hmmm was meinst Du     . Schick mir am besten ne PM. Weiß im Moment echt nicht was Du mit "guter Weg wäre" meinst. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2005)

Könnte sein, das er das hier meint:



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann hatte doch alles *ein gutes Ende* genommen und die Freude stand im Gesicht geschrieben. *Der Trail runter nach Einruhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. Februar 2005)

ich war gestern auch mit den Dackelschneidern unterwegs. Runde: Herzogenrath - Jülich - Düren - Schevenhütte - Vicht - Stolberg - Aachen - Kerkrade - Eygelshoven - Herzogenrath. Leider kennen die auch in Holland Karnevalszüge, weshalb ich noch fast eine 3/4 Stunde durch Kerkrade und Landgraaf gegondelt bin  . Am Ende kamen so 109 km in 04:55 h mit ca. 800 hm zusammen. Fazit: Im Sommer muss ich schneller sein  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Happy_User (7. Februar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ich war gestern auch mit den Dackelschneidern unterwegs. Runde: Herzogenrath - Jülich - Düren - Schevenhütte - Vicht - Stolberg - Aachen - Kerkrade - Eygelshoven - Herzogenrath. Leider kennen die auch in Holland Karnevalszüge, weshalb ich noch fast eine 3/4 Stunde durch Kerkrade und Landgraaf gegondelt bin  . Am Ende kamen so 109 km in 04:55 h mit ca. 800 hm zusammen. Fazit: Im Sommer muss ich schneller sein  .
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Hi,

sollte doch kein Problem sein. Alleine das Gewicht durch weniger Kleidung.. 
Und wenn nicht, auch egal. Hauptsache Spass gehabt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## talybont (7. Februar 2005)

nunja, diese Jahr muss ich zwei 24h-Rennen fahren (München und Duisburg). Und ich weiß schon ganz genau, daß ich diese Jahr recht wenig Zeit bekommen werde. Und irgendwie war ich letztes Jahr schneller um diese Zeit. Aber da war auch weniger Gegenwind  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Als bekennender Karnevalsflüchtling bin ich heute alleine zu einer Tour "Rund um die Wehebachtalsperre" gestartet. Offenbar war ich nicht der einzige, der vor dem Narrentreiben in den Wald vor den Alaaf-Rufen floh.
> 
> Erstaunlich viele Anti-Narren-Wanderer waren mit mir unterwegs. Scheinbar hatten diese nicht nur keinen Bock auf Karneval, sondern ging sonst auch zum Lachen in den Keller. Soviele Griesgrämer sind mir schon lange nicht mehr begegnet. Bloß nicht lächeln oder mal die Tageszeit sagen! Könnte ja sein, das man versehentlich einem Umzug zugeordnet wird. Alles Arschratten
> 
> Aber egal. Das Wetter war super! Die Sonne hat gelacht! Die Wege waren immer noch verschlammt (Warum eigentlich? Hat doch seit Tagen nicht geregnet!). Nach 2:38h und 57km war ich wieder zu Hause.



Selbiges habe ich heute auch gemacht. Bin allerdings prompt bei ner Ortsdurchquerung so gerade noch an nem Karnevalszug vorbeigeschrammt.
Das mit dem Matsch kommt vom Frost. Der gefrorene Boden gibt das Wasser wieder frei ! hatte ich heute weniger Probleme mit, da es wieder ordnetlich gefroren hatte. Was dann nur übel kommt sind tierisch zerfahrene forstwege, da weiss man gar nich mehr welche spur man halten soll ! die mit ihren übelsten forstgeräten da ;(. alerdings waren bei uns heut nur wenig wanderer unterwegs, hab so 2-3 gruppen getroffen auf ca. 50 km. leider is mein tacho nach 8 minuten schon ausgefallen.


----------



## Happy_User (7. Februar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, diese Jahr muss ich zwei 24h-Rennen fahren (München und Duisburg). Und ich weiß schon ganz genau, daß ich diese Jahr recht wenig Zeit bekommen werde. Und irgendwie war ich letztes Jahr schneller um diese Zeit. Aber da war auch weniger Gegenwind  .
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Also, auch wenn alles Andere immer weniger wird, 24h sind immer noch 24h. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## talybont (7. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also, auch wenn alles Andere immer weniger wird, 24h sind immer noch 24h.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


die Zeit ist nicht das Thema. Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass wir letztes Jahr in Duisburg im 4er-Mixed gewonnen haben. Dieses Jahr wird bestimmt härter  .

CU,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

nachdem der Wetterbericht für die Eifel + Grade und für das bergische Land - Grade vorhergesagt hatte, haben mein Kumpel Ralf und ich mich gestern Abend kurzfristig nach einigen intensiven Unterhaltungen mit Jack dem Daniels dazu entschlossen die Trailrunde von an_any_sunday in Angriff zu nehmen.
So sind wir also Vor- der-Haustür mit dem Auto los  Richtung Burscheid.   Los ging die Tour allerdings in etwas abgeänderter Form. Wir haben einige Trails die wir unterwegs gesehen haben einfach noch mitgenommen ( Danke etrex Vista   ) . Aber es lief wie geplant. Knüppelhart gefrorener Boden und direkt als Einstieg der erste "Holzfällertrail"







Und dem Spaß folgte einfach nur Spaß.  Der ca. 8KM !!! lange Supertrail    








Zwischendurch mal kurze Entspannung an einem sehr schönem MLP   








Doch dann wurde es wieder hart und die Wurzel- Felsentrails waren zu fahren 









und zum guten Ende kam das bei all der Quälerei heraus 








Fazit: eine super geile Tour in einem MTB Traumgebiet, welches kaum zu toppen ist. Und an die Wanderer   keinerlei Probleme.


Alle Bilder hier 



Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

keiner wollte mit mir Heute...  egal; es war auch ohne Euch schön !
Vorab noch...ich hab wohl seinerzeit hier den Einsatz verpaßt: Also ich starte sehr häufig vor der Haustür direkt per Bike und was so alles vor dieser liegt: Das schöne Hohe Venn (besonders im Winter oft eine gute Alternative)




Der berühmte Nordwanderweg mit einigen Mutpröbchen; das Vichtbachtal, Hasselbach -/Schleebachgraben




Schon etwas weiter, aber immernoch per Bike gut zu erreichen: Das Rurtal mit seinen wunderschönen Tälern; ich sag nur Belgenbachtal, Tiefenbachtal, Eifelhöhenweg usw...




Und auch nicht zu verachten: Der Aachener Wald:





So und jetzt zur heutigen Tour und den Eckdaten: Roetgen->Rurberg über Lammersdorf, Simmerath u. Kesternich, dann über den Kermeter und Paulushof in Richtung Abtei (Mariawald) und über Schwammenauel, Schmidt und Kalltal zurück in Richtung Roetgen.








Text und alle Bilder: Hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2005)

Sehr feine Berichte von allen VDH-Fahrern 
Besonders gut, hat mir dieses Bildchen gefallen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr feine Berichte von allen VDH-Fahrern
> Besonders gut, hat mir dieses Bildchen gefallen!


Danke René...  ...das sah absolut traumhaft aus...vor allem; das Zeug rieselte ab und zu aus den Bäumen...man sah fast nix mehr... 
Ich kanns nur wiederholen; ich fahre zwar nicht sehr gerne alleine, aber dieses mal hat alles gepaßt !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr feine Berichte von allen VDH-Fahrern
> Besonders gut, hat mir dieses Bildchen gefallen!




Schliesse mich meinem Vorredner Rene an. 

Vor Allem wieder erstklassige Bilder. Ich glaub wir sollten mal einen Fotowettbewerb ausschreiben bei den vielen schönen Sachen. 
Mein Favorit ist auch ein Bild  von Ralph


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2005)

find ich auch ! echt geile fotos ! muss mir angewöhnen ab sfort die kamera mitzunehmen.
wenn ich die bilder sehe lach ich mir dochn ast über die leute die im winter in fitnesstudios abhängen wo da draussen so viel schönes auf uns wartet !


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Schliesse mich meinem Vorredner Rene an.
> 
> Vor Allem wieder erstklassige Bilder. Ich glaub wir sollten mal einen Fotowettbewerb ausschreiben bei den vielen schönen Sachen.
> Mein Favorit ist auch ein Bild  von Ralph



Das ist die UFO-Dockingstation im Rursee bei Schwammenauel...


----------



## Cheng (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

megamässig geile Bilder, ich glaube für die Tour hat die Aussicht längst für's alleine fahren entschädigt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt zusammen. Vielleicht können wir uns bald auch mal bei Dir treffen und von dort aus starten!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> megamässig geile Bilder, ich glaube für die Tour hat die Aussicht längst für's alleine fahren entschädigt. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt zusammen. Vielleicht können wir uns bald auch mal bei Dir treffen und von dort aus starten!



Hi Thorsten,

immer schön die Augen offen halten...vor allem im WBTS-Thread. Normaler Weise kündige ich dort meine Touren an und trage sie auch im LMB ein.
Ich überlege noch, ob ich für meine Touren von Roetgen aus einen extra Thread aufmachen soll...ob das lohnt !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nachdem der Wetterbericht für die Eifel + Grade und für das bergische Land - Grade vorhergesagt hatte, haben mein Kumpel Ralf und ich mich gestern Abend kurzfristig nach einigen intensiven Unterhaltungen mit Jack dem Daniels dazu entschlossen die Trailrunde von an_any_sunday in Angriff zu nehmen.
> So sind wir also Vor- der-Haustür mit dem Auto los  Richtung Burscheid.   Los ging die Tour allerdings in etwas abgeänderter Form. Wir haben einige Trails die wir unterwegs gesehen haben einfach noch mitgenommen ( Danke etrex Vista   ) . Aber es lief wie geplant. Knüppelhart gefrorener Boden und direkt als Einstieg der erste "Holzfällertrail"
> ...



Unverschämt! Das nächste Mal solltest du aber um Erlaubnis fragen und den fälligen Wegzoll begleichen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2005)

@ on_any_sunday, nein ich habe nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt und den fälligen Wegzoll nicht bezahlt   

Trotz aller Wettervorhersagen haben Achim und ich uns heute morgen mit dem Auto "vor-meiner-haustür" aufgemacht ins Bergische. Als wir gestartet sind war das Wetter nach einem Monsterhagelschauer ( gut das wir nen Helm hatten ) eigentlich o.k. zumindest von oben    . Die Trails waren sehr schwer befahrbar und so mancher Fluß ist nicht in seinem Bett geblieben. Das machte die Sache nicht einfacher 






Dann ein größeres Problem. Wo ist das Gummiboot zum übersetzen um hinten rechts weiter dem Trail zu folgen ?






So sind wir dann durch div. Überraschungen weiter unserem geplanten Weg gefolgt. Doch dann schlug Frau Holle ihre Betten aus 






Das Ergebnis war, daß wir aufgrund dieser neuen Wetterlage doch lieber den Rückweg angetreten sind 







Auch wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt. Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht und vor allen Dingen war es sehr eindrucksvoll, wie aus den kleinen Bächen teilweise doch schon wilde Flüsse wurden. Mehr Fotos gibt es nicht. Da alle Klamotten völlig  durchgenäßt waren habe ich meine Digicam in eine Plastiktüte verpackt.
Nach 48KM ( davon ca. 40KM feinste Trails ) / 900HM haben wir die Tour vorzeitig beendet. Aber glaubt mir, es hat gereicht.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ on_any_sunday, nein ich habe nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt und den fälligen Wegzoll nicht bezahlt
> 
> Trotz aller Wettervorhersagen haben Achim und ich uns heute morgen mit dem Auto "vor-meiner-haustür" aufgemacht ins Bergische. Als wir gestartet sind war das Wetter nach einem Monsterhagelschauer ( gut das wir nen Helm hatten ) eigentlich o.k. zumindest von oben    . Die Trails waren sehr schwer befahrbar und so mancher Fluß ist nicht in seinem Bett geblieben. Das machte die Sache nicht einfacher
> 
> ...



Kajakfahren soll auch eine schöne Sportart sein:


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz aller Wettervorhersagen haben Achim und ich uns heute morgen mit dem Auto "vor-meiner-haustür" aufgemacht ins Bergische.



 Ihr seid ja total Banane 

Aber ganz dicht, war ich gestern auch nicht:

Ich bin bei Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel aus dem Haus gegangen. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Stunde joggen. Aber schon nach 10min verdunkelte sich alles um mich herum.

Als ich im Dürwisser Trimmpfad war, ging dann die Post ab! Wintergewitter vom aller feinsten.





Aber offenbar war ich nicht der einzige, der bei Blitz und Donner durch den Hagelschauer lief. Ein Sportverein aus dem Ort war mit ca.20 Leuten unterwegs:





Da ich dann auch noch Atemprobleme bekam, ich aber mein Alergospasmin nicht dabei hatte, joggte ich wieder nach Hause. Nach 26min vollständig durchnässt, ging's dann geradewegs unter die Dusche.

(Ist schon bekloppt, beim Joggen die Digi mit zu nehmen. Aber man weiß ja nie, welchen Schnappschuß man gerade machen kann  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2005)

Kurze *Heimaterkundung* am heutigen Montag:
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/050214/page_01.htm


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze *Heimaterkundung* am heutigen Montag:
> http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/050214/page_01.htm


Sieht fein Aus René; welche Software ?


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht fein Aus René; welche Software ?







AcdSee


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> AcdSee


Hab ich letztens noch probiert und war nicht so zufrieden damit. Vieleicht hätte ich mal nach einer neueren Version schauen sollen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ on_any_sunday, nein ich habe nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt und den fälligen Wegzoll nicht bezahlt



Und so sah dann Opa Sundays fürchterliche Rache aus! 
Mal schnell den Eifgenbach auf das doppelte anschwellen lassen, noch etwas Schneesturm auf freiem Feld, und schwuups - sind die säumigen Zahler wieder vom Hoheitsgebiet geekelt!

Seid versichert, kurze Zeit nach eurer Abreise schien wieder die Sonne...  



@ XCRacer
tsts - nimmst du jetzt auch schon die Digicam zum Laufen mit?


----------



## on any sunday (14. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und so sah dann Opa Sundays fürchterliche Rache aus!
> Mal schnell den Eifgenbach auf das doppelte anschwellen lassen, noch etwas Schneesturm auf freiem Feld, und schwuups - sind die säumigen Zahler wieder vom Hoheitsgebiet geekelt!
> 
> Seid versichert, kurze Zeit nach eurer Abreise schien wieder die Sonne...



Psssst, nicht alles verraten; habe das Voodoo Püppchen von Jörg, das Modell vom Bergischen und die Webcams der einschlägigen Parkplätze immer bereit, um unbefugtes Betreten bitter zu rächen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und so sah dann Opa Sundays fürchterliche Rache aus!
> Mal schnell den Eifgenbach auf das doppelte anschwellen lassen, noch etwas Schneesturm auf freiem Feld, und schwuups - sind die säumigen Zahler wieder vom Hoheitsgebiet geekelt!
> Seid versichert, kurze Zeit nach eurer Abreise schien wieder die Sonne...


     Genau so war es auch    
Aber die ca. 4 Std. hatten gereicht.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst, nicht alles verraten; habe das Voodoo Püppchen von Jörg, das Modell vom Bergischen und die Webcams der einschlägigen Parkplätze immer bereit, um unbefugtes Betreten bitter zu rächen!



Aha, ich fahre demnächst im bergischen nur noch mit Kruzifix, Knoblauchzehen und Weihrauch. Und falls ich Dir begegne verhexter Kasper. Meine Beretta mit den Silberkugeln ist immer geladen   

Viele Grüße

John Sinclair


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2005)

War heut nich ein fantastisches Wetter zum Biken ? Da bedauer ich doch die ganzen Spinning Biker in den Studios. Was gibs wohl schöneres als bei sonem Wetter durch den Schnee Biken. Da läufts doch gleich drei mal so gut und drei mal so weit.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Februar 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was gibs wohl schöneres als bei sonem Wetter durch den Schnee Biken. ...



in den glücklichen situation zu sein, dass man im mollig warmen büro arbeiten zu dürfen  und sich mit kaffee den tag zu versüssen. 



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Viele Grüße
> 
> John Sinclair



muss das nicht jack sinclair heißen???

Grüße

happy user


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Februar 2005)

Bin heute mal wieder mit meinem Crosser die Haldecrossrunde Allrath / Glessener Höhen mit Abstecher an die Erft gefahren. Mein Gott war das schlammig. Das Wetter hatte über Regen, Schnee, Monsterhagel, Sonne, Extremwind alles zu bieten. Fotos habe ich auch einige. Fotoalbum ist aber derzeit wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline    Kommen später.
Auf der Rückfahrt an der Erft kam ein Wahnsinnswintergewitter. Es hat so gehagelt das ich dachte die Jäger schießen mit ner Schrotflinte auf mich. Also erstmal im Unterholz Schutz gesucht    Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 100 KM voll machen. Aber aufgrund der einsetzenden extrem schlechten Wetterlage habe ich nach gut 93 KM mit ca. 600 HM abgebrochen. Hat auch gereicht.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Und noch einer von mir...

Nach einer Woche mit ätzender Grippe endlich wieder auf dem Bike und dann das: Die Verbindungswege zwischen unseren Lieblingstrails entlang des Nordwanderweges sind von Waldarbeitern teilweise total zerstört worden; seht selbst:









Wir haben uns dann auf den Gräben ordentlich amüsiert...
Bericht und Bilder hier klicken und oben links lesen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (19. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute mal wieder mit meinem Crosser die Haldecrossrunde Allrath / Glessener Höhen mit Abstecher an die Erft gefahren. Mein Gott war das schlammig. Das Wetter hatte über Regen, Schnee, Monsterhagel, Sonne, Extremwind alles zu bieten. Fotos habe ich auch einige. Fotoalbum ist aber derzeit wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline    Kommen später.
> Auf der Rückfahrt an der Erft kam ein Wahnsinnswintergewitter. Es hat so gehagelt das ich dachte die Jäger schießen mit ner Schrotflinte auf mich. Also erstmal im Unterholz Schutz gesucht    Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 100 KM voll machen. Aber aufgrund der einsetzenden extrem schlechten Wetterlage habe ich nach gut 93 KM mit ca. 600 HM abgebrochen. Hat auch gereicht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Nä Jörg,

haste aber nicht richtig hingeschaut. Die Jäger waren nämlich tatsächlich mit der Schrotflinte auf der Glessener Höhe, und die paar Hagelkörnchen in Niederaussem waren doch nicht der Rede wert  . Bin heute nämlich auch mal um den Tagebau Bergheim rum (unsere schöne Kreisstadt  ) , aber pfiffigerweise nur aur Asphalt. Waren wirklich nur sehr wenig Leutchen unterwegs...sobald das Wetter etwas besser (kalkulierbarer) ist, können wir uns da ja mal zu 'ner Ödlandtour treffen - Anreise natürlich jeweils mit'm Rad.

Ach ja, bei mir waren's ein paarundachtzig Kilometer, wollt's aber auch nicht übertreiben...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Nä Jörg,
> 
> haste aber nicht richtig hingeschaut. Die Jäger waren nämlich tatsächlich mit der Schrotflinte auf der Glessener Höhe, und die paar Hagelkörnchen in Niederaussem waren doch nicht der Rede wert



Ne, ne Dieter,

das ist so alles schon korrekt. Die Jäger auf den Glessener Höhen habe ich auch gesehen und der kleine Schauer in Niederaußem war wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Der Megaschauer kam hier bei mir in der Nähe in Hülchrath ( ca. 30KM von Bergheim )  herunter. Deswegen habe ich ja auch, wie beschrieben, abgebrochen und bin nach Hause. Wieso Ödlandtour. Ich finds geil hier. Von allem etwas    Kann Dir hier ne Rennradstrecke zeigen wo Du auf ca. 150KM besten Asphalt und fast keine Autos hast. Und HM sind auch drin.

Mal nen Tip. Wenn man nicht genau weiß was gemeint ist, besser Finger ruhig und Mund halten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (19. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ne Dieter,
> 
> das ist so alles schon korrekt. Die Jäger auf den Glessener Höhen habe ich auch gesehen und der kleine Schauer in Niederaußem war wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Der Megaschauer kam hier bei mir in der Nähe in Hülchrath ( ca. 30KM von Bergheim )  herunter. Deswegen habe ich ja auch, wie beschrieben, abgebrochen und bin nach Hause. Wieso Ödlandtour. Ich finds geil hier. Von allem etwas    Kann Dir hier ne Rennradstrecke zeigen wo Du auf ca. 150KM besten Asphalt und fast keine Autos hast. Und HM sind auch drin.
> 
> ...


Oje Jörg,

gehörste jetzt auch schon zu den Übersensiblen   Ich fahre öfters z.B. um den Tagebau Hambach, für mich die klassische Ödland-Tour. Da ich's wie gesagt öfters fahre, scheine ich's ja zu mögen. Warum laufen hier alle Leute mit dem blanken Zahnfleisch auf dem Nerv herum???  Mir brauchste von der Erft nichts erzählen, 400 m, und mein Hund springt rein. Das Schei$$-Höhenmeter-Geschwätze hat eh keinerlei Aussagewert, dachte, dass hätte ich schon durchblicken lassen. Bin letztens in zwei Stunden bei ca 20 hm insgesamt 25 km vorangekommen. Wind, ja das ist was  

Überleg dir also 'ne Tour und entwickle keine Paranoia, weil du nicht auf 1000 Meter Höhe wohnst (ich immerhin auf 94, Ha!). Ansonsten bin ich 44 Jahre meines Lebens ohne "Web-Touren" ausgekommen, wenn sich hier alle als verrückt-agressiv outen, schaffe ich's auch die nächsten Jährchen ohne...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

ich mein ich kanns nicht lesen...aber ich ahne Übles... :kotz: 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Oje Jörg,
> 
> gehörste jetzt auch schon zu den Übersensiblen   Überleg dir also 'ne Tour und entwickle keine Paranoia, weil du nicht auf 1000 Meter Höhe wohnst (ich immerhin auf 94, Ha!). Ansonsten bin ich 44 Jahre meines Lebens ohne "Web-Touren" ausgekommen, wenn sich hier alle als verrückt-agressiv outen, schaffe ich's auch die nächsten Jährchen ohne...



Ich übersensibel, verrückt-agressiv, Paranoia wegen 1000 Meter Höhe   
Tu mir ein Gefallen. Müll nen anderen Thread mit deinem Mist zu oder mach nen eigenen auf.  Oder versuche doch einfach mal deine ungeheure Energie die Du mit den Fingern auf der Tastatur verbrauchst in Anstiegen oder auf Trails zu nutzen   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich übersensibel, verrückt-agressiv, Paranoia wegen 1000 Meter Höhe
> Tu mir ein Gefallen. Müll nen anderen Thread mit deinem Mist zu oder mach nen eigenen auf.  Oder versuche doch einfach mal deine ungeheure Energie die Du mit den Fingern auf der Tastatur verbrauchst in Anstiegen oder auf Trails zu nutzen
> 
> 
> ...


Geb dir keine Mühe Jörg...Trails sind nichts für ihn. Zu dieser Jahreszeit genügen 500m Trail das du erfrierst, wenn du auf ihn wartest...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns dann auf den Gräben ordentlich amüsiert...
> Bericht und Bilder hier klicken und oben links lesen...



Mann sieht's


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ansonsten bin ich 44 Jahre meines Lebens ohne "Web-Touren" ausgekommen, wenn sich hier alle als verrückt-agressiv outen, schaffe ich's auch die nächsten Jährchen ohne...
> 
> Ciao
> Dieter



Bitte keine leeren Versprechungen. 

Grüße

 Happy_User

PS: Manchmal muss ich einfach ehrlich sein.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Oje Jörg, ...


Lass den Jörg in Ruh' !!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

nach der doch anstrengenden Tour gestern wollte ich heute was auf der Sophienhöhe rumrollern. Und wer kam mir auf dem ersten Anstieg entgegen ? Der gute Holger ( happy_user ), schon ziehmlich eingesaut von den miserablen Bodenverhältnissen. Nach einem kurzen Plausch und einer gemeinsamen Abfahrt, fuhr Holger verdienterweise nach Hause. Ich bin dann hoch auf die Kuppe. Unterwegs verwandelte sich die Schlammstrecke in eine tiefe Winterlandschaft.
So etwas habe ich dort noch nie gesehen. Wenn das Fotoalbum wieder funzt gibts einige Bilder. Nach ca. 39 KM und 540HM bei den Bodenverhältnissen hatte ich die Nase voll   

Danke an alle für die Anteilnahme    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2005)

Jep,

getreu dem Motto, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, bin ich scho um 8:50  losgefahren und durfte die Sophi dann mit jungfreulichem Schnee und zugehörigem Schneetreiben geniessen.  Wo ich überall war, kann ich nicht so genau sagen, den Römerturm habe ich noch erkannt, aber der Rest lag in feinem Schnee.  Irgendwann kam dann einmal ein Obst- uns ein Kapellenweg und zu guter letzt ein Jörg. 

Wie es sich gehört, hat bei so einem herrlichen Wetter die Elektronik mangels ausreichender Spannung Ihren Dienst verweigert. So war ich dann nach etwas über 4 Stunden wieder vor meiner Haustür. KM dürften das so um die 70 gewesen sein und HM????? egal. Ob hoch, runter oder flach, ich musste immer treten.

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Ja, ich war auf Breitreifen unterwegs.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute mit Boris wieder von Roetgen aus gestartet...eigentlich wollten wir vor dem Schnee flüchten und Richtung Aachener Stadtwald rollen. Aufgrund der Wetterlage in den tieferen Lagen geschah genau das Gegenteil:


 

 
Bericht, mehr Bilder & Video: Hier

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2005)

Schöne Schneebilder 
Diesen Winter habe ich absolut keine Lust auf Schneetouren. Hoffentlich ist die weiße "Pracht" bald verschwunden und es zeigt sich der Frühling!
Aber es soll ja erstmal wieder kälter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (27. Februar 2005)

Moin,

wollte eigentlich gestern Mal Richtung Eifel fahren, aber dank einer feinen Erkältung, wurde das gestrichen. Wenn ich Ralphs Bilder sehe, habe ich nix verpasst.
Werde mich jetzt gleich einmal Richtung Sophienhöhe auf den Weg machen. Sonne sieht ja toll aus. Aber auf Schnee bis zur Radnabe habe ich irgendwie keinen Bock. 
Kann ja zur Not echt hartes Biker Gelände wählen: Rurufer-Radweg bis Linnich und zurück.  Ist eine echte Herausforderung. Der längste Trail der Region. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin Heute auch mal vor der Haustür losgefahren.
Es ging mit dem Scale nach Friesheim.

Dort hatte ich ein meine erste Erfahrung.   
Brücken können im Winter höllisch glatt sein.
Bevor ich die Eisplatte sah ging es schon auf den Poden.  
Dem Schatz ist aber nichts passiert.
Weiter zum Donatusparkplatz, dann duch die Ville zum Silbersee
und zum schönen Ausblick ins Siebengebirge.

Eine schöne erste Tour mit dem Schatz!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2005)

Fleißig Dirk! 

Bin mal gespannt, wie es Holger bei seiner RurUferWeg-Tour ergangen ist. Es pfeifte doch ein strammes Windchen über die Jülicher Börde!

Ich bin heute mal wieder ohne Rad losgefahren: Vor-der-Haustür-Losläufer

Laufen war bei minus 4° kein Problem. Aber radeln! Ne, ne! Lass mal...


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fleißig Dirk!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es Holger bei seiner RurUferWeg-Tour ergangen ist. Es pfeifte doch ein strammes Windchen über die Jülicher Börde!
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder!   

Bei der netten Begleitung würde ich auch Laufen gehen!!    
Noch einen schönen Abend.
Hier schneit es mal wieder!  

Wenn es wenigstens Weihnachtsgeld passend zum Wetter geben würde.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie im WBTS Thread kurz erwähnt habe ich mir auch was neues zur Trainingsmotivation zugelegt  Kann ja nicht sein das ich mit Dirk S. die Marathons mit nem alten Bike fahre und er mit nem neuen. Da ich ja bekanntermaßen als Michelinmännchen rumlaufe mußte es etwas stabiles sein. Das hier ist bei rumgekommen.






Für die die es interessiert für mich aber völlig sekundär ist, das Rad wiegt 10,65 Kg.  Hier noch einige Bilder 

Heute Nachmittag ist Testfahrt   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

Cyclocrossiges Höhentraining in der Rheinischen Tiefebene.  

Themengemäß bin ich @ Home mit der roten Gefahr losgeradelt. Der blaue Himmel war trügerisch, der Boden auch, weil teilweise doch angetaut. Feldwegmässig durch den tiefen, weißen Forst Richtung Vollrather Höhe gekämpft, gegen Eisplatten helfen auch keine Luftpumpen. Die Höhe mit schwacher Winterform doch geschafft, bei den richtigen Crossern vorbeigeschaut, keiner da, alles Weicheier.
Zwischen Vollrather Höhe und Glessener Höhe alle anderen Hügel mitgenommen, sind also keine mehr da. 

Auf Glessener Höhe durch nabenhohe Schneeverwehungen gesurft, leicht ver(w)irrte Wanderer freundlich gegrüßt, die Racing Ralph sind bei Schnee und Matsch eine Macht.

Auf verschneiter Abfahrt den Nachteil von vereisten Felgen und Canits wiedermal festgestellt, laaange Auslaufzone. Angehalten wegen vereister Cleats, Weiterfahrt verzögert wegen angefrorenen Bremsarmen. 

Auf Rückfahrt gemerkt, das die angeblich vorhandene Form auf eisigem Rückenwind basierte, der sich urplötzlich als eiskalter Gegenwind entpuppte. Endlich erfahren, was ein Windchillfaktor ist. Insgesamt also eine lehrreiche Fahrt. 

Keine Fotos wegen Altersdemenz. 

Trotzdem. Wann hört dieser schei$$ Winter endlich auf?

Isch möchte ein Eisbär sein im kalten Polar..........

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im WBTS Thread kurz erwähnt habe ich mir auch was neues zur Trainingsmotivation zugelegt...


Moin,

sag mal; das wievielte Bike ist das jetzt ?...   
Feines Teil und für ein "Michelinmännchen" schon recht leicht oder ?
Was für'ne Bremse und Kurbel ist das ?

Grüsse
Der neidische Ralph (mir reicht ein Bike....sag der Chef...  )


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im WBTS Thread kurz erwähnt habe ich mir auch was neues zur Trainingsmotivation zugelegt  Kann ja nicht sein das ich mit Dirk S. die Marathons mit nem alten Bike fahre und er mit nem neuen. Da ich ja bekanntermaßen als Michelinmännchen rumlaufe mußte es etwas stabiles sein. Das hier ist bei rumgekommen.
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Team Klein! Aber was sehen meine endzündeten Augen, ein Klein mit aussenliegenden Zügen? Wenn das Gary sieht. Was kommt als Nächstes? Vollgefederte Fahrräder?  

entsetzt!

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> sag mal; das wievielte Bike ist das jetzt ?...


Keine Ahnung. Kann nicht mehr alle zählen   


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Feines Teil und für ein "Michelinmännchen" schon recht leicht oder ?
> Was für'ne Bremse und Kurbel ist das ?


Leicht uns stabil    Bremse ist ne Hayes MAG 9 und Kurbel ist ne FSA Carbon Team Issue. Wollte mir eigentlich die K-Force MegaExo holen. Aber irgendwann muß ja mal gut sein. Das wär wirklich Perlen vor die Säue   

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Cyclocrossiges Höhentraining in der Rheinischen Tiefebene.  Isch möchte ein Eisbär sein im kalten Polar..........
> Michael


Geiler Bericht Micha   Alter Fehlfarben-Fan was ?
Werde mich heute Nachmittag auch mal Richtung Vollrather Höhe aufmachen.

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Team Klein! Aber was sehen meine endzündeten Augen, ein Klein mit aussenliegenden Zügen? Wenn das Gary sieht. Was kommt als Nächstes? Vollgefederte Fahrräder?
> 
> entsetzt!
> 
> Michael



Ist doch nur der für die hintere Disk...und ich denke, das ist auch gut so oder ?


----------



## Happy_User (28. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fleißig Dirk!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es Holger bei seiner RurUferWeg-Tour ergangen ist. Es pfeifte doch ein strammes Windchen über die Jülicher Börde!
> 
> ...



Moin,

Wind, welcher Wind?? Gibt nur falsche Kleidung.  ich schwöre auf meine Maske. Dann ist der rest eigentlich egal. Auch nur eigentlich, denn wie es sich gehört, muss sich mit der Zeit ein kleiner, unwesentlicher Anteil Wasser im Freilauf meines Hinterrades gesammelt haben. Dieser hat dann mit der Zeit sich an seine physikalischen Eigenschaften, Temperaturen < o°, erinnert. Es hätte/ sollte/ könnte jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten geben:

kein Leerlauf mehr => immer treten   
konstanter Freilauf => trotz treten fall um weil vmax -> 0  
 Nun, mein Wasser hat sich für Variante 2 entschieden. Ich habe danach 90 min Powerwalking gemacht, weil ich mit keinem Taxifahrer darüber diskutieren wollte, ob er mein Bike mit Schnee an den Reifen in den Kofferraum packt und frische Luft kühlt ja auch das Gemüt.

Nach einer Ausgibigen Behandlung des Freilaufs mit einer Heissluftpistole wurde meine Küche zwischenzeitlich geflutet. Danach habe ich dann mit Brunox den Freilaufgeflutet und mit Teflonfett alle Ritzen versiegelt. 
Mangels Kühltruhe, habe ich dann arktische Temperaturen auf meinem Balkon simuliert und das Hinterrad bis heute Morgen auf den selbigen verbannt. -11.5° und eine dicke Eisschicht auf dem Mantel später funktionierte heute der Freilauf wie er sollte.

Gibt ja Hoffnung für das nächste Wo-Ende. 

Grüße

Holger

 PS: Wie sieht es mit Interesse an dem Randonée in SPA am Sonntag aus?


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nur der für die hintere Disk...und ich denke, das ist auch gut so oder ?



Nein, das ist nicht gut so    Die orschinalen Kleins, vor der Übernahme von Dreck, hatten innenverlegte Züge. Das sieht einfach schön aus, jawoll! Aber ich würde die neuen Kleins deswegen nicht von der Bettkante schubsen! Bin ja nicht fanatisch, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Gibt ja Hoffnung für das nächste Wo-Ende.
> 
> ...



Ist das Ernst gemeint? In der Eifel ist tiefster Winter und du willst in die Ardennen fahren, sozusagen Eifel zum Quadrat.

Mit sowas vielleicht


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist nicht gut so    Die orschinalen Kleins, vor der Übernahme von Dreck, hatten innenverlegte Züge. Das sieht einfach schön aus, jawoll! Aber ich würde die neuen Kleins deswegen nicht von der Bettkante schubsen! Bin ja nicht fanatisch, oder?


Naja, die Hydraulikleitung wollte ich nicht im Rahmen haben...  
@Holger: Auf 650m liegen nahezu 50cm...viel Vergnügen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Interesse an dem Randonée in SPA am Sonntag aus?


Viel Spaß Holger   








Ich fahre vor-der-Haustür. Glaube wir haben hier bei mir die einzigste schneefreie Gegend   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß Holger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht. Warum will dieses Jahr keiner im Schnee spielen???? 

Da schlage ich doch einmal vor, plane doch einmal eine "Tiefschnee-Wintertour ohne Schnee mit Mittag" und stell den Termin hier ein. 
So Rahmenbedingungen, damit es etwas leichter wird für dich, gebe ich gerne vor. Nicht, dass ich nicht helfen würde. 
Länge ca. 100 km
HM >= 1000
Nicht tzu traillastig. Soll ja alles GA1 sein.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So Rahmenbedingungen, damit es etwas leichter wird für dich, gebe ich gerne vor. Länge ca. 100 km HM >= 1000 Nicht tzu traillastig. Soll ja alles GA1 sein.


Na die Vorgaben sind doch wie maßgeschneidert für die Gegend hier. 100 KM kein Thema, >= 1000 HM auch kein Problem ( wir fahren 8 mal die Allrather Höhe hoch und runter    ) und einige kurze Trails haben wir hier auch. Der Asphaltanteil dürfte bei ca. 80% liegen, also gut für GA1   Und nu ?     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im WBTS Thread kurz erwähnt habe ich mir auch was neues zur Trainingsmotivation zugelegt  Kann ja nicht sein das ich mit Dirk S. die Marathons mit nem alten Bike fahre und er mit nem neuen. Da ich ja bekanntermaßen als Michelinmännchen rumlaufe mußte es etwas stabiles sein. Das hier ist bei rumgekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy_User (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na die Vorgaben sind doch wie maßgeschneidert für die Gegend hier. 100 KM kein Thema, >= 1000 HM auch kein Problem ( wir fahren 8 mal die Allrather Höhe hoch und runter  ) und einige kurze Trails haben wir hier auch. Der Asphaltanteil dürfte bei ca. 80% liegen, also gut für GA1   Und nu ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Welches Scotti soll ich den nehmen? Silber oder Gelb?? Kann auch noch mein wieder aufgetautes nehmen. 20% Trail kännte wohl dafür beser sein. 
Das könnte dann ein echter Klassiker werden. So wie 24h am Nürburgring. 24h Allrather Höhe. Auf die Spitze stellen wir dann die Kiste mit Erdinger Alkfrei. garantiert gut gekühlt.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Happy_User (28. Februar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der Rahmen von Scale wiegt nur ca. 900 Gramm und der Klein?
> 
> Wieso ist meins dann so schwer?
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

also diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. ich habe 2004er Modell noch mit Alurahmen und das hat auch die magischen 10.5.

Mir ehrlich egal. Nur irritiert hat es mich auch, weil Dein Rahmen einige 100g leichter ist. Gibt es da vielleicht versteckte Bleiplatten??? Pferde bekommen soetwas bei einem zu leichten Reiter auch in die Satteltaschen.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2005)

Da habt ihr zwei (Jörg, Dirk) euch aber feine Räder zugelegt. Allerdings schlage ich vor, das ihr unter einander die Gabeln tauscht. Auf dem Scott passt die schwarze Reba und auf dem Klein die silbere Fox farblich am besten. 

Und noch was passend zum Thread: Ich bin heute die Wurmtal-Broichbachtal-Runde gefahren. Wenig Höhenmeter aber dafür auch wenig Schnee. OK! Hier und da mal ne lustige Eisplatte, aber man will ja auch mal was erleben 

Da ich wegen >am abend vorhergesagter Dunkelheit< zeitig zu Hause sein mußte, gibt es keine Fotos. War schließlich 2:30h außer Haus.

Happy Trails! Möglichst SCHNEEFREI !!!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im WBTS Thread kurz erwähnt habe ich mir auch was neues zur Trainingsmotivation zugelegt  Kann ja nicht sein das ich mit Dirk S. die Marathons mit nem alten Bike fahre und er mit nem neuen. Da ich ja bekanntermaßen als Michelinmännchen rumlaufe mußte es etwas stabiles sein. Das hier ist bei rumgekommen.


Sehr feine Gerätschaft, Jörg. Gehört ja eigentlich wieder in die Kategorie "zu schade zum biken Bike"


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings schlage ich vor, das ihr unter einander die Gabeln tauscht. Auf dem Scott passt die schwarze Reba und auf dem Klein die silbere Fox farblich am besten.


   Die schwarze Reba ist ne dunkelgraue Duke Race   
von Fox habe ich die passenden Handschuhe in weiß / grau   

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema   Bin auch eben ca. 2,5 Std. in Sachen Testfahrt unterwegs gewesen. War echt geniales Wetter. Trocken, sonnig, klasse Boden. Bin wieder mal an der Erft entlang, Allrather Höhe usw. Nach einer Woche ohne Bike nen tolles Erlebnis und ne echte Herausforderung   Keine Bilder, da Kamera wegen  Minusgraden außer Funktion    Mal sehen was das WE bringt   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schwarze Reba ist ne dunkelgraue Duke Race


Das kommt davon, wenn man so schlechte Bilder macht. Vor dem nächsten Bike vielleicht mal 'ne neue Cam ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2005)

Ach ja, noch was! Die schwulen roten Griffe mußen runter!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, noch was! Die schwulen roten Griffe mußen runter!


Ja Jörg, mach rosane drauf...  ...und gib ihm Tiernamen "KLEINes Ferkelchen"...


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2005)

Wer von euch noch nicht genug vom Schnee hat und mal eben Lust auf ein 45MB-Video der Vertriders hat, kann ja das hier saugen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> und gib ihm Tiernamen "KLEINes Ferkelchen"...


        

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, noch was! Die schwulen roten Griffe mußen runter!


Du mußt gerade meckern mit deinem homogrünenschriftrahmen   
Nein, die roten Griffe bleiben genauso drauf, wie die grüne Schrift auf deinem Rahmen   Das wär´s. Meine schwul-roten Griffe an deinem homogrünenschriftrahmen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2005)

Wir machten uns heute 10Uhr vor-meiner-Haustüre in Dürwiß auf, um eine MTB/Crossrad-Tour in das Wurmtal zwischen Würselen und Herzogenrath zu machen.















Der Schneebedingungen sind dort im Vergleich zur Eifel erträglich. Nur eine dünne Schneeschicht bedeckte die Wege. Fahren ging ganz gut, obwohl es manchmal sehr rutschig war. So nahm ich einmal wegen Bremsprobleme den Notausgang und sprang vom Gaul um schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Jörg küsste einen Baum, ries diesen mit seinem Knie einen Ast ab, welchen dem Jörg auch noch auf dem Kopf fiel 















Einstimmig wurde beschlossen, das es eine schöne Tour war.

Daten: 47km, 2:31h, ca.450Hm
(Holger kam mit dem Rad und hat etwa 28km mehr auf dem Tacho)

Alle Bilder: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6412/ppuser/1754


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg küsste einen Baum, ries diesen mit seinem Knie einen Ast ab, welchen dem Jörg auch noch auf dem Kopf fiel


und wäre vor Schreck und Schmerz beinahe den senkrechten Abhang gegenüber runter gefahren   Das Knie sieht zwar vermatscht aus, scheint aber nur äußerlich zu sein   
War ne tolle Tour bei dem Mistwetter und hier auch von mir einige Bilder Wurmtaltour 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (5. März 2005)

Dem schliesse ich mich an. Für das Wetter hätte es schlimmer sein können. 

Zum Beispiel Sonne, wo wir alle keine Sonnenbrille dabei hatten und dann schneeblind geworden wären.  

Ich hatte 480 hm (Booooooooooo) und 75 km auf dem Tacho, oder eher GPS. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (6. März 2005)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,

heute habe ich wieder dem frühen Lockruf Folgegeleistet und bin um 9:00 zur Schneetour in die Eifel gestartet. Über breite Wege ging es zu erst einmal zur WBTS, dann etwas dort durch die Wälder. Allerdings war es trotz der frühen Stunde dort überlaufen mit Rodlern und Spaziergängern*. Ok, es war inzwischen nach 10:00, da der Anstieg zur WBTS bei diesem Wetter etwas länger dauert.  Um diesen Freizeitlern auszuweichen, habe ich mich dann auf den Weg zur Laufenburg gemacht
Dort über fast leer Wege den Laufnburger Wald erkundet. Stationen: Laufenburg, Franzosenkreuz, Ehrenfriedhof, Mariebild, und anschliessend noch etwas Wasserburgen Route.

Das Ergebnis waren 4 Stunden K&T**-Training mit 650 HM und 54 km. Mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bin ich noch nicht renntauglich, aber Spass hatte ich trotzdem. 

Grüße

 Holger


* Habe eine Marktlücke gefunden. Besprechbare Fahrradklingel. 
"Ring Ring. Bitte links" 
Dürfte ein echter Verkaufsschlager werden.  

** Koordination und Technik


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2005)

Tach,

heute bin ich auch vor-der-haustür los. Als erstes hieß es Sonnenbrille an    und dann ging es auch schon los. Durch div. wenig verschneite kleinere Wäldchen bis zur Niers. Dort immer geradeaus auf dem Sandboden dem eisigen starken Nordwind entgegen bis zum geplanten Ziel. Auch div. Hindernisse mußten überwunden werden.












Endlich nach knapp 2 Std. Fahrt gegen den eisigen Nordwind bin ich am Objekt der Begierde angekommen. Aussichtsturm Süchtelner Höhe auf 85 M   






Dort habe ich mich dann ca. 2 Std. aufgehalten und war sehr angenehm über das tolle Biketerrain erfreut. Knallhart gefrorener Boden, klasse Trails und wenig Schnee.
Hallo reigi   kann es sein das wir da letztes Jahr auch bei der Grefrather CTF rumgeeiert sind ? Irgendwie kam mir das doch sehr bekannt vor.












Dann ging es wieder an der Niers zurück aber diesmal am Flughafen Mönchengladbach vorbei und über div. Feldwege mit Rückenwind bis nach Hause. Ich habe dann aber noch nen Umweg gefahren um die > 100KM zu fahren. Und was passierte ? Ich bin in den Megaschneeschauer gekommen. Endlich zu Hause hatte ich 112KM, 486 HM und 5:38 Std. Fahrzeit auf dem Tacho. Die 486 HM alle auf den Süchtelner Höhen   
Hier alle Bilder 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...112KM...


Nabend,

ich war heute auch mir Boris weg, aber der Typ hat doch die Erpse platt oder ?...   
Bilder und so'n Zeugs kommen noch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2005)

Hi
Kai und meine Wenigkeit haben sich Heute auch nochmal  in den Schnee gewagt. Nur leider haben wir hier bei uns nicht so wenig Schnee wie Jörg vor der Türe  




Hoffentlich kommt bald der Frühling. Wir hatten aber eine nette Begegnung mit einer Wildschweinfamilie in Mulartshütte. Gottseidank hat uns der Keiler nicht bemerkt   
Fots von unserer Tour könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen!


----------



## Knax (6. März 2005)

...wieso reißt ausgerechnet bei so geilem wetter meine felge   
habe mich schon damit abgefunden, die nächste woche auf der rolle zu verbringen   
guten start in die woche
Max


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider haben wir hier bei uns nicht so wenig Schnee wie Jörg vor der Türe


Meine Mutter hat vor Jahren immer gesagt, Jung sei nicht traurig das wir hier auf dem platten Land wohnen. Irgendwann verstehst Du warum. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden   

@ rpo, warum Erpse platt ? Wenn et läuft dann läuft it   und der erste Marathon > 3500 HM ist schon Mitte Mai   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieso reißt ausgerechnet bei so geilem wetter meine felge


Weil Du V-Brake fährst   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2005)

3500hm ?...welcher ist das denn ?...
Ich war heute auch nicht ganz faul und bin mal Richtung "Hölle" geradelt...  





Bericht und Bilder...hier ...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 3500hm ?...welcher ist das denn ?...


Ohhhh sorry. Sind nur 3300 HM. Na das ist doch was ganz anderes   
Worldclass MTB Challenge 
Geiles Foto  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (7. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> 
> Hallo reigi   kann es sein das wir da letztes Jahr auch bei der Grefrather CTF rumgeeiert sind ? Irgendwie kam mir das doch sehr bekannt vor.



Stimmt, sind wir. Übrigens, im April ist wieder Grefrather CTF. Sollen wir?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. März 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, sind wir. Übrigens, im April ist wieder Grefrather CTF. Sollen wir?


Klar fahr ich mit. Start ist ja glaube ich um 11:00 Uhr. Dann fahre ich mit dem Bike von zu Hause an, kurbel die CTF mit und fahre wieder mit Bike nach Hause. Dürften dann so ca. 130 - 140 KM werden   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar fahr ich mit. Start ist ja glaube ich um 11:00 Uhr. Dann fahre ich mit dem Bike von zu Hause an, kurbel die CTF mit und fahre wieder mit Bike nach Hause. Dürften dann so ca. 130 - 140 KM werden
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Mensch gibs zu; Dein neues Bike hat 'nen Hilfsmotor...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2005)

14:30 Uhr Start in Roetgen; wie immer mit Boris !
Tauwetter in der Eifel = nix fahrbar = ab in den Aachener Stadtwald...jaaa... gepfiffen Leute; auch da ging praktisch nichts und wir hätten es nicht bis zum einbruch der Dunkelheit geschafft.
Die Route: Roetgen, Raeren, Lichtenbusch, Eynatten, Hauset, Hergenrath, Kelmis, Gemmenich, Vaals, Aachen...dann rüber bis Rote Erde und über den Vennbahnweg zurück bis Wahlheim und über die Himmelsleiter nach Roetgen.
Wer sich hier ein bischen kennt erkennt ganz schnell; das war fast nur Strasse...
Aber so übel war es garnicht und es gab sogar den ein oder anderen Lacher. Das Boris sich wieder in den Schnee gehauen hat, brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht erwähnen; das macht er ja fast immer......

Hier der Blick auf den höchsten Berg der Niederlande am Dreinländerpunkt (da wo der Turm steht) von Gemmenich kommend:





Richtig mörderische Serpentinen muß man bewältigen, um diesen Hügel zu erklimmen......Oben schnell einen Riegel verdrückt und dann gings wieder bergab; die rasante Abfahrt runter in Richtung Vaals ! Mitten im Geschwindigkeitsrausch wurden wir zu einer Vollbremsung gezwungen !! In der zweiten Kurve saß ein Pärchen auf einer Bank und unser geschultes Auge sagte uns "hier stimmt was nicht"......so war es leider auch; die beiden sind auf der Bank erfroren und unsere Hilfe kam zu spät. Hier die tragischen Beweisfotos:









Naja; zurück zum Thema bzw. zum Ende...der hohe Asphaltanteil war garnicht schlecht ! Es ist ein unglaubliches Gefühl, mit dem MTB auf der Trierer Strasse den Ausblick zum Louisberg zu genießen...
Die restlichen Bilder findet ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die tragischen Beweisfotos:



Schlimmschlimmschlimm.....vor allen die Person ganz links sieht doch schon ziemlich fertig aus


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmschlimmschlimm.....vor allen die Person ganz links sieht doch schon ziemlich fertig aus



Ich war in der Tutenchamun Ausstellung. Da hieß solch eine Person Mumie.


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> In der zweiten Kurve saß ein Pärchen auf einer Bank und unser geschultes Auge sagte uns "hier stimmt was nicht"......


Mal mit Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung versucht ?


----------



## talybont (11. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal mit Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung versucht ?


aber erst Auftauen, sonst gibt es Gefrierbrand auf der Zunge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

noch 62 Tage bis Rammersweier, also musste das Wo-Ende komplett genutzt werden.
Am Samstag noch einmal eine Winter Adé Tour mit Sonne, Hagel und Schneesturm. Die Tour ging Richtung WBTS und über den Rennweg dann weiter nach Kleinhau. Von dort sollte es auf Waldwegen nach Obermaubach gehen, allerdings musste ich mich hier dann doch für asphaltierte Wege entscheiden und über Untermaubach nach Obermaubach fahren. 
Auf dem Rennweg hatte ich mich noch wegen "innerer" Hitze von der Regenjacke als Windbreaker getrennt, so musste ich diese nun wieder wegen Schneesturm anziehen und die Steigungen zum Mausaul als Schneemann bestreiten. Da der Schnee doch sehr pappig war, ging es dann über Untermaubach und Birgel zurück. 
Ich meine ca. 55km / 750 HM / 3:50:00








Nach dem es ja am Samstag nachmittags und abends noch einmal getaut und geregnet hat, ging es heute wieder auf die Stollen. Ziel sollte grob Heimbach sein. 
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ging es um 8:00 los und wieder Richtung Kleinhau. Dies liess sich heute alles erheblich besser fahren, da doch die Schneegrenze über Nacht viel weiter nach oben gewandert war. Auch war der Boden noch nicht zu stark aufgetaut, so dass sich die Schlammschlacht in Grenzen hielt.  In Kleinhau musste wieder ein kurzen Stück Asphalt herhalten um den Weg nach Bogenheim zu finden. Von dort ging es heute aber durch die Felder nach Obermaubach und dann auf tiefem Boden zum Mausaul. Kurz vor Rath zwan mich aber der Schnee zum Umdenken: Entweder schieben  oder zurück. Da bot sich der Trail zum Eugenienstein an, um einmal eine andere Richtung einzuschlagen. Allerdings, wie es bei unbekannten Wegen so ist, man fährt diese dann doch zwei Mal. Einmal hin und dann wieder zurück. 
Also eine Ebene tiefer weiter und die Steigung nach Niedeggen, Felsenrundgang, und irgendwann nach Abenden runter. Da noch etwas die Zeit vertrieben, aber langsam murrten die Oberschenkel und die Zahl der beweglichen Hindernisse nahm zu.  So ging es über den Ruruferradweg zurück zur Haustür. Das ganze bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und zum Teil Temperaturen von 10°.
Ca. 75 km / 1180 HM / 5:26:00








Das lässt für die kommenden Wochen hoffen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2005)

Nabend,

nach den 15cm Neuschnee am Freitag und Samstag, habe ich mich garnicht erst gewagt in den Wald zu fahren und bin wieder brav in Richtung Aachen und wieder zurück.










Die Tour war bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten identisch mit der vom Donnerstag. Hoffentlich stimmen die Wettervorhersagen und wir können bald wieder etwas anspruchsvollere Touren fahren !

Alle Bilder: hier

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (13. März 2005)

Hier findet ihr die Tour des heutigen Tages mit Ausgangspunkt Troisdorf/Spich

50km Spicherwald-Wahnerheide-Agger-Scheiderhöhe-Heide-Lohmar 

Weitere Touren unter:
www.MTB-Treff-Spich.de

GPS OVL-Dateien findet Ihr hier:
OVL-Downloads


----------



## talybont (14. März 2005)

ich habe nun beschlossen, meine nächsten Touren mit Tuning in der Hose zu fahren. Dann mache ich es wie Jens Voigt und schmiere mir Penatencreme aufs Polster. Haber mir doch den Ar.... roh gefahren in den letzten zwei Tagen  . Aber schön war es trotzdem, mal die Steigungen des südlichen Limburgs zu erkunden.

bis dann,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Penatencreme


Melkfett ist besser! zB: Eutratetina


----------



## talybont (15. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Melkfett ist besser! zB: Eutratetina


habe heute die erste kleine Runde mit Penaten hinter mir. Am Anfang ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl, beim Fahren aber ein Komfortgewinn.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich war gestern mit Boris mal schauen, ob sich der Schnee jetzt endgültig und überall verabschiedet hat. Ab ca. 500m gibt's noch ein paar Reste, das sollte sich aber in den nächsten Tagen erledigt haben.
Vom "Kreuz im Venn" sind wir runter zur Rur, an welcher wir eigentlich auf der linken Seite entlang fahren wollten. Ein Wanderer mit Gummistiefeln  riet uns davon ab, so ging es an der Rurbrücke rüber auf die andere Seite.











Mehr und Bilder ?...hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

nach dem ich die letzten Tage mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen bin, war heute mal wieder das MTB gefragt. Laut Wetterbericht war Sonne angesagt und dank der Entscheidungshilfe habe ich mich heute für ein lockeres Ründchen über das Belgenbachtal zur Perlenautalsperre gemacht. Um 8:00 sah es erst noch nach Hochnebel aus. Dieser löste sich dann aber irgendwann auf, so dass im Belgenbachtal schon kräftig die Sonne lachte und ich dann an der Perlenau in den herlichen Genuss kam, bei 14° in kurzer Hose durch den Schnee zu fahren.  Entwas umständlich war allerdings die Wasserversorgung, da die üblichen Quellen, Friedhöfe, leider alle noch versiegt sind.  So bekam ich einmal von einem netten gleichgeschlechtlichen Paar die Flasche wieder aufgefüllt und das nächste Mal, da ich nun doppelt trocken gefahren war, an der Tankstelle Schmidt. Die alte Dame hat sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben, um auch den Durst meiner Fahrradkette zu stillen. Nachteil: Danach musste ich wieder klingeln, damit die Wanderer mir Platz machten.  

Raus kamen so lockere 140 km, 2500 HM und 9:04:00 netto. 












Also, ein gelungener Tag, 

Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> 9:04:00 netto.


Über neun Stunden auf dem Sattel gessen?

An einem Tag? 

Soviel Umfang habe ich nicht mal in einer Woche


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2005)

N'Abend noch einmal,

am 3.4.05 findet olne-spa-olne statt. Also Schnee dürfte wohl nicht mehr liegen , wie sieht den so das Interesse an einem kleinen Marathon im April aus? Am 2.04. findet allerdings auch Grefrath statt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Über neun Stunden auf dem Sattel gessen?
> 
> An einem Tag?
> 
> Soviel Umfang habe ich nicht mal in einer Woche



Musste zum Schluss etwas Gas geben, sonst hätte ich zwei Tage gebraucht.  War auch kein Traing. War eine feine lockere Tour, und bis auf so einige grüne feuchte Wurzeln besser zu fahren, als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2005)

Hi,

ich war heute auch sehr lange unterwegs. Schaut hier 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Raus kamen so lockere 140 km, 2500 HM und 9:04:00 netto.


Was ist denn hier los   Es ist Mitte März. Unfaßbar   Wo soll das bloß enden ? Und ich dachte ich wäre heute mit meinen 165 RR-KM schon lange unterwegs gewesen. Aber das toppt alles   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2005)

Der Aussenposten Breinig war auch unterwegs. Sorry habe aber keine Lust aufzulisten wo wir lang gefahren sind. Vieleicht hat Kai ja LUST? Bilder haben wir auch keine gemacht , da das den Schnitt zerstört hätte   
Hier aber die Daten: 73,80km Fahrzeit=03:33:15 Schnitt= 20,76


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aussenposten Breinig war auch unterwegs. Sorry habe aber keine Lust aufzulisten wo wir lang gefahren sind. Vieleicht hat Kai ja LUST? Bilder haben wir auch keine gemacht , da das den Schnitt zerstört hätte
> Hier aber die Daten: 73,80km Fahrzeit=03:33:15 Schnitt= 20,76


Aha, keine Lust,  ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben und dann mit dem Schnitt rumstüten... 
Ich glaube, wir müssen hier mal andere Sitten einführen: Keine Bilder = Klappe halten... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder haben wir auch keine gemacht , da das den Schnitt zerstört hätte   Hier aber die Daten: 73,80km Fahrzeit=03:33:15 Schnitt= 20,76


Wenn ihr keine Bilder gemacht habt, warum wart ihr dann so langsam    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier los   Es ist Mitte März. Unfaßbar   Wo soll das bloß enden ? Und ich dachte ich wäre heute mit meinen 165 RR-KM schon lange unterwegs gewesen. Aber das toppt alles
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Ihr seid ja alle krank. Apropo, hat heute einer Zeit für ne kleine Rennrad Rureifeltour ab 15:00 Uhr, Sprintstrecke, höchstens 100 km.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr keine Bilder gemacht habt, warum wart ihr dann so langsam
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Er nu wieder


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier los   Es ist Mitte März. Unfaßbar   Wo soll das bloß enden ? ...



Ach, ich dachte, im Juni spätestens Juli fahre ich dann Trier - Hoven am Stück. So ein Übernachtungsrucksack stört nur. Das müsste dann ja so gegen 6:00 hell sein und bis 22:00 sollte ich ja wohl Büxenlicht haben.  Friedhöfe für die Wasserversorgung gibt es dann auch wieder und zur Not muss ich halt meine Karte ziehen. 
Im September lege ich dann 2 Wochen Höhentraining in den Dolomiten ein und im November wollten ich dann einen Platz im Mittelfeld bei der Reptilien Siegesabzeichen in Oben drüber belegen.
In der Chillout Phase dann etwas WP und Planungen für 2006 machen.

Grüße

 Kette Links

PS: Brauche noch einen Fahrer fürs Wohnmobil


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Friedhöfe für die Wasserversorgung gibt es dann auch wieder ...


...und Wild gibt es ja genügend in den umliegenden Wälder. Mit etwas Glück überfährst du ein Karnickel. 

Bin heute 104 armseelige Kilometer durch den Selfkant geradelt. Traue mich kaum, das überhaupt zu erwähnen... 

*...aber die letzten 30km volle Pulle Gegenwind!!!
*


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Nabend,

eigentlich macht Holger das ganz richtig...
Wenn ich dran denke, dass schon bald ziemlich heftige Marathons anstehen......naja; wird schon noch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Wild gibt es ja genügend in den umliegenden Wälder. Mit etwas Glück überfährst du ein Karnickel.
> 
> Bin heute 104 armseelige Kilometer durch den Selfkant geradelt. Traue mich kaum, das überhaupt zu erwähnen...
> 
> ...



Ich komme gerade vom spinnen. Immer nur drausen fahren ist irgendwie
langweilig!   
Hallo Rene,
wolltest Du nicht lange Einheiten für Portugal fahren?    
Seit wann sind 104 km lange Einheiten.......


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

Auf DICH habe ich gewartet, du Trainingsamateur!

Schon mal was von Blockbildung gehört?

Außerdem kann MEIN Training doch nicht so verkehrt sein, ...wenn ich sehe, wie weit DU immer hinter mir herum eierst


----------



## Dirk S. (21. März 2005)

Hast Du mal wieder schlaue Bücher gelesen.... 

Verstehe das mit dem hinterher Fahren leider auch nicht???  
Wünsche Dir aber noch eine schöne Woche mit wenig Wind!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe das mit dem hinterher Fahren leider auch nicht???


 Im süddeutschen Raum nennt man es "a Watschen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. März 2005)

Hilfe, ich habe es hier nur mit Irren zu tun       

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe, ich habe es hier nur mit Irren zu tun
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Daran wirst du dich gewöhnen müßen


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe, ich habe es hier nur mit Irren zu tun
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Ich würde sagen...Du bist bestens aufgehoben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja alle krank. Apropo, hat heute einer Zeit für ne kleine Rennrad Rureifeltour ab 15:00 Uhr, Sprintstrecke, höchstens 100 km.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Endlich keine Treckerreifen, 5 kg weniger am Rad, kein Schnee und Matsch und vernünftige Temperaturen. Schöne Afterworkrunde durch die Rureifel, 110 km Achterbahn.  

Und wieder was gelernt, mein neuer Flaschenhalter ist nicht mit Pumpenhaltern kompatibel. Die spitzte Führung hat meine Flasche perforiert. Der Dremel ist mein Freund.







Oben in Vogelsang war ich dann trockengelegt, das war nicht komisch.  

Gut Nächtle 

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe, ich habe es hier nur mit Irren zu tun
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Dazu sage ich nur:
 Sind wir zu stark, bist Du zu schwach.


----------



## Happy_User (22. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ging es wieder vor meiner Haustür los. Ursprünglich war ein Abstecher in die Ville geplant. Allerdings habe ich gestern Abend Vorschläge für die WBTS Tour am Samstag gemacht, und da im Vorfeld einmal mir das Gelände angesehen. Will ja niemanden bis zum Hals in den Schlamm jagen. 

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, die Böden waren letzten Sommer feuchter. Wenn da nicht der Forscherdrang gewesen wäre, der mich dazu trieb, den Trail bei Obermaubach fahren zu wollen. Allerdings mit Gefälle und somit musste ich irgendwie einen Weg nach Brandenberg finden. Gefunden habe ich ihn  empfehlen kann ich Ihn allen Beissern, die auf die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit pfeifen (km 30 - 32, frisch asphaltiert oder wie heissen Grassoden in natürlicher Umgebung?? )




Als Bonus musste ich natürlich von Brandenberg noch zum Tiefenbach rollen. Hier gibt es in der Abfahrt zwei drei Bäume, denen man ausweichen sollte. Also, vorher Bremse checken, aber sonst.. Spass pur.

Nach dem Genuss runter, musste ich noch einma rauf, um nun endlich den Trail nach Obermaubach zu befahren. Es hat sich gelohnt.





 Knochentrocken. Bis auf diese 10 m vor dem Holzsteg. 





 Das Foto beschönigt etwas. Der Boden ist glatt wie Schmierseife.

Anschliessend ging es dann über Untermaubach nach Bogheim. Da bin ich dann noch ein paar Trails in dem Grün zwischen K31 und K27 gefahren.





Nach 4:33 war ich dann wieder vor-meiner-Haustür. 









Grüße

 Holger

PS: Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

Nabend,

der Regen gestern hat mich dazu genötigt, heute eine Runde zu drehen...damit habe ich wenigstens einen Grund, morgen bei der WBTS-Tour immer schön hinten zu fahren...
Zunächst ging es weider durch's Kalltal und rauf nach Schmidt, dann runter zum Rursee. Diesmal habe ich den Honigberg nicht ausgelassen, und noch einen kleinen Schlenker durch's Rurtal eingebaut.










Zum Bericht auf meiner Seite und noch ein paar Bildchen geht's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Bericht auf meiner Seite und noch ein paar Bildchen geht's hier...


Sehr schöne Bilder! Wo hast du die Kröte gesehen? Hast du dich versichert, das diese Kröte nicht für die Entwaldung in der Eifel verantwortlich ist? Nicht das wir immer auf die Biber runhacken!


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

Die Krötenwanderung (war 'ne ganze Invasion) war kurz hinter Einruhr in Richtung Dedenborn. Auf der anderen Seite ging's ab in den Tümpel...
Und erinnere mich nicht immer an die Entwaldung...heute habe ich zum Glück nix davon gesehen.

Grüsse und bis morgen
Ralph

Ps: Hab auch 'ne kleine Überraschung für Dich...


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2005)

Heute habe ich mich mal auf den Spuren der " Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahrer " gemacht!

Nachdem mir die Halbe Omerbacher Gang fremdgegangen war   und ich mich nach meinem Debakel vom letzten WE nicht getraut habe bei der WBTS-Tour mitzufahren, habe ich mich alleine auf die Socken gemacht!

Zunächst ging es Richtung WBTS hoch zum Kartoffelbaum weiter übers Jägerhaus runter zur Kalltalsperre! Dann den schönen Bachweg über die Mestrenger Mühle - Simonskall - Zerkall! @rpo: Dort habe ich auch einige Kröten bei Ihrer Wanderung gesehen. Leider wurden die von unzähligen Hollandern eingekreist das es nicht möglich war ein Foto zu schießen!












Dann habe ich mir den Anstieg von Zerkall hoch zum Krawutschketurm noch angetan! Natürlich bin ich auch noch auf den Turm hoch! 
Nach einwerfen eine guten Butterstulle habe ich  mich dann auf direktem Weg über Kleinhau - Rennweg - WBTS - Buche 19 - Gressenich - Nothberg auf den    Nachhauseweg gemacht.

Alles in allem viel mehr als ich eigenlich wollte: 80,03km; 18,2 Durchschnitt und 940 hm. Diagramm folgt noch!

Alle Fotos gibt es HIER! 

PS: Den Osterhasen habe ich auch nicht gesehen, dafür mussten ein paar Lämmer her halten!


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nachdem mir die Halbe Omerbacher Gang fremdgegangen war  ...


Manch einer hat es bereut......aber es war ja so angekündigt und zum Schluß mußte ich mich mit Boris wegen Zeitmangel ausklinken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Bilder! Wo hast du die Kröte gesehen? Hast du dich versichert, das diese Kröte nicht für die Entwaldung in der Eifel verantwortlich ist? Nicht das wir immer auf die Biber runhacken!




Ich war gestern mit dem Rennrad rund um die WBTS (Wahnbachtalsperre) unterwegs. Also, hier dürfte es keine Probleme mit der Enwaldung durch Kröten geben. 
Ich hab noch nie soviele Flachbauchkröten gesehen. Ich glaub hier gibt es bestimmt einen Verein der " Freunde der plattgefahrenen Kröten" e.V.


----------



## Dirk S. (28. März 2005)

Endlich habe ich es auch einmal geschaft.
Ich bin vor der Haustüre losgefahren!   

Es ging von Erp aus über Feldwege nach Disternich.
Treffen mit Ernst und dann weiter in Richtung Eifel.



Hinter Kreuzweingarten ging es hoch zur Hardtburg.













Dann an Maria Rast vorbei zur Steinbachtalsperre, den schönen flachen Hügel hoch!   





Weiter nach Neichen bis zum Teleskop nach Effelsberg.





Von dort nach Bad Münstereifel und über Satzwey zurück nach Disternich.
Alles in allem eine schöne Tour ohne Regen.
Ich hatte nach einer kleine extra Runde 104 km und 1200 hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2005)

Nabend,

ich war heute Nachmittag mit Boris zum fröhlichen Höhenmetterfressen im Rurtal unterwegs. Es war ziemlich naß und anstrengend...














Den Bericht und weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2005)

Morgens noch ein bischen frisch aber spätestens ab 12:00 Uhr waren die Temperaturen so angenehm, dass man komplett kurz fahren konnte.

Meik kann sich sicher noch an die Runde im Februar letzten Jahres von Roetgen nach Nideggen erinnern; (fast) genau diese Runde nahmen wir (Boris und ich) heute wieder unter die Stollen. Gute 80km 1250hm waren es am Ende.















Zum Bericht auf meiner Seite und zu den Bildern geht's hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

Also geplant waren max. 4 Stunden...wir haben uns verfahren...es wurden 5 1/2 und in genau den letzten 1 1/2 wurden wir so richtig naß...
Das Bild des Tages (Insider wissen, wo das ist)...:





Mehr dazu hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild des Tages (Insider wissen, wo das ist)...


Ich schätze mal die Brücke ist 2m unter der Wasseroberfläche!


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal die Brücke ist 2m unter der Wasseroberfläche!


Also: nächstes Mal Schnorchel einpacken...*g*
Da kannten wir uns ja ganz gut und Boris wollte mir übrigens nicht glauben, dass wir im Winter einige Male da durch sind...
Nein, unser Problem war eigentlich, dass wir von Kleinhau nicht z.B. in Richtung Kalltal wollten, sondern möglichst direkt Richtung Raffelsbrand. Das ist von da aus garnicht so einfach...Sackgassen ohne Ende...
Ich schaue mir das auf der Karte nochmal an.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (7. April 2005)

> Das ist von da aus garnicht so einfach


Guckst du Anhänge!


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du Anhänge!


Merci...schaue ich mir morgen mal genauer an !


----------



## Happy_User (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mehr dazu hier...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Moin Ralph,






da seit Ihr aber keinen konkurenzfähigen Schnitt gefahren.  Wer aber auch solange am Pinkelbecken stehen bleibt ...

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...da seit Ihr aber keinen konkurenzfähigen Schnitt gefahren.  Wer aber auch solange am Pinkelbecken stehen bleibt ...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


...und die Hälfte der Zeit mit der Suche nach dem Weg vertrödelt......aber das mit dem Urinal war gut...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die Hälfte der Zeit mit der Suche nach dem Weg vertrödelt......aber das mit dem Urinal war gut...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HI,

wo kann ich den die Pfütze finden? Wollte vielleicht einmal am Sonntag von meiner Haustür so über Roetgen und Venn rollen. Nicht, dass ich dan auch darin ertrinke. 

Grüße

 holger


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralph,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15er Schnitt ist doch okay


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> wo kann ich den die Pfütze finden? Wollte vielleicht einmal am Sonntag von meiner Haustür so über Roetgen und Venn rollen. Nicht, dass ich dan auch darin ertrinke.
> 
> ...


Das ist die alte Kreisstrasse von Kleinhau nach Schevenhütte...
@IGGY: Was willst Du uns damit sagen ?......Na warte, wir fahren sich noch den ein oder anderen Marathon zusammen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die alte Kreisstrasse von Kleinhau nach Schevenhütte...
> @IGGY: Was willst Du uns damit sagen ?......Na warte, wir fahren sich noch den ein oder anderen Marathon zusammen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Eigentlich war das ernst gemeint. Aber das ist doch mal eine Ansage mit dem Marathon    Schön wenn man noch Träume hat


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schön wenn man noch Träume hat


Ich sag nur Daun...


----------



## Knax (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Daun...


... wer von euch trainingsweltmeistern    fährt denn da alles mit? 
ich hätte da noch die langstreckentaufe, die aussteht...
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer von euch trainingsweltmeistern    fährt denn da alles mit?
> ich hätte da noch die langstreckentaufe, die aussteht...
> Knax


1. Ist die Veranstaltung in Daun dieses Jahr ziemlich verkorkst...2. bin ich zu der Zeit in den Alpen.

Komm doch hier mit auf die 90er Runde...das wird 'ne Taufe...hab noch Platz im Auto ! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Komm doch hier mit auf die 90er Runde


Dann ist VOR-Cup in Kelmis !


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist VOR-Cup in Kelmis !


Schei** Kurzstrecken......
Ich wünsche Dir eine wunderschönen Urlaub !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Dir eine wunderschönen Urlaub !!


Danke! Ich schreibe gelegentlich was in meinem Blog, wenn dort ein Internet-Cafè ist.

Übrigens treffen wir uns mit Meik und Edith. Die beiden sind auch dort. Aber ohne Rad!


----------



## rpo35 (8. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens treffen wir uns mit Meik und Edith. Die beiden sind auch dort...


 Na dann viel Spaß und liebe Grüsse ! Ich mag die 2 und freue mich schon auf's nächste Grillen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Daun...


Ich sag nur Nutscheid   
@XCRacer Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß da unten. Grüß mir die zwei!


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schei** Kurzstrecken......
> Ich wünsche Dir eine wunderschönen Urlaub !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Haha da kneift schon einer


----------



## Happy_User (9. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist die Veranstaltung in Daun dieses Jahr ziemlich verkorkst...2. bin ich zu der Zeit in den Alpen.
> 
> Komm doch hier mit auf die 90er Runde...das wird 'ne Taufe...hab noch Platz im Auto !
> 
> ...



Moin,

da wir uns in dem vor-der-haustür-losfahrer Thema befinden, würde ich Ardennen Trophy und Malmedy ( Raid des Hautes Fagnes ) empfehlen. Da könnt Ihr direkt vor der Tür losrollen.  Infos im Kalender von ebbt.be. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Nutscheid
> @XCRacer Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß da unten. Grüß mir die zwei!


Wenn Du unterwegs so viel gequatscht hättest wie...dann......Du wirst mich in diesem Jahr auf keinem CC-Rennen sehen; höchstens mal als Fotograf...

@Holger: Ob ich La Reid wieder fahre weiß ich noch nicht, aber Malmedy wollte ich diesmal schon fahren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (9. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Komm doch hier mit auf die 90er Runde...das wird 'ne Taufe...hab noch Platz im Auto !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...reizen würde mich die strecke auf jeden fall, ist aber 1. ein bissl weit weg und
2. ich den XC-cup vorziehe. im moment sehe ich aber schwarz, da vernüftig mitfahren zu können   
montag erst kommen die fäden raus...
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ....1. ein bissl weit weg ...


 Scotti an Brücke...isch wiederhole: IST NOCH PLATZ IM AUTO...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Schei*e, habe zu wenig Tapete...


----------



## talybont (9. April 2005)

nu ist mein Hardtail auch noch hin. Das Auto war stärker.





quasi vor der haustüre passiert.
mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

Nabend,

bin heute nochmal mit ein paar Jungs vom TV-Roetgen gestartet. Passend zur Jahreszeit sind wir Über's Hohe Venn und Mützenich runter zu den Narzissenwiesen...schade, dass es so trüb war, so war von der gelben Pracht nicht viel zu sehen...Einen Platten (und das bei Tubeless...pahh) gab's auch...










Tempo war verdammt hoch; der Schnitt wurde nur durch das Belgenbachtal gedrückt...

Mehr und Bilder...hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2005)

Uiui Ralph, 3 1/2 Stunden mit nem Schnitt über 20kmh   


@talybont
jetzt mußt du aber mit deinem Straßenrenner richtig aufpassen, sonst ist der auch noch platt!
Ich hoffe, dir ist nix weiter passiert und es springt wenigstens eine neuer Rahmen nebat Gabel bei dem Crash raus!


----------



## talybont (10. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mußt du aber mit deinem Straßenrenner richtig aufpassen, sonst ist der auch noch platt!
> Ich hoffe, dir ist nix weiter passiert und es springt wenigstens eine neuer Rahmen nebat Gabel bei dem Crash raus!


da sollte besser ein ganz neues bike dabei heraus springen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> bin heute nochmal mit ein paar Jungs vom TV-Roetgen gestartet. Passend zur Jahreszeit sind wir Über's Hohe Venn und Mützenich runter zu den Narzissenwiesen...schade, dass es so trüb war, so war von der gelben Pracht nicht viel zu sehen...Einen Platten (und das bei Tubeless...pahh) gab's auch...
> 
> ...



Wie war das Ralph? Wer hat nun einen an der Waffel wegen dem Tempo?


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das Ralph? Wer hat nun einen an der Waffel wegen dem Tempo?


...Du weißt doch: Kleine Kinder und alte Menschen sind manchmal grausam...


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

Heute Morgen ca. 6:50 Uhr in Roetgen...
Ei wer steht denn da vor der Haustür ?......




Logisch; das erste Mal in 2005 den Weg zur Arbeit per Bike und dann das: Ströhmender Regen; egal hab ich mir gesagt "da mußt du jetzt durch"...und es wurde nicht weniger; nein, ganz im Gegenteil ! Unterwegs habe ich sogar gehalten, um dem Rucksack die Mütze überzuziehen, damit meine Unterwäsche nicht naß wird...
Die nächsten Bilder: Beginn Himmelsleiter, Vennbahnweg (auf dem Viadukt in Wahlheim) und meine Wäscheleine im Büro...










Ich weiß garnicht, wie oft ich heute im Büro aus dem Fenster geschaut habe, aber es wurde nicht besser...ich sag nur "Bindfäden". Es wurde immer heller aber...............es hörte nicht auf.
Naja, gegen 16:30 hatte ich mich damit abgefunden, auf dem Rückweg genauso naß zu werden wie auf dem Hinweg. Zu den Bildern: 1. Beginn des Vennbahnweges in Aachen Rote Erde; 2. Vennbahnweg (diesmal kurz vor dem Viadukt in Wahlheim); 3. Ende Vennbahnweg in Wahlheim (ihr seht, es geht bald weiter...)










Einfache Strecke (morgens lockeres Bergabrollen...) knappe 23km; bei schönem Wetter kann ich auf dem Rückweg ab Wahlheim noch eine Schleife z.B. über Rott einbauen. Hier noch die Profile:
Hin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...zurück...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Kette ist schon wieder geölt...für morgen...
Hier geht's zum Fotoalbum...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (19. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich war heute zum ersten mal wieder auf dem bike unterwegs zusammen mit charly245. von breinig aus hoch zum pater noster und durchs gatter zurück.
21km/h schnitt bei 670 Hm, wenn das mal kein guter start in die saison war   .
aber jetzt tut alles weh   
freue mich auf samstag!!!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

@Knax: Dann wird's aber Zeit für 'ne Temporunde im Venn...gesehen oder ignoriert ?...
@all: Habt ihr den schon gesehen...

Grüsse
Ralph...der nebenbei uefa-cup schaut...


----------



## Cheng (19. April 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

wo gibts denn den UEFA-Cup?


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> wo gibts denn den UEFA-Cup?


Puhhh...hilf mir auf die Sprünge; hab 3 Kölsch intus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (19. April 2005)

OK ich vesuche es mal. Auch ich habe 3 Bit drin!

Soweit ich es letzte Woche mitbekommen habe, sind mit den Bayern die letzte Deutsch Mannschaft aus einem Internationalen Wettbewerb ausgeschieden. Da die Bayern aber nicht im UEFA-Cup waren sondern in der Champions L. kann also auch heute Kein UEFA-Cup sein, da ja im Ersten 2 Deutsche Mannschaften aufeinander treffen.

@ All: welcher Pokal ist heute. Uefa-Cup, Welt-Cup, Davis-Cup oder DFB-Pokal. Ihr konnt jemanden anrufen, den 50-50 Joker ziehen, oder einfach ins Fernsehen schauen!


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @ All: welcher Pokal ist heute. Uefa-Cup, Welt-Cup, Davis-Cup oder DFB-Pokal. Ihr konnt jemanden anrufen, den 50-50 Joker ziehen, oder einfach ins Fernsehen schauen!


Scherzkeks...hab mich halt verschrieben...dfb natürlich...und jetzt gibts 11m schießen...


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Kurzer Bericht von mir von meinem gestrigen Artzbesuch. Ich war letzte Woche zum Schichtröntgen bei dem man festgestellt hat, das ich mir die Schulter bei dem Sturtz im Febuar doch so sehr demoliert habe, das ich nächste Woche unters Messer muß! Am Montag erfahre ich aber näheres wie lange das dann alles dauert. Hoffentlich nicht alzulange, sonst habe ich wohl einen Bomben Start in die Saison 2005  
Ich könnte jetzt schon kotzen. War die Vorbereitung anscheinnend umsonst


----------



## Knax (20. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Kurzer Bericht von mir von meinem gestrigen Artzbesuch. Ich war letzte Woche zum Schichtröntgen bei dem man festgestellt hat, das ich mir die Schulter bei dem Sturtz im Febuar doch so sehr demoliert habe, das ich nächste Woche unters Messer muß! Am Montag erfahre ich aber näheres wie lange das dann alles dauert. Hoffentlich nicht alzulange, sonst habe ich wohl einen Bomben Start in die Saison 2005
> Ich könnte jetzt schon kotzen. War die Vorbereitung anscheinnend umsonst


...das kann doch nicht wahr sein!!!    überall wo man hinsieht, nur krücken   . wünsche dir jetzt schon einmal gute besserung und mir bleibt eine hoffnung:
das rennen am 1. mai wird dann wohl zu meinen gunsten enden   
bis dann
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

Au Backe, wieder ein Ausfall... ...wo soll das noch hinführen ?
Na ich drücke Dir jedenfalls beide Daumen und hoffe, dass es relativ schnell geht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (20. April 2005)

Da ist mir ein zerwixtes Rad aber lieber als eine defekte Schulter. Ich wünsche Dir einen schellen und reibungslosen Genesungsprozess!!!

mfg,
Armin (dem heute auch noch das Vorderrad vom RR geplatzt ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (20. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist mir ein zerwixtes Rad aber lieber als eine defekte Schulter. Ich wünsche Dir einen schellen und reibungslosen Genesungsprozess!!!
> 
> mfg,
> Armin (dem heute auch noch das Vorderrad vom RR geplatzt ist)


...was machst du auch mit all deinen rädern?! "wer sein rad liebt, der schiebt"   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

Manchmal frage ich mich wie ich mit meinem einen Bike überhaupt überleben kann......aber ich pflege meine Königin und sie dankt mir's mit täglicher Fahrbarkeit...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> das ich mir die Schulter bei dem Sturtz im Febuar doch so sehr demoliert habe, das ich nächste Woche unters Messer muß!


Puh ha. Ein herber Rückschlag    Vor allen Dingen weil es schon länger her ist und man meint alles ist gut. Dann schon mal alles Gute Iggy   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## talybont (21. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...was machst du auch mit all deinen rädern?! "wer sein rad liebt, der schiebt"
> Knax


das Vorderrad hörte sich schon über längere Zeit komisch an. Es klimperte etwas im Wiegetritt --> war vorhersehbar. In Eschweiler ist es dann passiert: Wiegetritt, schlechte Strasse und etwa 40 Sachen. Peng. Aber bei 36 Speichen war noch an "nach Hause rollen" zu denken. Habe mir gerade Ersatz besorgt. Mein neuer Händler hatte da noch was rumstehen bzw. hängen. Morgen geht es weiter.

ciao,
Armin


----------



## IGGY (21. April 2005)

Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche! Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht zu lange pausieren muß. Sonst ist meine Form wieder dahin   
Alleine wenn ich dran denken muß könnte ich jetzt schon kotzen. Ausgerechnet vor dem ersten Rennen. Man man man!
Naja dann werde ich wohl in ein paar Wochen wieder von vorna anfangen! 
@Twiggy Können uns ja dann einen Trainingsplan machen


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2005)

Los ging's in Roetgen heute Morgen gegen 06:40 also pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang bis Wahlheim und an der alten Vennbahnbrücke auf den Vennbahnweg...


 


Nach ca. 23km in Aachen angekommen war ich so platt, dass ich eine sehr lange Pause einlegen mußte. Erst gegen 15:30 konnte ich mich wieder aufraffen und bin bis Wahlheim dem Vennbahnweg treu geblieben; dann Zwang mich das traumhafte Wetter zur Verlängerung. Hinter Walheim bog ich ab in Richtung Freizeitgelände und fuhr von dort aus vorbei an Mulartshütte und über den Kindergartentrail bis Vicht.


 


Dann fuhr ich über Zweifal (Solchbachtal) hinauf zum Hasselbachgraben und genau über diesen und den Schleebachgraben zurück nach Roetgen...







Wer mich zu der langen Pause in Aachenzwang ?...Natürlich mein Arbeitgeber; wer denn sonst......Durch die "kleine" Schleife auf dem Rückweg, bin ich heute insgesamt knappe 70km gefahren. Für einen Wochentag allemal genug...
Alle Bilder ?...Hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. April 2005)

Moin, 

nach dem ich diese Woche fleissig RR zur Arbeit gemacht habe, werde ich morgen einmal nicht auf 2 Rädern vor meiner Haustür starten.  Ich werde diese in eine Blechkiste stecken und mich dann mit 4 breiten Rädern richtung Sauerland bewegen und dort eine feine Tagestour aus dem bike-arena sauerland Programm geniessen.
So etwas soll man ja eigentlich an einem Sonntag machen, da aber die Wetterfee im Radio heute von Sonnenbrandgefahr am Samstag sprach und für Sonntag mehr Schwimmhautalarm verteilt hat, muss halt einmal mit der Regel gebrochen werden.

Mal sehen was aus dem guten Vorsatz des Höhenprofils wird. Vielleicht ein Ischel Iron Bike??

Grüße

HU


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. April 2005)

War Samstag auch mit dem Auto vdh los Richtung Nordschwarzwald. Bin mal die Strecke der Worldclass-MTB-Challenge abgefahren. War ganz o.k. wobei die Streckenführung als eher langweilig aber konditionell sehr schwer zu betrachten war. Die Ausschilderung war super. Die Anstiege waren im Schnitt alle 12 - 13 % sehr oft auch über 20 % ein längeres Stück sogar 27 % steil.
Obwohl das Rennen erst am 14.05. ist, sind meine Fans natürlich schon da   






Es hat insgesamt Spaß gemacht und nach 104 KM mit 3300 HM in ca. 6:40  Std. inkl. Fotoshooting war ich zurück am Auto. Da ich nicht müde war, bin ich direkt wieder nach Hause gefahren. So hatte auch mein Auto am Ende des Tages 900 KM mehr auf dem Tacho   

Alle Bilder hier

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2005)

Exakt so sah das heute morgen um 06:30 *vor* *der* meiner *Haustüre* aus:






Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und bin *losgefahren*...
Wie immer über den Vennbahnweg bis zur Jülicherstrasse und erstmal ein paar Stündchen schaffen...
Auf dem Rückweg dann wieder die Schleife ab Walheim über Mulartshütte bis Zweifall und über Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben nach Roetgen.







Unterwegs noch einen kleinen Plausch mit 'nem Kumpel; und es gibt sie noch... die guten Menschen, die unsere Wege in Ordnung halten:










Als ich Zuhause ankam, würde ich wie immer stürmisch begrüsst. Was meint ihr wohl von wem ?...Von meiner lieben Frau ?.....Nein...Von meinen lieben Kindern ?...Nein...Von meinem mich abgöttisch liebenden Kater...





Hier geht's zum Fotoalbum...


----------



## XCRacer (29. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Narzissenwiesen...schade, dass es so trüb war, so war von der gelben Pracht nicht viel zu sehen...



Ich bin Anfang April mit meinen Eltern dort gewandert: http://www.xcr-pictures.de.vu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (29. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Anfang April mit meinen Eltern dort gewandert: http://www.xcr-pictures.de.vu/


...also ich war am mittwoch da im tal und muss sagen, dass es da wieder aus allen ecken blüht. toll für alergiker    aber immerhin 90km bei sonnenschein gefahren   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Anfang April mit meinen Eltern dort gewandert: http://www.xcr-pictures.de.vu/


 Nette Bilder René; ich war letztes Wochenende auch mit der Familie da... guckst Du hier...


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2005)

> Narzissenblüte im Perlenbachtal


*Aachen: WDR Wanderung durch das Perlenbachtal*
Der WDR lädt ein zum Wandern in das Perlenbachtal. Dort blühen zurzeit wilde Narzissen. Zur 17. Lokalzeitwanderung treffen sich am Samstag Hörer und Zuschauer um 10.00 Uhr. Start und Ziel ist die Vereinshalle in Monschau-Höfen. Die Tour ist etwa 14 Kilometer lang und auch für ungeübte Wanderer geeignet. Eine separate 5-Kilometer-Kinderwanderung steht ebenfalls auf dem Programm. Die Lokalzeit aus Aachen berichtet über die Wanderung ab 19.30 Uhr im WDR-Fernsehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2005)

Hallöle ! Bin heute Morgen auch mal vor der Haustüre los, zu nem schönen Vatertagstürchen aufgeborchen.
Nachdem das Wetter auch mitspielte gings erstmal von meinem Heimatort Kommern aus in Richtung Satzvey, wo schon die bekannten Ritterspiele am toben waren. Nachdem ich hier ohne Ritterrüstung nur komischangeguckt wurde rettete ich mich vorbei am Golfplatz der Burg Zievel in Richtung Billiger Wald.









Von hier aus gings weiter durch das Kloster Mariawald Richtung Kreuzweingarten. Hier gings erstmal eine übel matschig und steilen Pfad hinauf in Richtung Hardtburg.






Von der Hardtburg war es nur ein kleines Stück bis zur Steinbachtalsperre, wo auch Halbzeit angesagt war.






Von dort aus gings teilweise auf der Route Nr.2 von MTB-Eifel.de in Richtung Bad Müntereifel. Da in Münstereifel ein Massenauflauf stattfand, tart ich gleich die Flucht steil bergan in Richtung Eschweiler. Vorbei an Felsformationen gings hinter Eschweiler und dem dortigen Golfplatz zum Radioteleskop.






Das Ende der Tour nahte. Vorbei am Herkelstein bei Weiler am Berge gings über altbekannte Wege durch den Mechernicher Wald zur ück nach Kommern.

Alles in allem warens dann um die 46 km und 1100 hm ( hm Angabe laut TOP 50 ). Gebt bescheid wenn jemand die .ovl Datei haben möchte !


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

Endlich, der schraeg war mit seiner Cam unterwegs...feine Tour ...


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt bescheid wenn jemand die .ovl Datei haben möchte !


*Bescheid !* [email protected]

ovl kann man übrigens als Anhang an einem Bericht hängen.


----------



## Happy_User (6. Mai 2005)

Moin,

da melde ich doch auch einmal ein *Bescheid* ([email protected]) an. Muss dann bloß noch daran üben, dies als VDHL Tour zu realisieren. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2005)

Na dann häng ich mal an:


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann häng ich mal an:


Hi schraeg,

kann ovl's im binären Format nicht laden. Kannst Du sie auch im ASCII exportieren oder als reine txt ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2005)

Hab das Overlay nochmal geladen und als ASCII gespeichert. Als zweite Datei hab ich einfach die Dateiendung ovl in txt geändert. Der Editor kanns jetzt lesen. Schu mal ob du damit was Anfangen kannst.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Overlay nochmal geladen und als ASCII gespeichert. Als zweite Datei hab ich einfach die Dateiendung ovl in txt geändert. Der Editor kanns jetzt lesen. Schu mal ob du damit was Anfangen kannst.


Die ASCII ovl geht, vielen Dank !!


----------



## GeJott (6. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ovl's im binären Format nicht laden.



Hi Ralph,

Hatte mit Deinen Eifelsteig.pth-Dateien ein ähnliches Problem. Hätte letztendlich ovl-Format benötigt. Habe hier einen ziemlich guten Konverter gefunden. http://www.norberthein.de/navigation/top50trans/top50trans.htm 

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Hatte mit Deinen Eifelsteig.pth-Dateien ein ähnliches Problem. Hätte letztendlich ovl-Format benötigt. Habe hier einen ziemlich guten Konverter gefunden. http://www.norberthein.de/navigation/top50trans/top50trans.htm
> 
> Gerd


Die Aufzeichnung ist übrigens von Jörg. Ich habe noch kein GPS, aber allmählich packt mich der Virus auch. Ich muß mich demnächst mal beraten lassen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2005)

Die Gedanken schwirren mir auch seit längerem durch den Kopf. Mit was für Geräten seid ihr denn so unterwegs ?

Kann mal einer die ovl vom Eifelstieg hier posten oder mir zuschicken ?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

Hier die ovl vom Eifelsteig...in 2 Teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. Mai 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Overlay nochmal geladen und als ASCII gespeichert. Als zweite Datei hab ich einfach die Dateiendung ovl in txt geändert. Der Editor kanns jetzt lesen. Schu mal ob du damit was Anfangen kannst.



Hi,

so habe die Datei mir einmal angesehen. Sieht gut aus. 

Da ist mir so spontan aufgefallen, dass die Runde sich herlich nach Heimbach verlängern lässt und somit für alle, die gerne das Auto zu Hause lassen; eine feine Bahntour ergibt. Anreise mit der Rurtalbahn nach Heimbach, dann die Runde treten, und mit der Bahn wieder nach Hause. Oder über den Ruruferradweg, das dann Mittwochs und dies Angebot lohnt sich. .

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2005)

ne runde richtung heimbach, gemünd schleiden von hier aus hab ich hier parat liegen, werd ich beim nächsten schön-wetter-urlaubstag mal abfahren.
dann müsst ich mal schaun wie man vielleicht ne kombi aus den beiden touren macht. dafür muss ich dann aber noch was trainieren, momentan reichen mir so um die 50km. muss erstmal meine prüfung machen, dann klappts auch mitm training wieder.

@ralph danke !


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

Das schöne Wetter, wenn auch etwas kühl, zwang uns (Boris & mich) heute zu einer etwas ausgedehnteren Feierabendrunde. Stolze 4,5 Stunden waren wir unterwegs, wobei es am Anfang wieder ein paar Probleme am Nordwanderweg gab: Die Biber mit den Motorsägen sind noch immer aktiv; jetzt auf dem Stück direkt hinter dem Filterwerk bei Roetgen:


 

 

 
Nach         einer kurzen Kletterpartie ging es dann aber ohne weitere Zwischenfälle         hinunter bis Vicht... Weiterlesen ?


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2005)

Weiße MTB-Schuhe? Ach ja! Boris ist ja Schön-Wetter-Fahrer


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiße MTB-Schuhe? Ach ja! Boris ist ja Schön-Wetter-Fahrer


Das sind die neuen Spezialized Carbon...edel, edel......Übrigens grübeln wir, ob wir am Samstag gegen 14:30 Richtung Aachener Wald starten...

Edit: Übrigens waren die Schuhe am Ende nicht mehr ganz so weiß...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens grübeln wir, ob wir am Samstag gegen 14:30 Richtung Aachener Wald starten...


Ohne mich. Wird mir zu knapp! Wir grillen morgen abend ab 18Uhr. Wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne mich. Wird mir zu knapp! Wir grillen morgen abend ab 18Uhr. Wenn es nicht regnet


Bin deshalb davon ausgegangen, dass es genau das war, worauf Du gewartet hast...


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2005)

Ist aber ein unterschied, wenn ich zwei-drei Stündchen mit den OBs fahre oder wenn ich zum Aachener Wald mit PKW anreise! 
Macht nix! Bei dem Wetter gehe ich wohl 1:30h Laufen!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2005)

Endlich wieder trocken !! Zur Diskussion stand heute kurz vor der Abfahrt der Aachener Stadtwald und das Rurtal. Damit sich der erste Einsatz des neuen Garmin Etrex Legend auch lohnt, entschieden wir uns für Variante zwei.


 

 

 

 
Bis auf ein paar kleine Ausfälle aufgrund harter Schläge bei einigen Downhills (lag an der nicht richtig fest sitzenden Batterieabdeckung), funktionierte alles bestens...weiter/Bilder...hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich wieder trocken !! Zur Diskussion stand heute kurz vor der Abfahrt der Aachener Stadtwald und das Rurtal. Damit sich der erste Einsatz des neuen Garmin Etrex Legend auch lohnt, entschieden wir uns für Variante zwei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will auch wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
@Iggy: das wird schon, haste doch bei meinem blinddarm gesehen. 1 monat aussetzen ist schnell wieder aufgeholt    morgen ist um 14:00 start in kelmis, wer fährt alles mit / kommt zugucken???

schönes wochenende
Knax

P.S.: morgen wählen gehen nicht vergessen!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer fährt alles mit / kommt zugucken???...


Misch nix; isch fahren Saarschleife......

Viel Erfolg Morgen !!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

ich war letzten Dienstag mit Boris auf Tour und heute habe ich as erste mal versucht, einen Track per GPS nachzufahren. Sprich, ich bin heute genau das gefahren, was ich am Dienstag aufgezeichnet habe. Hat soweit schon ganz gut geklappt !














Bilder und Berichte hier (direkt nebeneinander)

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Geiles Wetter...


----------



## talybont (28. Mai 2005)

Habe mich heute bei der Hitze wohl etwas zu weit vorgewagt. Bin von Merkstein nach Bocholtz, Eys und Wittem gefahren. Dann rüber nach Epen und über die belgische Grenze nach Welkenraedt. Nach Eupen ging der Ärger dann los. Die Strasse nach Monschau ist ja das reinste Trümmerfeld  . Bis dahin lief es gut, aber der Mann mit dem Hammer erwartete mich in Breinig. Ein Ernergiegel konnte zwar noch etwas bewirken, aber von Merzbrück bis nach Merkstein habe ich gut 40 Minuten gebraucht  . Nichts ging mehr. 5,5 Liter auf der Runde waren wohl doch zu wenig bei den Temperaturen. Man lernt halt nie aus. Das nächste Mal auch mit Camelbak auf der Strasse.

cu,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Strasse nach Monschau ist ja das reinste Trümmerfeld  ...


Das kann nur die hier sein...





Grüsse
Ralph
*derseitdonnerstagnachmittagfastnuraufdemklohockt*...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2005)

VDH von Gestern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=9

Gute Besserung Ralph!


----------



## talybont (29. Mai 2005)

jep Ralph, das wars. Also mir sind Schlaglöcher lieber als diese elenden Betonplatten. Die rauben einem den letzten Nerv. Aber immer noch besser als Paves à la Roubaix oder Flanderrundfahrt. 

Gute Besserung wünscht,

Armin


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

Obwohl ca. 15km zwischen unseren Haustüren liegen, sind wir trotzdem beide vor dieser gestartet; Max hat jetzt also ca. 30km mehr in den Beinen, was er glaube ich auch merkt...

War's zu früh oder lag's am Wetter ? Nur ein Mitfahrer fand heute         den Weg nach Roetgen, um mit mir den ange- kündigten Rurtal-Cross zu         fahren; der gute         Max aus Breinig. Um 11:00 Uhr ging's wie vereinbart in Roetgen am         Museumsbahnhof los. Max war von Breinig aus per Bike angereist; er hatte         also bereits 15km in den Beinen. Die Route entspricht exakt der, die ich         am 19.05.         mit Boris gefahren bin; es mussten also reichlich Höhenmeter         überwunden werden (Profil im Fotoalbum).


 

 

 


Weiterlesen und mehr Bilder ? Hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich denke mal, dass die bilder für sich sprechen    die tour ist eines der high-lights in unserer region, danke noch mal für die einweisung in die doch technisch schweren passagen. bin im moment ziemlich platt, will aber morgen mit der anderen truppe starten: man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts   
aber jetzt erst mal  
bis dann
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

vorab erstmal noch recht herzlichen Danke an XCRacer, der einige von uns per Mail über die GPS-Tracks der VTT's in Ostbelgien informiert hat.
Ich habe heute als ersten Test die Eupener VTT unter die Stollen genommen und bin natürlich vor der Haustüre gestartet.







Bis auf ein kleines Problem bei der Überquerung der Gileppe kurz vor Goe hat alles besten geklappt. Ich denke, ich habe keinen Trail verpaßt.










Nochmal zu dem Problem vor Goe: Die Überquerung der Gileppe ist dort gesperrt und da geht wirklich nicht's (Bin ca. 100m durch Brennnessel gekraxelt.... Fahrt einfach ein Stück weiter (links) bis zum Ortseingang Goe und dann sofort rechts. Der Weg zurück auf den Track führt dann über eine Kuhwiese mit 2 Absperrungen, wo man aber problemlos durchkommt.
Fazit: Ich bin die Eupener VTT in den Jahren 2002 & 2003 gefahren und finde diese Runde nicht ganz so gelungen, aber ok. Vielleicht sind ja auch die Ansprüche gestiegen.
Alle Bilder hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2005)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage hatte ich heute mal kein Bock auf Matsch ! Drum packte ich nochmal mein Rennrad aus und machte mich auf den Weg Richtung Nideggen. Geplant war eine schöne lockere Tour in Richtung Nideggen, Schwamenauel. Letzendlich kam dann doch noch etwas mehr als eine "lockere" Runde bei rum. 

Ich verliess meinen Heimatort Kommern erstmal in Richtung Schwerfen, Sinzenich. Hier gings sehr flach zu, sollte ja schliesslich ne lockere Runde werden.In Sinzenich bog ich Richtung Merzenich ab um nachher in Langendorf auf die B265 aufzufahren.









Vorbei an Wollersheim gings dann rechts ab nach Berg. Hier fings dann langsam an interessant zu werden, denn es ging endlich mal bergan. Hinter Nideggen gings erstmal schön in Serpentinchen runter nach Abenden. Von hier aus folgt mal der Ruhrtalbahn immer schön durch das Ruhrtal bis Heimbach. Hier war Mordsmäßig was gebacken, war ja auch Sonntag ! Das scheint wohl zum Ballermann für Rentner zu mutieren.









 Von Heimbach aus nahm ich dann die nächste Beretappe in angriff. Ich schraubte mich zum Kloster Maria Wald hoch und entfleuchte dann über Wolfgarten wieder nach Gemünd hoch. Von hier gings über Kall, Scheven, Kalenberg und Strempt schlieslich wieder in Richtung Heimt.









 Letztendlich warens dann knapp 60km und laut TOP 50 sogar 2000 hm, was ich aber noch nich so ganz glauben will. Fotos sind heut etwas "schmierig" weil meine bessere hälfte meine Digicam mit hatte und ich nur meine Kamera am Handy dabei hatte. So, un jetz hau ich mir ersma en schönes Steak in de Pann, dat han ich mer verdeent !


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage hatte ich heute mal kein Bock auf Matsch ! Drum packte ich nochmal mein Rennrad aus und machte mich auf den Weg Richtung Nideggen....


Ganz schön mutig, an einem Sonntag mit dem RR in die Eifel zu fahren. Mir waren heute zu viele Sonntagsfahrer und Motorräder mit gelben Kennzeichen und 45°-Schräglage unterwegs


----------



## talybont (12. Juni 2005)

War dieses WE mal wieder bei meinen Eltern, mein Genius inklusive. Habe es dann mal unter gewohnten Bedingungen im 7GB testen können und muss nun sagen: genial! Einziges Manko: der Hinterbau schafft die 2,25 Zoll Reifen nicht  . Schleifen im Wiegetritt  . Aber sonst ein Gedicht, auch mit den serienmäßigen Manx von Scott.
Zur Tour:
69 km, 1500 hm in 03:40, dabei auf Drachenfels, Löwenburg und Ölberg. An Trails den Honnefer Grenzgraben, den Breibergtrail und den Bittweg. Den Eselsweg auf den Drachenfels (1,7 km , 240 hm, 30% max. Steigung) gut 30 s schneller als letzten Juni. Scheinbar ist Regeneration doch besser als Training  , oder das Genius ist einfach nur schneller als mein altes Storck oder Stevens.

cu,
Armin


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2005)

hi armin!

na, mal wieder in altem terrain unterwegs  
wie waren denn die breiberge, wieder viele astsperren?
den grenzgraben hat handlampe letztens mal etwas freigesägt, dort war man an 4 stellen zum absteigen gezwungen, allerdings wars windbruch und nicht absichtlich hingelegt wie auf dem breibergtrail üblich.

tja, ist doch klar, daß dich dein neues bike beflügelt und du gleich ne halbe min. schneller auf den drachenfells ballerst  

gruß volker


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön mutig, an einem Sonntag mit dem RR in die Eifel zu fahren. Mir waren heute zu viele Sonntagsfahrer und Motorräder mit gelben Kennzeichen und 45°-Schräglage unterwegs



..... ist mir nachher auch aufgefallen als es schon zu spät war ! hat ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht ! aber der schlimmste von allen war ja mit rennradfahren beschäftigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> hi armin!
> 
> na, mal wieder in altem terrain unterwegs
> wie waren denn die breiberge, wieder viele astsperren?


bin nur den oberen Teil gefahren (bis zum ersten Querweg richtung Annatal). Und der war besten zu Fahren. Nix im Weg.

Der Grenzgraben war im unteren Teil vor Breite Heide durch ein paar Bäume verblockt. Musste man drüber und drunter her.

Ich will doch nicht hoffen, dass dies alles nur am neuen Hobel liegt.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute mit Boris in Roetgen zu einem kleinen Feierabendründchen gestartet; wir mußten ja noch die Beine locker fahren nach den Qualen am Sonntag in Malmedy...
Die Route: Über Lammersdorf ins Kalltal, dann hinauf nach Schmidt und an der Aussicht über die feine Abfahrt runter zum Rursee und zur Staumauer nach Schwammenauel. Auf der anderen Seite hinauf in Richtung Paulushof, denn bei dem Wetter wollten wir den Honigberg nicht auslassen !
Übrigens: Die Northshore in Schmidt gibt es nicht mehr... (Bild 1)


 

 


Weil's noch so früh war bzw. so lange hell ist..., haben wir uns Rurberg zu einer kleinen Verlängerung über Einruhr, Dedenborn, Hammer nach Monschau entschieden, um dann über den Steling im Hohen Venn zurück nach Roetgen zu rollen.





Zum kompletten Album geht's hier...achja, es gab einen Plattfuß trotz Tubeless...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2005)

Hallöle ! Heute bin ich von meiner Haustüre mal losgezogen um einige in der Umgebung liegenden Wandedrwege zu erkunden. Da wären zum einen der Krönungsweg, der Römerweg, der Josef - Schrammweg und der europäische Fernwanderweg. Alles sollte natürlich nur Stückweise befahren werden und somit ein Rundkurs gebildet werden. 






Los gings von meiner Heimat Kommern aus am dortigen Freilichtmuseum vorbei in den Eickser Busch. Hier wollte ich eigentlich in der nähe der Burg Eicks auf den Krönungsweg einsteigen, dieser war jedoch vollkommen zugewuchert. Also nahm ich ein Stückchen lang eine ausweichroute allerdings über Asphalt.






Über die Ortschaft Glehn gings dann wieder auf den Römerweg in Richtung Bleibuir.  Hier gings immer weiter auf dem Krönungsweg (10) in den Schleidener Forst. Ab Bleibuir gings stetig Bergan bis zur Kohlweghütte. Hier gings per Schussfahrt runter nach Gemünd.






Von Gemünd aus folgte ich dann dem Josef-Schrammweg (4), steil Berg an in den Olefer Kirchen Wald. Hier hatte man eine sehr gute Sicht auf Gemünd und in das Oleftal. Als ich so dem Josef Schramm-Weg folgte fiel mir auf das der auch "Wanderweg der deutschen EInheit" hiess. Wär also auch ne gute Strecke für den 3. Oktober   






Nach der Endlosen plackerei über breite Forstwege gings einen langen Downhill nach Kall hinab. Hier fing gleich die nächste quälerei an. Nach einem kleinen Stück auf dem Ahr-Venn-Wanderweg (11) kam ich hinter dem Örtchen Keldenich auf den europäischen Fernwanderweg (E8). 

Von hier aus wurde sich durch den Weyerer Wald in Richtung Kakushöhle durchgekämpft. Ich ließ die Sehenwürdigkeit jedoch aus und bog vorher in Urfey links in Richtung Eulenberg ab. Den musste man dan in kleinem Bogen umfahren und schwups war der Römerkanalwanderweg erreicht.

Auf bekannten wegen gings dann vorbei an dem Stück Äquaduktbrücke in Vussem. in Vussem verliess ich dann auch die Wanderwege und kämfte mich über Mechernich und den Greißberg nach Hause durch, da es schon Nachmittag geworden war und die Omi schon bereits zwei mal angerufen hatte. Die wartete nämlich mit lecker "Erdbeertat" un Sahne auf mich !

Faszit: Landschaftlich recht ansprechende Tour. Konditionsmässig sollte das ganze für einigermaßen trainierte Fahrer kein Problem darstellen. Fahrtechnisch gibts nur so ein zwei kiniffelige Stellen zu bewältigen.

Am Schluss warens dann gute 45 km und laut TOP 50 auch um die 1400 hm. Stimmen die Angaben eigentlich ? Hat das mal wer verglichen ?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juli 2005)

Moin zusammen,

hab noch 2 Feierabendründchen "vor der Haustür" nachzureichen. Besonders beeindrucken finde ich die Bilder vom 23.6., die ich von Boris auf dem Trail von Menzerath nach Monschau und auf dem Monschaupfädchen gemacht habe. Es gibt halt kaum etwas, was der Kerl nicht fährt... 
Zu den Berichten/Bildern:
23.06.05 Belgenbachtal/Monschau/Getzbachtal (oben links)
05.07.05 Explorertour Rursee (oben links); wir haben übrigens zwischen Simonskall und Schmidt einen wunderschönen und langen Trail gefunden. Der wird nach meinem Urlaub sofort in eine der nächsten Touren eingeplant !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (17. Juli 2005)

Moin,

habe mich gestern einmal in die Brunssumer Heide verirrt und bin so ein paar komischen Zeichen hinterher gefahren. Sah aus wie Blindenschrift, aber für Blinde war das nix. Feinste Singletrails und Wege, unterbrochen von nur wenig Asphalt und Waldwegen. Einfach nur: hammergenial! Kann man gemütlich Cruisen oder richtig glattbügel. Da ich mit meinem Storck unterwegs war, war Punkt zwei der interessantere!  Aber das Fully wäre bei den Wurzeln sicher die bessere Wahl. Und die schnellere!

CU,
Armin


----------



## Redking (17. Juli 2005)

Vor-der-Haustür-Losfahrer ist heute nach Siegburg über Kaldauen durch den Steinbruch, an der Wahnbachtalsperre entlang dann nach Lohmar über den HoChiMing und dann wieder zurück so mal eben 49 Kilometer geradelt!

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2005)

Da will ich mal diesen Fred ausgraben 

Hatte heute frei und bin VDH losgefahren um einen alten schon fast vergessenen Trail bei Kreuzau-Bergheim aufzusuchen. Es handelt sich um einen schmalen Pfad, namens "Pfarrer Stoffels Weg", der für Biker nicht ganz ungefährlich ist. Er ist oft nicht mal Lenkerbreit!

Der Weg ist übrigens wegen Vogelschutzgebiet in den Frühjahr/Sommermonaten gesperrt. Seit 1.8. ist der Weg frei!

Habe noch ein paar andere Trails zwischen Kleinhau und Gey aufgesucht, u.a. in einem verwunschenen Wäldchen bei Langenbroich. Werde die Trails bei Gelegenheit mal bei einer Tour kombinieren.

Daten: 59km / 742Hm

Fotos:


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Oktober 2005)

Sooooo,

der Herbst ist da und so werde auch ich wieder VDH aktiv   
Gestern Spätnachmittag bin ich dann auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu meinem Haldencross gestartet.

Von den tollen Farbspielen des Waldes 







und dem tollen Sonnenuntergang







vergaß ich glatt rechtzeitig den Heimweg anzutreteten    So wurde es ruck zuck dunkel und ich mußte ohne jegliche Beleuchtung im stockdunklen die ca. 1,5 Std. über Wald - und Wiesenwege nach Hause kurbeln. Irgendwie war es ein Erlebnis. Nur gut das ich mich dort so gut auskenne. Immerhin standen so am Ende 78KM mit 460HM auf dem Tacho.


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2005)

Argh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich will auch wieder fahren! So langsam werde ich noch


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Argh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat hast Du denn schon wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat hast Du denn schon wieder ?


Anscheinend keine Haustüre!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend keine Haustüre!


Hast Du noch nicht genug "Spass-Fred's" oder sind die anderen alle pennen ?


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du noch nicht genug "Spass-Fred's" oder sind die anderen alle pennen ?



Nö wir sind noch Online : Ich lache mich über das Forum kaputt und Lars ist den Bikemarkt am checken.


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nö wir sind noch Online : Ich lache mich über das Forum kaputt und Lars ist den Bikemarkt am checken.


Dachte ich mir...


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2005)

Rad liegt im Keller schon seit Wochen und wartet auf seine neue Gabel, und ich bin jeden Tag im Haus malochen. So langsam habe ich auch keine Lust mehr!


----------



## Knax (13. Oktober 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Rad liegt im Keller schon seit Wochen und wartet auf seine neue Gabel, und ich bin jeden Tag im Haus malochen. So langsam habe ich auch keine Lust mehr!


...das angebot, dir meine neue super leichte kinesis starrgabel auszuleihen, steht immer noch! damit kriegste deinen gaul locker unter die 9kg grenze   
das wäre ja wie weihnachten   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2005)

@IGGY: Hab noch eine Bomber im Keller; kannst Du gerne geliehen haben. Müsste man mal den Schaft messen. Beim Haus kann ich dir nicht helfen; da musst Du alleine durch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (14. Oktober 2005)

Danke! Aber selbst wenn ich jetzt eine Gabel hätte würde ich nicht zum fahren kommen. 
So. Auf gehts! Küche rüber fahren


----------



## GeJott (16. Oktober 2005)

Gestern trafen sich vor der Haustüre von Dix Bum, Kalle, Gerd und natürlich auch Dix um von dort aus bei herrlichsten Indian-Summer-Conditions einige km Waldboden unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Kalle gab an heute nicht richtig fit zusein, was für den Rest der Truppe bedeutete, dass er nicht all zu weit voraus fuhr.    Positiv für ihn war die Tatsache, dass er nach langen Anstiegen nicht allzulange auf die restlichen Mitfahrer warten muss.  

Los gings von der Fleuth über Süssendell parallel zur Strasse in zum Parkplatz Pflanzgarten. Von dort aus über Gottfriedskreuz zum weißen Stein und weiter über einen Singletrail   zur WBTS-Staumauer. Anschließend hinauf zum Rennweg und über den Thönbachweg nach Großhau.













Von hier ein Stück parallel zum Waldrand auf den Highspeedtrail ruter zur Grillhütte nach Gey. Von Gey aus ging es weiter durch die Gronauer Hecke hoch auf die Straße zwischen Kleinhau und Schafberg. Dieser folgte man wenige Meter in Richtung Kleinhau bevor es links ab wieder in den Wald ging. Hier folgte man nun einem von den Waldbibern restaurierten Weg bevor man über einen rasanten abschüssigen Trail durch den Herbstwald nach Bogenhein flog.   Dort wieder gelandet, sollte eigentlich noch der von Rene´ oben erwähnte Pfarrer Stoffels Weg  mit in die Runde eingebaut werden, was jedoch aus Zeitmangel und unzureichender Ortskenntnis des Guides schnell wieder verworfen wurde.   Stattdessen wählte man die sichere Variante über Obermaubach nach Zerkall, weiter ins Kalltal bis Zweifallshammer. 








Dort folgte man dem Wanderweg 5a bis nach Hürtgen. Von Hürtgen fuhr man nach Großhau über den Rennweg, WBTS-Mauer, Gottfrieds Kreuz, zurück zu Dix´s Haustüre in Mausbach. Dort wurden dann die wichtigen Mineralien wieder nachgetankt.   
Insgesamt ca. 60km mit 850 HM

Alle Bilder gibt´s hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

*29.10.2005         Indian Summer Kurztrip

*Nach einer Pause von 14 Tagen, (war mal dringend nötig ;-) zog es mich heute wieder auf die Trails um Roetgen. In Vorbereitung auf die Halloween-Tour am         Montag wollte ich vor allem schauen, ob Schleebach- und Hasselbachgraben         "Nightride" geeignet sind. 


 

 

 
Von Zweifall aus fuhr ich dann durch das Vichtbachtal über Mulartshütte und Rott zurück nach Roetgen. In Rott legte ich noch einen kurzen Stopp am Gasthof         Hütten ein, wo wir am Montag evtl. auch kurz einkeh- ren werden.         Ein paar herbstliche Bilder von heute findet ihr hier...
Biker/innen, die mit solchen Plattform-Pedalen unterwegs sind, tragen i.d.R. Turnschuhe. Wünsche eine gute Weitrefahrt gehabt zu haben...


 
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2005)

Super, einhändig mit 50km/h beim Downhill Fotos schießen, das ist echter Einsatz!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Super, einhändig mit 50km/h beim Downhill Fotos schießen, das ist echter Einsatz!


...Ich sag's mal so: Der Untergrund lies es zu...


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

*13.11.2005 Das Wetter grau aber jetzt trocken* 

Heut bin ich um 14:30 Uhr vor der Haustüre losgeradelt!

Erst die Agger runter, dann die Sieg und am Rhein dann runter bis nach 
Königswinter!  

Wie immer musste ich dann an dem Bahnübergang warten!  
Von dort dann erst mal den *Drachenfels * hoch!
Dann Richtung Milchhäuschen weiter zur Magaretenhöhe!
Auf diesem Weg hat mich dann ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 angefallen!   

An der Magaretenhöhe über die Straße und am Ölberg vorbei bis zum Petersberg!
Kurz die Aussicht auf den Nebel an den Rheinterrassen genießen und dann mit Karacho ins Tal wieder nach Königswinter!

Den Rhein wieder hoch geradelt, die Sieg, bei Mondschein entlang bis nach Siegburg und von dort zurück bis zur Agger und dann nach Hause!

Es waren schöne 4:07 und nette 70 Kilometer!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. November 2005)

15:20 Uhr, die Arbeit war gemacht, der Himmel blau, die Temp. o.k. und die Sigma-Akkus voll geladen.
Also ab nach Hause, umziehen und rauf aufs Bike. Endlich mal wieder ne längere Tour machen, der Wetterbericht sagte auch nur gutes voraus. 
Hmmmm, Regenjacke brauch ich nicht, Überschuhe und Schutzbleche auch nicht. Ist ja alles trocken draußen. Und so bin ich dann gegen 16:30 Uhr los meinen Haldencross Richtung Glessener Höhen zu absolvieren. Alles war perfekt. Aber dann. Gegen 19:00 Uhr   genau auf der Verbindung Kasterer zur Frimmersdorfer Höhe, also da wo kein Baum oder irgendetwas steht, zog ein Wintergewitter rein. Schnee das man keine 5 M weit sehen konnte und Hagel der einem das Gesicht zermarterte. Wirklich unglaublich. 
Und ich keine Regenjacke oder so, keine Überschuhe und keine Schutzbleche   
Dazu kam noch, das die Feldwege durch die ganzen Salatingenieure völlig verdreckt sind. So bin ich dann irgendwann völlig verdreckt, naß bis auf die Haut und durch die nasse Kälte völlig ausgemergelt wieder zu Hause angekommen. Habe fast 45 Min. in der Wanne gelegen um überhaupt einigermaßen wieder auf Normaltemp. zu kommen.

Fazit der Strapazen: 16  Punkte im Winterpokal für unser WBTS All Stars Team


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2005)

Schnee? Echt? Das waren aber hart erkämpfte Punkte 

Wer ist denn die nette Damen oben links auf deiner Homepage?
Noch zu haben? 


...Ach ja: Alles Gute zum 30 Geburtstag! ... Ich trinke Pils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer ist denn die nette Damen oben links auf deiner Homepage?
> Noch zu haben? ...


Und das Bild darunter wäre wieder ein Fall für Dich; "Bild: www.ralph-patzel.de"...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir !! Willkommen im Club der Uhu's...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

Nette traillastige Tour mit Boris auf den Trails um Eupen und Ternell u.a. an der Hill...


----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

Heute morgen 8:00 Uhr ging es los!  

Erst schnell noch über den Haustrail und dann weiter die Agger hoch!
Durch Overath und Engelskirchen gestoppt wurde erst in Gummidorf vor Radsport Nagel!
 Um 10:00 Uhr fing es an zu nieseln und dann auch an richtig zu regnen!  
Der Regen ließ kurz vor 11:00 Uhr nach und es nieselte noch etwas!

Um elf waren dann Michael @Delgado und Stefan am Treffpunkt!   

Den anderen Michael @mike_tgif  holten wir an einem Parkplatz ab!
Dir Tour ging los. Die Berge hoch und wieder runter! Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo wir lang radelten die Ortsnamen hab ich mir auch nicht gemerkt!
Ich glaube in Osberghausen kamen wir raus und fuhren noch den Berg hoch dort verabschiedeten sich Stefan und Michael .
Michael @Delgado führte mich noch zu einem Steinbruch der nach dem Regen sehr rutschig war!
In Wiehlmünden kamen wir dann wieder auf die Straße und fuhren die Wiehl rauf durch Bielstein, Wiehl, Oberwiehl nach Denklingen. 
Dort trennten wir uns ich fuhr über Waldbröl, Ruppichteroth das Bröltal runter bis nach Hennef. 
In Bröl legte ich einen kurzen Tankstop ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und aktivierte die Beleuchtung!
Dann fuhr ich an der Sieg entlang bis nach Siegburg.
Einige Meter vor zu Hause auf der B8 hätte ein Auto mich platt gefahren,   wenn ich nicht eine Vollbremsung hingelegt hätte. Übersieht mich der Trottel trotz Beleuchtung!

So das war ein langer Tag im Sattel. 

Dafür gibt es reichlich Punkte!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2005)

20.11.2005 - Tour de Omerbach


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2005)

Erst wollte ich ja nicht, aber als gegen Mittag die Sonne rauskam konnte ich nicht anders    So bin ich los, um über die Allrather- Frimmersdorfer Höhe zu den Glessener Höhen zu kurbeln. Dort einmal komplett rum und rüber und die Trails mitgenommen. Zurück dann über Kaster und an der Erft entlang kam ein schönes Ründchen zusammen. Super Wetter, nur der starke, kalte Wind störte etwas. Aber diesmal hatte ich mein Tune Federkleid mit    Dafür die Kamera vergessen   

VG


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wollte ich ja nicht, aber als gegen Mittag die Sonne rauskam konnte ich nicht anders    So bin ich los, um über die Allrather- Frimmersdorfer Höhe zu den Glessener Höhen zu kurbeln. Dort einmal komplett rum und rüber und die Trails mitgenommen. Zurück dann über Kaster und an der Erft entlang kam ein schönes Ründchen zusammen. Super Wetter, nur der starke, kalte Wind störte etwas. Aber diesmal hatte ich mein Tune Federkleid mit    Dafür die Kamera vergessen
> 
> VG



Merkwürdig, genauso ging es mir gestern auch als ich mich auf meinen Crosser geschwungen habe und die Strecke war identisch, nur ich stoße dann immer von Südosten vor, nicht das wir da mal zusammenstoßen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> die Strecke war identisch, nur ich stoße dann immer von Südosten vor, nicht das wir da mal zusammenstoßen.


Jooo, am besten trifft man sich dann in der ausgewaschenen Kurve am Kaiserstieg    Da bin ich schonmal über einen drüber gefahren, der da im Graben lag   Ansonsten ist die Runde ja ganz nett. Gibt bei mir VDH nichts besseres. 

VG


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> .. Gibt bei mir VDH nichts besseres...


...du armer...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2005)

Hi,
ich fahre auch immer bei mir zuhause los...wie sollte ich auch anders, so mit 16 ohne Auto. Macht aber nix.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. November 2005)

Die Arbeit war gemacht und der Himmel überraschend plötzlich blau,

also ging es los zur neu erbauten Kapelle auf der Königshovener Höhe, die vor zig Jahren den Braunkohlebaggern weichen mußte. Das was sich unterwegs zeigte gab mir Recht besser zu biken als zu arbeiten   







So ging es weiter über meine geliebte Halden. Kurz vor der Abzweigung zur Kapelle geht es leicht bergab. Die Sigma Mirage X eingeschaltet und richtig Gas gegeben. Als ich um die Kurve kam ist mir fast das Herz stehen geblieben. 6 Leuchtende Augen schauten mich panisch an. Es waren 3 Rehe. 2 sind vor Schreck links ins Gebüsch und eines rechts rein. Als ich dann langsam weiter fuhr fiel dem einen Vieh wohl plötzlich ein, hey meine Kumpels sind ja da drüben und so sprang es kurz vor mir ( so ca. geschätzte 10 M ) über den Weg auf die andere Seite   . Puh ha, das hat mir aber einen gewaltigen Schrecken eingejagt.
Aber trotz allem bin ich unverletzt an der Kapelle angekommen.






Weiter bin ich entlang des Abbaugebietes auf befestigten Straßen gerollt. 
Auch die stählernen Kolosse zeigen sich mittlerweile wieder weihnachtlich.







Demnächst fahre ich mal runter ins Loch und mach eine Nahaufnahme   

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst fahre ich mal runter ins Loch und mach eine Nahaufnahme


Hat deine Kamera keinen Blitz?


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat deine Kamera keinen Blitz?


Nur 'nen ganz schwachen. Der Großteil der Energie geht für's "Miauen" drauf...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat deine Kamera keinen Blitz?



Mein Energieversorgungsanhänger für die 5KW Scheinwerfer war defekt   
Ähmmm, der Bagger stand ca. 500 M weit weg unten im Loch. Da ist mit Blitz irgendwie nichts


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Dezember 2005)

Tach auch,

nach der vollstressigen Arbeitswoche konnte mich keiner am WE davon abhalten sich bei Regen, Sturm und Hagel auf das Bike zu setzen.
Samstag bin ich "mein" Haldencross gefahren und gestern mal was ganz neues.
Ich wollte meine Kumpels besuchen die am Rhein versuchten den zweiten Advent schmackhaft zu gestalten   
Bei herrlichem Wetter ging es schon um 08:30 Uhr los   







Erst über die Allrather Höhe um dann über den alten Bahndamm runter zur Erft zu fahren. An dieser immer entlang bis sie schließlich in den Rhein mündete.
Im Hintergrund sieht man den Düsseldorfer Fernsehturm.








Nach einigem suchen und spektakulären Rheintrails die mir alles abverlangten  








habe ich meine Kumpels endlich gefunden. Die haben echt dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt wie ich da plötzlich mit meinem Bike auftauchte   








Nach einem netten Plausch, einen kräftigen Schluck aus dem Flachmann bin ich dann auf der anderen Rheinseite wieder gen Heimat gefahren.
Gefangen hatten sie bis dahin übrigens noch nichts.
Insgesamt natürlich keine spektakuläre, aber doch landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour. Und durch den teils extremen Wind, öfters mal peitschenden Regen, die sehr matschigen Wald- und Wiesenwege habe ich für die knapp 100KM und 350 HM trotzdem über 5 Stunden gebraucht.

Die anderen Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

*04.12.2005 >* Rurseeumrundung
*11.12.2005 >* Roetgen-Kalltal-Roetgen (links daneben)

Edit: Falscher Thread...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Kurzbericht von meinen VDH-Weihnachtstouren. Startpunkt diesmal mein Zweitwohnsitz am Kronenburger See in der Schneifel. 
Am ersten Tag bin ich hoch nach Kronenburg, über Berk-Ditscheid runter ins Susenbachtal, durch den Udenbrether Wald zum weißen Stein und durch das Kylltal wieder zurück. Technisch leicht, landschaftlich schön und viele HM.

Am zweiten Tag, leichter Schneefall setzte ein, bin ich hoch zur Lavasteingrube






weiter über den Arenberg zum Steinert. Dort habe ich dann ein super Trail runter zum See gefunden. Noch einmal um den See und so hatte auch diese Tour ein schönes Ende.

Am dritten Tag wollte ich auf dem Kylltalradweg viele KM kurbeln. So bin ich Richtung Losheimergraben gestartet und habe jungfräuliche Spuren in den tiefen Schnee gezogen. Das war schon toll. Keinen Menschen habe ich unterwegs gesehen.







Trotz der extremen Anstrengung bei ca. 12% Steigung und dem Megarollwiederstand hat es sich gelohnt. Obwohl man bergab teilweise auch treten mußte.







Ich bin dann nach ca. 25 KM vom Kylltalradweg abgebogen und über Mertensrott zurück nach Hause. Ich war richtig platt, aber es hat sich gelohnt.







So hatte ich nach den 3 Tagen 143 KM mit 1960 HM auf dem Tacho. Nach meiner längeren Bikepause war das schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit.

Alle Bilder hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10117 

So, allen zusammen guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB Maddin (29. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich mich da mal einklinken darf:

Bin leider noch nicht mal alt genug um Auto zu fahren, bleibt mir also nichts außer vor-der-Haustür-loszufahren.. 
Kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein paar geile Trails in der Nähe von Nettetal
(für die dies nicht kennen: is bei Viersen, Viersen is bei Mönchengladbach)
Wär euch echt dankber, bin hier nämlich fast am versauern,weil ich hier im totalen Feldweg-Flachland lebe


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Dezember 2005)

@ Spitfire4: Tolle Bilder, zwischenzeitlich dürfte noch erheblich mehr Schnee liegen. Gibt es GPS-fähige Daten zu den Touren bei Kronenburg...? Auf Deiner HP finde ich (noch) nix.  

@ MTB Maddin: Nettetal bzw. Lobberich kenne ich zwar nur oberflächlich, aber auch auf Feld- und Wiesenwegen kann man MTB-Spaß haben. Vorschlag: Du erwirbst eine örtliche Wanderkarte und fährst einmal ein paar gekennzeichnete Wanderwege ab. Vielleicht, mit etwas Glück, findest Du so manches MTB-Highlight!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Spitfire4: Tolle Bilder. Gibt es GPS-fähige Daten zu den Touren bei Kronenburg...? Auf Deiner HP finde ich (noch) nix.



Ich weiß. Habe derzeit keine Lust und auch keine Zeit viel an der HP zu machen.
Eine schöne GPS-Tour zum weißen Stein, Kylltal, Lavasteingrube und den Abschlußtrail zum See runter kann ich Dir nächste Woche schicken. Fahre nachher wieder hoch zum K-See  Allerdings ohne Bike.

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine schöne GPS-Tour zum weißen Stein, Kylltal, Lavasteingrube und den Abschlußtrail zum See runter kann ich Dir nächste Woche schicken.



Gerne.... danke!


----------



## reigi (29. Dezember 2005)

MTB Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich da mal einklinken darf:
> 
> Bin leider noch nicht mal alt genug um Auto zu fahren, bleibt mir also nichts außer vor-der-Haustür-loszufahren..
> Kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein paar geile Trails in der Nähe von Nettetal
> ...



Hallo MTB-Maddin,

auch vdH gibt es in deiner Gegend nette Trails. Musst halt nur ein paar Kilometer Anfahrt mit dem Bike in Kauf nehmen. Wenn Nettetal = Lobberich ist, hast du nach Osten die Süchtelner Höhen und Richtung Westen die Trails rund um den "Weißen Stein" bei Reuver. Beide sind weit davon weg, "Feldweg-Flachland" zu sein. Kauf dir mal die Radwanderkarte des Kreises Viersen. Da sind zwar nicht die Trails eingezeichnet, aber du wirst sehen wie du dahin kommst .
Bei weiteren Fragen PM an mich.

Reinhard


----------



## XCRacer (29. Dezember 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein Kurzbericht von meinen VDH-Weihnachtstouren.


Schöne Bilder in einer tollen Region 
Erkunde mal fein die Gegend aus, im nächsten Sommer siehst du mich bestimmt mal morgens bei dir vorm Wohnwagen stehen


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder in einer tollen Region
> Erkunde mal fein die Gegend aus, im nächsten Sommer siehst du mich bestimmt mal morgens bei dir vorm Wohnwagen stehen


dito


----------



## MTB Maddin (30. Dezember 2005)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MTB-Maddin,
> 
> auch vdH gibt es in deiner Gegend nette Trails. Musst halt nur ein paar Kilometer Anfahrt mit dem Bike in Kauf nehmen. Wenn Nettetal = Lobberich ist, hast du nach Osten die Süchtelner Höhen und Richtung Westen die Trails rund um den "Weißen Stein" bei Reuver. Beide sind weit davon weg, "Feldweg-Flachland" zu sein. Kauf dir mal die Radwanderkarte des Kreises Viersen. Da sind zwar nicht die Trails eingezeichnet, aber du wirst sehen wie du dahin kommst .
> Bei weiteren Fragen PM an mich.
> ...



Jo, Lobberrich gehört zu Netetal!  
Das mit dem weißen Stein is ne super Idee !  
Hatte ganz vergessen, dass man da ja auch fahren kann!
War früher oft da und kann mich noch erinnern wie's war.
Danke erstmal!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2006)

Ich bin es wieder,

habe am WE mal meinen neuen Cyclocrosser getestet ( viele Grüße an OAS - Zweigefahr  ) und eine interessante Tour gemacht. Früh ging es los Richtung Allrather Höhe. Fast dort oben angekommen habe ich dann auch den "Industrieschnee" zu sehen bekommen.






Weiter ging es dann Richtung Kohleabbau Garzweiler-II. Mit der Zeit wurde mir das alles aber zu langweilig und so beschloß ich mal was ganz verrücktes zu machen und bog am Autobahnkreuz Holz ab auf die A46 Richtung Aachen  Das war schon klasse.






So ging es zügig weiter immer geradeaus  






Am Autobahnkreuz Wanlo bin ich wieder abgebogen um gen Heimat zu fahren. Doch die Rückfahrt wurde jäh gestoppt. Baumängel an einer Brücke zwangen mich zur Umkehr  







Ich bin dann noch weiter durch das Geisterdorf Otzenrath, habe dort einige Schnappschüsse der Restgebäude gemacht und bin nach fast 5 Std. / ~ 100KM  bei miesem Wetter, aber einer Tour mit hohem Spaßfaktor und mit Sicherheit auch Seltenheitswert bzgl. der Streckenführung, ziehmlich müde Hause angekommen. 

Einige interesssante Bilder mehr gibt es http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10683/page/1


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin es wieder,
> 
> habe am WE mal meinen neuen Cyclocrosser getestet ( viele Grüße an OAS - Zweigefahr  )
> 
> Einige interesssante Bilder mehr gibt es http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10683/page/1


 
Gefährliche Tour. Hättest du hier






die falsche Auffahrt genommen

wärst du da






gelandet.  

Nee, wollte auch ne Runde ums Haus machen, aber grad als ich meinen Crosser rausschieben wollte, fegte der nächste Schneesturm übers Land. Eins zu Null für die Couch.  Das ist das Winterwetter, das kein Mensch gebrauchen kann. 

Dafür waren meine Montierversuche an den neuen Schlauchlosreifen erfolgreich, man muß nur schnell genug seinen Rennkompressor bedienen, schon macht es Plopp. Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Heavy Duty Kompressorhalterung fürs Rad oder einer Kartuschenpumpe. Was empfiehlst du?  Nur die Probefahrt verschiebe ich auf eisige Tage. 

Da meine vordere Crosserbremse höchst nervige Geräusche macht, erwäge ich den Umbau auf Scheibenbremse, von Kinesis gibts die passende Gabel, Avid hat angeblich vernünftige mechanische Scheibenbremsen und eine neue Nabe gibts für wenig Euro. Nicht fahren kann irgendwie auch teuer werden.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Heavy Duty Kompressorhalterung fürs Rad oder einer Kartuschenpumpe. Was empfiehlst du?



Ich kabe eine SKS Airgun. Mit der funzt es super.



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine vordere Crosserbremse höchst nervige Geräusche macht, erwäge ich den Umbau auf Scheibenbremse



Muahh, genau das Problem habe / hatte ich auch. Habe gestern nach der Tour noch Cartridgebremsschuhe anstatt der originalen "Einweg-Dinger" eingebaut und die rot-schwarzen Koolstopbeläge eingesetzt. Jetzt ist Ruhe und die Bremsleistung gegenüber den original Bremsschuhen kann als brachial 
eingestuft werden   Geb mal Info falls Du auf Scheibenbremse umgerüstet hast.

VG

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahh, genau das Problem habe / hatte ich auch. Habe gestern nach der Tour noch Cartridgebremsschuhe anstatt der originalen "Einweg-Dinger" eingebaut und die rot-schwarzen Koolstopbeläge eingesetzt. Jetzt ist Ruhe und die Bremsleistung gegenüber den original Bremsschuhen kann als brachial
> eingestuft werden  Geb mal Info falls Du auf Scheibenbremse umgerüstet hast.
> 
> VG
> ...


 
Habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Ergebnis: Besser Bremsen, besser Quitschen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Ergebnis: Besser Bremsen, besser Quitschen.


Ich habe ja auch das 2006 Modell   Versuch mal die Beläge V-förmig anzuordnen. Also in Fahrtrichtung gesehen vorne näher an der Felge ausrichten als hinten.Wirkt manchmal Wunder.

VG


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> die Beläge V-förmig anzuordnen. Also in Fahrtrichtung gesehen vorne näher an der Felge ausrichten als hinten...


Mein Gott, hören sich an wie im Classic-Forum, diese geheimen technischen Tips. 
Aber wir sind ja auch schon "Classic"....


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja auch das 2006 Modell   Versuch mal die Beläge V-förmig anzuordnen. Also in Fahrtrichtung gesehen vorne näher an der Felge ausrichten als hinten.Wirkt manchmal Wunder.
> 
> VG



Classic, wohl war  , ich habe schon alle alten und neuen schmutzigen Tricks ausprobiert, hat alles nicht geholfen. 

Aber jetzt habe ich mir die Bilder genauer angesehen, hast dir ja wirklich ein Zweigefahr angelacht. Warum dieses? Ist das NOX unter deiner geballten Manneskraft zusammengebrochen. 

Team Zweigefahr

Mikele


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt habe ich mir die Bilder genauer angesehen, hast dir ja wirklich ein Zweigefahr angelacht. Warum dieses? Ist das NOX unter deiner geballten Manneskraft zusammengebrochen.



Neeee  Ich habe es, als die Sonne noch schien und ich eh kaum Crossrad mehr gefahren bin, sehr gewinnbringend verkauft   Tja und vor einigen Tagen hatte ich ein Geschäftstermin in Köln. Auf dem Rückweg seh ich linker Hand plötzlich ein riesen Laden mit B.O.C. Beschriftung. Ich rein, erstmal gestaunt was die alles ab Lager haben, den Crosser gesehen, in Anzug und mit Krawatte   eine Testrunde auf der Indoor-Teststrecke gedreht, direkt an der Kasse angehalten,  Plastikkarte gezückt und weiter zum Auto gefahren  
Und ich muß ehrlicherweise sagen. Das Teil ist richtig gut. Und das zu dem Preis. Schon der Hammer. Nur die Gabel tausch ich wohl aus. Die wiegt ca. 1,5 Kg  

VG

Team Zweigefahr over 40


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> in Anzug und mit Krawatte   eine Testrunde auf der Indoor-Teststrecke gedreht, direkt an der Kasse angehalten,  Plastikkarte gezückt und weiter zum Auto gefahren


Au weia, das war ja mal so RICHTIGES Klischee-Verhalten! Die Junx dort werden sich eins gegrinst haben.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Au weia, das war ja mal so RICHTIGES Klischee-Verhalten! Die Junx dort werden sich eins gegrinst haben.



Stimmt, irgendwie haben die mir merkwürdig hintergeschaut. Aber war mir egal. War ja in Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, irgendwie haben die mir merkwürdig hintergeschaut. Aber war mir egal. War ja in Köln



und dann  noch eine Billigflunder gekauft.

grüße

 HU


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> und dann  noch eine Billigflunder gekauft.



Aus welcher Tiefe des Forums kommst du denn plötzlich her   
Du weißt doch lieber Holger. Ich lebe kurz vor der Armutsgrenze  . Auch mein bestelltes Cube AMS habe ich nur in der Comp Ausstattung geordert  

VG


----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich muß ehrlicherweise sagen. Das Teil ist richtig gut. Und das zu dem Preis. Schon der Hammer. Nur die Gabel tausch ich wohl aus. Die wiegt ca. 1,5 Kg
> 
> VG
> Team Zweigefahr over 40


 

Finde ich gut, war bisher zu faul, die Gabel auszubauen. Wiege mal und sage dann Bescheid. Ich vermute aber, das die Gabel nicht viel schwerer als eine preiswerte Carbongabel ist. Und ob ich wirklich so ein Carbonteil durchs Gelände jagen will, eher nicht. Wenn du natürlich an sowas günstig kommen könntest, würde ich meine Meinung überdenken. 

Aber ich hätte da ja eine Option.  http://www.level-bike.de/crosswind_disc.html

Grüsse

Michael



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> und dann noch eine Billigflunder gekauft.
> 
> grüße
> 
> HU


 
Wenn schon Preiswertflunder, du Zombie.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute aber, das die Gabel nicht viel schwerer als eine preiswerte Carbongabel ist. Und ob ich wirklich so ein Carbonteil durchs Gelände jagen will, eher nicht. Wenn du natürlich an sowas günstig kommen könntest, würde ich meine Meinung überdenken.



Wenn ich bedenke das die von Dir beschriebene Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ca. 740 Gr. wiegt wird die Zweigefahrgabel mit Sicherheit ~ 900 Gr. wiegen. Die Alu-Carbon-Crossgabel in meinem NOX wog knapp 400 Gr. mit ungekürztem Schaft. Schau mal ob ich noch die Adresse finde wo ich die gekauft hatte. Die war auch relativ günstig.

VG


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2006)

Darf ich den gemütlichen Seniorenplausch mal stören?

Also wenn mich mal jemand fragt, wo er denn am besten eine Radsportgeschäft eröffnen sollte, dann empfehle ich ihm folgendes: "Irgendwo unmittelbar an der Autobahn zwischen Korschenbroich und Düsseldorf!"

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich den gemütlichen Seniorenplausch mal stören?


Nein, du gehörst in den Teenie-Thread   


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn mich mal jemand fragt, wo er denn am besten eine Radsportgeschäft eröffnen sollte, dann empfehle ich ihm folgendes: "Irgendwo unmittelbar an der Autobahn zwischen Korschenbroich und Düsseldorf!"



Was glaubst du warum cycles4u.de von Krefeld bei mir in die Nähe gezogen ist


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, du gehörst in den Teenie-Thread
> 
> 
> Was glaubst du warum cycles4u.de von Krefeld bei mir in die Nähe gezogen ist


Da wäre ich alleine nie drauf gekommen...jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum Firbike umgezogen ist...


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2006)

So, nachdem sich heute Mittag das Wetter widererwartend unfeucht zeigte, startete ich eine kleine Crosser Hausrunde Richtung Crossgelände  . Reichlich Radvolk unterwegs und ich wurde auch zweimal über das Zweigefahr ausgefragt. Leider alle nur auf Rennrädern unterwegs, so daß sich die Wege bald wieder trennen mußten. 

Zu Beginn zeigte ich dem Wind meine kalte Schulter und erfreute mich an der guten Frühform  An der Allrather Höhe entdeckte ich neue Trails, die allerdings mit dem Crosser sehr grenzwertig waren, wenn die Knete von der Steuer zurückkommt, wird das Projekt Scheibenbremse realisiert. 

Nach einer Schleife bei Gusdorf machte sich der Wind zunehmend bemerkbar und sollte mich bis zum rettenden Heim nicht wieder verlassen, sehr temporeduzierend, Hell on Wheels, ich liebe Berge.  

Gut Nächlte

Mikele


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> An der Allrather Höhe entdeckte ich neue Trails, die allerdings mit dem Crosser sehr grenzwertig waren, wenn die Knete von der Steuer zurückkommt, wird das Projekt Scheibenbremse realisiert.



Ohh da warst Du ja in "meinem" Revier unterwegs  Ich war in der Schneifel aber ohne Bike. Welche Trails bzw wo an der Allrather meinst Du ?
Die unten in der Nähe vom Friedhof, die im Indianertal, oder die oben von dem Funkturm an der Müllverbrennung runtergehen ? Die kann man allerdings selbst mit Scheibenbremsen nicht auf nem Crosser fahren. Teilweise sind die bis zu 34% steil.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bedenke das die von Dir beschriebene Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ca. 740 Gr. wiegt wird die Zweigefahrgabel mit Sicherheit ~ 900 Gr. wiegen. Die Alu-Carbon-Crossgabel in meinem NOX wog knapp 400 Gr. mit ungekürztem Schaft. Schau mal ob ich noch die Adresse finde wo ich die gekauft hatte. Die war auch relativ günstig.
> 
> VG



N`Abend zusammen,

bin ja nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber meinst Du diese Adresse? http://www.noxcycles.com/site/noxcycles.htm
Will ja nicht, dass OAS sich mit 1000g ohne Schlamm durch Gelände kämpfen muss.

@all
Da ich ja nun versuche wieder etwa mehr auf das Rollende zu kommen, wie sehen den so die Pläne für die tollen Tage aus?
Allgemeine Partytime oder gibt es doch vereinzelte Ambitionen, etwas dem Sport zu fröhnen und vor dem Trubel in die ruhigen Wälder zu flüchten?

Grüße

HU


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2006)

Ich bin ebenfalls keine Karnevallsjeck und würde gerne am Rosenmontag einen Umzug ab der WBTS vorschlagen. Der lustige Lindwurm der Anti-Jecken könnte sich Richtung Obermaubach, Nideggen, Rursee und wer weiß wo hin bewegen.

Habe da ein paar Ideen wg Trails. Allerdings nur bei akzeptabler Wetterlage! Interessen?

_*Edit: *_Ich verlege das mal in unseren Heimat-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2491812&posted=1#post2491812


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ebenfalls keine Karnevallsjeck und würde gerne am Rosenmontag einen Umzug ab der WBTS vorschlagen. Der lustige Lindwurm der Anti-Jecken könnte sich Richtung Obermaubach, Nideggen, Rursee und wer weiß wo hin bewegen.



Da würde ich gerne mitfahren kann aber nicht. Nutze die 3 freien Tage zum schuften am K-See. Aber irgendwann ist alles fertig und dannnnnn  
Mal sehen ob ich dort vielleicht nen kleines Ründchen dreh. Euch viel Spaß.

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber meinst Du diese Adresse? http://www.noxcycles.com/site/noxcycles.htm


Neee, die kenn ich natürlich. Da war ja mein Rad her. Ich meine die Adresse wo 
ich damals die Cross-Carbongabel so günstig bekommen habe.
Bzgl. biken über Karneval s.o.


VG


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh da warst Du ja in "meinem" Revier unterwegs  Ich war in der Schneifel aber ohne Bike. Welche Trails bzw wo an der Allrather meinst Du ?
> Die unten in der Nähe vom Friedhof, die im Indianertal, oder die oben von dem Funkturm an der Müllverbrennung runtergehen ? Die kann man allerdings selbst mit Scheibenbremsen nicht auf nem Crosser fahren. Teilweise sind die bis zu 34% steil.
> 
> VG



Vom Funkturm schräg durch den Wald Richtung Müll. Stimmt, ein Fallschirm, Anker oder Sitzkissen wäre dort besser.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Funkturm schräg durch den Wald Richtung Müll. Stimmt, ein Fallschirm, Anker oder Sitzkissen wäre dort besser.


Jep, aber nach der ersten Abfahrt oben vom Funkturm rechts runter, dann hinter der Schranke gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten weiter runter zu fahren.  Eine verstecke zwischen den Bäumen durch ist fahrbar. Zumindest mit dem MTB. Sie geht rechts am Zaun der Müllverbrennung vorbei und man kommt unten im Indianertal aus. Da gibt es dann wirklich viele kurze, aber ganz nette Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da sind ja über die Osterferien richtig spektakuläre Touren wie z.B. WBTS - Omerbach - Tomburg gefahren worden  . Aus mangelnder Fitness oder wegen Geheimtraining  habe ich mich für 9 Tage in die Schneifel begeben.

Karfreitag bin ich zum warmfahren meine "Hausrunde" 36 KM / 700 HM um den Kronenburger-See mit abschließendem tollen Trail gefahren.








Ostersamstag ging es dann durch die Schneifel zum Skigebiet am weißen Stein







und durch das Kylltal






wieder zurück. Technisch unspektakulär, landschaftlich sehr schön und konditionell für mich sehr schwer 64 KM / 1520 HM.


Ostersonntag dann ne lockere Runde über den Kylltalradweg gerollert 40KM / 360 HM , um mich auf meine Königsetappe am Ostermontag vorzubereiten.
Dafür habe ich mir auch extra ein neues Bike zugelegt, welches die Strapazen aushalten sollte  







Ostermontag ging es dann los hoch zum schwarzen Mann - Tranchotstein. Mit 697 M der höchste Punkt der Gegend. Am schwarzen Mann angekommen bin ich den HWW 5 runter bis nach Brandscheid






und durch den Wald einen super WW wieder hoch bis zum schwarzen Mann. Dann noch den Westwall- Wanderweg mit all seinen Bunkern erkundet 






bis ich letztendlich das Highlight der Tour, den HWW 5 - Schneifelhöhenweg, Richtung Heimat gefahren bin.
Dieser Weg ist ein ca. 14 KM langer nicht endender Trail. Zwar nicht steil oder technisch schwer aber traumhaft zu fahren.






Ein echtes Highlight.
Insgesamt hatte die Tour 82 KM / 1790 HM.


Dienstag ging es dann nach Hellenthal zu den Narzissenwiesen. Doch aufgrund des kalten Frühjahrs beginnt die Narzissenblüte dieses Jahr ca. 14 Tage später als sonst. Also bekam ich nur einzelne Frühchen vor die Linse. 







Ich bin dann weiter bis Oleftalsperre und kurz vorher den Geopfad hoch bis zur Waldkapelle. Das hätte ich lieber sein gelassen. Eine elend lange Mörderrampe mit Steigungen bis zu 22 %.






Nächstes mal fahre ich die anders rum. Von dort durch Schleidener Wälder wieder zurück zum K-See. Insgesamt 67 KM / 940 HM durch ein landschaftlich beeindruckendes und spektakuläres Oleftal







Mittwoch dann nochmal zur Hausrunde gestartet, die ich dann aber entschärft habe, da es mir irgendwie nicht so gut ging. Donnerstags sollte ich wissen warum. Der Arzt diagnostizierte eine Seitenwandangina. Wie sich heute rausstellte ist es sogar noch schlimmer. Also ca. 10 - 14 Tage Bikepause   So muß ich meine anderen 3 geplanten Touren irgendwann nachholen.
Insgesamt eine tolle Woche bei noch wirklich gutem Wetter. 
So waren es anstatt der geplanen 500 KM mit ca. 10.000 HM leider nur etwas über 300 KM mit knapp 6000 HM geworden. Aber besser als gar nichts  

Alle Bilder gibt es hier hier 

VG


----------



## Happy_User (24. April 2006)

Hi Jörg,

feine Touren, aber dass man sich bei der Arbeitshaltung erkältet, ist ja wohl kein Wunder. 







Grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2006)

LOL


----------



## GeJott (14. Juli 2006)

vormittags Niedeggen, mittags Heimbach nachmittags Monschau, .. die Frisur hält.  

Alle Kumpanen sind schon in Urlaub oder müssen noch schaffen. Daher bin ich mal wieder alleine unterwegs gewesen:






Alles Weitere wie immer  hier

Happy Trails

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (14. Juli 2006)

Wow, da hast Du aber noch eine feine Tour hingelegt. Respekt !  

Ich verabschiede mich erstmal in den Erholungsurlaub (mit radeln lediglich im niederländischen Flachland) und hoffe dann wieder fit zu sein.  

Schöner neuer Rahmen übrigens.  

Grüüüße
Bernd


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juli 2006)

Goile Tour und toller Bericht auf der HP  

VG


----------



## GeJott (14. Juli 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschiede mich erstmal in den Erholungsurlaub (mit radeln lediglich im niederländischen Flachland) und hoffe dann wieder fit zu sein.



Na dann Gute Besserung und erhole Dich gut ! 
Bin ab morgen oder übermorgen gen Bretagne unterwegs, in der Hoffenung, irgendwann noch mal auf´s Surfbrett zu kommen.




			
				HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner neuer Rahmen übrigens.



Hoffe nur, er hält dieses Mal?  Aber er fühlt sich ganz gut an.

Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> vormittags Niedeggen, mittags Heimbach nachmittags Monschau, .. die Frisur hält.
> 
> Alle Kumpanen sind schon in Urlaub oder müssen noch schaffen. Daher bin ich mal wieder alleine unterwegs gewesen:
> 
> ...



Nette, kleine Haustürrunde.  

Zwischen Abenden und Heimbach tut Asphalt keine Not. Einfach in Abenden über die Brücke, links der Sackgasse bergauf folgen, am letzten Wochenendhaus links in den unscheinbaren Pfad einbiegen, Spaß auf Trail haben, Vorsicht, sind öfters Blindschleichen unterwegs, nein, bin nicht ich. 

Am Trailende Forstweg bergauf folgen, wird bald wieder trailiger, und den Downhill über Treppe nach Blens folgen, dort am Friedhof rechts und der Wanderwegmarkierung nach Heimbach links hoch folgen, kleiner Felsentrail, danach Forstweg bis Campingplatz bergab folgen und dann über Radweg rechts nach Heimbach.

Karte

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2006)

Knapp 30 Grad und pure Sonne,

da wollte ich nicht lumpen lassen und bin mal wieder ne schöne Tour vom KSee gestartet. Unterstützt durch René  ( XcRacer ) der mir netterweise eine GPS-Tour, die er vor kurzem mit den Omerbachern gefahren ist, zur Verfügung gestellt hat sollte es nach DAUN gehen. Ich habe nur div. Stücke dazu geplant da ich ja einige KM vom eigentlichen Startpunkt weg wohne.
So ging es mal ganz grob vom Kronenburger-See über die Burg, Baasen nach Jünkerath. Dort bin ich dann in die original Route eingestiegen.
So ging es dann fast auschließlich über WABs die Eifelhügel imer wieder hoch und runter. Sehr schön sind die vielen Kiefer- und Wacholderwälder. Dort waren auch übelste lange Rampen von bis zu 20% Steigung zu bezwingen.
In Daun angekommen bin ich dann weiter auf dem Maare-Moselradweg bis zu den 3 Maaren. Dort den schweren Anstieg hoch und dann den schönen Trail durch den Wald wieder runter. Jetzt ging es wieder gen Heimat. Da ich aber mittlerweile schon durch einige Verfahrer und Sackgassen durch Waldarbeiten wesentlich mehr KM & HM unterwegs war als geplant und mangels Wald fast die ganze Zeit die Sonne auf den Pelz brannte hatte ich mich entschieden den Großteil des Rückwegs einfacher zu gestalten und hauptsächlich den schwarzen Belag in Form des Kylltalradweges unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Es hat mir aber auch so gereicht. Landschaftlich eine tolle Tour die aber fahrtechnisch kaum Highlights setzt.
Und das kam bei raus : 135 Km / ca. 3000 HM  









Ach, übrigens René. Halllloooooo Renéééé guck mal   








Für die erste Tour lief es ganz gut  


Hier gibbet auch noch einige Bilder


VG


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, übrigens René. Halllloooooo Renéééé guck mal


Was'n da!? Neues Rad? Schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n da!? Neues Rad? Schick



Der Kerl wohnt einfach zu nah an "S-Tech"


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kerl wohnt einfach zu nah an "S-Tech"



Gott sei Dank nicht. Aber cycles4u ist um die Ecke  Ist aber selbst aufgebaut. Den XTC Team 2006 Rahmen super günstig geschossen und den Rest hatte ich noch im Keller  

VG


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2006)

Flach wird es werden, das war mir klar. Kaum mehr als 200Hm sollten es werden. Kalkuliert wurden 100km Streckenlänge. Das sind es annähernd auch geworden.

Mal wieder was anderes als die Eifel war geplant. So startete ich vor der Haustüre, am Blausteinsee bei Dürwiß. Es ging über Hehlrath nach Alsdorf, wo ich in das Broichbachtal abbog.






In Herzogenrath angekommen, sollte der Fluß Wurm mein Wegweiser für die nächste Stunde werden. Weitere Wegweiser, die Markierungen E8, sowie mein GPS zeigten mir den genauen Weg.






Diesen E8, den Europäischen Fernwanderweg, folgte ich entlang der Wurm bis Ratheim. Hier, ab dem Adolfo-See, folgte ich einem weiteren, vom 'Wanderverein Niederrhein' betreuten Weg, dem X8, entlang der Rur bis Jülich-Barmen. Teilweise deckungsgleich mit dem Rurradweg, aber auch für sich, über holprige Wiesenwege.






Ab Barmen dann zielstrebig über Bourheim und Aldenhoven zum Blausteinsee und somit nach Hause.

Bilderlink hier, GPS-Track auf Anfrage oder demnächst auf meiner HP.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. September 2006)

Benutz diesen Thread nochmal für ein Tourenbericht "fast-vor-meiner-Haustür"  

Habe mich mal wieder mit Happy_User zu einer Spontantour verabredet. Start war wie schon öfters bei den 3 Maaren in Daun.
Ich hatte eine sehr traillastige Tour geplant und ich glaube das war sie auch.

Zuerst ging es direkt mal die heftige Rampe hoch zum Dronketurm oberhalb des Gemündener Maar.






Von dort einwenig wegen nicht vorhandener Wege Querfeldein runter zum Lieserpfad. Diesen sind wir ein ganzes Stück gefolgt, haben ihn jedoch bei Manderscheid verlassen und sind nach einem super Trail 







unten im Tal angekommen und auf der anderen Seite wieder einen Mörderanstieg hoch. Dort dann wieder ein Trail inkl. einem sehr langen Treppenstück runter zu den unteren Burgen. Dort haben wir dann den Burgenrundweg unter die Stollen genommen. Ein toller Trail mit größeren Felsabsätzen der an einem tollen Aussichtspunkt endet. 






Auf der anderen Seite ging es dann einen sehr ausgesetzten Trail wieder runter ins Burgental. Nach einem erneuten sehr schweren Anstieg sind wir wieder auf den Lieserpfad gestoßen und diesen weitergefahren. Aber nach einigen KM haben wir ihn wieder verlassen um nach wenigen hundert Metern Asfalt die tollen Abfahrt runter in die Wolfsschlucht zu fahren.  Weiter ging es hoch zum Bergkratersee. Ein ellenlanger Anstieg, immer über 15% und zum Ende hin 24 % steil. Oben hat man eine super Aussicht.






Von dort wieder ein Trail runter ins Tal zu den Wasserfällen. Dann kamen wir noch durch ein Sumpfgebiet wo es eine wahre Blütenpracht zu bestaunen gab. 






Von dort weiter ginge es über den herrlichen Wacholderweg zurück zum Startpunkt in Daun. Eine super Tour, tolle Trails, geniales Wetter, bester Untergrund und sehr wenige Wanderer. Aber die wenigen die wir getroffen haben waren mehr als nett.

Am Ende standen 65 KM mit ca. 1600 HM auf der Uhr.

Mehr Bilder gibts noch hier   hier


----------



## GeJott (18. September 2006)

Hi Jörg,

Feine Tour !  

Sieht interessant aus. Hoffe, irgendwann auch mal an die Lieser zu kommen.

Gerd


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. September 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hoffe, irgendwann auch mal an die Lieser zu kommen.


Danke,

arbeite schon an einer Optimierung der Tour da der Anfang von Daun zu den "wichtigen" Streckenabschnitten doch etwas zäh ist. Wenn ich fertig bin schätze ich den Trailanteil auf ca. 50 - 60 %. Sag rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn es los geht.

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2006)

Endlich mal wieder ne ausgiebige Haldentour gedreht.
Bei dem Wetter war die Tour einfach klasse. 








VG 

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Oktober 2006)

Werbung in eigener Sache  Reisebericht Mallorca 2006


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2006)

Vor-der-Haustür-Tour: *Kommern - Bad Neuenahr*

Soderle, da ich heute Überstunden abfeiern musste, standen heute folgende Dinge zur Auswahl:
a) Intermot Köln
b) Biketour
Kein Bock auf Kommerz und Rummel also b) Biketour
Welche ? Hab da noch eine im Schublad liegen ! Von Kommern nach Bad Neuenahr weitestgehend über Wanderwege des Eifelvereins. Wetter sah was beschissen aus, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Hauptsache es bleibt trocken. Also rein in die Bikeklamotten, Luft gepumpt, Kette geölt und ab in die Pedale hauen. Raus aus Kommern gings über altbekannte Wege in den Mechernicher Wald nach Weiler am Berge. Vorbei am Herkelstein an den Golfprofis ins Eschweiler Tal. In Bad Münstereifel habe ich die Fährte von Tour Nr. 1 von MTB-Eifel aufgenommen. Hinauf zum "Decke Tönnes" gings ganz gut, die Wildsauen hatten zwar den Weg etwas umgegraben, war aber nicht matschig ! Am Decke Tönnes gerade schnell zwei Waffeln verdrückt, die besser Hälfte beruight das noch alles OK ist und ab über Wald nach Kirchsahr. Hochtürmer ? 
Watt is dat denn fürn Hügel ? Dachte ich !

Das ding geht aber mächtig steil nach oben. So zwei drei Schweißtropfen hab ich dann doch unterm Helm rausgedrückt. Egal weiter, quäl dich du Sau ! Hinter dem Hügelchen ins Vichebachtal abgetaucht und wieder hinauf durch ein Sauengehege. Überhaupt schienen heute überall die Sauen zu sein, auf der ganzen Tour waren immer wieder umgegrabene Stücke dabei. Naja egal, hoch da ! Oberhalb von Altenahr kurz auf den Rotweinwanderweg Foto gemacht. Hab aber kein Bock auf Wandervölker also wieder B257 rauf und dann rechts durch de Bösch am Mönchsberg vorbei. Immer schön oberhalb der üblichen vollgeka..ten Rotweinwanderwege. Ab un zu musst ich aber dann doch mal für ein Foto in die Weinberge. Wenn das nur nich immer so Steil sein müsste hier an der Ahr... uff ! Egal, immer wieder hinauf, oberhalb von Mayschoss geht's dann weiter in Richtung Ahrweiler.  Über Lantersdorf hab ich dann doch noch Bad Neuenahr gefunden. Hier hab ich dan noch kurz die Lage gepeilt bevor mich meine Suesse dann mitm Audo geholt hat, mit der Bahn war mir zu umständlich nach Haus.
Achso ja Fotos hab ich auch gemacht:
























Und wenn ihr nen GPS-track wollt, den gibbet auch. Und zwar auf meiner Homepage: www.hubert-im-netz.de
Da gibts ausser dem Bericht zu dieser Runde auch noch mehr Touren !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

Allerheiligen war für mich ein traumhafter Tag. Ich war  mal wieder hier  unterwegs. Ein tolle Tour zu der ich auch einige Bilder gemacht habe.

@schraeg. Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Toller Bericht und klasse Bilder  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

Von meinem Wochendwohnsitz startete ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine ausgedehnte Eifeltour.
Einen Tourbericht gibt es hier und die passenden Bilder hier

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2006)

schöne tour ! hast du ne karte oder nen gps track davon ?
der brotpfad von blankenheim aus ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, hatte ich auch mal unter den stollen. gugsdu


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> schöne tour ! hast du ne karte oder nen gps track davon ?


Du hast Mail

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2006)

Hallöle ! Bin heute bei dem herrlichen Herbstwetter nochmal szu ner Tour in Richtung Rursee aufgebrochen. Ganz schön warm wa ?  Bin erstmal über den schönen Felsentrail in Eicks gerutscht und dann über Hergarten nach Heimbach. Da hat sich dann "fast" meine Kette verabschiedet. Hat sich zwischen Kettenblatt und rahemn schiefgezogen. Gings aber noch so gerade. Mit dem Daumen auf dem Shifter hab ich mich dann zur Hirschley hochgekämpft . Teilweise ganz schön mit gehölz zugeschmissen die Wege hier. Naja egal, das Panorama entschädigt wie man unten sehen kann. Dann hab ich dann noch nen abstecher zur Abtei Maria Wald gemacht wobei sich mein hinteres Laufrad verabschiedete. War durchgebremst der Schrott. Aber Glück im unglück. Ein alter Kumpel hatte ne Baustelle in der nähe und war zu Mittag im Kloster eingekehrt. Und der hatte zufälliger weise sein Fully im Baufahrzeug. Also schnell mal die Laufräder getauscht und schon kann's weitergehn. Man muss halt auch mal Schwein haben im Leben. Von der Abeit bin ich dann über Wolfgarten zur Kohlweghütte und dann halt über Bergbuir zurück in die Heimat. Waren dann mit ein wenig Umweg ( Betterie am GPS empty ) 58 km bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter. Und ich dachte Ende November fährt man nur noch Touren mit Überschuhen und Tee im Camelbag !     
Hier noch ein paar Bilder: 



















​
Für GPS und Tourenbschreibung: Hubert im Netz


----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

@schraeg

Neid ! Neid ! Neid !

So eine schöne Landschaft  direkt vor der Haustür ( ich müßte bis dahin ca. 50 km anfanhren  )!!!
Und dann noch Zeit für eine lange Tour in der Woche in der jeweiligen Nachsaison der Motorradler, Stockwanderer usw).

Abgesehen davon:  wann erkundest Du denn mal das freigegebene Gelände des früheren Truppenübungsplatzes Vogelsang und stellst eine nachfahrenswerte Tour in das Netz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2006)

Hallo Derk ! 
Hab momentan zwei Runden am Start die so ein wenig über Vogelsang gehen.
Zum einen Gemünd - Vogelsang - Urfttalsperre (Tour 17)
und zum anderen Schleidtal - Oleftal - Vogelsang ( Tour 18 )

Die Tour 17 kratzt ein wenig am südlichen Gelände des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes und die Tour 18 verläuft, vorrausgesetzt man fährt die Schleife, vorbei an der Wüstung Wollseifen und der Burg Vogelsang. Ich würde Tour 18 empfehlen  

Ich hab aber noch eine OVL hier liegen die sich separat nur mit dem Gebiet Vogelsang beschäftigt, die muss ich allerdings erst noch abfahren. Das werden so um die 40 - 50 km sein schätz ich !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. November 2006)

Lassen wir mal zusammen fassen.

Kette krumm, Wege mit Gehölz zugeschmissen, hinteres Laufrad geschrottet, Batterie beim GPS leer ........... Also ne tolle Tour  

Klasse Tour, tolle Bilder Hubert. Mein Neidfaktor ist auf 100% angestiegen  
Und jetzt am WE wo man wieder Zeit hat wird das Wetter schlechter  

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Lassen wir mal zusammen fassen.
> 
> Kette krumm, Wege mit Gehölz zugeschmissen, hinteres Laufrad geschrottet, Batterie beim GPS leer ........... Also ne tolle Tour
> 
> ...




... das macht ne gute Runde doch erst aus !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. November 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... das macht ne gute Runde doch erst aus !


----------



## Happy_User (29. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Und jetzt am WE wo man wieder Zeit hat wird das Wetter schlechter
> 
> VG



Ja, da merkt man doch das Alter.  
Die Jugend von heute greift in solchen Fällen immer auf moderne Hilfsmittel zurück:
Gore Jacken und Funktionswäsche.  In schweren Fällen empfehle ich dann einfache Rheumamittel. So ein Katzenfell soll Wunderwirken. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Derk (29. November 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hab aber noch eine OVL hier liegen die sich separat nur mit dem Gebiet Vogelsang beschäftigt, die muss ich allerdings erst noch abfahren. Das werden so um die 40 - 50 km sein schätz ich !


 

Wenn Du einen Mitfahrer suchen solltest ???  :   hier !!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. November 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Gore Jacken und Funktionswäsche.



Da die Radfachbekleidungsanbieter ALDI und Plus derzeit nichts im Angebot haben sieht das schlecht für mich aus  

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2006)

Soderle, nach der herrlichen Materialschlacht von Dienstag ( siehe oben ! ) stand heute ne Materialtestrunde an. Hab mir Mittwoch direkt mal bei HS in Bonn nen Laufradsatz sowie Kasette, Kettenblätter und Kette neu geholt und montiert. Also konnt einem fröhlichen dahinbolzen nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Ab Kommern gings bei milden Temperaturen und dem ein oder anderen Sonnenstrahl los nach Kommern Süd um mal wieder frischen Büffelgestank am Wildpark zu tanken. Runter nach Katzvey und meinen Lieblingstrail am Veybacg abgesurft. Material hält   Frisur sitzt  Dann habe ich bei der Burg Zievel mal den Leistungssportlern vom Golfplatz zugeschaut ! Allerhand was die da leisten   Weiter nach Kreuzweingarten.









Hier wollt ich eigentlich mal die viel diskutierte Spitzkehre beim Betonkreuz in Angriff nehmen. Da ich aber ein Herdentier bin folgte ich den lustigen Wanderern und Joggern über andere Wege zum Betonkreuz. Hier musst ich schnell flüchten da ne Horde Pensionäre mit Wanderbesteck im anmarsch war. An der Hardtburg bin ich dann mal kreuz und knüppel durch de Bösch gefahren. Feine Wege gibts heir bin bisher immer nur die Forstautobahn gebolzt. Und da die Steinbach auch nit mehr weit war gings hier auch noch hin. Dann bin ich ein Stück eine MTB-Eifel Tour gefolgt um dann nem "Reiterpfad" zu folgen. Der lose Split ging ganz schön ins Gebein. Naja und dann endlich hatte ich ihn gefunden ! Meinen mit Gehölz zugeworfenen Weg. Ach ich könnt nicht mehr ohne ...  






Nach dem ich mich da so richtig ausgeflucht und ausgetobt hatte kam ich nach Iversheim. Ab hier hab ich dann altbekannte Wege nach Hause angesteuert. Über den Herkelstein gings ins Krebsbachtal und über Burgfey nach Mechernich Nord. Und da ich nurn Toast zum Frühstück hatte und mittlerweile Beine wie Lakritzstangen gab ich mir den rest indem ich mal bis ganz hinauf auf den Greißberg gefahren bin. Schnell maln Panoramafoto und dann die Abfahrt zum See hinuntergestürzt. Und zack ! Schon war ich wieder zu Hause nach schlappen 49 km. Fazit: Material hat gehalten   Tour wie immer: Irgendwas kommt imma !  
*Tourenbericht und GPS wie immer auf meiner Seite*
Hier mal pa Bildchen von meinem ollen Klepper:









Und da noch paar Fotos von der Gegend:


----------



## meti (3. Dezember 2006)

hab ich heute auch gemacht !! 
3 1/2 std lang  70km und ohne ende hm  !
aber keine fotos hab da nie zeit für beim biken !
kaldauen > Bödingen > kaldauen fertig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2006)

wie oft bis du da hin und her gependelt ? das sind ja luftlinie gerade mal 6km ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte mir von Eifel-GPS einige Wandertouren zu einer großen Schneifelrunde zusammengestellt um diese per Bike abzufahren. Richtung schwarzer Mann auf einem Feldweg an einer Waldlichtung dann der Schock. 2 ausgewachsene Wildschweine liefen schnurstracks auf mich zu. Im ersten Moment war ich wie angewurzelt, fing mich aber schnell und rannte wild fuchtelnd und brüllend auf einen kleinen Hochsitz zu der in der Nähe stand. Diesen erreicht bogen dann die Wildschweine kurz vor mir ab, durch den Stacheldrahtzaun auf die Wiese und verschwanden. Der Zaun war durch. Leider war ich so erschrocken das ich vergas sofort die Kamera zu zücken. Aber in der Ferne habe ich sie noch erwischt. Ich wartete noch eine Zeit am Hochsitz ab und bin dann mit einem mulmigen Gefühl weitergefahren. In der Bildmitte kann man sie gerade noch erkennen







Dann der nächste Frust. Mittlerweile ist dort oben fast jeder Weg unpassierbar. Entweder durch die Waldmaschienen total kaputt gefahren und vermoddert oder aber wie hier durch gefällte Bäume versperrt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange diese Waldarbeiten noch anhalten. Die hauen teilweise ganze Waldstücke um.






Also entschloß ich mich die Nebelsuppe am schwarzen Mann wieder Richtung Stadtkyll zu verlassen. Dabei ereilte mich der nächste ungeplante Stop. ich schoß eine tolle Wiesenabfahrt runter. Plötzlich rums, ich schau in den Himmel und sehe wie mein Bike micht fast in der Luft überholt. Nach einer "sanften" Landung stellte ich fest das soweit alles o.k war und habe den Grund für den Crash gesucht. Es war ein querliegender dicker Baumstamm der aber völlig mit Gras überwachsen war. Ich ließ Gras über den Crash wachsen  und fuhr unbeeindruckt weiter. Hier die Crashschneise








Dann kam plötzlich die Sonne. Habe noch eine Schleife um Kronenburg gedreht wo gerade der Weihnachtsmarkt eröffnete, bin dann noch den Monsteranstieg hoch zur Lavagrube und dann auf den heimischen Trails zurück zum Startpunkt.






Bis auf die 3 Zwischenfälle eine schöne Tour von 65 km / 1430 Hm für die ich etwas über 5,5 std. unterwegs war. Einige bilder hier


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...dann der Schock. 2 ausgewachsene Wildschweine liefen schnurstracks auf mich zu...
> ...Plötzlich rums, ich schau in den Himmel und sehe wie mein Bike micht fast in der Luft überholt...


  Mach kein Schei$$, das Team braucht dich noch!!

Wie sagt man so schön: et hätt noch emmer joot jejange...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2006)

.... da kommt der Wildschweinbraten vorbeigelaufen un du steigst auf nen Hochsitz  
nette Runde


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Dezember 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... da kommt der Wildschweinbraten vorbeigelaufen un du steigst auf nen Hochsitz



Das passiert mir auch nicht nochmal. Habe aufgerüstet  







VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2006)

Soderle, heute ging's wieder Rund. Naja, bin zwar Vor-der-Haustüre losgefahren aber diesmal ersma mit der Blechbüchse nach Gemünd. Hier dann Bike ausm Kofferaum gezogen , Vorderrad reingesteckt und auf ging's ! Weis nicht ob ich heute schlecht gefrühstückt hatte oder ob die Tour es wirklich so in sich hatte auf jeden Fall kam ich heut net richtig ausm Gebüsch  

Von Gemünd ersma rauf Richtung Vogelsang. Hier ma das Panorama gecheckt und dan rüber zur Burg. Hier war trotz Sonntag und schönem Wetter doch relativ wenig los. Hab dann maln paar Bildchen gemacht. Das Panorama-Foto ist ganz nett geworden.






Dann hab ich mich zur Wüstung Wollseifen rübergequält. Der Anstieg hats wirklich in sich gehabt. Oder war ich doch Fritte ? Egal. Ersma wieder paar digitale Trophäen geschossen un dann runter zur Urftstaumauer.






Ab hier mal locker den Uferweg nach Einruhr gerollt denn in Dedenborn wartete schon der nächste üble Anstieg. Oben wars Mörder-Matschig. Naja muss me durch. nach ner Abfahrt zum einsauen gings dann wieder hoch über Leykaul ins Vogelsang Gelände. Hier gibt's eigentlich nich so viel Spektakuläres. Alles breite Schotterpisten und hier und da maln kaputtgeschossenes Häusle.






Über Dreiborn Herhan bin ich dan hinunter nach Gemünd geschossen. Zum Schluss standen nach 3:20 h ca. 50 km auf dem Zeiger. Fazit: Matschig kalte Tour die ich im Somer nochmal mache. Truppenübungplatz recht öde, dafür "Kultour" durch Vogelsang und Wolseifen  

*Mehr Bilder, GPS und Beschreibung gibt's wie immmer auf meiner HP*http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/mtb/mtb_touren/vogelsang.htm


----------



## Celina (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre auch direkt von der Haustür aus los, in den tollen Park Collserola.

http://www.mediambient.bcn.es/cas/web/cont_bcn_verda_coll.htm


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich am Samstag im Ahrtal geglüht habe bin ich Sonntag bei herrlichstem Frühlingswetter aufgebrochen um mal mein neues AllmountainFreerideDownUphillbike zu testen  

Es ging wie meist bei mir in der Gegend Richtugn Abraumhalden. Dort war erstmal Fotoshooting angesagt






und von der anderen Seite






Dann ging es weiter auf Erkundungstour. Und siehe da. Ich habe tatsächlich noch einen geilen versteckten Trail gefunden den ich noch nicht kannte. Er ist wesentlich steiler und schwerer als das auf dem Foto aussieht.






Dieser mir bis dato noch unbekannte Trail lenkte mich unaufhaltsam runter in die Grube. Dort unten angekommen habe ich mich schnell wieder auf den Weg nach oben gemacht bevor es wieder Mecker von den Rheinbraunen gibt  
Habe es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen doch etwas näher an den Ungetümen vorbei zu fahren.






Endlich, nach einem langen tiefen Kiesanstieg oben angekommen genoß ich noch den Ausblick um mich wieder gen Heimat zu machen. Bei dem Wetter eine tolle Runde und das Bike läuft einfach grandios.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2006)

Geiles Gerät das Bike. Was muss man für sowas ausklinken ? Bin gerade auch auf der suche nach was neuem für nächstes Jahr.
Obwohl ich noch nich so 100% weiss ob's überhaupt ein Fully sein soll !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Dezember 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät das Bike. Was muss man für sowas ausklinken ?


Schwer zu sagen. Das ist ein 2005er Modell. Finde die Farben klasse und es hatte schon den GermanA: SL Dämpfer mit der Stahlfederunterstützung. Habe dann aber alles geschlachtet. Wenn ich den Preis für das alte 2005er Modell rechne, dann die ganzen neuen Dinge wie Gabel, X9 Gruppe, FSA Gruppe und die Mavic Laufräder mit neuen Michelinreifen, den Erlös durch den Verkauf der ganzen anderen Teile wieder abziehe liege ich so bei ca. 1200,- EUR  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2006)

Das erklärt einiges ! Hatte mich schon gewundert wieso das Teil nicht auf der Centurion HP ist !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

vermisse hier schöne Winterbilder. Wohnt wohl alle zu flach oder ? Da kann ich aushelfen. 






Oh sorry. So sah es wohl fast überall aus. Ich meinte natürlich dies hier  






Und von Tag zu Tag wurde es schöner. Am 2 Weihnachtstag dann das Highlight.






Ich bin dort nur Touren vdh gefahren da ich keine Lust auf Auto hatte. Habe mir deswegen für gemütliche Pausen vor einiger Zeit ein Rastplatz eingerichtet    Wo, das bleibt natürlich streng geheim. 






Aber so langsam wurde das Wetter dann auch schlechter. Obwohl das wirklich stark Gebietsabhängig war.







Doch gestern war dann auch auf der Höhe von 550M Schluß mit lustig. Meine neuen Räder GIANT ICE-Carbon und 2Danger ICE-Cross  Die sind bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaut.







War ne wirklich tolle Woche mit landschaftlich super schönen Touren. Bis auf gestern war ich jeden Tag unterwegs. Da die Aussichten für die nächsten Tage ja nicht so doll sind, werde ich mich wohl ausgiebig auf Sylvester vorbereiten. Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  

Die restlichen Winterbilder 2006 gibt es hier.

VG

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...vermisse hier schöne Winterbilder...


Tja, bis auf die folgenden aus dem 7GB ist hier nicht wirklich was fotogenes zu knipsen gewesen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3294264&postcount=709




spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...Bis auf gestern war ich jeden Tag unterwegs...


GOIEL, *das* gibt Punkte! Wir kämpfen ja gerade gegen den Abstieg auf Seite 3...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, bis auf die folgenden aus dem 7GB ist hier nicht wirklich was fotogenes zu knipsen gewesen...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3294264&postcount=709
> 
> Super klasse Bilder
> ...



Erstmal den Platz unter den Top 100 gesichert 
Sooo, Inventur stimmt, ich bin dann wieder weg. Nehme doch lieber wieder Bikeklamotten mit. Man weiß ja nie wie das Wetter wird  

Tschööö


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Februar 2007)

Am WE habe ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft 2 schöne vdh Touren zu drehen. Die Richtung war die gleiche. Nur einmal mit RR und einmal mit dem Bike.
Ziel war nach langer Zeit nochmal zum und um das Kohleloch Garzweiler zu fahren. Bohh ist das groß geworden.






Schöne neue Straßen haben die da gebaut. Da macht das RR-fahren richtig Spaß. 






Animiert von der Samstäglichen RR-Tour bin ich Sonntag mit meinem Kumpel gemeinsam mit dem MTB los um uns die Sache noch genauer anzuschauen. Es hat sich gelohnt.






Da wir in Zeitnot geraten sind haben wir uns entschlossen zurück über die Autobahn A46 zu fahren  






Insgesamt ein tolles WE mit ca. 8 Std. und 160 KM  auf dem RR und Bike und viele Punkte für den WP.

Die wenigen anderen Bilder gibt es hier

VG


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2007)

"Schöne Bilder" kann man diesmal wohl nicht sagen 
Aber ist schon krass, was die an unmengen von Landschaft bewegen müssen um an das schwarze Zeugs zu kommen und trotz all dem damit noch Geld verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> "Schöne Bilder" kann man diesmal wohl nicht sagen
> Aber ist schon krass, was die an unmengen von Landschaft bewegen müssen um an das schwarze Zeugs zu kommen und trotz all dem damit noch Geld verdienen.



Wenn ich mein neues "Haus" in der Schneifel fertig habe gibt es auch wieder "schöne Bilder"  
Krass ist auch wie lang mittlerweile meine Hausrunde um das Kohleloch ist. Als ich anfing zu radeln waren das von mir zu Hause gerechnet so ca. 35 KM.  Mittlerweile sind es über 60 KM. Und wenn die bald in Holz anfangen zu baggern sind es wohl fast 100 KM  Allerdings mit dem RR. Mit dem Bike kann man ja durchs Loch abkürzen  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2007)

Dem wilden Karnevalstreiben in die Schneifel entflohen bin ich dort 2 schöne Crossradtouren gefahren.
Sonntag bei herrlichstem Frühlingswetter ging es am K-See los Richtung Losheimergraben rüber nach Belgien. 
Dort habe ich mich in eine der vielen Velo-Routen eingeklingt. 






Über herrliche Strecken durch den Deutsch-Belgischen-Naturpark






ging es hoch bis zum "Weißen-Stein" auf 695 M. 






Ich bin dann noch einige KM diesen Velo-Routen gefolgt und habe mich dann über die Eifel-Höhen-Route gen Heimat begeben. 
Diese Tour hatte knapp 100 KM / 1200 HM.


Rosenmontag dann früh morgens Entsetzen. Es war kalt, windig und die Nebelsuppe ließ keinen Sonnenstrahl durch. 
Egal, rauf auf den Crosser. Es ging so grob Richtung Blankenheim. 






Auf dem Rückweg vorbei an der Friedensley in Dahlem. Wenn man dort oben ist spürt man ein Hauch von den ganzen Leys im Ahrtal  






Der Trail von dort oben runter ist optimal um seine Fahrkünste mit dem Crosser zu trainieren.






Über div. Hügel und den Kylltalradweg ging es dann gen Heimat.
Dort habe ich noch ein Abstecher zu meinem "Haustrail" gemacht. Dieser ist wohl auf immer und ewig verloren  






Insgesamt eine schöne Tour von ca. 60 KM / 800 HM bei sehr schlechtem, naßkaltem Wetter.
Die wenigen restlichen Bilder gibt es hier

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. März 2007)

Es gibt wieder ne neue vdh Tour  Aber diese hat es in sich.
Start war vdh bei happy-user. Am Anfang ging es locker am Ruruferradweg entlang Richtg. Obermaubach. Vor Obermaubach dann steil hinauf auf den Mausauel. Dort kamen die ersten Trails und tolle Ausblicke. 






Weiter ging es über Trails und nochmals Trails durch die DutchMountains  
Am Ende der DutchMountains in einem tiefen Tal vertraute ich nun auf mein GPS und wollte mit hu einen Berg erklimmen den bis dato wohl kaum einer gefahren ist, in der Hoffnung von dort oben runter einen tollen Trails zu finden. Der Anstieg war sehr schwer und der Einstieg ließ nichts aufregendes vermuten. Aber dann nahm der Wahnsinn seinen Lauf. Völlig jungfräulich offenbarte sich uns der erhoffte spektakuläre Trail. Und dazu gab es noch eine geniale Aussicht.







Sagenhaft 






Es wurde immer steiler und der Weg immer dichter. Man wußte manchmal gar nicht wo man lang muß   Fast 40% Gefälle aber super Grip.







Heil und glückselig unten angekommen ging es weiter an der Rur entlang bis nach Brück um die Ätzsteigung der 41 Kanaldeckel bis zum Krawutscketurm zu nehmen. Dort den tollen Trail fast wieder runter bis nach Brück um den Großteil dieser Steigung nochmal zu nehmen  
Wieder oben angekommen ging es weiter über den tollen Dreßbachtrail runter nach Obermaubach und mit einem Abstecher über einige klasse happy_user Trails in der Burgau den Ruruferradweg zurück zum Startpunkt. Wahnsinnstour, super Wetter noch bessere Trails und 70 KM / 1400 HM in den Beinen. Wobei die HM auf ca. 35 gefahren wurden  
Hier noch die wenigen Bilder

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2007)

So, denn will ich auch nochmal den VDHL--Thread aus der Versenkung holen. Hab heuer mal ne Testrunde mit meinem neuen Bike gedreht. Nachdem man mir mein "altes neues" Ghost geschreddert wurde ( gugsdu hier ) musste ich mir leider  ein HTX 7500 bestellen da das 5700 ausverkauft war.

Von Kommern Downtown bin ich dann mal über diverse möglichst schmale Trails in Richtung Billiger Wald und Kreuzweingarten abgedüst um hier mal die viel diskutierten Serpentinen zum Kreuz hoch anzutesten. In Bad Münstereifel war erwarteter Weise die Hölle los. Bin dann über Eicherscheid, Kolvenbach nach Bouderath und Roderath abgedüst. Dann noch ein wenig weiter Richtung Zingsheim, aber dan doch vorher unter der A1 durch ins feytal Richtung heimat. Hab dabei noch nen feinen Trail zwischen Weyer und Urfey gefunden  

Die Neuanschaffung meines Bikes hat sich schon bei der ersten größeren Runde bewärht. PopLoc is ne feine Sache und endlich mal ne vernünftige Gabel und Scheibenbremsen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Downhill direkt was besser.

Am Ende standen dann kanpp 57km ufm tacho und laut TOP50 Hausnummerhöhenmeterangabe warens 1500 hm.

GPS un genauere Streckenbeschreibung gibtz hier : KLICK !

Soderle nu noch paar Bilderz:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2007)

Soderle, nach ner feinsten Oberschenkelzerrung und sonstigen Ü30 Wehwehchen hab ich mir heut man meinen Karren gepackt um direkt von der Haustüre nach Bad Neuenahr zu jetten um dort mal in fremden Revieren zu räubern.

Krass Fette Steigungen an der Ahr  Hab mal ne Runde von Neuenahr nach Altenahr gedreht. War von der Forstautobahn bis zum schmalen Serpentinentaril alles dabei, ne feine Runde  

Nur die Killerplauze stört, dat muss wieder kleiner werden das ding ! Am ende warens 48 km  und laut TOP 50 1800hm ( ich glaub die Software heisst deswegen TOP 50 weil die die Original hm mit 50 multipliziert  )

Paar feine Bilder hab ich auch gemacht, Bericht und GPS gibts wei imma uff meiner HP 






















*Lasst kacheln !*


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juni 2007)

Soooo,

nach zig Crossradtouren in den letzten Wochen bin ich nu mal wieder "fast-vdh" 
MTB gefahren   Es war hart, steil, heiß, naß, einfach spektakulär.


Mehr davon gibt es hier



Apropos Crossrad  






Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2007)

Soderle, heute hab ich mal ne typische Tourirunde gedreht:

Drei Flüsse runde - Bleibach - Rotbach - Erft
Start: Kommern See
Länge: ca. 70km
hm: ca. Null

GPS Daten: GUGSDU HIER !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2007)

Sonntach war's mal wieder so weit: schönstes Wedder, Bike am Start und ab ging's raus aus dem Alltag, rein in die Pampas !

Von meinem lieblichen Heimatort kommern aus radelte ich am Kommerner See vorbei nach Hostel, von dort aus weiter über Bergbuir hinauf in den Nationalpark um dort eine der netten Downhills nach Gemünd aufzusuchen. Hab mich dann für die Abfahrt bei den Kaisereichen entschieden. Netter Trail ! Von Gemünd aus pedalierte ich dann durchs schöne Oleftal bis nach olef. Hier gings dann bächtig schön den Berg hinauf nach Broich. In schönem auf und nieder gings dann im Bogen über Sötenich und Kall nach Dottel. Dann mal die gegend um die Mülldeponie Strempt erkundet und dann gings auch schon über enen weiterennetten Downhill zurück nach Kommern. Waren dann so 50km und 1500 TOP 50 hm 

GPS und Bericht wie immer hier

Und hier noch paar nette Bildchen:


----------



## Marcel77 (11. Juli 2007)

schraeg schrieb:


> Soderle, heute hab ich mal ne typische Tourirunde gedreht:
> 
> Drei Flüsse runde - Bleibach - Rotbach - Erft
> Start: Kommern See
> ...



wie ist da die Streckenbeschaffenheit? Das sieht auf er Karte aus, als ob man die auch als Asphalt verliebter fahren kann.

Ich bin übrigens bisher immer vor der Haustür losgefahren, und auch dort wieder geendet.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2007)

Marcel77 schrieb:


> wie ist da die Streckenbeschaffenheit? Das sieht auf er Karte aus, als ob man die auch als Asphalt verliebter fahren kann.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens bisher immer vor der Haustür losgefahren, und auch dort wieder geendet.
> 
> Gruß Marcel





.... naja, im großen und ganzen ist der Streckenanteil an Asphalt schon recht hoch, also ne richtige MTb runde ist das eigentlich nicht, eher was fürs Trekkingrad. Man kann aber meistens entlang der Flüsse wählen ob man Schotter bzw. Asphalt oder halt Feldweg fahren möchte da größtenteils an beiden Ufern wein Weg vorhanden ist. An der Erft entlang kannst du auf jeden Fall viel Asphalt mitnehemen, der GPS Track ist allerdings eher auf Schotter ausgelegt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel77 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich mag halt das gehoppel nicht. Ich habe ein Mountainbike, weil mir gewichtstechnich vom Rennrad abgeraten wurde und man ja auch mal einen Feldweg fahren möchte und mir ein Cyclocross zu teuer war.

Ich muss nicht querfeldein fahren.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2007)

Soooo,

habe mal einige meiner letzten vdh Wochendwohnsitztouren fertig gestellt. Weitere folgen. Wer Lust hat auf die Links klicken.

Georouten um Gerolstein

Crossrad durch das Ahrtal zur Hohen Acht am Nürburgring

Crossrad Kylltalradweg bis nach Trier

Durch die grüne Hölle Rad am Ring 

VG

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (9. August 2007)

Ich hab mir zwei große "Tourenrad-Runden", basierend auf der Eifel-Höhen-Tour und der Tälerroute (beides auf eifel-radtouren.de), zusammen gestellt.

Ich überlege, die mit dem Rennrad oder besser mit dem Slick-bereiften MTB zu fahren. Nach deiner Erfahrung auf dem Kylltalradweg nehme ich wohl besser das MTB 

Anlage: EHT (125km, 2000Hm), Täler (125km, 1800Hm)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich überlege, die mit dem Rennrad oder besser mit dem Slick-bereiften MTB zu fahren. Nach deiner Erfahrung auf dem Kylltalradweg nehme ich wohl besser das MTB



Bei der EHT Tour kommst Du ja fast bei mir vdh vorbei  Wann wolltest Du die fahren ? Könnte Dir ein Bier kalt stellen  
Über die Hälfte der EHT bin ich schon gefahren. Alles problemlos mit dem RR zu fahren. Man muß allerdings schon aufpassen das man nicht in die Straßenkrater fährt. Die Kreisstraßen da oben sind teilweise härter zu fahren als ein Singletrail    Wollte die EHT irgendwann mal komplett fahren  
Zur Tälertour kann ich nicht viel sagen. 
Der Kylltalradweg ist auch mit dem RR fahrbar wenn man etwas dickere, pannensichere Reifen nimmt. Könnte aber sein das man sich anschließend fühlt wie ein Milchshake  Die letzten 20 KM vor Trier sind schon echt hart.

VG

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (9. August 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Bei der EHT Tour kommst Du ja fast bei mir vdh vorbei  Wann wolltest Du die fahren ?


Wollte ich diese Woche gemacht haben, da Urlaub. ZB heute! Aber schau mal nach draußen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wollte ich diese Woche gemacht haben, da Urlaub. ZB heute! Aber schau mal nach draußen



Geh doch Wildwasserfahren auf der Kyll  Wetter ist echt zum  Aber zum WE soll es ja wieder besser werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2007)

Gibts über die Georouten um Gerolstein gescheites Kartenmaterial ?
Hab mal gegoogelt aber noch nix vernünftiges gefunden.
Sind die vielleicht in den 1:25000er Karten vom Eifelverein verzeichnet ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2007)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibts über die Georouten um Gerolstein gescheites Kartenmaterial ?
> Hab mal gegoogelt aber noch nix vernünftiges gefunden.
> Sind die vielleicht in den 1:25000er Karten vom Eifelverein verzeichnet ?



Hi Hubert,

ja die gibt es. Über die einzelnen Georouten gibt es bei der Touriinfo Gerolstein kostenlose Flyer. Ich habe mir die Tour aber mit der 1:25000 Wanderkarte Nr. 19 des Eifelvereins zusmamengebastelt. Dort sind alle Georouten um Gerolstein mit einem schwarzen G auf gelbem Grund + kleinen roten Punkten auf gelbem Grund makiert. Auch Vor-Ort sind die gut ausgeschildert. Auch wenn man manchmal durch 2 Meter hohes Gras muß  

VG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2007)

......na supi ! besten dank für die info  
mal sehn  was ich mir dann zusammenbastel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2007)

schraeg schrieb:


> ......na supi ! besten dank für die info
> mal sehn  was ich mir dann zusammenbastel



Gib mir mal Deine eMAIL Adresse.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. August 2007)

Wieder was neues aus der Eifel

Gerolsteiner Tour aähhh Trail Festival


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2007)

Unterwegs in fremden Revieren !

Soderle, da war ich nochmal von zu Hause aus aufgebrochen um mal fremde Reviere abzuchecken. Die Tomburger mögens mir verzeihen  
Das Wetter passte ja prächtig am Samstag, also gings von Kommern los durch die Schavener Heide über altbekanntes Terrain am Billiger Wald vorbei nach Kreuzweingarten. Vorbei am Kloster Schweinheim erreichte ich dann unbekanntes Land. Recht nett da bei euch muss ich sagen ! Über ein paar feine Trails errecihte ich die Waldkapelle und dann später die Tomburg. Von hier aus trat ich dann wieder die Heimreise an. Via Todenfeld und Scheuren gings volle Bombe hinunter zum Steinbach. Über den Arloffer Berg nach Bad Münstereifel und später dan wieder bächtig bergan nach Eschweiler. Über alte Wege fand ich dann wieder den Weg heim wo ich mir erstmal ein lecker kühles Blondes kredenzte. Es standen dann 62km und ca. 1100 hm auf dem Zeiger.

So un nu noch paar Bildchen und wer GPS Track braucht der schaut auf meine HP nach : GUGSDU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2007)

Heut hab ich nochmal ein wenig vom rurtal unter die Stollen genommen. Von kommern gings erstmal volles Rohr in nördliche Richtung. Über Wollersheim gings dann ins Rurtal hinein. Hier steuerte ich mal den Meucheslberg oberhalb des Staubeckens an. Von Heimbach kämpfte ich mich dann über dieverse Trails und Waldautobahnen nach Düttling durch und von da aus wieder Schussfahrt nach Hause. Waren 54 km und ca. 1500 hm. Beschreibung und GPS wie immer HIER 

Bilder hier:


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. September 2007)

Zwar nicht ganz vdh aber lohnt sich trotzdem  

Mallorca 2007

Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz vdh aber lohnt sich trotzdem
> 
> Mallorca 2007
> 
> Viel Spaß



krass, fett ! wo hast du denn die touren her ? selbst ausklamüsert oder aus irgend nem führer ?

nächstes jahr wollen ein paar hier aus dem ort auch nach mallorca sich ne finca mieten, da das aber alles nur paare mit kind sind, wollt ich dann so drei tage nutzen um auch mal ne runde mtb auf mallorca zu drehen !

wie sieht das denn da mit dem privatgrund aus ? meistens liesst man immer das man immer wieder auf gesperrte wege trifft.

gruß
hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. September 2007)

schraeg schrieb:


> krass, fett ! wo hast du denn die touren her ? selbst ausklamüsert oder aus irgend nem führer ?



Hi Hubert,

die Touren habe ich aus Tourenführern, div. Foren, GPS-Seiten und Infos von Locals Vor-Ort zusammengebastelt und selbst erfahren. Die besten Tips stehen aber z.B. im Rother Wanderführer. Da sind die krassen Teile drin. Dieses Jahr bin ich weniger KM und HM als die letzten Jahre gefahren, aber dafür wesentlich extremere Sachen.
Ich habe noch 2 fette Megatouren im petto die ich aber nicht alleine fahren will. Da geht es durch das Hochgebirge und dort sind Steige bei wo man sich die Bikes gegenseitig angeben muß. Das kommt im Frühjahr 2008  

Die Geschichten mit dem Privatgrund gehören fast alle der Vergangenheit an und viele sind Märchen. Denn eigentlich ist fast ganz Mallorca Privatgrund  
Wenn man nett ist und wenige Worte spanisch kann um guten Tag zu sagen oder was für ein schöner Tag heute ist eigentlich alles erledigt. Ich bin noch nie eines Weges verwiesen worden sondern im Gegenteil. Letztes Jahr bin einmal zum Kaffee eingeladen worden und ein Opa hat mir auf deutsch !!! sein ganzen Leid geklagt das keiner aus der Fam. seine Finca mit über 100 ha. Land bewirtschaften will.

Dies Jahr hat man mir auf einer Finca gesagt ich solle besser bis runter zum Tor und dort das Rad rüberhieven anstatt durch das unwegsame Gelände wieder hoch zu fahren. Dabei habe ich mir am Stacheldraht auch noch die Knochen aufgehauen







Denn ich war in einer Sackgasse gelandet und stand bei den Leuten fast auf der Terrasse  

Außerdem sind mittlerweile viele Fincas mit ganzen Tälern wirklich verlassen. Da tut sich nichts mehr. Und unter der Woche trifft man dort eh keinen.
Wo es wohl immer noch Ärger gibt ist der Anstieg der hinter dem Hotel Formentor Richtung Cap Formentor beginnt. Aber den kann man auch leicht umfahren. Also nicht verunsichern lassen sondern immer freundlich und nett sein. Das hilft ja auch in Deutschland  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2007)

Zwar nicht ganz vdh aber fast  

Bericht Indian Summer an der Mosel 

und hier 

die dazugehörige Diashow  Glaube es lohnt sich.


VG


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab 'ne Weile suchen müssen, aber dann das passende Foto zu deinem Bild auf dem Olymp gefunden, dachte ich. An so einem schmalen Weg (auf dem wir bergauf geschoben haben) kann ich mich auch erinnern.

Beim genauen Vergleich der Fotos scheint es doch ein anderer Hügel zu sein. Du störst halt auf dem Foto 

Grüüüße René


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Beim genauen Vergleich der Fotos scheint es doch ein anderer Hügel zu sein. Du störst halt auf dem Foto



   

So besser  







Habe zu Hause noch andere Bilder oben vom Olymp wo ich auch nicht drauf bin. Ich vergleich die mal mit Deinem.

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Oktober 2007)

Sooo,

endlich mal wieder ne echte vdh-Tour.

Schneifelhöhen-IndianSummer-Tour

und hier

 die dazugehörige Diashow 


@René, Mist hatte doch zu Hause schon alle Bilder gelöscht  . Aber demnächst gibt es wieder was vom Olymp  

VG

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Eifel


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. September 2008)

Zwar nicht vor der Haustür  aber immer wieder schön 

Mallorca 2008


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2009)

So, ich grab den Threat nochmal aus, weil ich euch die Bilder der heutigen Winterrunde nicht vorenthalten wollte. Ist eigentlich eine ZUR-HAUSTÜR-LOSFAHRER, hab meine Blechbüchse in Inspektion gebracht und was liegt da näher als bei dem porno-winterwetter mit dem bie zurück zu fahren 
Hier die Bilder:



 





 





 




















GPS TRACK​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2009)

Paar Bilder von der Feierabendrunde heute:



























Von der Haustüre nach Gemünd und Olef, dann wieder nach Hause mit Bikekumpane

Mehr Info's hier​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2009)

Nicht das ihr denkt ich fahr net mehr. Im Gegenteil 

Eifeler Quellenpfad

50KM Trailorgie im Nachbarland


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2009)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nicht das ihr denkt ich fahr net mehr. Im Gegenteil








  Oh, ja er fährt noch, er fährt noch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16573


> 50KM Trailorgie im Nachbarland


Wo war denn das  Will da hin ! Gerne auch Insiderinfos per pm


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Paar Bilder von der Feierabendrunde heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




...ups, genau so einen Trail gibts bei uns auch. Fahr ich heut abend noch. Von der Haustüre aus! Evtl gibts auch ein Bildchen zum Vergleich.


@xcracer

das sieht mir nach luxemburgischer Schweiz aus. Der Herr Sonntag war da glaubsch auch mal.​


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... luxemburgischer Schweiz


Auflösung?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Auflösung?





OAS hat bei Sevenload 2 super Videos der Strecke


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2009)

Neues aus der Südeifel. Aufgrund von Glücksgefühlen in den Trails nicht so viele Fotos.

Trails und Bahntrassenbiken

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2009)

Heuer wollt ich eigentlich was am Weissen Stein rumkacheln. Da meine Karre aber auf halbem Weg schlapp machte musste ich kurzzeitig auf eine ZUR-HAUSTÜR-LOSFAHRER Toru umdisponieren. Also Karre beim Schrauber abgegeben und dann einfach frei Schnauze durch die Rureifel.

Vorbei an futuristischen Gebäuden:




Vorbei an alten Gebäuden:




Durch saftige Wiesen:


 

 

 



Über äußerst gefährliche Pfade  :




Über schmale Pfade:


 

 

 



Treppe rauf:




Vorbei an kleinen Tierchen:




Vorbei an größeren Tierchen :  ( is scho schlecht wenn die Glocken länger als das Seil sin  )




Und an seltsamen Pfahlbauten:




Zu guter letzt noch ein paar Schöne Pano-Bilder

Auffahrt nach Herhahn:




Na wo ist die Burg ?




Geglitzer vor Einruhr:




Still ruht der See:




Still ruht er immer noch:




.... und immer noch !




Feine Hütte wa ?




So jetz hab ich euch genug belästigt ! Hier noch das Hoehenprofil wenns überhaupt wen interessiert:




Track kann ich bei Bedarf auf Anfrage senden. Haut rein .... schraeg​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Mai 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Haut rein .... schraeg



Tolle Bilder Helmut. Bei mir ist erstmal Ende. Außen- Innenmeniskus kaputt und Kreuzband gerissen  Aber ich komm wieder, keine Frage.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2009)

Danke für's Lob ! Wie macht man sich denn so viele Sachen gleichzeitig kaputt ? Hört sich nach Fussballer oder Skifahrer an !  Wünsche auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung und das du bald wieder auf's Bike kannst !


PS: Hubert nich Helmut


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Mai 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Hubert nich Helmut



Oh ha, glaube der Schädel hat auch was abbekommen 

Wie man sich so viel kaputt macht ?
Indem man eine Treppe runtergeht, mit der Hacke abrutscht, den wertvollen Aktenkoffer mit wichtigen Akten nicht los lassen will  und dann irdenwie unglücklich 3 Stufen tiefer aufkommt. Gott sei dank hats der Knöchel mit den Bändern überlebt.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2009)

Alles Gute Jörg! Tss, tss! Du machst Sachen


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Oh ha, glaube der Schädel hat auch was abbekommen
> 
> Wie man sich so viel kaputt macht ?
> Indem man eine Treppe runtergeht, mit der Hacke abrutscht, den wertvollen Aktenkoffer mit wichtigen Akten nicht los lassen will  und dann irdenwie unglücklich 3 Stufen tiefer aufkommt. Gott sei dank hats der Knöchel mit den Bändern überlebt.
> ...



Mensch Jörg.....und da heißt es immer, Mountainbiken sei gefährlich.

Das kann ja ein wenig länger dauern mit der Genesung.....trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mensch Jörg.....und da heißt es immer, Mountainbiken sei gefährlich.



Du erstaunst mich, weiß doch keiner besser als Du, dass z.B. Rennradfahren viel riskanter ist.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Mai 2009)

Danke erstmal.
Joo das dauert. Operiert wird in ca. 8 Wochen da erst alles abschwellen und die Entzündung raus muß. Leichtes radeln ca. 2 Monate nach der OP und volle Belastung wieder ca. 10 Monate nach der OP.
Also dann mal bis zum nächsten Frühjahr 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. September 2009)

Tach zusammen,

da bin ich wieder. Viel schneller als gedacht. Hatte das Glück von einem super Arzt operiert worden zu sein und dank professioneller Reha geht es täglich aufwärts. Sa / So ging es das erste mal nach 5 Monaten wieder aufs Rad. Zwar noch extrem vorsichtig aber es geht besser als ich dachte 

Zur Belohnung habe ich mein Retrooldtimer ausgefahren. Tomac Buckshot Rahmen-Nr. 17














Man sieht der Herbst ist da. Gott sei dank kann ich die schönste Jahreszeit für Biker wohl doch einigermaßen genießen. Zwar nicht auf den Eifel- oder Ahrtaltrails aber immerhin.








Der erste etwas schwierige Anstieg.  Für mich waren die 2KM mit 5 - 6% schon eine extreme Herausforderung 








Und zum Abschluß als Belohnung noch ein kleiner Trail. 








Da habe ich aber schon gemerkt das es noch einige Wochen braucht bis man wieder stabil im Rad sitzt und alles ausgleichen kann. Aber immerhin bin ich am Wochenende 85 Km mit 500 HM geradelt. Der Anfang ist gemacht.

Für die meisten von euch natürlich alles sehr unspektakulär aber für mich war es nach so langer Verletzungspause eine riesen Sache.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2009)

Schön das dein Knie wieder funktioniert ! Ich hoffe dann in nächster Zeit auf weitere schöne Bilder von Vor-Der-Haustür-Touren. Weiterhin gute Besserung

Schönes Tomac hast du da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelermaettes (7. September 2009)

Wenn hier schon alle von Eifel, Herbst und MTB reden, will ich Euch nicht diese Bilder aus dem letzten Herbst vorenthalten. Is bei mir quasi vor der Tür:


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2009)

Heh Jörg,

welcome back, dein Tomac ist nicht retro sondern alt. 

Meins ist retro.





Grüße

Michael


----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Meins ist retro.



Was man vom Fahrer jetzt nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Heh Jörg,
> welcome back, dein Tomac ist nicht retro sondern alt.
> Meins ist retro.



Hi Micha,

ich meinte das auch eher in Verbindung mit den neuen Anbauteilen. Der Rahmen mit der Nr. 17 ist wirklich alt. Zuerst wollte ich mir beim Stadler auch nen neues Cortez holen. Find ich auch nen Knaller. Aber da ich noch nen fast neues KTM Carbon HT zu Hause habe habe ich mir lieber diesen Oldierahmen aus Canada geholt 
Bis bald auf den Trails in Luxenburg 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. September 2009)

Rehatour 2,

alle Böcke müssen mal wieder aus dem Stall 







Da macht das radeln doch wieder doppelt so viel Spaß














Auch andere genossen die Abendsonne. Wenn auch in anderen Höhen.








Letzte Pause vor den Haldentrails








Ach macht das wieder Spaß. So langsam taste ich mich wieder ran














Es wurde schon langsam dunkel und so ging es an der schönen Erft zurück










@eifelermaettes
Da gibt es aber wesentlich spektakulärere Bilder aus der Gegend. Glaub mir ich kenn mich da aus  Bin schon seit 5 Jahren fast jedes WE in Hallschlag. Wenn ich wieder richtig fit bin drehen wir mal einige Touren zusammen 


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## eifelermaettes (16. September 2009)

@spitfire4
Klar, bin immer für ne Runde zu haben. Wir sind vier MTB´ler in Kronenburg. 
Würde mich über ne gemeinsame Tour freuen.

Mättes


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2009)

Gestern Abend drehte ich noch eine spektakuläre Tour immer nah am Abgrund 




















@Mättes, dreh jetzt am WE endlich mal wieder ne kleine Runde durch die Schneifel. Mal sehen wie es geht. 
Wenn es ganz gut funzt meld ich mich demnächst für ne gemeinsame Tour.


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. September 2009)

Soooo,

nach langer Zeit der Gebrechen endlich der erste Versuch einer bergigen Schneifeltour. Früh morgens, in der Nacht waren es übrigens -0,5 Grad, ging es durch das Kylltal und Zitterwald Richtung belgische Grenze hoch nach Losheim. Da man ja sehr viel von bösen belgischen Revierwächtern hört und liest bin ich lieber in Deutschland geblieben  














Unterwegs dann einen kleineren Trail mitgenommen








über die Hochebene ging es dann durch den Kronenburger Wald nach Frauenkron 







Dort unten wartete für mich der Scharfrichter. Eine lange Steigung immer zwischen 14 - 20 %. 









Glücklich und kaputt oben angekommen ging es dann zurück. 
Landschaftlich schöne WAB-Tour mit ca. 40 KM / 750 HM. Mir hat es gereicht.


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2009)

So, dann will ich auch nochmal den Thread mit herbstlichen Bildern füllen:






Trail zur Kohlweghütte





Trail zum Urftsee hinter Wolfgarten





Eifel-Gate





Kickley





Trail nach Hohenfried





Kanzelweg nach Gemünd





home sweet home - bleiverseuchter Kommerner See​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bilder Hubert. Ich habe leider nur Handyfotos von gestern. Dafür mit mehr Sonne  


Auf der kleinen Halde

























und wieder kurz vor der Haustür 









Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2010)

Einfach herrlich der Winter oder ? Hab heute mein Auto in Olef abgestellt, wird morgen repariert. Hab mich dann erstmal hinauf nach Vogelsang / Wollseifen gemacht:



 


Anstieg nach Herhan und Hochfläche




Wollseifen

Dann gings weiter hinunter zur Urftstaumauer:





Ein wenig am Ufer entlang ging's dann hinter Rurberg hinauf auf den Kermeter:



 


Rurberg im Schnee



 

 
Kermeterpfade




Dicke Boom beim Rastplatz Paulushof

Vom Kermeter bin ich dann über Hirschley und WOlfgarten in Richtung Voißel nach Hause. Leider hielt der Akku meiner kamera der kälte nicht stand. Schöne Runde durch die schöne Winterlandschaft, Gell !​


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab heute mein Auto in Olef abgestellt, wird morgen repariert...



alle Jahre wieder... 

Wobei mir das Wetter vor 1 Jahr bedeutend besser gefällt als das was wir momentan haben...

Aber wenigstens scheint es mit dem angekündigten Dauerfrost nun nicht gleich wieder zu Matsch zu werden und danach zu vereisen wie vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2010)

Hehe stimmt, ist mir auch gerad eingefallen ! Letztes Jahr bin ich aber rechts rum über Gemünd jefahren bzw. gerutscht. Letztes Jahr war es auch noch 4 Grad kälter wenn ich mich recht erinnere, heut warens -4°C


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte eher, daß dein Auto in der Werkstatt ist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2010)

Nja, Januar ist irgendwie immer so der Monat wo ichs mal in Inspektion bring, fahr dann kurz darauf meist in Wintersport, dann lass ichs gerne mal checken vorher, diesmal bekommt er aber auchn neues Schnüffelstück hinten raus


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre eigentlich immer vor der Haustür los, der Kottenforst ist ja direkt bei mir um die Ecke

Ein paar Impressionen meiner Hometrails:


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2010)

Tolle Bilder Hubert 

Habe am WE hier auch mal kurz gespielt 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4176



Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2010)

http://rene-xcracer.blogspot.com/2010/01/kufen-statt-reifen.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2010)

@xcracer: Am geilsten find ich das Piorettchen im 2 Video 

@spitfire4: mit welcher cam hast du das gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> @spitfire4: mit welcher cam hast du das gemacht ?



Das ist so nen Billigteil aus der Bucht für 50,- EUR. 
Artikel-Nr. 160390954852
Hat SD-CardSlot und 2 AA Batterien. Zum rumspielen absolut o.k. Wenn es mir weiter Spaß macht hole ich mir die neue Contour HD. 

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> http://rene-xcracer.blogspot.com/2010/01/kufen-statt-reifen.html



Geile Überholmanöver. Würde sagen rodeln kannst besser als radeln 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2010)

War ja ganz nett gestern aber wegen mir kann die weiße
Ka..e langsam wieder wegschmelzen.
Mußte feststellen das ich wohl der einzigste Bekloppte 
war der da mit dem Bike rumgerutscht ist.

Snowride inkl. Einschlag 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Februar 2010)

Ja ist denn schon Frühling 
Mei war das schön gestern Nachmittag


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2010)

Bin ja selber bekennender Schutzblechfahrer, aber zum Foto hätt ich das Teil abgeklemmt 

Komische Gegend, die Berge werden als Negativprofil in die Landschft gebuddelt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2010)

So, dann werd ich hieir mal wieder ein wenig Leben in die Bude bringen. Da sich ja der Winter nun wohl entgültig verzogen hat und heuer die Sosnne schien wurd's mal wieder Zeit für ne längere VDHL-Tour, damit die Schenkel schonmal Fit für den Sommer werden.

Zunächst gabs übliches Feld- und Waldweggeplänkel immer in Richtung N-Stadt. Dort wurden dann bekannte Trails angesteuert (bekannt dank Herrn S. aus Eu und Herrn ML aus Erfttown ). Immer wieder fein in den Dutch Mountains  Dann weitere feiste Trails im Tale der Rur bis Heimbach. Hier dann bächtig mächtig den Berg hinauf den Scheitel des Kermeters gekämmt un d gebürstet und dann wieder durchs Feuchtgebiet zur Golden Gate hinunter. Auch hier hat Xynthia ganze Arbeit geleistet, komplette Waldstücke liegen quer ! Dann hab ich den Touriradelweg am Urftsee Missbraucht um dann über altbekannte Trails Richtung Wolfgarten und Voißel zu entschwinden. Top heuer, bei 14°C hab ich mir sogar nen kleinen Sonnebränding in der Fratze geholt 

Bildchen:




Feldweggeplänkel Richtung N-Downtown




Auf und nieder immer wieder !




DutchMountains




So muss das sein !




Blattsalat ?




Ponale Strasse of Rurtal ?




Rechts aua Dornen und links aua Knochen !




Golden Gate of Eifel




im Anflug auf Voißel

.... to be Continued ....​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2010)

Sehr fein, mal wieder. Ich war zufällig am gleichen Tag im Urfttal auf der K7. Aber ohne Rädchen 

Muss mal deine LMB-Termine im Auge behalten. Schließe mich bestimmt bei einer deiner nächsten Runden mal an.

Gruß René


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Sehr fein, mal wieder. Ich war zufällig am gleichen Tag im Urfttal auf der K7. Aber ohne Rädchen
> 
> Muss mal deine LMB-Termine im Auge behalten. Schließe mich bestimmt bei einer deiner nächsten Runden mal an.
> 
> Gruß René



Gerne, hab gesehn das wir eh diesjahr die gleiche Runde drehen.
Hab mal die Teilnehmerliste vom Schinderhannes und Rhesn durchgeschaut und siehe da ..... 

Die nächsten "größeren" Touren werd ich wohl am 17/18 April drehen, da ist die Suesse wieder das ganze WE arbeiten und ich bekomm freien Auslauf


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2010)

Leven Hubäät, dank deiner Fotobegeisterung den "Rübenkeller" gefunden den scouten wir jetzt mal mit archaischem Aufwand (=HUNGER!) Bedankt an dieser Stell', der Pete.
Zu deinem Topshot "Golden Gate of Eifel" - streichst du das Ding noch Rot an? Wegen die Touris?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2010)

JOha, Rübenkeller hat mir der liebe Eddy mal gezeigt, da gibts mörder Zeugs gegen Hunger !
Das mit dem rot wär ne Klasse Idee, da kann sich der Nationalpark nochmal ein paar Mark mehr in die Tasche hauen und nen Ranger mehr einstellen der vielleicht noch Wegzoll für die Brücke verlangt !


----------



## Handlampe (4. April 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das mit dem rot wär ne Klasse Idee, da kann sich der Nationalpark nochmal ein paar Mark mehr in die Tasche hauen und nen Ranger mehr einstellen der vielleicht noch Wegzoll für die Brücke verlangt !




Ach...die Brücke ist für Radfahrer offen? Ich hätte mal vermutet die wäre für's MTB gesperrt.....wie so fast Alles im NaPa Eifel.

Hubert, schreib auf jeden Fall wieder ne längere Tour aus, dann versuch ich auch endlich mal dabei zu sein. Muß mal wieder wo anders fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2010)

Ja, die Brücke ist für Zweiräder mit Pedalantrieb offen, an dem anschliessenden Anstieg zur Burg Vogelsang scheiter sicherlich 99% der üblichen Touriradler auf der K7. (16-22%)

Ok, ich lass dann im LMB mal was von mir hören.


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2010)

Von Vogelsang zur Brücke ist sogar ein sehr breiter alsfaltierter Weg gebaut worden. Darüber verläuft das Radverkehrswegenetz NRW.


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2010)

@Spitfire: Wo ham' mer's denn die "Kleine Halde"? Vielen Dank für kurze Info, der Pete!
@Hubäät: Und die "Ponale Straße"? - muss da Popocreme drauf oder ist 'se manierlich zu fahren? Teil dich mit! LG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2010)

Ponale Strasse ist ein feiner Trail ! Sie spuckt dich in Abenden aus.
Wie du das mit Popocreme meinst weiss ich net aber ich fahr da mitm Hartende ohne Poposchmerzen runter


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2010)

@Hubäät: Ponalen Dank, geschätzter Schreinermeister Das fassen wir mal ins Schaltauge! LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2010)

Hier meine Herrn, zwar keine VDHL-Tour und nichts spektakuläres aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand mit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10027


----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2010)

Samstag bin auf vier Rädern unterwegs.


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Samstag bin auf vier Rädern unterwegs.



Hoffentlich standesgemäß abseits der Straße....


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2010)

Nein, aber oben ohne


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2010)

...und ich sach noch "faa nich ohne Helm!"...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Trailjunkies 
Ich war mal wieder im Nachbarland
Nähe meines Zweitwohnsitzes unterwegs und hatte dort
einen schönen flowigen Tag.

 Trailfestival 



Spank-Lenker mit 770mm breite sind nicht immer gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2010)

Dafür scheinst du massig Platz für Elektronik am Lenker zu haben 
Was hattest du nochmal für ne Helmcam ? Vid is ja schon scheee


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hubert,

das Video ist extrem komprimiert. Habe das original in Full-HD. Das auf nem großen LCD ist der Hammer.
Habe es mit der neuen Kodak Playsport gemacht.

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2010)

Aha, die ist ja auch vom Preis her recht interessant. Wie und wo hast du die befestigt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2010)

Befestigung

Auf dem Lenker vibriert das zu stark. Also mit 4 Kabelbindern am Helm fixiert. Sieht ganz lustig aus wenn man das mit Kamera auf dem Helm hat. Auf die Frage von Wanderern was ich denn da auf dem Helm habe sage ich immer: Ich bin von google-Bike und scanne die Wälder nach Wanderwegen ab 
Das Beste ist, die meisten glauben das schimpfen über google und sagen zu mir ich könne ja nichts dafür sondern mache nur meinen Job


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Die Grünen haben gewonnen.
Auto gefahren wird net mehr. Nur noch radeln, fressen, saufen. Die neu SAUFBAHN ist fertig


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2010)

War das auf der A57 bei Neuss letztes Wochenende? Da war doch irgendwas gesperrt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War das auf der A57 bei Neuss letztes Wochenende? Da war doch irgendwas gesperrt.



Net ganz. Wenn die die A57 dafür sperren geht in NRW nichts mehr. 
Das war auf der A540 bei Grevenbroich weisse Schätzelein . Da wo früher immer Autobahnpolizei gedreht wurde


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2010)

Und was war da? Der längste Schützenfestbiertisch der Welt?

Viel Spaß in LUX auf den Felstrails, mach ein paar Buidls und Filmchen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und was war da? Der längste Schützenfestbiertisch der Welt?



Das war die Generalprobe hier für.

http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/Ruhr-2010-sperrt-die-A40-id329788.html

Natürlich gibbet von den Felsenwegen was zu gucken.
Ich erforsche neues Gebiet. Wird bestimmt spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2010)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das war die Generalprobe hier für.
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/kultur/Ruhr-2010-sperrt-die-A40-id329788.html



Ach du Kacke, was ein Schwachsinn...

Zum Glück schon weit genug weg, als daß man die Auswirkungen der Umleitungsfahrer mitbekommt.

Wenn du einen Track in LUX aufzeichnest oder schon hast, wäre ich bei Gelegenheit mal daran interessiert. War letztes Jahr mit Trialeddy in der Teufelsschlucht und am Ferschweiler Plateau, sehr nettes Terrain dort


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juni 2010)

Teufelsschlucht selber find ich net so spannend da viel Schlepperei. Wenige Meter weg davon sind die flowigen Trails. Und generell find ich die Lux-Seite besser da wesentlich bessere Trails. Tracks habe ich einige. Bin ja mind. 1 x pro Monat da. Habe die nur alle noch nicht bearbeitet. 
So ich bin wech. Schönes langen WE.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Oktober 2010)

Tach,
ich hatte in meinem Eifelhaus langeweile und bin mal kurz rüber ins Sprudelwasserland. 
Schee war es und voll


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2010)

Herbst is auch was feines oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2010)

*Alle Jahre wieder die obligatorischen Bilder vom Biken im Schnee. Diesmal allerdings in heimischem Revier:*









































Alle Bilder hier: LINK​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2010)

Und noch mehr Schnee:































Alle Bilder​


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2010)

Mensch Hubert....mach mal den Blaufilter von der Linse....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2010)

äh ? blaufilter ? dabei hatt ich gar nix getrunken !
wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2010)

Die Lampe meint, die Bilders sind reichlich blaustichig. Entweder mit dem Weißabgleich in der Kamera was spielen oder mit der Bildbearbeitung deiner Wahl.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Lampe meint, die Bilders sind reichlich blaustichig. Entweder mit dem Weißabgleich in der Kamera was spielen oder mit der Bildbearbeitung deiner Wahl.




Rischtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin Samstag auch vdh in der Schneifel losgefahren.
Habe nur den Untersatz gewechselt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sau gut ! Auch wenn ich Dachlatten nicht mag aber dafür würd ich die Dinger vielleicht auchmal gegen meine Schaltafel tauschen


----------



## black (20. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sau gut ! Auch wenn ich Dachlatten nicht mag aber dafür würd ich die Dinger vielleicht auchmal gegen meine Schaltafel tauschen



@schräg: sollten die Verhältnisse das zwischen den Tagen zulassen, können wir gerne mal auf Dachlatten den Wald unsicher machen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Dezember 2010)

black schrieb:


> sollten die Verhältnisse das zwischen den Tagen zulassen



In der Schneifel mache ich mir bei den Wetteraussichten die nächsten Wochen keine Gedanken darüber.
Eher darum ob ich nach Weihnachten noch aus meiner Hütte komme wenn es noch mehr schneit.

@schraeg, bin früher auch nur Alpin gefahren. Aber man wird ja älter  Das sind jetzt NordicCruising Ski.
Mit denen kann man auch noch ganz gut abfahren. Macht auf jeden Fall ein Heidenspaß. 


Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Wald

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2010)

black schrieb:


> @schräg: sollten die Verhältnisse das zwischen den Tagen zulassen, können wir gerne mal auf Dachlatten den Wald unsicher machen



Dazu müsst ich mir erstmal welche organisieren ! Ich schau gleich mal auf Muttis Dachboden nach da müssten noch son paar UraltSki liegen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. März 2011)

Die Vulkaneifel ruft
Ein endloses Traileldorado

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeMe3PhF9ac"]YouTube        - MTB Trailtour Eifel Vulkaneifel[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2011)

*lechzsabber*


----------



## Langenfelder (24. März 2011)

bimgo 
nur wo in der Vulkaneifel


----------



## on any sunday (25. März 2011)

Laut gut unterrichteter Kreise war das eine Explorertour mit viel Schieberei und eine vernünftige Runde ist noch in der Mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

will auch hin!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Das sieht schwer nach den Eifler Dolomiten aus !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das sieht schwer nach den Eifler Dolomiten aus !



Falsch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Ok, weiter bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen


----------



## route61 (27. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ok, weiter bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen



Da hin fahr ich aber auch nicht von der Haustür los. Bin am 03. oder 16. April da.
Kann Euch ja dann berichten, Hubert und Jürgen . 
10. und 15. sind ja vergeben (ohne s) 

der Bertram


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. April 2011)

Sooooo,

hier die Fortsetzung unserer Explorertour [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCOXGelXc-U"]YouTube        - MTB Mountainbike Tour Trailtour Eifel Vulkaneifel Vers. 2[/nomedia]


Bin ich froh das wir da unsere Ruhe haben wenn ich hier das ganze Zeugs vom Siebengebirge, Nägel im Bergischen usw lese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2011)

Sieht ja echt super aus ! Dacht immer ich kenn ein wenig die Eifel aber wo das ist .... ???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2011)

So, dann kram ich den Fred nochmal nach oben. Audo musste in Inpsekion drum hab ichs schonmal vor die Türe gestellt und dann ne nette Runde durch die Wildniss gedreht:



































































Fein wars, und zum Schluss immer das beste:




​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Mai 2011)

Schöne Bilder Hubert 

Zwar nicht ganz vdh aber immer wieder schön 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-nChOP6YuI"]YouTube        - MTB Trailtour MÃ¼llerthal extrem[/nomedia]


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Mai 2011)

wenn ich vor der Haustür losfahre hab ich nicht solche schönen Trail`s


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wenn ich vor der Haustür losfahre hab ich nicht solche schönen Trail`s



Naja, dann mußt du deine Gartenhütte eben auch in die Südeifel versetzen, dann passt das 

Aber beschweren können wir uns eigentlich auch nicht bezüglich der vorhandenen Trails und Gebiete. 
Andere zahlen sogar Geld, um sich über unsere Hometrails guiden zu lassen


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2011)

Genau, ist jammern auf hoher Nivea, jedenfalls für die Falschrheinseitigen. Und ich würde sagen, das einige nur versuchen, mit guiden Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Mai 2011)

was will ich denn in der Südeifel, da müsste ich schon ( Früh ) Rentner sein um da wohnen zu wollen. Ausser Wandern und Beiken geht da doch nix.
Ein Jahr Mayen hat gereicht, der Winter war lang und scheißßße kalt da war nix mit radfahren.

Beschweren mach ich ja garnich, hab am Sonntag nur einen Fehler gemacht 
ICH BIN UM 11 UHR LOSGEFAHREN,

ich muss euch sagen es waren Horden von SPAZIERGÄNGERN unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> was will ich denn in der Südeifel, da müsste ich schon ( Früh ) Rentner sein um da wohnen zu wollen. Ausser Wandern und Beiken geht da doch nix.



Muahhh der ist gut  Aber hast ja Recht. Dafür hat es da keine Wanderer. Die sind da wahrscheinlich schon alle so alt das die nicht mehr die Berge raufkommen.
Zum Biken ist die Südeifel ein Paradies.


----------



## route61 (9. Mai 2011)

Weilerswist ist ja eher wegen der A61 und seiner Autobahnabfahrt bekannt. Daß man hier einen guten Einstieg in die Ville hat weiß nicht jeder.
Um so schöner, wenn man auf denTrails surfen kann, die andere schon ausprobiert und für gut befunden haben.

So habe ich, um die Ville kennen zu lernen, bei G(y)psies einen Track ausgesucht, der die Ville in komprimioerter Form präsentiert: "Best of Ville".

Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin begeistert. Hab' dat dingens an meinen Sartpunkt angepasst und los gings.
Leider hatte mein Mitfahrer mich versetzt und ich mußte diese Tour alleine genießen. Vom Boule Club, wo ich an einem Frühlings-Fest Teilnehmen mußte, über einpaar Straßen und Feldwege an den Einstiegstrail beim Quarzwerk zum Swister Turm hoch.






Dann über drei wirklich schöne Trails und einige schöne WAen zum Dirtpark bei Merten und weiter oberhalb von Walberberg die Aussicht nach Köln und ins Bergische genossen.




Von da aus zum Berggeistweiher, 




wo es wunderschöne Trails entlang des Ufers zu fahren galt. Am Ende  einen leichten Drop und über Trails beim Birkhof WAen Richtung Brühl und  Villenhofer Maar.




Vorbei am Entenweiher ging es einmal fast komplett um den Pingsdorfer See herum, zum Schluchtsee und am Westufer des Heider Bergsees





nach Brühl Heide hinein um direkt auf der anderen Seite am Gruhlsee bei Kierberg schmale Trails zu fahren. Plötzlich findet man sich in einer total verschneiten Landschaft wieder, und das im Mai!





Über den Margarethenweiher geht es an Fischenich vorbei zum Werkstattweiher (ganz schön eng der Uferweg) und dann in der Nähe des Nordfeldweihers entlang zum Bleibtreusee. Von dort einmal um den ehemaligen Tagebau herum, 





den großen Klärteich tangiert, zum Roddersee, vorbei an einer wunderschönen eisernen Treppen-Brücke zum Ostufer des Köttinger-Sees, wo in einen Trail eingestiegen wird 




der im Westen zum Concordiasee hinüberwechselt.

Das Ufer des Concordiasees, direkt an der A1 gelegen ist technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll, viele Wurzeln, Stufen und obendrein sehr schmal.

Leider war der Speicher meines Handys voll und sein Akku leer. Also ging es ohne Doku weiter. Zurück gings dann über Köttingen am Liblarer See westlich vorbei.
Den Waldbiergarten mußte ich leider auslassen, weil ich kein Schloß dabei hatte und der Parkplatz nicht einsehbar war :-(((.
Also durstig unter der Eisenbahnlinie hindurch hinunter zu Ober-, Mittel- und Untersee um dann nochmal von Westen her den Donatusseehügel (hier stand früher ein Aussichtsturm) anzugreifen. Den schmalen Trail oben ließ ich mir nicht nehmen, obwohl der ziemlich zugewachsen ist, aber das Bergabstück belohnt für die Unnannehmlichkeiten. Fahrt diesen Trail!!!

Steil runter gings über den Verbindungsweg auf der anderen Seite wieder etwas hoch und auf zum Silbersee, der ebenfalls mit einem schönen Trail aufwartet. Die Brücke fahre ich nicht, aber den Wurzeldrop am Ende, wo man das Gewicht schon gut nach hinten verlagern sollte, um nicht an einer der Wurzeln hängen zu bleiben und einen Salto zu schlagen.

Unter der Autobahn durch gings dann kurz vor der Landstraße scharf rechts in den Verbindungstrail Richtung Swister Berg Sportplatz. Am Swister Turm dann noch schön den Berg hinunter und auf dem Radweg entlang der Landstraße zurück nach Weilerswist.

Am Ende waren es 56km und ca. 550 Höhenmeter netto. Eine wunderschöne Tour. Auf dem Frühlingsfest gabs dann das heißersehnte Getränk und einiges mehr an Gaumenfreuden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2011)

Senile Bettflucht .... 

.... oder täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Heute wars dann um 06:30 Uhr so weit. Die Klappen gingen auf und ich war hell wach. Was macht man also so früh am SOnntag wenn alles andere noch schläft ? Biken ! Paar Brötchen in den Hals geschoben und gegen 08:00 Uhr gings dann los. Zunächst über die Hometrails nach Düttling. Die Eingeborenen sagen hier " In Düttling witt de Wöng jedrieht" was so viel heisst wie hier oben ists meist windig ! Über Schafbachtal und Kälbchensweg steuerte ich einen höchst brisanten Pfad an.









Der ist nicht etwa schwer zu fahren, nein vielmehr stört den gemeinen Biker das komische Schild mit rotem Rahmen und nem Fahrrad drauf. Zum Glück fahr ich ja MTB und nicht Fahrrad !














Was die Mönche wohl hinter den hoch gesicherten Mauern so treiben ? Man munkelt die brauen hier ein Gesöff mit guten 12 Umdrehungen. Soll ganz schön lala im Kopf machen !






Dann gings zum nächsten heißen Eisen. Wieder son komisches Schild. Hm, was die woll einem sagen wollen. Wär auch gar nicht nötig eigentlich weil wohl die meisten die da runter wollen eh nicht fahren sondern schieben:











Aber viel schönes zu sehen gabs da oben auch:






Unten gings dann wieder auf altbekannten Pfaden einmal ums Gewässer und danach den perversen Anstieg auf den Kermeter hinauf. Mann watt bin ich den schon raufgedämmelt und mann watt hab ich hier schon an Körnern gelassen.
















Auf dem Weg nach oben gings an dem neu angelegten Ferienpark am Staudamm Schwammenauel vorbei. Jaja, schaffe scchaffe Häusle bauen damit mit dem Affenpark nochn paar Mark mehr verdient werden. Naturschutz ? Watt, wer bis du denn ? Wer jedes Jahr über 20. Mio Besucher durch die Wälder quetschen will der braucht Kapazität. Watt interresiert dann das Einzelschicksal das in Form von komischen Schildern ausgegrenzt wird. Mit dem Sparsamen Biker und seinem Deuter Hydrobad is halt kein Geld zu verdienen !











Naja seis drum. Wisst ihr was das gute am bergauf fahren ist ? Irgendwann gehts auch wieder bergab. Diesmal wieder über einen höchst brisanten Pfad. Die Barriere am Eingang hatte schon ein anderer Nervenschwacher Kamerad ungehauen. Freie fahrt für freie Bürger also:











Und so schlug ich dann mit breitem Grinsen den Heimweg ein. Noch den ein oder anderen Pfad im Niemandsland mitgenommen und dann wartete zu Hause auch schon das Mittagessen. Gar nicht mal so übel so früh zu starten.






https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_SDqzqQJcDPw/TdlFx8RMiSI/AAAAAAAABb4/Dak-GGYhmq4/P1020404.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (30. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht ....
> 
> ....
> Was die Mönche wohl hinter den hoch gesicherten Mauern so treiben ? Man munkelt die brauen hier ein Gesöff mit guten 12 Umdrehungen. Soll ganz schön lala im Kopf machen !
> ...


 
Ich glaube, mit den 12% ist nicht der Alkoholgehalt, sondern der Stammwürzegehalt des Biers gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2011)

Es beziht sich auf den Alloholgehalt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trappistenbier


----------



## supasini (7. Juni 2011)

Aber leider wird in Mariawald kein Bier mehr gebraut...
die 12% beziehen sich auf die gefühlte Steigung der Straße von Heimbach, während man an der Abtei vorbeifährt und einem im ungüstigsten Fall der Erbsensuppengeruch in die Nase steigt und zum Absteigen zu nötigen versucht...


----------



## route61 (20. Juli 2011)

Gestern hatte es eine kurze Tour werden sollen, da es ja regnete . Da meine zwei Mitfahrer aufgrund des Regens keine Lust mehr hatten, machte ich mich allein auf den Weg in die Eifel.

Über Büllesheim, Weidesheim, Palmersheim und Schweinheim näherte ich mich unter Mitnahme eines Trails dem Hahnenberg-Parkplatz. Kurzerhand über die westliche Nebenstrecke den Hahnenberg (410 m) erklommen, oben aufgrund eines Navigationsfehlers in unwegsame Seitenwege aber dann auf einem schönen Pfad zurück auf die Forstautobahn. 
Weiter gings geradewegs nach Scheuren und auf verschlungenen Wegen nach BME Wald und Scheuerheck. 
Als nächstes nahm ich den Michelsberg (500 m) in Angriff. Zunächst musste ich noch einen kaum befahrbaren Weg austesten, bevor ich aus dem Wald herauskommend den Michelsberg vor mir sehen konnte. Ich befand mich nun auf dem Verbindungsweg Decke Tönnes - Michelsberg.

Am Michelsberg Ostseite ersmal die Regenklamotten gegen etwas windschnittigeres getauscht, gerastet und die Aussicht genossen, hier Wachtberg vor dem Siebengebirge,





da das Rheintal mit Wesseling.





Auch wenn es keinen Nährwert hat, so muß ich doch immer ein Bild der Kirche St. Michael machen





Weiter unten auf dem Eifelblick hat man wunderschöne Aussicht auf die Eifel Richtung Nürburgring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und Belgien





.

Weiter gings runter nach Mahlberg, dort entlang der Kanalisation durch den Wald bis zum Erftstaubecken oberhalb von Eicherscheid. Ab Eicherscheid die MTB Tour 1 zu den Nöthener Tannen und durch das Eschweilertal zur Mörschemer Mühle. 
In Anbetracht der fortgeschrittenen Stunde fuhr ich dann über Iversheim an der Erft entlang quasi auf direktem Wege nach Hause.

Am Ende waren es etwas über 70 km.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. November 2011)

Tach 

Fotos gibt es keine dafür bewegte Bilder in HD

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ6fCiQdhdE"]MTB Mountainbike Trails Tour Ahrtal Goldener Oktober      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Das zweite leider nicht ganz so scharf da ich die Gülle auf der Linse nicht gesehen habe 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68YjXKotN4Q"]MTB Mountainbike Trails Tour Ahrtal Explorertour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## route61 (4. November 2011)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Fotos gibt es keine dafür bewegte Bilder in HD
> 
> ...


 
Will da auch hin!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2011)

..  was hindert dich !


----------



## XmuhX (4. November 2011)

Wenn ich mit dem Bike vor der Haustüre losfahre, bieten sich mir in Richtung Engelskirchen ein paar nette Trails im nahen "Naturpark Bergisches Land" an. Andere Richtung, Nümbrecht, bietet eher Oberbergisches Panorama und gemütliche Käffer.

Von so langen Trails wie auf den beiden Videos kann ich in der nahen Umgebung nur träumen, denn da muß man schon mit dem Auto vor der Haustür losfahren...aber immerhin sehe ich das 7G von hier aus! 

Wäre auch gerne mal wieder auswärts bei ner tollen Tour dabei, zB auf den Videotrails, falls was angeboten wird. 
Ahrtal find ich echt Klasse, auch wenn ich an dem Tag der Feuertaufe mehr Tod als lebendig war!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. November 2011)

Zwar nicht ganz vdh aber auch nicht weit weg und immer wieder schön
Adventstrailen in der Südeifel 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf3kZBMHYQs"]MTB Mountainbike Trails Tour um Ferschweiler      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbumper (29. November 2011)

Also ich fahr immer vor der Haustür los, aber wenn ich mir die Videos angucke, sollte ich mein Bike vielleicht mal ins Auto packen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich war mal wieder  weg von der Haustür biken. 

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Mollig warm war es 


























Herrlich war es. Gegen Mittag wurde es auch wärmer es waren nur noch - 7 Grad 

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. März 2012)

Geil, geiler Bad Ems 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibyAK9GLRhM"]MTB Mountainbike Trailtour Lahntal Bad Ems      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## route61 (4. März 2012)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Geil, geiler Bad Ems
> 
> MTB Mountainbike Trailtour Lahntal Bad Ems      - YouTube



Klasse Video, klasse Trails.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. August 2012)

Boahhhh so lang war ich net mehr hier 

Zwar nicht ganz vor der Haustür aber immer wieder schön

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUEuGxy_KAc"]Vinschgau 2012  Tag 1 Trailtour Stilfser Joch Dreisprachenspitze Goldseeweg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2012)

Da isser ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da isser ja wieder



Joo und wie. War das Rennradeln satt. Ganz gefährlich seh ich jetzt aus 
Du hast PN


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2012)

*Heute hab ich den Spiess mal wieder umgedreht: ZUR-HAUSTÜRE-LOSFAHRER*

Heuer hab ich mich mal selbst belohnt dafür das ich nich all zu viel auf den Wetterbericht gebe.
Räschn, nix als Räschn war angesagt. Un watt war ? Nix war.
 Zumindest bis nach Hause. Dann hat der Petrus gesehn das ich von der Strasse war un hat de Schleusen uff jemacht !

Los ging et diesmal ab Blangem Bahnhof, wollte nochmal watt an der ollen Burgenroute verfeinern. Der dortige Trail am Bahnhof sollte ja hinglänglich bekannt sein:











Der doofe Poller stand immer noch im weg ! Da half auch kein drücken auf den Buzzer:




MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP !

Oder doch ? 





Ne war woanders ! Da gings schwer durchs Gemüse:





Für mich unbekanntes Pfädchen in Richtung Wildenburg gefunden:










Dann war ich auch schon da, man kann sich denken was jetzt kommt:















Dann dat herrliche Serpentinenpfädchen nach Reifferscheid abgeschreddert:




Ok, eigentlich ein Stationenweg, wenn die alle so geschmeidig wären !

Den Kamerad trifft man auch nich alle Tage in der Eifel:





Dann ging's noch vorbei an der Burg Reifferscheid, das Ende der Burgenroute naht:





Ein letzter Trail dann ging's durchs Oleftal nach Hause:





Aber auch da gabs noch Trails:





Nach 55km /1000hm und ein paar weiteren Pfädchen schlug ich pünktlich zum Mittagessen wieder zu Hause auf. ​


----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> *
> 
> Den Kamerad trifft man auch nich alle Tage in der Eifel:
> 
> ...


*

Ich kenne eins, das wohnt in der Eifel!*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2012)

ich auch


----------



## rockbumper (7. Oktober 2012)

Da bist du ja an meiner Haustür vorbei geradelt und auf einem Bild sehe ich sogar mein haus im Hintergrund.
Schön bei mir  und ich kenne da noch den ein oder anderen Pfad mehr.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. November 2012)

Es war nass, neblig, matschig, rutschig aber SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKYz5hF9w78&feature=plcp"]Mountainbike Trailtour MÃ¼llerthal SÃ¼deifel - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2012)

schöne gegend, da war ich dieses jahr auch schon 2x


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hauche dem Thread nochmal Leben ein:


----------



## Trekki (16. Dezember 2013)

Das endlose Treppenmassaker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, ich hauche dem Thread nochmal Leben ein:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-53#post-11617288


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2015)

Hubi er lebt noch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2015)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi er lebt noch


 
Super  Das sieht spassig aus, war am Anfang ja auch kaum atschig wie man sehen kann 
Wenn mein froschn wieder auf Gang is muss ich da auch nochmal hin ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich bin wieder da 




 




 




 
Alte A61


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Februar 2019)

So kann es wegen mir bleiben


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. März 2019)

Ausdauertour deutsch-belgisches Grenzgebiet. 
Los ging es von meiner Schneifelfarm über den Bahntrassenradweg nach Belgien.



 

Wenn man sich was auskennt gibt es rechts und links auch nettere Wege



 




 

Ab durch die Wälder zum Stausee Bütgenbach



 

Ob die noch mit Wassermassen rechnen ?



 

Zurück über die Höhen war gar noch Restschnee. Und das nach dem Wetter der letzten 14 Tage. Hier hat ganz schön was gelegen von dem weissen Zeugs 



 

Nette 90km bei usseligem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2019)

Da muss ja wirklich einiges gelegen haben wenn das noch weisse Prappe zu sehen war


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. März 2019)

Schöner Tag im Ahrtal. Immer wieder schöne Aussicht vor dem Serpentinenflow



 

Andi und Bine im Spielplatztrail




 

Die Katze



 

Der Kater



 

Abschlusstrail



 


Immer wieder nett da. Aber erschreckend wie es da durch die Stravatypen und eBikeluschis, denen Natur und Wegeschonung durch angemessene Fahrweise, die oft auch durch fehlende Fahrtechnik unterstützt wird, scheiss egal sind. Traurig. Gestern Dinge gesehen die echt wütend machen. Falls er hier mit liest viele Grüße an den YT Spinner der runter zum Schrock einfach geradeaus mit voll blockiertem Hinterrrad tiefe Furchen in den Trail zog. Was ein Affe. So genug aufgeregt mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Immer wieder nett da. Aber erschreckend wie es da durch die Stravatypen und eBikeluschis, denen Natur und Wegeschonung durch angemessene Fahrweise, die oft auch durch fehlende Fahrtechnik unterstützt wird, scheiss egal sind. Traurig. Gestern Dinge gesehen die echt wütend machen. Falls er hier mit liest viele Grüße an den YT Spinner der runter zum Schrock einfach geradeaus mit voll blockiertem Hinterrrad tiefe Furchen in den Trail zog. Was ein Affe. So genug aufgeregt mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht.



Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es da eskaliert ! Man sieht Horden von Fullface und Protektoren bepackten E-Biker den Steinthalskopf hoch ziehen, Shuttles am Krausberg, Kommerzielle Anbieter die dort die Massen hin führen und nicht einen Finger zur Erhaltung der Trails rühren usw usw. die Quittung kriegt wie immer "der Local". Aber das ist heute eine weit verbreitete Mentalität .... nach mir die Sintflut ! Da fragt man sich wieso man überhaupt noch ehrenamtliche Arbeit bei der DIMB leisten soll ... Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Immer wieder nett da. Aber erschreckend wie es da durch die Stravatypen und eBikeluschis, denen Natur und Wegeschonung durch angemessene Fahrweise, die oft auch durch fehlende Fahrtechnik unterstützt wird, scheiss egal sind. Traurig. Gestern Dinge gesehen die echt wütend machen. Falls er hier mit liest viele Grüße an den YT Spinner der runter zum Schrock einfach geradeaus mit voll blockiertem Hinterrrad tiefe Furchen in den Trail zog. Was ein Affe. So genug aufgeregt mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht.



Ach Jörg, da ohne E-Antrieb hoch zu fahren grenzt doch schon an unmenschlicher Leistungsfähigkeit. Das kannst du doch nicht mehr erwarten. Und schon in der Schule haben wir doch gelernt, dass die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten eine Gerade ist. Warum sollte man sich da mit Kurven fahren aufhalten? Und tiefe Furchen begünstigen doch den Nässeabfluss und hilft somit, den Trail heile zu halten. 
So musst du es sehen .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2019)

Pass auf gleich kommt der ... wie hieß der noch ... egal .... jedenfalls wird er uns wieder als zanG Biker titulieren


----------



## zett3coupe (10. März 2019)

Ich hole 'ne Tüte Chips.....oder zwei? Aber dann muss ich demnächst auch da hoch shutteln - und dann jibbet fett Ärger mim Chef...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. März 2019)

Ne ne. Keine Diskussion hier.


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2019)

Wer shuttelt denn zum Krausberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2019)

Es wurde ein Vito mit MTBs hinten drin gesichtet. Keine Ahnung wer das war. Is auch egal. Machste eh nix dran.


----------



## laspirit2014 (10. März 2019)

Tatsächlich... Habe mich heute morgen auf die Lauer gelegt. Flixbus mit Aufschrift: KölnBonn-Krausberg


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2019)

Goil, ein KBU-Bus? 

Hoffe, es gibt eine Rucksackleerung (Micha?!) und kalte Getränke an Bord


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. März 2019)

Hatte mal wieder Bock auf Ruhrgebiet und Haldentrails. 
Und im Pott haben die alle tiefer, breiter, boah ey. Und es war schlammig. Ein SUV musste her 



 


Bunker gibbet da auch. 46 im ehemaligen Munitionsdepot Hünxe. Abriss zu teuer daher bleiben se. 



 

Schon echt nett da in der Gegend 



 

Apropos Gegend. Die gabs von da oben genug.



 

Nette Trails da auf den Halden. Nicht erlaubt aber geduldet. So muss das. Dann klappts auch mit den Nicht-MTBlern.



 



 

Die junge Fullfacefraktion hat den Opa mit dem SUV gefeiert wie geschmeidig der da die Trails runter ist 
Nur bergrauf da haben se dann alle  als ich  gemacht habe 

Zum Abschluss noch ein kilometerlanger Trail an so nem Bach entlang. Rotbach heisst der glaube ich. Herrlich.



 



 

Das waren sehr sehr abwechslungsreiche und schöne 80km mit immerhin knapp 1000hm. Ich komm wieder


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2019)

80 km


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2019)

Trailgrinsen an der Mosel. Das war eine Moseltour der Note mehr als spassig, grandios war es. 
Der Himmel riss zwar nicht auf aber wer brauch schon schönen Himmel wenn er solch geile Trails hat.



 



 

Aber immer so chillig war es auch nicht. Aber Bine ist die die immer lacht 





Hier wurde es mal richtig rupppig. Aber Sie ist die eine die immer 



 

Für die Geschichte wurde auch was getan. Viel zu Schade für ein Schullandheim. Burg Bischofstein.





Hach ihr wisst schon was jetzt kommt 



 

Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen 



 

Ach herje da isse wieder. Auch bergrauf ist Sie die die immer 



 







Panoma gabs auch. Und wie



 

Ich kam auch nicht zu kurz.



 


Jau das war eine super Tour. Zum Ende riss der Himmel auf aber der Tag war auch so grandios. Bewegte Bilder gibbet auch bald.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2019)

Wer Lust hat schaut mal rein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2019)

LAngweilig ! Nur Trails  Mosel ... pfff .... 
Kann nicht verstehen wie die @Baronin dir da folgen konnte obwohl am Ring VLN war


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2019)

VLN ist out. Trailopa ist in


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> VLN ist out. Trailopa ist in



Nein MTB fahren ist out. Voll lankweilik und faad ! Wieso ich das über 16 Jahre durchhalten konnte weiss ich nicht






das rede ich mir jetzt jeden Tag ein so lange ich noch krank bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett3coupe (29. März 2019)

Bei der vernebelten VLN hab ich die Truppe vertreten. Und mit dem Vata war ich noch MTB'lern ums Schalkenmehrener Maar (mit 79 Lenzen Umstieg von Motorrad auf E-MTB)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. März 2019)

Hmm die Prognosen waren gut aber so richtig glaubte ich nicht dran. Dazu später mehr.
Egal, los ging es morgens in Hellenthal in alter Mannschaftsstärke.



 

In Belgien im Tal des Jansbach angekommen kann man erahnen worum es heute ging.



 

Hmm so richtig viel war es noch nicht




 


Hier auch nicht 



 


Ahhh da waren se. Wenn auch erst spärlich aber sie waren doch schon da.



 

Die die immer  wie immer 



 

Vorbei an der Oleftalsperre ging es dann noch zum netten Abschlusstrail hoch zum Sündentempelchen.
Nein wir haben nicht gesündigt   Doch Schokolade da oben gegessen 






Der Trail da runter ist aber auch ne Sünde wert



 

Und das durfte am heutigen Frühlingstag auch nicht fehlen.



 

Herrliche Tour durchs Deutsch- Belgische Grenzgebiet. Auf der belgischen Seite blühten überraschend mehr Narzissen als im Oleftal weil das Narzissengebiet auf belgischer Seite um einiges höher liegt. Aber es war doch noch gut ne Woche zu früh um die ganze Pracht zu erleben. Egal der Tag und die Tour waren auch so ein Träumchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Der Klassiker  







Hab heute auch mal wieder erste "Bikeversuche" gemacht. Nachdem eine halbe Stunde joggen gestern ganz gut geklappt hatte versuchte ich mich am späten Samstagnachmittag an RuK. Auch hier wachsen Frühlingsboten ... kriegt man direkt Kohldampf bei so viel Bärlauch 





Fahrzeugverkauf in der Heide ! Schekheft gefplegt, 1.Hand, Nichtraucherfahrzeug, top gewartet, 





Flinten Uschis Lieblingspanzer wäre bald dem Sturm zum Opfer gefallen. Den Kawenzmann dahinter hat es zerlehgt. Di enächsten Wochen hat die Handkreissäge hier auch wieder ihre Einsatzberechtigung





Fit ist anders aber ich konnte zumindest schonmal wieder ne Runde biken.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Klassiker



Kennst auch den "Nicht-Klassiker"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Kennst auch den "Nicht-Klassiker"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 844509



Ja, ich glaube den bin ich mal rauf als ich noch jung & gesund war


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2019)

Frühlingserwachen im Sahrbachtal mit Bine, Andi und Robin von den Köter Kommern,
Der erste Anstieg von Kreuzburg hoch zum Panoramaweg stellte sich als grösseres Problem da. Aber aufgeben zählt nicht. Zu viert schaffen wird das.





Irgendwann waren wir dann da. Immer wieder nett





Dann ging es den langen Anstieg hoch zum Kotzberg und ab in den Ahrsteig





Dann wurde abgebogen ins herrliche Sahrbachtal. Das ist mal ein Windschatten 





Hoch zum Ginsterberg was posen





Geht auch mit beiden Reifen auf dem Boden





Rüber zum Teleskop, über den Milchstrassentrail runter, wieder hoch und weiter über den Martinsteig. Dann über den Gottfried-Kinkel Anstieg, was ein Brett, rüber über eine alten fast vergessenen Trail am Schildkopf





Dann ins Vischeltal und noch rüber zum Jesus.





Herrliche Tour bei tollem Wetter. Dank an die Mitfahrer. Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. April 2019)

Heute mal wirklich vor der Haustür los Kilometer schrubben.
Kalt wars als es los ging. Also für Flachlandverhältnisse.



 

Bei Gustorf wurden die ersten Trails  mitgenommen



 

Rauf zur Allrather Höhe erstmal die Düsseldorfer RTFler geärgert und weiter Richtung Sophienhöhe. 
Das Wild war auch schon schreckhafter. 



 

Rüber zur Wiedenfelder Höhe und runter an die Erft. Schon schön die Kopfweiden an der Erft 



 

Weiter zum Peringsmaar. Fotostop mit Ozzy





Weiter über die ein und andere Halde ging es dann an der Erft zurück nach Hause.



 

Fast zu Hause



 

Mit knapp 140km und durch die ganzen Halden gut 1200hm die erste richtig lange Tour dies Jahr. 
War zwar nicht ganz so weit geplant aber wenn es läuft dan läuft es


----------



## davez (13. April 2019)

@spitfire4  Von der Fitness kann ich aktuell nur träumen. 
Das Wetter war bei uns heute im 7G komplett anders


----------



## on any sunday (14. April 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Heute mal wirklich vor der Haustür los Kilometer schrubben.
> Mit knapp 140km und durch die ganzen Halden gut 1200hm die erste richtig lange Tour dies Jahr.



Nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann. Bin ich dieses Jahr mit dem Crosser, bei angenehmen Temperaturen und etwas weniger km von der anderen Richtung her gefahren. Klugscheissen, der Hügel bei Allrath schimpft sich Vollrather Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (14. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann. Bin ich dieses Jahr mit dem Crosser, bei angenehmen Temperaturen und etwas weniger km von der anderen Richtung her gefahren. Klugscheissen, der Hügel bei Allrath schimpft sich Vollrather Höhe.


Die Einheimischen sagen aber oft Allrather, oder einfach nur Kippe.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. April 2019)

Oder Halde


----------



## H-P (14. April 2019)

Stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2019)

Vor-der-Haustür im Urlaubsort los. Texel. Wer jetzt meint wie Texel und MTB. Abwarten.

Es gibt da ne ausgeschilderte MTB Route. Ging schon mal gut los vom Startort de Koog Richtg. Leuchtturm im Norden.









Von der Nordspitze ging es weiter an der Ostküste lang am Meer entlang. Herrlich.





Über zig Schleifen ging es über die ganze Insel





Hardcore, zig Kilometer bei 40-50 km/h Gegenwind und sandigen Boden da braucht es keine Berge





Dann im Süden bei Den Helder ab auf die Deichtrails. Rauf und runter, boahh echt anstrengend





Toll und wo fahre ich jetzt hin ?





Ich fahre zu Surf and Sup 





Weiter geht es durch das Trailgebiet im Westen. Herrlich














Dann noch einen Abstecher ins Naturschutzgebiet





Und die Tour entsprechend ausklingen lassen





Das waren wirklich abwechslungsreiche und durch den sandigen Boden auch anstrengende 174km. Die über 400hm hat der Garmin wohl was grosszügig gerechnet. Ich denke mal es waren so um die 200. Aber egal der Wind ersetzt eh die fehlenden Berge


----------



## davez (21. April 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Vor-der-Haustür im Urlaubsort los. Texel. Wer jetzt meint wie Texel und MTB. Abwarten.
> 
> Es gibt da ne ausgeschilderte MTB Route. Ging schon mal gut los vom Startort de Koog Richtg. Leuchtturm im Norden.
> 
> ...



Der Wind kann dort schlimmer sein als jeder Berg   174 KM, von der Form bin ich leider noch weit entfernt. Quäle mich durch das 7G, um wieder fit zu werden. Super Photos 
In NL miete ich immer die Räder vor Ort; damit sind zwar keine sportlichen Höchstleistungen möglich , aber mein Bike wird nicht den Widrigkeiten des feinen Sandes ausgesetzt. Bei dem feinen Sand hätte ich Sorge um die Lager am Bike.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. April 2019)

Urlaubsetappe 2. Endlich wieder Hügel 
Los ging es bei schönem Wetter vor-der-Haustür von meinem Zweitwohnsitz am Kronenburger-See in der Eifel.
Nicht direkt in die vollen daher erstmal Semi MTB 



 

Deutsche Gründlichkeit. Vor Wochen wurde im Hang mal ein Baum gefällt. Da richtet man direkt ne Dauerbaustelle ein. Die Schilder sind gefährlicher als alles andere. Boahh 



 

Stück weiter der nächste Kracher. Ja wer rechts abbiegt sieht der Weg ist zu Ende. Logisch sonst landet man im Zaun. Boah  



 

Genug uffgeregt. Weiter gehts ins Land wo Radfahrer noch Radfahrer sind. Ausserdem wird da auch an so Leute wie mich gedacht 



 

Weiter geht es zum Stausee Bütgenbach und dessen Umrundung. Immer wieder nett.



 

Löwenzahn können die auch. Und wie





Und welches nehm ich jetzt zum Abschluß  Ach einfach beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. April 2019)

So gestern was aufgewärmt, heute ging es dann artgerecht los,
Kurz hinter St. Vith die ersten netten Aussichten und schmaleren Wege. Gut die waren was feucht geworden letzte Nacht.



 





Einige Kilometer weiter war ich dann an der Burg Reuland. Zumindest an den Resten



 

Eine grosse Schleife weiter war ich auf der anderen Seite wieder oben. Schön da. Im Hintergrund wieder die Burgruine



 

Weiter ging es durch liebliche Fluss- und Bachtäler Richtg. Ouren



 



 

Auf dem weiteren Weg kam ich am Rittersprung vorbei. Der Legende nach stürzte sich dort ein Ritter auf der Flucht vor seinen Verfolgern mitsamt seiner Gemahlin auf dem Pferd in die Our.  Sie überlebten angeblich 
Als Dank wollte der Ritter dort eine Kapelle bauen. Er erfüllte das Gelübte aber nicht und wurde vom Blitz erschlagen.



 

Etwas ausserhalb Ouren, im Dreiländereck Luxemburg, Deutschland und Belgien steht das Europadenkmal. Auf der Tafel  sind die Namen der „Vorkämpfer für ein vereintes Europa“  angebracht ( Konrad Adenauer, Joseph Bech, Paul-Henri Spaak, Robert Schuhmann )



 

Weiter ging es über viele Hügel und immer wieder tolle Trails und durch Bachtäler weiter zurück nach St. Vith



 



 


 
Nach gut 80km und ca. 2000hm war ich was kaputt und habe dann die letzten Kilometer auf der Bahntrasse zurückgelegt. 
Dieser lehmige, feuchte Boden hat gut Körner gekostet.



 

Schöne Ostbelgien und Südeifelrundfahrt bei besserem Wetter als es die Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2019)

Wie der Hubi schon sagt; es gibt einen weiteren "'Toürchenerzähler" - freut mich sehr!
Nix zieht einen so ordentlich nach draussen wie händisch gemachter Tourenbericht;
mit Traute, Pics unn Schmackes... Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2019)

@spitfire4 : Sauber Sach! Da freu ich mich aber.  Das Thema steht ab sofort unter Beobachtung! Jetzt hab ich auch deinen Hinweis mit der Inspiration verstanden. Muss gestehen, dass ich in den letzten Monaten nicht allzu viel im Forum gestöbert habe, weshalb mir der wiederbelebte Thread hier nicht so richtig aufgefallen war. Der China-Crosser gefällt mir sehr gut und die Tatsache, dass hier auch Touren damit gezeigt werden. Multikulti macht Spaß und erweitert den Horizont! Belgisches Eifel Beer!? Ich muss wohl mal wieder rüber zu den Nachbarn...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. April 2019)

Danke  



jmr-biking schrieb:


> @spitfire4  Belgisches Eifel Beer!? Ich muss wohl mal wieder rüber zu den Nachbarn...



Das kommt direkt umme Ecke. N634 von Losheim nach Manderscheid. Bekommst aber auch oben im Supermarkt in Losheim.
Der mit der Bäckerei mit den 50 versch. Torten und endloser Auswahl Pralinen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. April 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der mit der Bäckerei mit den 50 versch. Torten und endloser Auswahl Pralinen



Das erklärt bei dir einiges

Bei der schier endlosen Auswahl an Leckereien muss man ja so einen Dampf in den Beinen haben


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Das erklärt bei dir einiges
> 
> Bei der schier endlosen Auswahl an Leckereien muss man ja so einen Dampf in den Beinen haben


Die HÜFTE hat gesprochen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2019)

Tag der Arbeit. Oh je oh je. Um 04:00 Uhr ging der Wecker. Was willst machen 
Ab zur Frühschicht. Es sollte ein harter Arbeitstag werden. Um 06:45 Uhr war Arbeitsbeginn. Das gelbe kleine Schild der Dienstplan.




 

Stop. Bevor jetzt hier gemeckert wird. Ich war artgerecht unterwegs.
Mit Schlabberbux, unrasierten Beinen, Rucksack und Horst-Günter. Die RTFler meinten nur 



 

2 Grad waren es. Aber kurze Buxe war gut. Direkt mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt  Ich wurde fast mit dem selbigen geschlagen.
Abfahrt nach Polch seh ich ein Schild mit Pfeil nach rechts. Ich denk ui hier ab und schön geschmeidig in den Feldweg. Etwas hinter mir die Meute. Nach einigen KM und gut HM waren wir wieder in Ochtendung und es waren Schilder zum Start zu sehen. Hoppla, habe ich wohl den falschen Abzweig genommen. Das Schild ist für am Ende zurück    Also um 07:30 Uhr wieder alles auf Anfang   Die Meute Ich so hey ich bin MTBler was fahrt ihr auch hinter mir her. War aber alles lustig und gut. Danach bin ich nicht mehr vorne gefahren. So konnte ich auch Bildchen machen.



 

Im Moseltal war es lange kalt und neblig



 

Die Sonne kam raus und ich blieb immer schön hinten 



 

Im Hintergrund mittig die Hängeseilbrücke Geierlay im Hunsrück. Schönste Hängeseilbrücke in Land.





 Mittlerweile fuhr ich auch wieder vorne. Aber als ich dann bei über 60 km/h auch noch während der Abfahrt das Handy zückte um kulturelle Highlights zu fotografieren war die RTF Welt in ihren Grundfesten erschüttert 



 

Dann wurde es für lange Zeit was ruhiger. Es ging ne zeitlang durch das mittlerweile sonnige Moseltal



 

Die ganze Tour war für mich nicht einfach wusste ich doch fast überall wo wir lang sind was rechts und links für tolle Trails sind.
Hier war es aber besonders schlimm 



 

Egal war ja Arbeitstag  Noch ne zeitlang durchs Moseltal ging es dann ab ins Schrumpfbachtal mit den ganzen Mühlen. Herrlich.



 

Dann noch was über die Höhe zurück wo ich heute morgen um kurz nach 07:00 Uhr  schon mal eingebogen bin 



 

Das war mal ne nette Abwechslung. Durch die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten kamen 174KM mit gut 2400HM zusammen was ich in ca. 7 Std. abgearbeitet habe. Also keine Überstunden machen müssen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Typisch Eifler ... die können nichtmal Kamelle richtig schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Mit Schlabberbux, unrasierten Beinen, Rucksack und Horst-Günter. Die RTFler meinten nur


Warum auch die Beine rasieren?!?
Wenn fortgeschrittenem Alter auf dem Kopf nix mehr weht, dann wenigstens im Fahrtwind an den Beinen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Mai 2019)

Grosse Grenzlandtour war geplant. War geplant, kam was anders.
Los ging es bei den Süchtelner Höhen im Raum Viersen. Wetter war gut.





Dort sind viele schöne Trails. Intervallfahren pur.




Grossteil der Tour besteht aus Trails. Wenn auch nichts spektakuläres




Weiter gen Holland auf immer wieder herrlichen Pfaden





Abwechslungsreiche Landschaft und auch am Niederrhein gibt es Panoma. Nein das ist noch nicht Holland.





Immer weiter durch herrliche Nadelwälder über einsame Pfade. Ach da isse wieder. Grinsi 





Dann kam das grosse Unwetter. Hagel, Schnee, Regen, Sturm, Blitz, Donner und nur noch 0 Grad. Schutzhütte Fehlanzeige.





Andi der Mann der aus dem Nebel kam. Kann der fahren 











Klitschnass, kalt, und keine wesentliche Aussicht auf Besserung haben wir uns entschlossen den Grenzlandmarathon als Halbmarathon zu beenden und fuhren zügig zurück.





Auch wenn es wieder besser ausschaut. Es war die richtige Entscheidung. Das Rennen gegen das Wetter haben wir bis zum Auto fast gewonnen. Aber nur fast.





Die Marathonrunde wird bald nachgeholt. Die besten Streckenabschnitte fehlen ja noch.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Mai 2019)

Heute war es ähnlich. Start bei super Wetter und dann wieder Rennen gegen das Wetter. 



 




 

Im Gegensatz zu gestern aber nicht so kalt und deutlich kürzer. Konnte weietr gehen. 



 

So KM schrubben muss auch mal sein


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2019)

Sonntag mitten in der Nacht geht der Wecker. Schon hart das Leben als Sportbiker 

Und schon wieder arg kalt. 5 Grad hatte es in Bonn. Egal, kurze Hose und Rucksack obligatorisch.
Die haben hier auch viel für Kids und Familien angeboten inkl. geführter Touren 



 

Um 07:30 Uhr ging es los. Aber rechts herum. Links war mir zu kurz.



 

Natürlich standesgemäß unterwegs gewesen. Nett gemacht die Beschilderungen der Anstiege. Hier mal 2 Beispiele 



 



 

Je höher man kam desto kälter wurde es. Nur noch 3 Grad aber die Oberschenkel qualmten



 

In den Tälern hiess es bei dem Wind dranbleiben. Gar nicht einfach mit Einfachkurbel.  Aber bis 45 km/h hielt ich mit.





Da kommen se hochgekrochen 



 

Teilweise nette Abschnitte gab es. Schöne verkehrsarme Strassen durch die Wälder des 7GB. War aber eher selten.



 

Unterwegs rechts und links immer die Schilder des Natursteig Sieg und die des Wiedwegs. Ich weiss was da für schöne Trails sind 



 

Langsam ging es zurück Richtung Ziel



 

Das Wetter wollte nicht so richtig. Erst als ich mit der Runde fertig war riss der Himmel richtig auf und es wurde wärmer. Wohl zu früh gestartet  Hauptsache trocken. Nette Runde mit 115km und 2100hm. Mehr wurde nicht angeboten.
Tolle Organisation und super Ausschilderung. Die Gefahrenstellen auf den Strassen wurden mit gelber Neonfarbe markiert. Ich glaube die ist auf Wochen ausverkauft. So schlecht waren die Strassen da. Und die Gegend ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Aber da können die ja nichts für


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nette Runde mit 115km und 2100hm. Mehr wurde nicht angeboten.



 Der war gut!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Mai 2019)

Da haben die Eifeler @schraeg und @ML-RIDER ja mächtig Trail Pics rausgehauen   Gut dann brauch ich das nicht machen und kann weiter langweilige Bilder posten.

Sonntag morgens um 07:30 Uhr in Weilerswist. Kleine Eifelrundfahrt. Bis auf @schraeg scheinen die Eifeler aber lange zu schlafen. Keiner da der mich übers flache Land Richtg. Meckenheim ziehen konnte.



 

Habe ich gedacht bin doch nicht  und erstmal langsam. Irgendwann kommt schon einer. Plötzlich ein surren. Ne ganze Horde kam, nu aber dranbleiben.



 

Der erste Hügel war geschafft 



 

Weiter gings gen Ahrtal. Wer die Stelle kennt weiss was einieg Meter später für feine Trails warten. Aber die Serpentinenabfahrt nach Kreuzberg war auch spassig 



 

Zack schon unten. Jetzt ging es durch das liebliche Sahrbachtal. Zähe Angelegenheit.



 

Wieder ein Hügel später Bolscheider Kopf Nähe BaMüEi 



 

Jetzt kamen wir durch @schraeg Revier. Da musste ich mich jetzt benehmen sonst gibbet wieder Mecka. Der Typ ist ja der reine zanGBiker.  Vorbei an den Catstones und Eingang Kakushöhle



 



 

Weiter über Weyer ging es langsam zurück. Boah war das eine scheiss Rampe da hoch. Nach den KM bis hier waren die Beine am Limit



 

Über schöne Seitenstrassen und Feldwege ging es dann langsam und ab jetzt fast immer leicht bergab zurück 



 




 

Etwas geschafft wieder zurück, lecka Bratwurst und Erdinger genossen, alles eingepackt, gerade im Auto und losgefahreen gingen die Schleusen auf



 

Da war ich dann doch froh das ich so früh losgefahren bin und richtig reingetreten habe. Die 154km und ca. 1500hm waren in knapp unter 6 Std. erledigt. Bine aka @Baronin war auf der 114er Runde auch sehr gut unterwegs, so konnten wir im Ziel gemeinsam Läuft


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ja der reine zanGBike


----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Mai 2019)

du machst bei einer Tour so viele Km wie ich im ganzen Monat


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Mai 2019)

Und Du / ihr fahrt Treppen die lauf ich kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Mai 2019)

Angestachelt durch @schraeg Tour letzte Woche sind wir heute zum Eifelgoldmarathon aufgebrochen.
Los ging es in der Nähe meines EifelWochenendsitzes in Schleiden. Dauerte nicht lange kam das erste Eifelgold.





oben am Hühnerbusch gab es viel Gegend.





Weiter ging es über den schönen, leider was kurzen Trail ins Tal des Höddelbach. Was soll die schon machen ausser 





Dann hoch nach Hohenfried, dort links den Trail runter zum Braubach, wieder hoch nach Müsgeshardt ging es dann die schnelle Version vom Eifelsteig runter nach Gemünd





Über die neu geteerte Strasse nu mit Radweg ging es hoch Richtg. Soldatenfriedhof und die Muur von Gemünd hoch zum Eulenweg
Der macht immer wieder viel Spass. Oder Bine 





Andi lass laufen





Dann kam der lange Anstieg von Gemünd hoch Wolfgarten.  Oben in Wolfgarten angekommen hatte Andi plötzlich kein Bock mehr. Aber da haben die Eifeler eine geniale Idee für erschaffen.





Kam aber keiner so musste er weiter mit  Wir nahmen allen Mut zusammen und sind in den W-Trail vom NP eingebogen.
Gut es geht unauffäliger das gebe ich zu 





Immer wieder super geiler Trail. Unten angekommen ging es an der Urfttalsperre zurück nach Gemünd und von dort den elend langen und teils sehr steilen Anstieg hoch zur Burg Vogelsang





Von dort erst den kleinen Trail runter und dann die Rampe hoch zur Wüstung Wollseifen. Diese ohne grössere Kämpfe durchquert und
über die traumhafte Dreiborner Höhe weiter. Leider zog es sich genau da gerade was zu.





Über teils super Trails ging es nach Einruhr, dort gab es Mecker weil ich zu lange für mein Erdinger brauchte  Dafür habe ich die 2 dann kurz danach noch hoch zum Wolfshügel gescheucht  Weiter ging es dann über einen schönen Trail runter zum Wüstebach 







 

Dann kam wieder ein elend, langer, steiler Anstieg durch die Ginsterfelder hoch nach Dreiborn. Von dort ging es dann über Melling runter ins Dieffenbachtal.





Darum gings und das gab es heute reichlich.



 

und schon waren wir in Schleiden am Eiscafe. Super Tour, tolle Landschaft, tolle Trails, Dreiborner Höhe wie immer ne Wucht
Aber die knapp 70km mit gut 1700hm haben auch gut Kraft gekostet. 150km RTF ist einfacher


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Hat die Bine ja Glück gehabt das du nach Gemünd nicht die Serpentinen gewählt hast   Die am Eulenweg tuns aber auch ...vor allem die letzte 
Auf Teer nach Wolfgarten ... auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf Teer nach Wolfgarten ... auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen



Zu viel RTF gefahren letzte Zeit


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2019)

Historische Vatertagstour auf den Spuren der Römer.
Angetreten sind der römische Mathematiker Varro der durch den Feldherren Tiberius beschützt wurde. Miss Poppea Sabina ging lieber mit dem Volke feiern. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit wurde die erste Höhe eingenommen.



 

Das Volk wusste um unsere Durchfahrt und schmückte daher die Ufer der Erft.





Bevor die grossen mathematischen Berechnungen erfolgten hatte Varro noch Spass in den Wäldern der Voreifel



 

Hier eine erste furchterregende Stelle. Im Kampf wurde die Brück vernichtet. Gut das Tiberius mit war. Er sondierte die Lage und entschied dann schnell den Fluss zu durchqueren. Varro folgte umgehend hatte er doch alleine Angst. Man sieht die Angst im Gesicht 



 



 

Das erste Ziel wurde kurze Zeit später erreicht. Die Erftquelle bei Holzmülheim.



 

Kurze Zeit später überlegte Tiberius kurz eine Stadt einzunehmen. Aber obwohl er stark und mächtig ist überlegte er es sich und pirschte sich ausserhalb mit Varro vorbei.



 
Dann gab Varro vor da hinten will ich hin. Also gut ich folgte ihm



 

Ab jetzt Vorsicht. Kampfgebiete wurden markiert. Jetzt heisst es wachsam sein





Da tauchten auch schon die ersten Feinde in ihren Behausungen auf



 

Varro bekam Pippi inne Bux und ab in Unterholz schnell verstecken. Ist halt kein Kämpfer 



 

Die Feindberührung wurde heftiger. Da wir zu schnell waren versucht man uns mit grossen  Felsbrocken aufzuhalten.



 

Geschafft. In einem Gebiet mit kleinen versteckten Pfaden konnte uns keiner folgen



 

Endlich. Hier konnte Varro seine mathematischen Berechnungen anstellen wie das saubere Wasser aus der Eifel nach Kölle kommt



 

Jetzt mussten wir durch ein weitläufiges Tal und über freiliegende Hügel. Gefährlich, sehr gefährlich.



 



 

Stolz präsentierte Varro mir dann das Speicherbecken welches, wenn alles fertig, Kölle mit Wasser versorgt. Dauert aber noch.



 

Hier soll das Wasser später mal fliessen. Ich bin gespannt 



 

So das reichte nun aber auch. Zurück nach Hause. Aber wir mussten noch eine grosse Gefahr überstehen.
Ist doch die letzte Zeit immer wieder von einem neuen Eifeler Feldherren die Rede. Dem ZanGBiker.
Ne dem wollte ich jetzt hier in seinem Revier nicht begegnen. Also Varro komm wir geben den Rössern nochmal die Sporen und durch.



 


Puhh wir haben es geschafft. Die Quelle der Erft gefunden und Varros Baumassnahmen der Wasserleitung begutachtet.
Aber die 101km und 1700hm haben Roß und Reiter schon einiges abverlangt. Erstmal ein Tag Pause.
Morgen geht es in ein Land wo man sagt da sprudelt das Wasser.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2019)

Schwein gehabt das ich zur Zeit in der Pfalz zur Fresskur bin.
Hätte Euch mal schön das Popöchen versohlt so einfach bei mir im Revier zu Räubern... Nette Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett3coupe (31. Mai 2019)

Mit der Fertigstellung der TWL (Trinkwasserleitung ) könnte es tatsächlich noch etwas dauern, die soll nämlich definitiv konstruktiv besser werden als die Rheinquerung bei Leverkusus und auch noch die nächsten 1900 Jahre sichtbar sein.

Ich muss aber anmerken, dass die Inspektionstour meine Kondition und Willenskraft ans Limit gebracht hat. Ich sollte am Schreibtisch bleiben, rechnen kann ich besser als fahren. Am Ende hätte ich mein Ross gerne in einem Hunengrab versenkt - nur mangels Infrastruktur -Bus, Bahn, Taxi, Helicopter, Fehlanzeige - bin ich Tiberius bis zum Ende gefolgt.

Ein grausamer Führer, am Ende aber mit milder Gnade, die Hardtburg musste am Ende trotzdem noch sein, die ich aber wegen fehlendem Sauerstoff nicht mehr wahrgenommen habe.

Gigantische Tour, sehr spaßig.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2019)

Einmal Hardtburg für dich :


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Juni 2019)

Samstag ne schweisstreibende Runde im Sprudelwasserland gedreht. Boah war das warm.
Klassiker hoch zur Kasselburg und dann ab in die Dolomiten die Trails abgesurfen.













Auf der anderes Seite ging es dann über Gees auf die schöne Panomaabfahrt nach Pelm. Nachdem wir über ein Acker sind weil der Weg weg war.









Immer rauf und runter ging es dann über Berlingen und tolle Panomawege Richtg. Ernstberg.



 


Oben angekommen erstmal Pause.





Dann ging es ab in den Trail runter zum Sitzenbach. Ein herrliches Pfädchen














Über Steinborn ging es dann hoch Richtung Nerother Kopf. Tolle Landschaft, tolles Panoma. Aber bei 36 Grad in der Sonne und den langen steilen Wiesenanstiegen hielt sich der Spaß in Grenzen. Oder Andi 









Kurz vor dem Nerother Kopf nach dieser Brücke wurde es richtig heftig. 28% hat der Anstieg





Dann waren wir oben an der Ruine "Freudenkoppe" Freude kam aber erstmal keine auf so kaputt waren wir. Ab zum Fotoshooting.











Kleinere nette Spielereien gibt es da oben.





Der Trail von da oben runter ist auch aller erste Sahne. Zu viel Flow daher keine Bilder.
Eigentlich sollte die Tour noch weiter gehen hoch zur Rödelkaul und über Dietzenlay zurück nach Gerolstein. Nach gemeinschaftlicher Beratung haben wir uns aber wegen der Hitze und den noch zu erwartenden Höhenmetern, und keine Chance auf Getränke irgendwo, entschieden lieber zurück nach Gerolstein zu rollen und uns in die Eisdiele zu setzen. Waren aber auch so sehr anstrengende 52 Km mit 1400 Hm.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juni 2019)

Schönes Ründchen habt ihr da gedreht.  Rund um Gerolstein macht schon Spaß! Steil rauf, steil runter. Die Dietzenley-Trails wären dann noch die Krönung gewesen. Aber es war schon ziemlich heftig warm am Sa. Hatte Dienst und so gar keine Lust auf sportliche Betätigung gehabt.
Der Weg über den Acker ist deshalb weg, weil der Bauer dort den Mountainbikern so gar nicht wohl gesonnen ist. (Mit der Ausschilderung des Trailparks fing das damals an.) Er pflügt sein Feld samt Weg einfach so um. Hatte mich schon mal heftig in der Wolle mit ihm, weil ich mich erdreistet habe an seinem Acker entlang zu fahren. Auch eine Rücksprache mit dem befreundeten Gerolsteiner Tourismus-Minister hat nichts gebracht. Unbelehrbar!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juni 2019)

Ui da haben wir ja Glück gehabt. Wir sind kreuz und quer über den Acker um wieder auf den Weg zu kommen. Danke für die Info.
Dann fahre ich zukünftig in Gees den Serpentinenweg hoch. Dann kommt man etwas unterhalb von dem Acker aus. Passt. 
Wir hatten auch so ein eyyyyyyy Schreierlebnis am Flugplatz Hinterweiler gehabt - auf dem Bemelchen. Der Weg führt ca. 30 M hinter dem Flugplatz lang und es steht auch nirgends ein Schild. Daher ist mir das völlig egal wer da was schreit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2019)

Überall zanG-Biker ... wo soll das noch hinführen


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ui da haben wir ja Glück gehabt. Wir sind kreuz und quer über den Acker um wieder auf den Weg zu kommen. Danke für die Info.
> Dann fahre ich zukünftig in Gees den Serpentinenweg hoch. Dann kommt man etwas unterhalb von dem Acker aus. Passt.
> Wir hatten auch so ein eyyyyyyy Schreierlebnis am Flugplatz Hinterweiler gehabt - auf dem Bemelchen. Der Weg führt ca. 30 M hinter dem Flugplatz lang und es steht auch nirgends ein Schild. Daher ist mir das völlig egal wer da was schreit



Mich interessiert der Bauer nicht. Ich fahr da immer drüber, wenn ich mal da bin. Schließlich stehen da auch die Schilder. Sogar auch was für Wanderer. 
Bemelchen, Flugplatz? Da geht doch sogar offiziell die Route des Trailparks vorbei, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Sogar direkt über den Platz drüber an der grünen Halle vorbei, rüber zu den Windrädern und Richtung Ernstberg.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Juni 2019)

Hier mal meine übliche Feierabendrunde ums Kohleloch. Jetzt wo es länger hell ist, ist die mit gut 100km was umfangreicher. 
Dienstags links rum, Mittwochs rechts rum 

Überall schöne ruhige einsame Wege ohne Verkehr




 

Hier bin ich vor kurzem noch mit dem Mounty lang. Bericht dazu gab es auch. Da geht es jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter.



 

Zwar auch nicht mehr erlaubt dadurch zu fahren aber  Rechts die Mauerreste sind die vom Immerather Dom. Gab es wegen dem Abriss genug Berichte zu.



 

Immer schön über einsame Wege am Rand entlang. 



 

Und nen Skywalk haben wir auch. Und was für einen 



 

Aussicht von da oben ist im wahrsten Sinne GIGANTISCH



 

Die meisten Strassen in Deutschland sind deutlich schlechter als hier die Feld / Radwege



 



 


Grün und Blumen gibbet auch. 



 

Wird langsam dunkel ab nach Hause. Natürlich über topfebene Wege was den Belag betrifft. HM kommen auch ganz gut zusammen.



 

So gleich gehts rechts herum


----------



## HaiRaider66 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich starte zu 95% meine Touren vor der Haustür im Bergischen, dann geht es meist erstmal runter, entweder ins Aggertal oder ins Sülztal, man kann auch auf dem Höhenkamm erstmal ein paar Kilometer abreißen. Es gibt mit der Wahnerheide, dem Königsforst oder dem Wald um den Heckberg schon einige zusammenhängende Waldstücke mit schönen Trails. Als ehemaliger RR, habe ich aber auch keine Probleme mal Asphalt unter die Räder zu nehmen, um zu weiter entfernten Trails zu fahren, da kommt dann schon mal eine 80 oder 120 km Runde zusammen, wenn man z.B. ins Oberbergische oder ins Siegtal fährt. Ich nehme dann noch Trails gerne als Abkürzung mit, genieße die abwechslungsreiche Landschaft und muss mich nur ab Schluss immer wieder die 130 hm auf meinen Hausberg hoch kämpfen. Über die letzten drei Jahre liege ich im Schnitt pro Tour bei etwas über 30 km und 400 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine übliche Feierabendrunde ums Kohleloch. Jetzt wo es länger hell ist, ist die mit gut 100km was umfangreicher.



Sach mal, ist das deine Endlebenskrise?


----------



## H-P (6. Juni 2019)

@spitfire4 hast du eine Ahnung wer am Pielsbusch die kleinen Brücken (Eisenbahnschwellen) zerstört, war gestern da und die eine Brücke die notdürftig wieder aufgebaut wurde, war leider auch wieder weg.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2019)

@H-P die Frage habe ich mir auch immer wieder gestellt. Ich vermute es sind unter anderem die Hundewalker. Einen habe ich mal extrem aufgeschreckt aber konnte nicht sehen ob er das war. Es ist ja auch nur da wo die alle immer rumlaufen. Am Pösenberg Nähe Motocross-Strecke ist es nicht so und am Husterknupp auch nicht.
Das Theater am Pielsbusch fing an als die FridayforFuture Generation da oben mit Spaten anrückte und sich Lines mit Schanzen gebuddelt hat. Da weiss ich auch z.B. von einem der die Bahnschwellen für die neue Line benutzt hat. Macht kein Sinn sich da aufzuregen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sach mal, ist das deine Endlebenskrise?



Ne. Eher natürliches Anti-Aging


----------



## H-P (6. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> @H-P die Frage habe ich mir auch immer wieder gestellt. Ich vermute es sind unter anderem die Hundewalker. Einen habe ich mal extrem aufgeschreckt aber konnte nicht sehen ob er das war. Es ist ja auch nur da wo die alle immer rumlaufen. Am Pösenberg Nähe Motocross-Strecke ist es nicht so und am Husterknupp auch nicht.
> Das Theater am Pielsbusch fing an als die FridayforFuture Generation da oben mit Spaten anrückte und sich Lines mit Schanzen gebuddelt hat. Da weiss ich auch z.B. von einem der die Bahnschwellen für die neue Line benutzt hat. Macht kein Sinn sich da aufzuregen.



Schon schade, ist ja auch für die Spaziergänger blöd da durch die Gräben zu krabbeln. Richtung Motocross war ich schon länger nicht mehr, hatte am Husterknupp mal zwei Crosser gebeten nicht die Trails dort zu fahren, die ziehen ja eine Furche mit einmal Gas geben, unglaublich.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> hatte am Husterknupp mal zwei Crosser gebeten nicht die Trails dort zu fahren, die ziehen ja eine Furche mit einmal Gas geben, unglaublich.



Die sind dort in der Region ein generelles Problem. Die kommen einem auch schon mal an der Halde in einer 45% Abfahrt entgegen und ziehen da knöcheltiefe Furchen. Letztes Jahr ist es ja dort und in der Gegend um Jüchen eskaliert weil auch die Quadfahrer die Gegend für sich entdeckt hatten. Haben in der Nähe von der Hawa Tankstelle, am Hundesportplatz, die Busse abgestellt und sind dann mit den Quads und Vollcrossern um und im Loch rumgeheizt. Anschliessend dann denn ganzen Sand, Schlamm etc. schön in Jüchen im Ortskern verteilt.


----------



## H-P (6. Juni 2019)

Auf der Halde habe ich Gott sei Dank noch keine Crosser getroffen, aber da hat ja an einigen Stellen der Hafester ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2019)

War länger nicht auf Haldentrails. Zuletzt im Winter. Seh nur was die da an Holz rausfahren. Kennst den BlackBerry ? Sendeturm vorbei und dann gerade runter quasi Richtung Holzbrücke über die Kohlebahn. Da im geraden Steilstück kam mir schon 2x ein MC entgegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sach mal, ist das deine Endlebenskrise?



Nur wer lebt kann eine "Endlebenskrise bekommen" 



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das Theater am Pielsbusch fing an als die FridayforFuture Generation da oben mit Spaten anrückte und sich Lines mit Schanzen gebuddelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juni 2019)

*Pfingstsamstag zogen wir blank. *
Ähh sorry fuhren wir in Blankenheim. Start unterhalb der Burg ab in den ersten kleinen Trail auf der anderen Seite.


 

Nach einer weiteren schönen Abfahrt ging es ab in den steilen Anstieg Brotpfad. Andi das Brot ganz schön am backen 



 

Die Abfahrt von da oben immer wieder geil. Highspeed Trail aber mit Vorsicht wegen Wanderer. Keine Bilder da zu schnell 
Unten aus dem Loch ging es dann hoch Richtg. Ripsdorf. Das Eifelgold noch überall präsent.



 

Sacksteile Stücke waren dabei. Die die immer  war schon warm, Andi das Brot noch nicht 



 

Dann ging es rüber zu den Alendorfer Kalkdriften. Immer wieder herrliches Panoma da. 



 



 

Nette kurze Abfahrt wieder runter Richtg. Alendorf 



 

Auf der anderen Seite dann den Kreuzweg hoch zum Kalvarienberg. Auch immer wieder grandiose Aussicht.





 



 

Es ging weiter über die Höhen des Lampertstal. Doch dann an Bines Rad ein Defekt. Ein kleiner Dreckknubbel war am Schaltröllchen. Also Zwangsstop , Werkzeug raus und erstmal alles säubern. Boahhhh 



 

Endlich konnte es dann irgendwann weiter gehen und wir fuhren durch das Lampertstal



 

Dann ging es hoch zur Burgruine Schloßtal 



 

Von da dann rechts in den schönen Hangtrail der für mich nicht ohne Folgen bleiben sollte.



 

Ich kam unten relativ schnell an und plötzlich machte es zong rutschte das Vorderrad weg. Längstwurzel unter Gras. 2 volle Umdrehungen mit halber Schraube landete ich wieder auf den Füßen. A und B Note glatte 10  Der Mund war noch was voller Gras. Jetzt weiss ich auch was es heißt ins Gras zu beissen. Bis auf einen kurzen Adrenalinschub und einen leicht gestauchten Daumen war aber nichts weiter passiert. Aufgrund  der DSGVO und dem Recht am persönlichen Bild kann hier leider kein Fotomaterial veröffentlicht werden.

Weiter ging es zum Freilinger See. Mitten auf dem Weg plötzlich 2 kleine Waschbärbabys. Das waren schon 2 lustige Tierchen



 

Weiter über den netten Ahrsteig und entlang der alten Bahntrasse ging es über div. Anstiege und den Treppentrail an der Burg zurück nach Blankenheim



 



 

Super Tour aber auch anstrengend. Und teilweise schon gut zugewachsene Wege dadurch erhöhte Zeckengefahr. Ging aber gut.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juni 2019)

Pfingstsonntag bin ich dann von mir am Kronenburger See Richtg. Belgien aufgebrochen und habe da einige Netet Trails unter die Stollen genommen. Hier mal einige Impressionen.





 

Eifeler Wasserbüffel.



 

Dann einige schöne Ardennentrails. Aufwärmen für RDHF



 



 



 



 

das Zeugs ist hier ab auch überall. Trotzdem nett anzuschauen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Recht am persönlichen Bild kann hier leider kein Fotomaterial veröffentlicht werden



Bist Du sicher ?


----------



## zett3coupe (11. Juni 2019)

Gegen Honorar schicke ich das Pic per PN  War gar nicht so beabsichtigt, hab einfach drauf gedrückt und plötzlich kam mir der Kollege entgegen. Stand aber wieder auf, also schon während der Flugphase. Gott sei Dank nix passiert, da war nämlich noch ordentlich Tempo vorhanden. Das geht ja manchmal blitzartig.....


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich das ganze WE nicht in Belgien an der Küste gewesen wäre, hätte man sich sogar treffen können. Lambertstal...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juni 2019)

Sonntag morgens 05:00 Uhr in Deutschland. Da kannse noch gemütlich Auto fahren.





Aber es geht sich ja hier eher um Radsport. Ziel Köln-Niehl. Schönen Parkplatz am Rhein gefunden da hast gar kein Bock loszuradeln.





Pünktlich um 06:30 Uhr ging es los und die ersten Gruppen formierten sich.





Das Tempo wurde zügig erhöht und mit über 40 km/h ging es raus aus Köln Richtung Roggendorf, Stommeln.





Weiter ging es Richtung Oberaussem und rauf auf die Wiedenfelder Höhe. Der kleine Anstieg sprengt die Gruppe.





Blick von der Wiedenfelder Höhe rüber Richtg. Sophienhöhe. An der ging es später unterhalb vorbei.





Ey ich glaub es nicht. Geht die Strecke über teilweise über meine Feierabendrunde. Da musste ich aufpassen das ich nicht abbiege und nach Hause fahre 



 

Dann ab auf den Speedway. Alte Kohletransporttrasse die zu einem wunderschönen Radweg ausgebaut wurde. Da stehen jetzt trotz Gegenwind immer über 40 km/h auf dem Garmin





Apropos Wind. Der spielte ab jetzt ne grosse Rolle. Er kam relativ stark seitlich oder direkt von vorn. Daher wurde jetzt die komplette Breite der Strasse genutzt als es über Lövenich, Hambach, Oberzier Richtung Voreifel ging.





Ich hatte noch Zeit für schöne Foto  Mit der gelbven Dampflok vorne an der Spitze hatten wir die Gruppe vor uns schnell ein. War das ein Tier der Typ. Irre





So das war dann die Führungsgruppe. Schöne wie der Wind von rechts pfiff. Sieht man an den Bäumen.





Dann ging es über Hoven nach Schevenhütte. Alte Erinnerungen wurden wach an den alten MTB Treff Wehebachtalsperre. Tolle Zeit damals. Damals war eh alles besser . Und just in diesem Moment als es in Schevenhütte links hoch nach Birgel ging bekam mein alter Diesel Probleme. Irgendwas mit der Einspritzpumpe und ich verlor  den Zug





Kurze Zeit später dann die rettende Betankungsstation für Dampfloks. Der Kessel glühte zwar noch aber war trotzdem soooo lecker 





Weiter ging es Richtung Vettweiss, Nörvenich, Sinndorf





Die Gruppen waren mittlerweile alle auseinadergeflogen und es kam wieder heftige Seitenwind. Aber mit den beiden hier hatte ich super Mitfahrer. Wahnsinn was das Mädel an der Kurbel gedreht hat 





Über Pulheim ging es dann zurück nach Köln-Niehl. Wir waren relativ früh zurück und für die Finisher des Marathon gab es Preisgelder.
Kugelschreiber mit Lineal, Wasserwaage und Tabletttoucher  Tolle Geste 




Das war eine Veranstaltung mit der Bewertung klasse. Tolle Strecke, super Verpflegung uns sehr netten Helfern 
Der Wind war teilweise schon extrem über den offenen Abschnitten wo es sehr sehr viele von gab, aber in den Gruppen ging es ganz gut.
So war ich nach 214km / 1300hm und nem 30,6er Schnitt ganz zufrieden. Muss nur die Einspritzpumpe noch was justieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der kleine Anstieg sprengt die Gruppe


... scheinst ja vorne gewesen zu sein nach der Sprengung 




spitfire4 schrieb:


> 214km / 1300hm und nem 30,6er Schnitt ganz zufrieden



So jetzt rechne mal .... nur noch ca. 30% der Strecke aber dafür ca. 30% mehr Höhenmeter ... das entschleunigt ...6hm/km zu 33hm/km ... welchen Schnitt du wohl nächsten Sonntag hast ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> .. welchen Schnitt du wohl nächsten Sonntag hast ?



Über 10 km/h wäre schon gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Über 10 km/h wäre schon gut



Kommt ja rein rechnerisch hin mit der 30% Regel


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2019)

er kommt bestimmt mitm dackelschneider - bergauf geschultert, die leichten 6kg merkst kaum - bergab verbläst er alles...
wer a sagt und rtf mitm mtb fährt, muß auch b sagen und rdhf mitm renner abspulen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

... oha ich glaube den downhill schaffste mim Renner maximal 50m, dann eher umgekehrt, rauf fahren und runter schultern


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2019)

ich denke da immer an den hier...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich denke da immer an den hier...




Siehst, kommt alles wieder ! Heute lassen sich vollvegane Rennradkäppiträger nen Bart wachsen und nennen das "Jeräwel Beik" ... oder "Monster Crosser" ... die ham alle zu viel Tofu geschnüffelt die Irren


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Siehst, kommt alles wieder ! Heute lassen sich vollvegane Rennradkäppiträger nen Bart wachsen und nennen das "Jeräwel Beik" ... oder "Monster Crosser" ... die ham alle zu viel Tofu geschnüffelt die Irren



Ich bin Fleischfresser und rasiere mich jeden Morgen. Passe so gar nicht in dein Klischee rein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2019)

Klischees sind für alle da


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juni 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wer a sagt und rtf mitm mtb fährt, muß auch b sagen und rdhf mitm renner abspulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juni 2019)

Einstimmung für Malmedy. Auf der letzten RTF kamen ja in Schevenhütte alte Erinnerungen vom früheren MTB-Treff Wehebachtalspere hoch. Daher dachte ich ne heute nix RTF heute mal wieder was MTB fahren. Ab nach Langerwehe mal sehen was ich von früher noch so kenne. 
Los gings in Langerwehe über schöne Trails hoch nach Schevenhütte






Och so wird das Sonntag bestimmt häufig sein 





Bzgl. Sonntag habe ich noch ein kleines Sondertraining eingebaut. Nennt sich pfffffffffffffffffffffffff.
Ein Flicken innen, ein kleinen Konterflicken draussen, alles gesichert und verzurrt hält Bombe 





Das  ging es weiter hoch Richtg. Rweg und ab in den endgeilen super langen Trail. 









Immer wieder über tolle Wege ging es über Grosshau, Hürtgen runter Richtg. Wehebachtalsperre. Unterwegs noch ein ganz feines Pfädchen.









Ja wo bleibt er denn ? Boahh kann der lange tauchen  





Dann ging es ab in den super Trail entlang der WBTS. Was ein lecka Pfädchen





Wäre ich mal lieber nicht rechts abgebogen. Bei dem Panöma hast doch kein Bock mehr. Und hier möchte ich mal den Beweis antreten das man nicht grazil sein muss um elegant zu entspannen. Hier das grazile Faultier





Hier der elegante deutsche Elefant. Noch Fragen ? Keine ? Gut 







Weiter ging es über Gressenich rüber in den Eschweiler Wald. 





Auch sehr viele nette kleine Pfädchen da.









Dann  ging es auf der anderen Seite über Scherpenseel wieder zurück. Natürlich wurde noch der Stich hoch zur Laufenburg mitgenommen.
Dort war Polizei, Feuerwehr, Notarzt, Hubschrauber. Wie ein Wanderer sagte soll wohl ein Radfahrer schwer gestürzt sein. Da wir anständige Biker und *KEINE GAFFER* sind, sind wir einfach weiter rechts hoch gefahren und es gibt auch keine Bilder der Einsatzfahrzeuge.





Dann ging es über schöne Trails von oben wieder zurück nach Langerwehe, 






Tolle Runde mit 62km / gut 1200hm. Vieles habe ich von früher erkannt. Insgesamt hat sich da kaum was verändert. Wir kommen wieder.

Noch was in eigener Sache. An alle selbsternannten Massregler da draussen. So lange unter dem Deckmantel des Klimaschutzes, Klimaaktivisten oder was auch immer sie sind oder sein wollen, fremdes Eigentum besetzen oder gar zerstören, Wälder besetzen, Wälder zerstören indem sie Bäume fällen und sich damit illegal Baumhäuser bauen und diese auch illegal bewohnen, dadurch auch die Ruhe im Wald der Tiere stören, aber keiner was dagegen unternimmt weil man Angst hat noch mehr Wähler zu verlieren, dann interessieren mich doch bitte schön keine Radverbotsschilder im Wald  Denn ab jetzt bin ich Trailaktivist und dann darf ich fahren wo ich will


----------



## davez (21. Juni 2019)

Heute Mittag - Fähre Königswinter - Der Anblick begeistert mich immer wieder - so schön hier


----------



## zett3coupe (22. Juni 2019)

*DIE TRAILS MÜSSEN BLEIBEN, DIE TRAIL MÜSSEN BLEIBEN, DIE TRAILS MÜSSEN BLEIBEN...*

Du Tarilaktivist 

Kann man nicht solche Trikots für uns drucken - SAMSTAG Für Trails


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Juni 2019)

Nachdem die Klima-Terroristen Felder zertrampelt haben, ihren Müll dort entsorgt haben ist wieder Ruhe im Gebiet. Also ab auf die Feierabendrunde. Wobei die gut 34 Grad nicht so spassig waren. Ziel war bloss nicht stehen zu bleiben. Daher nur 2 Pics


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2019)

Kalibra schreibt man mit C


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2019)

Gestern Abend spontanes Treffen zum *Ringschwitzen.*
War dass heiss und schwül hier in der Stadt. Also was tun ? Hey super, es war doch Radtreff am Ring. Eifel und Ring da ist es doch eigentlich immer frisch. Immer. Also spontan nach Feierabend die Klamotten gepackt und ab in die frische Eifelhöhen.
Hmmmm irgendwie stimmte da aber was nicht. Um 19:30 Uhr am Ring angekommen waren es immer noch 30,5 Grad 
Egal einmal da wurde natürlich gefahren.

Die die immer  war natürlich auch dabei. Bine und Matze sind vorher noch ne MTB Runde um den Ring gefahren





Matze unser AllMountainHeld von Malmedy fuhr mal ganz locker. Ist wohl nicht ausgelastet.





Dann ging es aber los. Meine Mission war möglichst schnell zu fahren um möglichst viel Fahrtwind abzubekommen 
Die Jagd begann.





Anfahrt zur Fuchsröhre. Schade hatte nur 1x11 daher konnte ich oben nicht richtig beschleunigen. Abba meine 0,1 T machten das wieder wett. In der Fuchsröhre schrie ich links und die Rakete Ron und der Rasende Ralf surrten mit 92,3 km/h an den Schmalspurpneus vorbei  





Danach war Schluss mit lustig. Der elend lange Anstieg von Adenau hoch zur H8 begann. In brütender Hitze.





Pah alles keine richtigen Raycer. Hier wird innen gefahren. Haben wohl Angst um ihre schmalen Reifchen



 

Ja ja dann kommt er. Der etwas steilere Anstieg. Aber im Gegensatz zu Malmedy Sonntag ist das eher ein Hügelchen. Für viele aber zu steil. Oben fingen die ersten an zu schieben.





Und oben war dann bei den meisten die Luft raus. Auch teures Material will geschoben werden  






Danach ab mit über 70 km/h durchs Brünnchen, Den ein und anderen kleinen Gegenanstieg mitgenommen und ab auf die lange Gerade nochmal was Tempo machen





Viele fahren nur 1 Runde. Wahnsinn wenn man bedenkt wo die teilweise herkommen. Ob das lohnt ? Gerade die zweite ist immer schöner da es ins Abendlicht geht und man eingerollt ist. Also ich zumindest.  War kaum noch was los auf der  2ten Runde. Herrlich war es. Und wisst ihr eigentlich wie geil 22 Grad sein können  Hier noch Abendimpressionen. HG war auch schwer begeistert.










Es gibt schlimmere Gefängnisse 





Auch wenn es stressig war und viel Zeit draufging. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt. So einmal im Jahr reicht mir das aber.
Ab jetzt geht es wieder ins Gelände.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2019)

Habe mir das gestern Abend auch überlegt, aber uns dann doch zu einer kleinen Trailrunde ums Eck entschieden. War ja schon öfter beim Radtreff und jedesmal 17 € sind mir einfach zu viel. Ich drehe auf dem Kurs erst wieder bei Rad am Ring am Samstag und Sonntag meine Runden. Dieses Jahr ohne Zeitnahme.  Das wird mal ne ganz neue Erfahrung.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich drehe auf dem Kurs erst wieder bei Rad am Ring am Samstag und Sonntag meine Runden. Dieses Jahr ohne Zeitnahme.  Das wird mal ne ganz neue Erfahrung.


Samstag 15 EUR, Sonntag 23 EUR ist aber auch net gerade wenig für die paar Stunden. Ich war auch schon oft da. So ab und zu ist mir die 14 EUR Wert ( DIMB Ausweis ). Vor allem bei son einem Wetter. Bei mir kommen noch 260km Autofahrt dazu. Die kostet das 3 fache


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2019)

Vor einigen Jahren war das Tourifahren ne Std. vor den Rennen. Ich bin relativ früh hoch zur Einfahrt NS. Der Streckenposten meinte dauert noch was Strecke ist noch gesperrt. Kurze Zeit später piepte das Funkgerät und er meinte ach komm alles frei. Fahr los. Ich war alleine unterwegs. 
Der Knaller dann im Brünnchen. Da standen relativ viele Leute und die riefen hey da kommt der Führende   Das war mal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> jedesmal 17 € sind mir einfach zu viel.





spitfire4 schrieb:


> 15 EUR, Sonntag 23 EUR



Das ist mal Wucher !


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist mal Wucher !



Gegenüber 141€ bzw. 161€ für einen Einzelstart ist das quasi nix. Und da ich ja um die Ecke wohne und binnen 20 min. an Start/Ziel stehe, fallen die Anfahrtskosten recht niedrig aus. Aber Spaß kostet eben. Bei RaR schon immer etwas mehr. Da wird der Mythos Grüne Hölle schön mitbezahlt. Aber wir nagen ja alle hier nicht am Hungertuch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2019)

Nein nagen wir nicht, aber mit beiden Händen am Fenster rauswerfen muss ich es auch nicht.
Mir fehlt das Verständnis für sowas so viel Geld zu verlangen und / oder zu zahlen.
Die haben nichtmal nur annährend die hälfte dessen im Einsatz was an normalen "Touristenfahrten" eingesetzt werden, Fahrräder erzeugen so gut wie keinen Verschleiss an der Strecke also ist der Einsatz für die minimal und der Gewinn maximal. 5-10€ wär ich dabei aber mehr nicht das ist einfach nur abzocke! Genauso das Startgeld fürs 24h Rennen .... aber wers bezahlen will solls tun ... gibt ja auch vergoldete Steaks ! 

Am Sonntag in Malmedy hatte ich für 20€ vorzügliche 3malige Verpflegung auf 60km Strecke incl. technischem Support an jeder Verpflegung und Präsentchen am Start. 23€ Sonntags auf der NS steht dazu in keinem Verhältnis .... ausser das man sich auf der NS weniger quälen muss


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juni 2019)

Nürburgring ist ein knallhartes Profitgeschäft. Wenn sich RadamRing nicht mehr lohnt gibt es das nicht mehr und an diesem Wochenende findet dann eben z.B. ne Porsche Experience oder so statt. Die zahlen das Geld. Ich finde das Erlebnis geil auf der NS mit dem Rad zu fahren und zahle auch dafür. Wie Jürgen sagt zahlt man da auch den Mythos mit. Ich zahle ja sogar 45 EUR für den Marathon um die NS obwohl ich die fast jedes Wochenende umsonst umrunden kann Mir geht es um das Erlebnis und wenn das was kostet, kostet das halt was. So gesehen müsste man dann eigentlich nur RTF, CTF, VTT etc fahren. Da fährst für 5-8 EUR und wirst auch verpflegt. Ist für mich aber nicht das Erlebnis.
Malmedy war für die 20 EUR echt grandios. Sogar mit Handschuhe als Antrittsgeschenk  Das ist aber auch eher die Ausnahme.
Die Marathons in Deutschland sind alle teurer, Strecken und die Verpflegung auch nicht immer gut. Aber mir macht es trotzdem Spass.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2019)

Hey alles gut ich stelle ja keinen an den Pranger weil er dort fährt.
Ich finde die Preise nur ziemlich abgehoben ... ich Eifler aka zanGbiker wäre dafür definitiv zu geizig oder würde eben woanders investieren ... z.B. Grillgut  Überteuerte Dinge gibts überall, wenn man sich das Leisten möchte dann raus mitte Kohlen besser als in Zigaretten zu investieren,. Ausserdem sparst du ja beim Einkauf an den Bikes  

Und wenns Rad am Ring nicht mehr geben würde .... nun ja ...  


Aber vielleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal mit meinem Youngtimer mit ... 2x7 da wirds an der H8 interessant, denke da muss ich ausm Karusell raus alles im stehen da hoch dämmeln. Dann bin ich auch mal dekadent


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2019)

karussel ist doch der chickenway. steilstrecke rulez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2019)

Das is denen mit den Dackelschneidern aber nich glatt genug


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Juli 2019)

Die  gewaltbereiten Aktivisten "EndeGelände" sind ja bekannt. Hier kommt die neue friedliche Gruppe "EndeAsphalt"
Boah selbst in der hohen Eifel war es warm. Richtig warm. Aber egal, Heul nicht fahr  
Los ging es mit mächtig Panöma, richtig mächtig Panöma





Hier ist er. Der sagenumwobene "weisse Stein" im Zitterwald auf ca 690M Höhe im deutsch-belgischen Grenzgebiet.  Ist wohl schon was älter der Stein daher grau 





Das ein und andere Trailchen wurde unterwegs mitgenommen und dann ging es um den Stausee Bütgenbach. Sehr nettes Pfädchen darum.
Kurzzeitig kam die Idee die Sportart zu wechseln.





Dann wurde es was ernster. Das Flüsschen kam einem doch bekannt vor.





Zack da war es wieder. Belgisches Trailfieber. Der Pfad des Gedenkens. Schönes knackiges Pfädchen














Wieder unten an der Warche. Herrlich





Die Radwelt ist ja teilweise stravanisiert. Auf der Nordschleife allein gibt es über 90 Segmente  Auch im Gelände wird vieles stravanisiert. 
Aber die Belgier setzen noch ein drauf 





Es ging über viele kleinere Trails zurück nach Bütgenbach und von dort ebenfalls über netet belgische Wurzeltzrails zurück zum weissen Stein.





















Klares Zeichen der Klimaerwärmung. Am Skilift wächst die Steppe. Ich plädiere für Bikepark.






So das war erstmal die letzte chillige Tour. Die nächsten 3 Wochen sind Rennen angesagt. Schaun wir mal wie es läuft


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der Mund war noch was voller Gras. Jetzt weiss ich auch was es heißt ins Gras zu beissen.


Ab genau getzt ein fachversierter Mitleser mehr!


----------



## DasIch81 (8. Juli 2019)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal als Mitleser.
Hoffe ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen, war echt lustig am WE.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Juli 2019)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen, war echt lustig am WE.



Ja sehr  Für mich persönlich lief es bis Nachts super. Bin bis dahin ca. 150KM mit über 3000HM fast non-stop gefahren. Dann wollte aber der Kopf irgendwie nicht mehr so wie die Beine und ich habe mich daher entschlossen nach 12 Std. aufzuhören. Für mich war es daher ein 12 Std. Rennen 
@DasIch81 der alte Eifelpanzer dieselte so vor sich hin, fuhr immer mal wieder in die Box, dieselte weiter und sammelte so seine Runden.
Beeindruckend wie er sich mit seinem Kampfgewicht und einer relativ fetten Übersetzung immer wieder den gnadenlosen Bremsberg hochmanövrierte  Da isser






Bine hatte Nachts einen Sturz in diesem Steintrail und verletzte sich am Knie. Und der Magen rebellierte. Also auch erstmal aufhören.
Morgends so gegen 06:00 Uhr meinte se och ich versuche mal noch so ein zwei Runden. Ich sagte o.k. probiere es. Schaute dann nach ner Weile aufs Handy und sah hey wenn sie jetzt wirklich weiter fährt reicht es aufs Treppchen relativ weit oben. Ich bin dann auf die Strecke gelaufen und habe ihr zugerufen was Sie tun soll dann wird das was. Und ab sofort gab es nur noch meine Powerdrinks. Plötzlich lief es.
Das Mentalmonster war wieder zum leben erweckt 
Es war über Stunden ein super Battle was sie sich mit dem anderen Mädel geliefert hat. Es ging um Platz 2 immer hin und her. Getränke habe ich ihr mittlerweile nebenherlaufend angegeben um keine Zeit zu verlieren. Sie fuhr mittlerweile schneller als die meisten Männer. Es waren nur wenige Minuten zwischen den Beiden. Zum Ende hin habe ich sie "angebrüllt" diese Runde hau jetzt alles raus dann hast es. Sie rief nur ne und ich schrie doch fahr. Und wie sie fuhr.  Sie fuhr ihre schnellste Runde und der Widerstand der Konkurrentin war gebrochen.
Was das für Strapazen waren sieht man hier ganz gut





Aber selbst während dieser elenden Quälerei hatte sie noch ihr lachen und fuhr immer wieder zügig diese Mörderrampe ohne abzusteigen hoch.










Dann war es endlich geschafft





Und das kam letztendlich bei raus






Der Lohn der Mühe nach ca. 190KM und ca. 4400HM war der 2 te Platz 
Super Binchen ich bin stolz auf Dich. Das helfen und unterstützen ist das eine, aber wie Du das umgesetzt hast war gnadenlos geil.


----------



## zett3coupe (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe Bine übers Handy und whatsapp angebrüllt. Hat auch was geholfen, bilde ich mir ein. Super Leistung vom Mentalmonster. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob auf den Bildern gegrinst oder doch mehr geleidet wird.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Juli 2019)

Die Bine ist schon der Kracher 
Ein Mentalmonster. Da können sich 99 % ein Beispiel dran nehmen. 
Erst die RDHF locker in den Boden gestampft und dann das. Respekt. 

Wäre ich ein Groupie würde ich schreien: 

BINE, ICH WILL EIN KIND VON Dir

also im übertragenen Sinne


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Juli 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Groupie würde ich schreien:
> 
> BINE, ICH WILL EIN KIND VON Dir
> 
> also im übertragenen Sinne



Du sollst nicht die rosa Pillen fressen, nimm wieder die blauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baronin (9. Juli 2019)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Erst einmal einen riesen Dank an Jörg! Ohne Dein pushen hätte ich den 2. Platz wohl nicht geschafft. Wobei ich Dich zum Schluß auch schon phasenweise nicht mehr mochte, als Du mir die kurzen Pausen verweigert hast. Und dann sollte ich auch noch schneller fahren. 

Für mich war es ein anstrengendes Rennen. Erst der Sturz mit einer Verletzung am Knie und dann auch noch die Magenprobleme, die mich kurzzeitig ausgeknockt haben. Es hat Überwindung gekostet, das Rennen in den frühen Morgenstunden wieder aufzunehmen. Aber dann lief es plötzlich und auch Jörg lief zu Höchstformen auf. Als meine Konkurrentin 1,5 Stunden vor Schluss plötzlich neben mir auftauchte, musste ich kurz überlegen. Was ist besser? Jäger oder Gejagte. Ich habe mich dann für die Gejagte entschieden und habe noch einmal alle Kräfte mobilisiert. 1,5 Stunden können sehr, sehr lang werden. Aber Jörg hat echt alles gegeben. Am Ende hat es dann noch für Platz 2 gereicht.

In der Nacht haben Jörg und ich eigentlich entschieden, dass dieses Rennen das letzte Rennen im Stöffel Park für uns war. Eigentlich... Denn was interessiert uns unser Geschwätz von vorgestern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2019)

Also wenn ihr auf Magenprobleme steht .... die könnt ihr auch ohne 24h Rennen haben ....


----------



## DasIch81 (9. Juli 2019)

Mentalmonster passt schon ganz gut. 
Echt riesen Respekt vor der Leistung @Baronin 



Baronin schrieb:


> Eigentlich... Denn was interessiert uns unser Geschwätz von vorgestern.



Das ist irgendwie jedes Jahr das gleiche... 

Während des Rennens stellt man sich die Frage "Wofür mache ich das eigentliche"
Kurz danach dann "Das mache ich nie wieder"
Ca. 1-2 Tage später "Mal sehen, vielleicht fahre ich nächstes Jahr nochmal"
Wenn die Anmeldung offen ist, ist man dann einer der ersten der Rund schreibt, wer noch dabei ist


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Juli 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> In der Nacht haben Jörg und ich eigentlich entschieden, dass dieses Rennen das letzte Rennen im Stöffel Park für uns war. Eigentlich... Denn was interessiert uns unser Geschwätz von vorgestern.



Na ja da hatten wir Schlafmangel, waren verwirrt und voller Kohlenhydrate und Powerdrinks   

Einmal Stöffel immer Stöffel.  2020 erfolgt der Großangriff im 2er Mix. *Team Mini & Maxi*


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Juli 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> Denn was interessiert uns unser Geschwätz von vorgestern.


... -> RDHF 2020!!!


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Bine hatte Nachts einen Sturz in diesem Steintrail und verletzte sich am Knie.


PS:
Jetzt aber keinen "Wirkbooster" fürs Antibiotikum nehmen, sonnst kommt die NADA!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Juli 2019)

Erbeskopf Halbmarathon über 63 km / knapp 1700 hm.
den Erbeskopfmarathon kenn ich von früher. Da startete er noch oben am Skilift dies Jahr unten in Thalfang. War immer eine super Strecke und ich war gespannt ab es diesmal auch noch so sein würde- ihr wisst ja Bestimmungen, Naturschutz etc etc.
Zum Anfang im Startbeutel war schonmal ne Überraschung drin 







Bevor es für uns los ging kamen die Marathonis nach der Einführungsrunde durch den Park. Gab auch eine Ultrastrecke mit 170km und 4700 hm 





Um 10:00 Uhr ging es für uns los. Da Thalfang im Loch liegt natürlich erstmal richtig hoch. Dort erwartete uns ein super Panöma.





Dann ging es in die ersten Trails rund um Thalfang. Die waren teilweise nicht ohne 






Dann wieder hoch auf die Höhen Richtung Erbeskopf. Sagenhaft was da unterwegs an Wurzel- und Steintrails serviert wurde.





Der lange Anstieg zum Erbeskopf auf über 800M begann. Unterwegs immer wieder tolle Trails.










Dann waren wir oben. Was eine Aussicht. Die Abfahrt erfolgte nicht wie früher über die Skipiste sondern durch den neu angelegten Bikepark. 
Es ging über die kurvige Strecke mit den ganzen künstlich angelegten Anliegern. Ganz ehrlich meinen Meinung. Einmal gefahren reicht.





Weiter ging es über eine grosse Schleife wieder zurück gen Thalfang. Auch hier klasse was da immer wieder für Trails mitgenommen wurden.











Nach einer weiteren Schleife um Thalfang und nochmal durch den Park waren wir im Ziel.
Das war, wie früher auch, eine super Veranstaltung mit einer ganz tollen Streckenführung. Super was die da für lange tolle Trails einbauen. Es erinnert ein wenig an Belgien.  Es geht also doch noch im Land der Bevormunder im Einklang mit der Natur tolle Strecken zu genehmigen.    

Für mich lief es diesmal ganz ordentlich. Ich habe für die 63km / 1700hm unter 4 Std. gebraucht. Am Anfang habe ich mich extrem zurückgehalten weil ich dachte es wird schwerer. Die Anstiege waren aber nicht so steil dafür aber sehr lang was mir entgegenkommt. Im letzten 4tel habe ich dann nochmal richtig Gas gegeben und einige überholt. Das Ziel kam dann irgendwie zu früh war gerade richtig im Racefieber. Egal, nächstes Jahr besser trainiert und vor allem leichter wage ich mich wahrscheinlich wieder mal an die 110km Version.


----------



## zett3coupe (15. Juli 2019)

Sauber geliefert! Aber ganz schön voll im Wald...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2019)

24 Grad Sonne, der Helm sitzt. Warum soweit in die Ferne schweifen das schöne ist so nah.





Atemberaubende Felsformationen





Tolle Trails in toller Kulisse





Mein neues Intense Primer fühlt sich auch pudelwohl, Ich mich auch auf ihm  





Also man kann ja über GPS lächeln wie man will, Heute habe ich es def. gebraucht. Na wo bin ich lang ? 





Dahin wo es schön ist. Fragt mich nicht wo das war 





Weiter ging es über tolle, flowige Trails und eine endlose Anzahl an Serpentinen, Dazu später mehr in bewegten Bildern,









Nochmal ein schöner Spot





Hier habe ich die verlorenen Kalorien aufgefüllt





Das war ein feiner Tag im Dahner Felsenland. Ich bin die Serpentinenorgie gefahren die mir einer kredenzt hat 
Boah da bekommst echt nen Drehwurm. Panömamässig war es aber eher schwach. Da setz ich auf morgen.
Da geht es rüber in die Nordvogesen alte Burgruinen gucken. Ich berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2019)

2. Foto ist der Büttelfels gibt einige sehr schöne kletterwege an selbigen  
Das Bild nach den Wegweisern dürfte auf dem Jungfernsprung sein ...
Das vorletzte auf dem Hochsteinmassiv
Auf dem letzten Bild steht ihr links von Braut und Bräutigam und mit dem Rücken zum Büttelfels.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2019)

da kennt sich einer aus


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2019)

So hier bewegte Bilder


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> da kennt sich einer aus


Dahn war zu meiner aktivsten kletter zeit Basis für das wasgau ...
Bis auf den Jungfernsprung bin ich auch an allen genannten Felsen geklettert...
Anfang Juni sind wir von Dahn Richtung französischer Grenze und zurück bikepackend unterwegs gewesen.

Bei 3:24 hatten welche übernachtet als wir dort vorbeikamen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Juli 2019)

Super. Ich geh am Donnerstag mal zum Büttelfels. Ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür  
Hier die Aussicht von meinem Hotel


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Super. Ich geh am Donnerstag mal zum Büttelfels. Ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür
> Hier die Aussicht von meinem Hotel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 885871


Ein Mal zum Felsen Fenster ist dann Pflicht... Und ein Mal auf die andere Seite... Falls du kletterst und den Grad sicher beherschst große Südwand nicht auslassen... Alte Südwand ist auch gut! 
Ach und von da sieht man gut den Lämmerfelsen! Auch sehr beeindruckend vor allem das kleine markante Türmchen... Die Meter solltest du auch noch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juli 2019)

So nach der Serpentinenorgie gestern die  weitgehend ohne Panöma und kniffligen Trails glänzte änderte sich das heute. Und wie.
Habe was Bekanntens mit Unbekanntem verbunden und auch teils die Ratschläge ignoriert. Genau das hat sich gelohnt   

So z.B. sollte ich den Feldweg hoch Richtung Nothweiler. Ich habe mich aber für das Mäuerle entschieden. O.k. der Anstieg war steil und oben noch steiler aber bitte wofür machen wir das denn ?





Dafür





Der Trail da runter absolute Sahne. Dann ging es über schmale Wege weiter Richtung Schlossberg. Da gabs Panöma. Und wie 









Das war ganz schön anstregend da hoch nur um schicke Bilder zu machen





Dann ging es rüber nach Frankreich in die Nordvogesen. Dann begann für mich einer der besten Trails die ich kenne, 
Immer an Buntsandsteinfelsen lang, schön ausgesetzt, Wurzeln, Felsen etc. Einfach klasse.





Gruss an Hubi und die Köter 





Zum Schluss wurde einem nochmal alles abverlangt. 





Weiter an div. Ruinen vorbei ging es dann durch ein liebliches Tal. Hier stand die Zeit still.





Immer wieder atemberaubende Felsformationen mitten im Wald.





Weiter ging es immer über schöne, sehr lange und teils was ausgesetzte Felsentrails





Dann die nächste Ruine erklommen. Das war ne plackerei da hoch,





Aber hat sich auch gelohnt





Dann wieder in Deutschlang ging es über ebenfalls schöne und flowige Trails zurück gen Bundenthal.





Die Tour was so geil, allein für die wäre ich hierhin gefahren. Aber extrem anstrengend. Ich hatte nach 20Km schon über 1000Hm 
und gestern in den Beinen. Aber die Trails haben für alles entschädigt. Selten so viele geile Trails in einer Tour gefahren. 
Ich habe mir auch extrem Zeit gelassen weil viel Pausen wegen Aussichten, Ruinen besteigen, Sackgassen erwischt  etc. 
Und es war heiss. In der Sonne 38 Grad. Und bergrauf ging es auch nicht immer so schnell weil Anstiege oft über 15% und steiler. Natürlich auch über Trails.
Das war def. ne Tour mit dem Prädikat wertvoll und auf jeden Fall wir die nochmals gefahren. Ich habe da noch so 2 Ideen 
Ich schnibbel mal das Video und ich kann nur sagen das lohnt sich zu schauen


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Juli 2019)

Tolle Runde, bin die schon zwei mal gefahren und ein mal gewandert, mit Biwak auf der einen Burg. Ein Traum, gerade die von Dir genannte Abfahrt neben den Felsen, DAUERGRINSEN!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juli 2019)

So nu in bewegten Bildern


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juli 2019)

Wozu in die Alpen wenn das gute oft so nah liegt gelle ?  
Top Jörg  und Danke fürs hochhalten der Köterfahne  Ich hab mich ja diese Woche erstmnal wieder auf die Couch gelegt und gucke gerade Amazon Prime leer 
Aber wenn ich im September vielleicht mit der Frau 2-3 Tage Wellnessen in der Pfalz fahre dann weiss ich ja wenn ich Fragen mus


----------



## gruener-Frosch (18. Juli 2019)

Top Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja diese Woche erstmnal wieder auf die Couch gelegt und gucke gerade Amazon Prime leer



du glücklicher, ich hab erst in 1 woche urlaub


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juli 2019)

Nix Urlaub ... Männerschnupfen ! Damit ist nicht zu spassen


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Juli 2019)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Juli 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> hier stand Quatsch


Bei dir undenkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entsch (19. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hatte mal wieder Bock auf Ruhrgebiet und Haldentrails.
> Und im Pott haben die alle tiefer, breiter, boah ey. Und es war schlammig. Ein SUV musste her
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 838509
> ...



Moin. Hättest du den Track dazu?
Besten Gruß


----------



## thommy88 (19. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nix Urlaub ... Männerschnupfen ! Damit ist nicht zu spassen



aber nicht für Sonntag kneifen jetzt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2019)

thommy88 schrieb:


> aber nicht für Sonntag kneifen jetzt....



Nö, hab die letzten paar Tage gut auskuriert


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2019)

Heute mal wieder grosse Ostbelgienrundfahrt. Immer wieder schön. 

Los ging es am Stausee Bütgenbach






Dann ging es über die Eifel / Ardennenhöhen Richtung Signal de Botrange mit sehr schönen Trails unterwegs





Weiter über die tollen Heideflächen in den Ardennen. Hinten rechts ist der Turm vom Signal de Botrange





Wir bogen aber vorher links ab und nahmen lieber die netten Trails mit.





Dann habe ich eine neue Version an der Rur probiert. Na ja ging so. Oder Bine ?   









Dann eine neue Version am Ghaster Richtung Bayehon. Ging so oder Bine 









Was ein Brett da unten raus aus dem Flusstal des Ghaster. Oder Bine ? 





Endlich oben am Bayehon. Erstmal stärken.





Weiter über tolle Trails nach Malmedy 





Am Bikepark war ne Grossveranstaltung - LooseFest XL. Alle Grössen aus der DH Welt waren wohl da 





Musste ich umplanen habe aber ne feine Alternative gefunden. Oder Bine ? 





Dann ging es weiter durch das Warchetal und natürlich durfte der Klassiker hoch zur Burg Reinhardstein nicht fehlen,





Dann ging es über den Weg des Gedenkens durchs Warchetal  zurück nach Bütgenbach. Der war auch nochmal gut oder Bine ? 






Immer wieder herrlich da drüben in Ostbelgien. Toller Tag und Glück mit dem Wetter.
Nach Ende der Tour noch lecker  im Hotel du Lac ging es danach richtig heftig los mit Sturm Hagel Starkregen,
Glück gehabt oder Bine ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2019)

Top Bine & Jörg 
Hammer was die Jungs da beim Loosefest springen können. Kann man sich aber auch auf YouTube reinziehen

An der Ghaaster hab ich auch schon mal jemand zum fluchen gebracht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Am Bikepark war ne Grossveranstaltung - LooseFest XL. Alle Grössen aus der DH Welt waren wohl da



Also den No-Hander hättest du besser hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Juli 2019)

Ist nicht meine Welt aber schon geil anzuschauen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2019)

So, die Raycerei ist vorbei nu war mal wieder Zeit für  Spass und Panöma.
Bine leidet noch an den Folgen des 24h Duisburg aber wir waren nicht alleine. Darf ich vorstellen. Hubertine  





In Heimbach ging es los auf die Trailrunde. Dauerte nicht lange schon kam Panöma. Und wie.





Da könnte man doch direkt mal was nettes nachschieben.





Hier mal der Unterscheid zwischen Fotos die mit Einsatz gemacht werden, die gelangweilt gemacht werden und die WhatsApper 





Und hier der Kamerafahrer





Der kann aber nicht nur knipsen sondern auch fahren.





Der kann auch beides ganz gut.





Noch ein bisschen Panöma





Einwenig trailen und posen, fertig war ein super Tag.






Dank an Hubi und Andi für den perfekten Tag.  Gibt gleich noch ein Filmchen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. August 2019)

Bewegende Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. August 2019)

Da Hubi trotz Wirtschaftsabschwung auch Samstag knechten musste haben wir umgeplant.
Um Mendig gibbet auch schöne Sachen und für uns nicht ganz so weit zu fahren. Nee nicht rüber zum Laacher See es ging gen Westen.
Natürlich ging es direkt gut hoch. Nach einigen netten Trails kamen wir zur Rauhbuur. Nett da.



 





Dann ging es bächtig hoch. Richtig bächtig. Oben dann Panöma.





Alles was Trist heute. Muss der Chef mal für Farbkleckse sorgen   





Dann ging es wieder bächtig rauf. Ja hier musste gekämpft werden. Abba das kann Bine ja pefekt.





Über schöne Trails und Panömawege ging es hinauf zur Falklay. Von da gibt es einen super Trail schön versteckt und in kaum einer Karte drin. Hatte der Hubi noch auf dem Schirm. Top.





Und was kam jetzt. Klar es ging wieder bächtig hoch.





Dann haben wir, obwohl es alle 14 Tage neue Bikegattungen gibt, noch eine neue erfunden. Das Senkrechtbike.





Das ist mal ein netter Pausenplatz. Genovahöhle. 





Ohne bächtig ANstrengung kommt man da aber nicht hin.





Oben am Hochstein gibbet 3 Endurostrecken in den Wald gebaut. Net so meins so was. Wir nehmen lieber Naturtrails.





Dann ging es weiter über Osteifelweg nochmal runter. Was ein Panöma. Die Abfahrt war sacksteil, kommt wie immer auf Fotos gar nicht rüber. Traumhaft.





Zum Ende hin noch Northshoreelemente 





Tolle Tour und mit über 1400HM auch nicht gerade ohne. Gut insgesamt waren unsere Räder für diese Tour diesmal was überdimensioniert abba da gibbet wenigstens Qualm in den Waden  Wobei Bine und Andi das nicht sooo lustig fanden 






Wir kommen nochmal wieder keine Frage. Ich denke dann können wir auch noch 200 - 300 Hm dranhängen. Ich habe da noch ne Idee


----------



## zett3coupe (18. August 2019)

Wer hatte eigentlich die Idee mit den Enduros? Ach ja, ich selber - musste ja unbedingt das Neue ausprobieren.

Schöne Tour, meint man gar nicht, dass es da so hart sein kann, fährste Mendig von der A61 an, sieht es ja harmlos aus. Denkste! Bald wieder, dann aber mit dem Racefully oder HT.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. September 2019)

*Moselgrillen Teil 1*

Bei den Wetteraussichten ab zur Mosel dachten wir. Eigentlich war es eine super Entscheidung. Eigentlich.
Traumhaufte Trails bei traumhaften Wetter. Eigentlich.









Gespielt haben wir auch. Sucht den Andi.





Schon schön steil gelle. Abba super gekämpft. Hier sah man auch schon wo das heutige Problem lag. Grillen im Südhang.





Die armen Winzer. So sah das da fast überall aus. Klar wenn da so die Sonne reinknallt. Es waren heute in der Sonne dort 44 Grad.





Bine hatte trotz problematischer Bremse auch noch Spass.





Steil waren die Anstiege. Und lang. Und heiss war es. Auch hier wieder über 40 Grad. Man fühlte sich echt gegrillt.





Hier oben war Panöma ohne Ende.  Und es weht mal ein schönes Lüftchen. Aber so richtig Abkühlung war das auch nicht.





Aber war trotzdem herrlich in den verblockten Seitentälern.













Dann wurden wir auf einem langen Teeranstieg aber mal so richtig durchgegrillt. Garmin zeigte jetzt 46 Grad. Egal hat sich gelohnt.









Die schnelle Abfahrt verschaffte wieder etwas Abkühlung





Dem Guide war es zu frisch und er sonnte sich erstmal was. 





Aber nützte nichts es ging weiter. Geiler Trail zum Schluss dann war es geschafft.





Wir waren jetzt so richtig schön durch. Boah was eine Hitzeschlacht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. September 2019)

*Moselgrillen Teil 2*

Das Imperium schlägt zurück. Wenn die Mosel glaubt sie kann uns mit 46 Grad schocken schlagen wir zurück. Gnadenlos mit 100 Grad  





In der Küche wurde schon alles vorbereitet





Was ein Panöma  





Da lacht die Bine trotz Sturzblessuren. Aber die lacht ja eigentlich immer  





Der Guide, gleichtzeitig Chefgriller, kümmerte sich um die Verpflegung





Hach so kann man auch die 45 Grad geniessen.





So guten Appetit. Es war uns ein Fest


----------



## zett3coupe (1. September 2019)

Heute, nee gestern, nicht CHILLIG sondern GRILLIG 

Was ne Hitze.....


----------



## davez (8. September 2019)

Der Herbst ist da, erstes Schlammbad im Wald genommen und die Frau hat bei der Rückkehr bei meinem Anblick fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2019)

*Sonderschicht bei Kaiserwetter*

Morgens um 05:00 Uhr ging es Richtung Polch. Ich war die letzte Zeit nicht untätig und so nahm ich mir vor mal wieder was richtig langes zu fahren. Pünktlich gegen 07:00 Uhr rollte ich in Polch los. Kurzer Fotostop mit HorstGünter.





Es ging Richtung Kobern-Gondorf und von dort in er einer Schleife über Koblenz-Metternich über Ochtendung nach Kottenheim.





Oben auf den Bergen war es schön warm. Unten in den Tälern sah das aber ganz anders aus. Ging sogar noch bis auf 2,4 Grad runter.





Dann kam der erste längere Anstieg hoch nach Kottenheim und danach eine wunderschöne Abfahrt nach Kesseling ins Ahrtal.





Von Kesseling ging es dann durch das schöne Herschbachtal ca. 10km mehr oder weniger nur berghoch Richtung HoheAcht.





Nach gut über 400HM am Stück endlich oben. So langsam wusste man wo man ist hörte man doch die, die irgendein Gendefekt haben müssen.





Über Döttingen, Bermel, Büchel ging es wellig über die Eifelhöhen Richtung Mosel. 









Bei einer kleinen Welle dann nach ca. KM 150 kam der Mann mit dem Hammer. Boah fast nichts ging mehr. Die Beine brannten und wollten sich einfach nicht mehr drehen und ich kam kaum noch vorwärts. Gut das jetzt kein längerer Anstieg kam. Ich kenn das ja das ich so zwischendurch mal ein Einbruch bekomme aber so  Habe genug getrunken und gegessen. Jetzt hiess es Zähne zusammenbeissen. Und ich wusste das jetzt bald die Abfahrt zur Mosel kam und das Rollerstück durchs Moseltal. Bei solch einer Abfahrt liess der Schmerzpegel rasch nach.










Dann hatte ich auch noch einen kurzen Verfahrer trotz Navi. Jetzt musste Gel her. Direkt 2 Tüten  Im Moseltal gab es dann auch noch einen weiteren Verpflegungspunkt. Schmalzbrot mit Salz. Boah ess ich sonst nie jetzt kamen die mit dem schmieren gar nicht nach 
Aber ich erholte mich und durch das Moseltal lief es super. Allein auf weiter Flur aber es lief dank Targobank. Rückenwind  





In Hatzenport ging es dann links ab ins Schrumpfbachtal. Der letzte längere Anstieg. Ich bin da schon öfters hoch immer wieder schön





Meine Beine waren wieder 1A. Später stellte sich heraus das ich den Anstieg noch nie so schnell hochgefahren bin. Und das nach mittlerweile ca. 200km und 3000hm. Also wie fast immer. Krise und danach läuft es umso besser. Über Münstermaifeld ging es dann nochmal schön wellig hoch bis zum Ziel nach Polch. Insgesamt waren es gut 210km mit etwas über 3000hm. Tolle Veranstaltung und super Verpflegung.
Wer allerdings kein Autoverkehr mag für den ist die Strecke nichts. Es geht sehr viel über Landstrassen die nicht gerade wenig befahren sind.
Das schlimmste aber. Es gab im Ziel keine Bratwurst sondern nur Kuchen. Geht gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2019)

Gut wenn man seinen Körper so kennt 
ich hör immer schon vor der ersten Krise auf


----------



## sibu (16. September 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 910567


Sieht so aus, als wäre die Dauerbaustelle zwischen Cochem und Klotten jetzt endlich fertig?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2019)

Das Stck. oben ist hinter Pommern. Nein noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. September 2019)

Kann ja nicht nur Strasse fahren. Daher mal wieder ne nette Abwechslung.
Mullerthal ist immer eine Reise wert. War ich doch letztens erst im Dahner Felsenland aber Mullerthal ist Mullerthal.
Relativ früh ging es los in Echternacherbrück. Herrlich





Da weisst gar nicht welchen Trail nehmen sollst. Also erstmal Pause.





Der Klassiker darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Geht doch da einer der schönsten Trails weg.  Oben kam mir ne Gruppe mit bestimmmt
10 Hollländern entgegen und meinten ob ich den jetzt runter fahre. Ich sagt jau rauf ist der doch verschenkter Spass. Meinten se stimmt 





Wenn Bilder sprechen könnten


















Schluss mit lustig und schön. Jetzt ging es mal langsam zur Sache.





Hier sind noch die letten Unwetterschäden zu sehen. Nur noch der Pfad ist übrig. Bin mal gespannt wenn es mal wieder richtig Regen gibt.
Ich denke dann kommt man hier nicht mehr so einfach durch. Indiana Jones lässt grüssen.









Panöma gab es auch.





Und tolle Panömatrails. Herrlich









Zum Abschluss dann noch ein ca. 300M langer Treppentrail. Hier das flachere Ende. Im Steilstück war an anhalten nicht zu denken.






Es war ein Traumtag. Kaiserwetter, super Trails, tolles Panöma, Herz was willste mehr. Ich war ja schon relativ oft da aber es ist immer
wieder ein Erlebnis. Keine Runde gleicht der anderen und der Anspruch an Kondition und Fahrtechnik ist schon was höher. 
Hier waren es gut 50Km mit knapp 1500hm fast ausschliesslich auf Trails. Das schlaucht. Hochrunterfahrschiebentragen gehört auch dazu


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2019)

Gibts nur eins zu sagen: ENDSTUFE


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. September 2019)

BB von seiner besten Seite. Nach langem Anstieg ging es erstmal in den QPfad





Dann wieder hoch und erstmal Panöma ohne Ende









Etwas über die Hochebene gerollt kamen wir zum nächsten Trail. Aber dann. Was datn ?
Hier gibt es wohl eine neue Gattung.* Aerozahnradbiker *diese sind hier nicht erwünscht. Ich hau mich weg 
Machte der Trail direkt noch mehr Spass





Dann kamen nacheinander die für mich die 3 besten Trails der ganzen Region. Einfach klasse.


























Es gab auch entspannte Flowtrails





Dann wurde der letzte lange Aufstieg in Angriff genommen der später in einem sehr langen tollen Flowtrail an dieser Stelle hier endet.
Kam nach sich vor wie auffer Kirmes 










Danach ging es über 2 Serpentineneldorades wieder zurück zum Startpunkt.
Wie immer dort eine super Tour, Trails ohne Ende, Wetter war top und eine neue Bikegattung kennengelernt


----------



## zett3coupe (29. September 2019)

Geübt wurde auch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2019)

Arme Bine


----------



## zett3coupe (30. September 2019)

Bine war gut drauf, immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2019)

Tag der Deutschen Einheit mal anders. Die Anfahrt war schon mal spektakulär mit Sommerreifen 











Aber Richtung Val Müstair wurde es immer besser. Der Wetterbericht hielt was er versprach und so ging es einige Stündchen später bei Kaiserwetter auf den ersten Trail vom Ofenpass Richtung Tschierv.





Nach weiteren Trails zum aufwärmen ging es den langen, teils sehr steilen Anstieg hoch zum Pas da Costainas.
Hier kamen mir einige Alpencrosser und ePussybiker entgegen die von Scuol nach St. Maria wollten. Das ist fast nur WAB.
Ich hatte was anderes vor was kaum einer macht. Gleich mehr dazu.





So endlich oben am Pas da Costainas 





Ich fuhr weiter zur Alp Astras.





An der Alp Astras dann scharf rechts und schob, trug, schimpfte, fluchte die am Anfang fast senkrechte Wand hoch zur Funtana da S-Charl. 





Irgendwann hatte das Leiden ein Ende und auch der Anstieg geschafft.





Dann folgte ich nicht wie üblich, wenn man über S-Charl fährt, weiter zur Alp da Munt sondern ich machte mich auf den Weg 
parallel zum Skihang Minschuns auf ins Valbella Tal. Dieser Trail wird so gut wie nie gefahren. Angeblich zu schwer, zu ausgesetzt, zu schmal etc. Das wollte ich mir anschauen.  Ich musste aber noch weiter rauf. Rechts unterhalb vom linken Gipfel ging es ins Valbella.






Nach einem weiteren steils steilen Anstieg war ich auf ca. 2600M am Einstieg ins Valbella. Traumhaft, 





Am Anfang noch völlig easy und flach surfte man gen Tal. Ich dachte so einfach geht das bestimmt nicht weiter





Ich sollte Recht behalten. So langsam ging es los.





Ahhhh jetzt wurde es immer interessanter. Dafür war ich hier. Ich liebe Hangtrails









Nach weiteren super geilen Abschnitten wurde es kurz mal wieder was flacher 





und die Baumgrenze wurde erreicht. Traumhaft schlängelte sich der Trail kurze Zeit später durch den Arvenwald.





Vom Ritt durch den Arvenwald gibt es keine Bilder da ich den komplett durchgefahren bin ohne Bilder zu machen. Es war einfach zu geil und Bilder im Wald sind ja auch nicht so interessant. Aber ich hänge ein Video der Tour an da kann man den Trail komplett verfolgen.
Die Tour endete da wo ich gestartet bin  am Ofenpass. Genau so muss ein Tag enden 





Was für ein Tag. Das Risiko durchs Valbella zu fahren hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Gut das man nicht immer auf alles hört was man liest oder auf Leute hört die so etwas für unfahrbar halten. Auch Karten lesen und Wege einschätzen gehört zum Touren dazu. Für mich ist es ein Traumtrail. Ich bin ihn komplett gefahren. Der Anstieg zum Einstieg ist zwar hart aber genau darum gehts mir. 
Selber den Anstieg erkämpfen, nicht shutteln, nicht liften, kein eMofa, denn nur so kann ich mich richtig auf traumhafte Abfahrten freuen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hier das passende Video in HD


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Oktober 2019)

MEEEGA !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2019)

Tag 2. Der Klassiker. Ofenpass, Buffalora, Jufplaun, Fuorcla del Gal, Val Mora, Dös Radond und über Fuldera wieder zum Ofenpass.
Ausblick vom Hotelzimmer versprach erstmal gutes Wetter.





Also Frühstück, umziehen und ab in den ersten Trail runter nach Buffalora





In der Abfahrt dachte ich gut das ich was wärmeres angezogen habe. Es kam mir irgendwie was frisch vor. War es auch. Fluss am Stiel 





Dann kam Sie. Als ich Sie sah kamen schlimme Erinnerungen hoch. Die Wand hoch zur Alp Buffalora. Übelst da nicht gerade kurz.





Oben angekommen nicht ab zur Alm. Ich fahre ja Bio und brauch kein Strom  Also ab nach rechts Richtung Jufplaun





Und weiter zum Fuorcla del Gal 





Sooo dann ging es schick abwärts zum Lago di Livigno. Mal den Schnitt anheben. 





Die kleine Wasserdurchfahrt hinten am Wasserfall war schon spannend. Vorher ein kleiner Absatz, grösstenteils gefroren und rechts ging es ab mal richtig runter. Egal drüber





Meine Mutprobe wartete, Ich nahm am Ende des Trails nicht die Steilabfahrt sondern entschied mich für die extrem steilen Serpentinen die auch nicht viel Sturzraum zulassen. Aber zur Not landet man weich im Wasser. Nur was kalt derzeit. Hier kann man es erahnen wie steil die sind. Passte aber alles. Videobeweis kommt.







Dann kam der schöne Hangtrail und das flowige Stck. Richtung Lago di San Giacomo.  





Dann ging es durchs Val Mora zur gleichnamigen Alm. Normal streift man die nicht auf der Tour aber ich bin nicht gerade Richtung Alp Sprella gefahren sondern vorher links ab. Meine Güte was ein Brett. Es war fast ein Kletterpfad.

















Dann ging es weiter über die Hochebene nach Dös Radond 





Oben auf 2234M angekommen ging es lange abwärts. Links die Touri und ePussystrecke, rechts in die Schlucht für Eifel und Moselgestählte  Ein herrlicher Trail.





Dann ging es immer mal wieder über schöne Panöma WABs runter, es kamen aber immer auch wieder schöne Trails durch den Wald.





Ich bin nicht ganz runter nach Sta. Maria sondern vorher links ab nach Fuldera. So habe ich mir gut 300Hm gespart und den Rest vom Ofenpass in Angriff genommen. 





Tolle Tour die ich jetzt aber schon zum 3ten mal gefahren bin. Die letzte war ewig her da wollte ich sie unbedingt nochmal fahren und bei den Temperaturen war es o.k. nicht ganz so hoch zu fahren. Aber insgesamt hatte ich sie was spektakulärer in Erinnerung.  Ein 4tes mal fahre ich sie def. nicht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2019)

So Tag 3. Der Körper müde, dass Wetter schlecht. Was tun. Plan B. Die Beine funktionieren noch. 
Hinterm Hotel liegen ja genug steile Berge. Also Wanderschuhe an und los.





Zack schon oben. Lecka Aussicht 





Dann ging es erstmal wieder runter und dann richtig hoch hinaus. Bildmitte hinten der Abstieg und vorne der Wanderpfad.





Immer weiter ging es hoch. Im Geröllfeld ist der Pfad sichtbar.





Alta ich werd verrückt. Die 3 Zinnen  





Es sollte eigentlich is auf den Piz Daint  2968M hoch gehen. Aber ca. 200Hm unterm Gipfel wurde es mir einfach zu gefährlich. 
Es war überall blankes Eis. Ich war allein unterwegs und da sollte man das Risiko doch einigermassen einschätzen können.





Also wieder Abstieg auf einer anderen Route.  Ey bekommt mir die Höhenluft nicht ? Eben noch die 3 Zinnen und jetzt das Teufelsloch 





Weiter ging es an tollen Felsformationen vorbei wieder zurück gen Ofenpass









Ich nimm keine Anhalter mit. Hinten die weisse Kuppe ist der Piz Daint. Ganz schön weit weg.





Klamotten packen, was essen und wieder ab nach Hause. Und es war so wie ich gekommen bin 





Geiler Kurztrip, wobei kurz von der Anfahrt eher relativ zu sehen. Hoffentlich gibbet kein Mecka von Greta


----------



## davez (11. Oktober 2019)

Abendsonne (heute) im Herbst hoch über dem Rhein


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Oktober 2019)

*Oktobertrailfest in Luxemburg*

Nein nicht wieder Mullerthal. Fast vor-der-Haustür in der Hocheifel gen Luxemburg liegt ein Traileldorado, Kautenbach,
Wettervorhersage war nach längerer Zeit endlich mal wieder gut, also hin, war zwar teilweise was flutschig und die Reifen nicht die
Besten dafür aber es ging.

Der erste Gipfel wurde erklommen.





Einen unspektakulären Trail  später tat sich ein lieblich Tal auf





Dann wurde es spektakulär. Und wie. Also Fehler oder Rutscher sollte man sich hier nicht erlauben.





Panöma gab es auch. Und wie





Dann kam wie aus dem Nichts der erste liebliche Grattrail. Ein herrlich Ding.









Dann wurde es wieder ruppiger. Die hier bin ich nicht gefahren. Manni @ML-RIDER das wäre doch was für Dich   





Über herrliche Hangtrails ging es weiter zum heiligen Grat.





Dann kam er wie aus dem Nichts. Der Grattrail. Was ein geiles Ding. Für mich der beste Trail hier in der ganzen Gegend.
Die Bilder bringen das nicht ansatzweise rüber aber ich häng eh gleich noch ein längeres Video der Tour an da sieht man es besser.










Oben Bildmitte vom Baum da geht er über den Grat





Und geht immer so weiter bis ins Tal. Unten noch mit schön engen und steilen Serpentinen





Dann wieder hoch und noch das ein und andere heftige Trailchen mitgenommen





Und immer wieder Panöma 





Nach gut 1400hm auf knapp 40km war ich danach aber auch froh wieder am Auto zu sein. Was eine geile Tour.
MTB Trailtouren und Luxemburg das passt einfach.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Oktober 2019)

Bewegende Bilder


----------



## davez (25. Oktober 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Bewegende Bilder


Tolle Trails!   Wie habt Ihr die gefunden? Und diesmal nicht mit Hardtail, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (25. Oktober 2019)

Heute im Siebengebirge


----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2019)

Traumhafter Herbstnachmittag im Siebengebirge


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Oktober 2019)

Überall schöne Herbstbilder hier. Da mußte heute auch Triple M los. Fast vor-der-Haustür meiner Eifelbasis trafen wir uns.

Ne heute kein Bock zu kämpfen heute nur gucken 






So jetzt kommt Farbe ins Spiel





Farbe und Leben





Trailogero









Freude über die gefundenen Trails





Sie beschwört die Trailgötter





Was ein Brett da hoch





Die Haare passend zur Herbsttour. Perfekt  





Trails gab es auch genug.





Dach drauf, Fenster rein, fertig.





Und noch so ein Brett. Hat M gesoffen oder warum fährt der Schlangenlinien 





Langsam bekamen wir Hunger. Tja liebe Pilzjäger jetzt wüsstet ihr gerne wo das war. Wir haben natürlich alle stehen gelassen.





Zum Abschluß. Was M da macht, lasst euren Fantasien freien Lauf 








Des Rätsels Lösung






Das war eine mega Runde bei traumhaften Bedingungen. Sehr kurzweilige 1400 HM.


----------



## zett3coupe (27. Oktober 2019)

Und noch so ein Brett. Hat M gesoffen oder warum fährt der Schlangenlinien 

Nix gesoffen, das war ein Brettanstieg nach bereits erfolgten 1.299 Höhenmeter. Und ich glaube, hier begann die Essenz des Fliegenpilzes zu wirken....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2019)

Sind hier etwa getarnte Rennradfahrer unterwegs ? Lese immer nur hm hm hm


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind hier etwa getarnte Rennradfahrer unterwegs ? Lese immer nur hm hm hm


Zur Arbeit schon... Sonst eher nähhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2019)

Es sollte eine Sunshinemoseltour werden. Moseltour war es aber Sunshine ? Na ja.  War aber auch so geil.
Los ging es in Burgen. Wie immer erstmal hoch.





Der erste schicke Trail war nicht weit. O.k. am Anfang etwas suboptimal für MTB





Aber dann, schon besser





Dann ging es wieder hoch um Panöma zu gucken





Bisschen posieren fürs Album muss auch sein





Trailig ging es wieder runter





Ein herrlich Tal tat sich auf. 





Da hinten ging es hoch, Zwischendurch immer wieder schöne Trails





Dann wieder Panöma 





Zum Schluss hoch ein kleine Mutprobe. Flutschig bei dem Wetter





Super Tour bei tristem Wetter. Schon Wahnsinn was man hier in unseren Mittelgebirgen für HM machen kann.
Ca. 1500 Km waren es auf knapp 40 Km. Das hat bei dem Wetter und den Bodenverhältnissen mehr als gereicht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2019)

Bewegende Moselmomente


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Schon Wahnsinn was man hier in unseren Mittelgebirgen für HM machen kann.



Laut den Foren-Konifären geht das nur "in den echten Bergen" Mittelgebirge sind ja lullifax wie die behaupten.
Lass se mal kommen die Konifären 

Sauber Jörg  schon geil jedesmal Foto & Videobericht .. Top !


----------



## zett3coupe (10. November 2019)

Recht so, Mittelgebirge kann was. Und alles fast vor der Haustür (ich muss immer bissl anreisen - aber lohnt ja immer). Und technisch kann man im Mittelgebirge auch an seine Grenzen gehen. Ich hatte gestern genug AHA-Erlebnisse. Und Jörg auch, aber der bliebt ja immer cool auf dem Bike, auch wenn das Hinterrad in der Glitsch-Fels-Steil-kein-Fehler-Abfahrt den Bodenkomtakt mal eben komplett verliert. Respekt!

Geiles Ding wieder!

Und Mosel ist halt Mosel

Chef in Äkschen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

Imer oben bleiben ist das wichtigste !
Beim MTB fahren ist vornehmlichst darauf zu achten das die gummierten Teile am Rad nach unten zeigen 
Das gilt natürlich nicht für Rampage Teilnehmer


----------



## davez (10. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Laut den Foren-Konifären geht das nur "in den echten Bergen" Mittelgebirge sind ja lullifax wie die behaupten.
> Lass se mal kommen die Konifären
> 
> Sauber Jörg  schon geil jedesmal Foto & Videobericht .. Top !


Die Region bietet wahnsinnig viel mit relativ kurzen Anfahrten: 7G, Bergisches Land, Westerwald, Ahrtal, Eifel, Mosel... und landschaftlich ist es hier ein Traum  
Und Danke für Eure tollen Berichte und Bilder


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2019)

Das Wort 7GB bitte hier nicht erwähnen. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

7GB  7GB  7GB  Siiiiebengebiiiiirge


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> 7GB  7GB  7GB  Siiiiebengebiiiiirge


Und wo kann man da bitte unseren Sport ausüben? Außer man steht auf CC?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

Ja überall ! Muss man zum 1%er werden ... so wie ich auch im NP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (10. November 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das Wort 7GB bitte hier nicht erwähnen. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Danke


Ist irgendwie so raus gerutscht   Und weil es so schön ist, hier noch ein Photo von gestern


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2019)

nicht drüber ärgern, daß das 7gb zum ordnungshüter-trainingsgebiet verkommen ist, sondern die guten alten zeiten vor 10-20 jahren in erinnerung behalten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2019)

10-3GB ist out. Punkt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2019)

So heute hat das Wetter gehalten was es versprach. Zumindest hier, 
Aber man sah hinten Richtung Bergheim Jülicher Börde war es nicht so schön. Ich sollte mich irren.





Die Bäume sind hier ja noch ganz schön grün.  Die werden veredelt am Kohleloch   





Dann ging es ein Stückchen über die alte A44





Dann begann mein Irrtum. Da hinten wo die Sonne ist sollte eigentlich die Sophienhöhe sein. Ich mein sie ist bestimmt noch da aber optisch heute nicht. Ne da fahre ich heute nicht hin..





Ab in die andere Richtung. Schon besser aber untenrum auch nicht 














Na also geht doch. Man muss nur durchhalten.





Richtung Heimat alles wieder tacko.





Schön frisch wars und zumindest hier bei uns auch sonnig. Wahrscheinlich letzte 3 stellige Tour dies Jahr. Aber wer weiss.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2019)

Boah .. Jeräwel jefahre .. du Hipster ... wo ist die Brooks Kappe ?


----------



## zett3coupe (14. November 2019)

Hipster......der ist gut. Voll im Trend der Chef. 

Gibt es eigentlich schon E-Gravelbikes? Das wäre doch noch ne zu füllende Nische....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2019)

Ohooooh er hat E gesagt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. November 2019)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon E-Gravelbikes? Das wäre doch noch ne zu füllende Nische....



Gelbe E-Karte Andi. Es droht Ausschluss für eine Tour


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. November 2019)

Sophienhöhe war mal wieder angesagt. Aber ganz schön frisch zum Start und extrem neblig





Boah wo bin ich denn hier gelandet ? Gut das ich auch Kampfsport mache  





Dann habe ich Gretapunkte gesammelt damit ich Montag wieder mit meinem SUV fahren kann 





Boah ich wusste gar nicht mehr wo ich lang muss. Irgendwo da hinten musste sie doch sein.





Nach ewigem zick zack und Auflösung des Nebels war ich endlich da. Die neue Hochburg der ePussys. Wahnsinn was da 
Rohstoffvernichter rumfahren. Aber klar. WAB hoch und WAB runter das passt. Wobei durch den Sand einige schon an die Grenzen
kommen. Das ist aber auch schwierig mit so nem ePussybike zu fahren 





Ganz schönes Brett da hinten hoch. ePussystravaautobahn 





Lass die Massen mal da fahren wo die Massen fahren können. Stören die nicht auf den Trails und lassen mich in Ruhe





Ui da bin ich doch auch glatt in so ne schlimme schwierige Sandabfahrt gekommen 





Puuuuh geschafft. Endlich wieder festen Boden in Form vom TerraNova Speedway  





Noch was durch GrvenbroicherSummer





Am Schloss Dyck alles tacko für den völlig überteuerten Weihnachtsmarkt. Aber nu wusste ich gleich bin ich zu Hause.





Eigentlich ist das ne super Runde aber der stundenlage Nebel zerrte etwas an der Motivation. Bin auch viel Umwege gefahren
da es mir trotz Rücklicht auf den Strassen zu gefährlich war. So waren es am Ende knapp 130 Km / 1000 Hm.
Reicht für ne Nörglertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2019)

Ich sach ja ... der Chef mutiert noch zum jeräwel Hipster ! Fehlt nur noch die Brooks Kappe und der Traildog ... dazu ne Soja Latte und Vollbart ! Es wird so kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2020)

WIr hatten auch einen netten JAHResabschluss

Erstmal geschmeidig einrollen 





Auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch in den Spielplatz





Wieder hoch was Panöma geniessen.





Dann haben wir uns das erste mal erschrocken





Nochmal hoch Panöma geniessen





Beim zweiten mal war Bine nicht mehr so erschrocken.





Dann trailten wir bis ganz unten und genossen die letzten JAHReskilometer





Schön wars dort mal wieder  nach längerer Abstinenz.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2020)

Saisonstart vor der Haustür.
Schön wenn man sich nicht wegballert und Neujahr bei Kaiserwetter genieesen kann.





Erstmal eintrailen





Die Qual der Wahl. Links ist ein Sprung drin also lieber rechts





Zurück auf die Südseite, ist trockener und chilliger





Ein letzter kurzer Trail





Ab nach Hause


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Januar 2020)

Seid ihr schon für den RDHF angemeldet?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2020)

Noch nicht. Eigentlich wollten wir 2020 eher genießen. Aber ich glaube ich kann Bine überreden


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Januar 2020)

eine andere Form von "Genuss"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich werde genüsslich an Euch denken während ich am Pool liege um mich von meinen 6 Liftfahrten zu erholen


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> WIr hatten auch einen netten JAHResabschluss
> 
> Erstmal geschmeidig einrollen
> 
> ...


Ich finde: datt Pic bei "Fluch aus Äh?-gypthen" schmälert ein wenig meinen letzten Einsatz...
Aber bei dem MeToo-Ansatz: Supapic!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Januar 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon für den RDHF angemeldet?



Rennkarriere beendet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Rennkarriere beendet



Marathonkarriere ! Endurokarriere beginnt und endet Ende Mai


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Januar 2020)

Das MTB Jahr 2020 mal eingebellt.


----------



## red_hook (5. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> könnt ihr hier mal schreiben bei welchen Touren ihr denn mit dem Bike "vorderhaustürlosfahrt"
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Immer! Ok, dann kommt die Bahn dazu.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2020)

Mann, Mann, Mann! Der anfängliche "Laubslalom" ohne erkennbare blaue und rote Stöckerl: aller Ehren wert!
Schlägt alles Angebot vom Skizirkus um Längen! Neben den zahlreichen Feldhamstersprungschanzen sei die Frage
erlaubt: Irgendwo unter 30 km/h unterwegs gewesen?! Vor allem die zeitweise"tiefe Kameraführung" iss großes
Kino des Radsports und verleitet zum "nachbellen"! Ride on, der Pete, so muss datt....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Januar 2020)

Gestern noch ein Nachweihnachtsründchen im schönen Westerwald gedreht. Da ist immer noch Weihnachtsdorf.

Aber erstmal ging es rauf. Bine gab das Tempo vor.





Für mich war die ganze Sache was schwieriger aber ich dachte komm heute mal passend zur Winterfigur    





Aussicht





Warum Nachweihnachtstour ? Überall im Wald sind noch Krippen aufgestellt. Gott sei Dank gibt es wohl noch
Orte in Deutschland wo keine zerstörerischen Arxxxlöcher unterwegs sind. Hoffentlich bleibt das so. 










Neuen Trail gefunden. Was ein geiles und langes Pfädchen. Mit teils über 40% aber schon extrem steil und bei dem Wetter Tricky.









Und wieder schön rauf. Andi war nach längerer Abwesenheit auch wieder dabei.





Und den Klassikertrail wieder runter ab zum Weihnachtsdorf









Ein immer wieder geiles Ründchen aber auch sehr fordernd. Wir kommen wieder keine Frage.

Hier gibt es bewegte Bilder zu der Tour


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2020)

Vidscho macht Hunger - gegen die Arxx!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2020)

Auf ging es bei mir umme Ecke zu einer* Grenzgeilen Tour*. Grenzgeil

weil ich mein Helm zu Hause vergessen hatte Aber dank örtlichem Händler und WSV nen ABUS Schnapper für 50 EUR mit eingebauten Rücklicht gemacht. Gut häte vielleicht ne Nummer grösser sein können aber im Alter schrumpft ja auch der Kopf  Geht doch






weil schon nach kurzer Zeit die ersten geilen Trails kamen





weil es beim holländischen Nachbarn auch einfach schön ist





weil da überall geile Trails sind













weil es dort überall kleine fiese Rampen gibt die richtig weh tun





weil die Fahrt durch die "Schlucht" einfach nur geil ist. Ein kilometerlanges Trailinferno



 

weil sich der deutsche Nachbar da auch nicht lumpen lässt und einen kilometerlangen Traumtrail bietet



 





weil auch die wenigen Nichttrailpassagen einfach nur geil sind













weil es dort nicht einfach nur flach ist. Auf die gut 60km waren es aufgezeichnete knapp 600hm. Es ist Intervallfahren pur
was schon Mittelgebirgsradler zum staunen brachte wie anstrengend das da ist. Der Trailanteil lag bei 60-70 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2020)

am besten den abus helm nun für den notfall irgendwo im auto verstauen, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2020)

Falthelm wär mal was ... so zum aufpumpen oder so


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2020)

Hubi wir gründen ein StartUp


----------



## davez (19. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi wir gründen ein StartUp


Ich würde Euch nicht finanzieren  
Gibt es schon (faltbar):
https://www.amazon.de/Morpher-faltbarer-Fahrradhelm/dp/B079YTT4QR

Und die ganzen Stadtradler fahren inzwischen ohne Helm; auch Familien mit kleinen Kindern sehe ich immer häufiger ohne Helm . Helmträger sind total von gestern  
Die gleichen Leute tragen aber auf der Skipiste alle Helme  - ich frage mich immer, warum nicht beim Fahrradfahren, wo mich eine vom Handy abgelenkter Autofahrer oder ein Greis / Greisin jederzeit von der Straße fegen kann


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich würde Euch nicht finanzieren
> Gibt es schon (faltbar):
> https://www.amazon.de/Morpher-faltbarer-Fahrradhelm/dp/B079YTT4QR
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe es auch nicht... Darvin wird es schon richten .. 
hoffe nur nie Zeuge zu werden, und dann helfen zu müssen... 
Zuletzt so ein Mofa Biker der sein Bike getunt hatte, mit 40-50 Sachen auf em Radweg parallel zur Straße mit vielen Einfahrten... 

So Back to topic.. heute von Zuhause Mal nen pumptrack Ausgecheckt, war auch überhaupt nicht matschig  .

Einmal Rad neu mit Farbe versorgt...


----------



## davez (19. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht... Darvin wird es schon richten ..
> hoffe nur nie Zeuge zu werden, und dann helfen zu müssen...
> Zuletzt so ein Mofa Biker der sein Bike getunt hatte, mit 40-50 Sachen auf em Radweg parallel zur Straße mit vielen Einfahrten...
> 
> ...


Wo bleiben die Photos vom Fahrer


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Photos vom Fahrer


Gab es heute keine...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Stadtradler fahren inzwischen ohne Helm; auch Familien mit kleinen Kindern sehe ich immer häufiger ohne Helm .



Ja Helm tragen ist der neuen SchickiMicki Gesellschaft nicht cool genug.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Januar 2020)

Gestern noch längere vor-der-Haustür Runde mit dem Allzweckgerät

Das kann Strasse





Und enge Wege





Schlammige, ruppige  Wege





Auch graveln ist kein Problem





Trailen geht auch





WABs auch





Zack fertig ist die Verkaufsanzeige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. Januar 2020)

Dat Jeräwel hab ich ja am Samtag probiert - nää, datt is nix für mich. Bin ich zu weich für, da rüttelt aber auch alles an allen Stellen. Macht mir wirklich null Spaß - datt Ding benutze ich jetzt nur noch zum Bäcker.... 
Lieber langsamer und mit Komfort, iss ja auch egal ob du einen 11 oder 12er Schnitt fährst als UHU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2020)

Gräwel ... das tut sich doch keiner freiwillisch an ... ich bin jung und brauche das Geld eeeh Gerät


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Dat Jeräwel hab ich ja am Samtag probiert - nää, datt is nix für mich. Bin ich zu weich für, da rüttelt aber auch alles an allen Stellen. Macht mir wirklich null Spaß - datt Ding benutze ich jetzt nur noch zum Bäcker....
> Lieber langsamer und mit Komfort, iss ja auch egal ob du einen 11 oder 12er Schnitt fährst als UHU



Schade das es kein Pussy Emoji zum bewerten gibt


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2020)

so richtig hart ist dat jeraffel aber erst als ssp...


----------



## davez (20. Januar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Dat Jeräwel hab ich ja am Samtag probiert - nää, datt is nix für mich. Bin ich zu weich für, da rüttelt aber auch alles an allen Stellen. Macht mir wirklich null Spaß - datt Ding benutze ich jetzt nur noch zum Bäcker....
> Lieber langsamer und mit Komfort, iss ja auch egal ob du einen 11 oder 12er Schnitt fährst als UHU


Dafür gibt es doch die Gravel Bikes mit Federgabel und gefederter Sattelstütze   Alles andere ist mir auch zu hart


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gräwel ... das tut sich doch keiner freiwillisch an ...



Ich möchte das Zitat mal aufnehmen um über den heutigen Samstag zu berichten  

Frisch wars und neblig aber ich war nicht allein.





Irgendwie kam mir der Helm bekannt vor





Ach der Eifeler zanGbiker. Da war die Freude gross. Hoffentlich kein Schrottstahl wie bei der A1 Brücke. Hier lasten über 0,2 T
freischwebend überm Abgrund





Zeigen wir der Kottenforsterin und dem Eifeler und mal wo hier früher noch Leben herrschte





Bine und Hubi waren sichtlich bewegt.* Aber halt Hubi. Is juuuuuuut. Der Hambacher Forst ist doch gerettet. Aber noch nicht mal der RWE Wall konnte ihn aufhalten*





Nach einer Beruhigungsphase suchte der Guide im Nebel die Bagger. Mit viel Ortskenntnis gelang es schließlich. Da war er, 258.





Der Besuch bei 258 war nicht ohne Folgen. Die Hufe streikte aber Hubi der alte Kleppermechaniker kennt sich da ja bestens aus
Gut das Bine immer ins Fiiti geht. Ich wäre direkt umgefallen 





Dann ging es zügig weiter. 2 Geräwelgrössen sind 0,5 Baggerschaufeln





So nu aber ab auf die Trails. Da hat der doch tatsächlich Spass auf so ner Schmalspurschwucke





Komm Bine gib alles bleib dran





Ja ja da entgleiten einem schon langsam die Gesichtszüge





Darf ich vorstellen. Die neue Eifeler Geräwelgrösse in seinem Element.








Noch ein Bild fürs Famielienalbum vom Stahlross.





Bisschen entspannen vor dem Schlussstück





Da dies Ereignis, den zanGbiker auf nem Geräwelbike zu sehen nicht für möglich gehalten wurde, musster der Bericht dazu was umfangreicher ausfallen. Es war mir eine Freude bei diesem tristen Tag, schwere knapp 75km und auch einige hm mit den zweien zu verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Januar 2020)

@zankBiker, bah Pfui


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Zitat mal aufnehmen um über den heutigen Samstag zu berichten





ML-RIDER schrieb:


> @zankBiker, bah Pfui



Ja ja gebts mir. Aber ich war jung und brauchte das Geld ? Ausserdem hat ein bekannter pinker Biker vor Jahren mal zu mir gesagt man solle sich immer selber ein Bild machen und mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Aber der eigentliche Grund ist, das ich einen Ersatz für meinen 28 Jahre alten Youngtimer für meine beruflichen Pendelfahrten suche. Und der @spitfire4 hatte da ja so ein zwei mögliche Kandidaten inne Butze stehen.

Kumma hier alter Youngtimer




Hier noch paar Bilder vom zanGbiker:

War gar nicht so einfach an Mental Maya und 1000W Ede dran zu bleiben ?





Panorama ohne Ende im Klüttenland. Anders als anderswo braucht man hier keine Berge für Panorama sondern nur ein riesen Loch ?





Wenn man so durch die Orte fährt die in ein paar Jahren dem Bagger zum Opfer fallen oder schon komplett für den grossen Bagger abgerissen wurden kriegt man son bisschen die Motten





Grosser Bagga UH AH ... grosses Männerspielzeug UH AH





AUch am nächsten Loch gabs Weitblock ohne Ende ?





Soso die Herrschaften hatten also auch Spass ....





Am Ende noch an neim Wasserloch vorbei





Am Ende muss der zanGbiker ehrlich zugeben das es Spass gemacht hat ?
Ist schon beeindruckend mit wieviel Speed man über son Feldweg mit sonem Jeräwel boltzen kann.
Mein Rennrad hat auch schon den ein oder anderen Weg abseits des Teers gesehen aber da wartet man irgendwie imemr nur auf den nächsten Plattfuss. Mit sonem Teil hält man einfach drauf wenn der Teer auföhrt. Das eröffnet halt andere Möglichkeiten auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Januar 2020)

Dann geh doch ins Gräwel Forum.  Fahr ich halt alleine. ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Dann geh doch ins Gräwel Forum.  Fahr ich halt alleine. ?



Ne keine Bange, zum Pollerbiker geh ich nich.
Das Teil wird ja vornehmlich zum beruflichen Pendeln genutzt .. siehe oben. Auch lesen nicht nur Bilder gucken 
Und ich denke das wir uns beim Pendeln ja dann auch sehen werden ....mit deinem Fitnessbike


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Januar 2020)

Genau. Und dann mach ich ein eigenes Forum mit dem Namen Fitness-Bike Freunde KBU auf. Hat bestimmt ne Haltwertzeit von 6,7 Monaten, wie auch andere Unterforen hier.
Aber nur Off Topic Ende


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn man so durch die Orte fährt die in ein paar Jahren dem Bagger zum Opfer fallen oder schon komplett für den grossen Bagger abgerissen wurden kriegt man son bisschen die Motten




aber denk doch mal dran was für einen schönen see deine kids später mal zum baden haben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aber denk doch mal dran was für einen schönen see deine kids später mal zum baden haben!



Kannsde wohl knicken ! Dank Klimaerwärmung werden die da bestimmt die Holländer ansiedeln wenn die abgesoffen sind


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2020)

Geräwel ist derzeit einfach modern . Und da ich mit der Zeit gehe wurde wieder geräwelt   

Ganz schön warm war es heute und schön






Es wurde gen Kerpen geräwelt





Es ging an der schönen Erft entlang





Und es wurden Gegenwindsprints gefahren. Kilometerlang bei 70-90 km/h Gegenwind da brauchst keine Berge, Hinten die Sophienhöhe





Nach gut 70km nur heftigen Gegen- und Seitenwind übers freie Felder musste eine Pause her. 





Ganz schön gross dieses Hambachloch. Hambach steht irgendwie immer für Schlagzeilen. Hambacher-Forst, Tagebau-Hambach, Hambach der zanGbiker  ?





Ich bin dann noch  einwenig über die Kantentrails geräwelt





Dann ging es mit 40 - 60 km/h im GA 1 Modus nach Hause. Ich sag nur endlich Rückenwind   Einen Stop gab es noch





Als es dann so richtig los ging inkl. Regen war ich gerade nach 162km zu Hause. Netter Ritt Mitte Februar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2020)

162km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 162km


Alles unter 200 km ist Kurzstrecke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2020)

Dann bin ich am Wochenende ne Micro-Runde gerollt 
Irgendwann roll ich da nach Hambach mal von zu Hause aus hin, man sieht die Spohie immer ganz gut von hier. Sind aber auch nur 100


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2020)

Rosenmontag mal anders . Verkleidet als MTBler ging es zur Sophienhöhe.
Da wurde direkt mit dem als e-? verkleideten Partner der erste Trail in Angriff genommen.





Oben dann noch ein Foto vom e-? Namens Eagle AXS 





So verkleidet als e-? fährt es sich direkt schneller über die Trails





Boahh was Panöma. Keine weiteren ? zu sehen





Hier gab es früher auf der rechten Seite mal eine geilen Trail. Der ist völlig verbarrikadiert und zu. Früher war eh alles besser 
Also ab über die Kiesautobahn. 





Plötzlich dachte sich e-?, e-? ist langweilig ich spiele jetzt mal Harvester ? Alles gut gegangen. China baut schon geile Carbonlaufräder  





Ich denke mal hier kommt später der Zoch lang oder wofür soll das Dingen sein ?





Rüber auf die andere Seite ob da noch ? sind. Aber nix





Plötzlich hat sich doch so ne Kiesautobahn als Trail verkleidet. Geil





So langsam kam ich in Hochstimmung und e-? hatte auch Spass









Wir haben dann noch ne zeitlang auf den Zoch gewartet kam aber keiner  





Nette Beschäftigung am Rosenmontag mit viel KM und reichlich HM aber reicht wieder für mindestens 1 Jahr da zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. März 2020)

Nach der Schlammerfahrung letzte Woche musst dies We was chilliges her. Teil der Wasserburgroute war angesagt.

Kurz nachdem Start stellte sich heraus war am Anfang nicht wirklich trockener als letzte Woche   





Wurde aber besser. Dann kamen auch die ersten Gebäude die der Route den Namen gaben.





Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Versuche uns aufzuhalten. Im Gegenteil Spass satt





Und immer wieder wirklich tolle Gebäude









Dann waren wir endlich da. Die Erftwasserfälle. Gigantisch, einfach toll.









Es ging weiter Richtung Aldenhoven dort, sind wir um den Blausteinsee und die netten Trails an der Inde mitgenommen



 

Abstecher zum Schloss Merode





und über den Highway parallel zur A4 und der relativ neuen Bahntrasse zurück Richtung Bergheim.



 

Man wollte uns nochmal kurz aufhalten aber hey nicht mit uns.





Nach gut 130km kamen wir trotz aller Versuche uns zu ärgern mit trocken Füssen am Auto an. Herrlich war es. 
Und fetten Respekt für Bine die tapfer durchgehalten hat und das obwohl Sie wegen Wetter, lange arbeiten etc. kaum Zeit zum fahren hat.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. März 2020)

Heute bei herrlichem Frühwetter nochmal den Opa ausgeführt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. März 2020)

Wasserburgenroute Teil 2 Trailopa-Edition  Weniger Burgen mehr Trails.

Am Anfang noch alles Tacko mit der Wasserburgenroute










Dann wollte Bine was Schicki Micki spielen. Aber Golf sollte man nur fahren 





Ja ja da brannten die Beinchen schon





Ich hatte auch meine  Spass. Wurmtal ist echt geil





Schön flowig mit immer wieder steilen Rampen versehen









Pause muss auch mal sein





Dann ging es weiter nach Vaals Nl. Noch sind die Grenzen offen. Oben am Dreiländerpunkt merkte man nichts von C19





Super Trails da oben. Der hier war aber nichts für Assos-Fahrerinnen 





Der hier schon eher





Erste Sahne.





Zurück in Deutschlang ging es rüber nach Stolberg. Nettes Örtchen Alt-Stolberg





Herrlich





Obwohl die Beinchen heute was früher aufgaben wurde tapfer gekämpft





Über viele kleine Trails, WABs ging es zurück zum Startpunkt am Blausteinsee. Die ein oder andere Umleitung musste aber noch gefahren werden.  War noch nicht alles freigeräumt





Tolle Runde. Hat so knapp 80km gut 1000hm.  Version 3 folgt demnächst wenn wir dann noch raus dürfen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (15. März 2020)

Aber warum seid ihr so sauber geblieben? Wo ist denn da der Spaß?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. März 2020)

Wird am Rocky schon elektronisch geschaltet, tststs,  ja ja schlimmer als wie Schutzbleche?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2020)

Ich dachte gestern komm nochmal raus bevor eventuell die Ausgangssperre kommt ( was ja so dann doch nicht kam )

Soloride  auf menschenleeren Trail an der Mosel um Brodenbach

Ging direkt mal los mit einem Anstieg der Kategorie StilfserJoch auf Moselanisch





Den bin ich 2 x gefahren da ich den Abzweig zur Geierslay mitgenommen habe. Was ein Pfädchen





Und boahhhh was Panöma





Dann ging es rüber auf die Hunsrückhöhen. Da waren Pfädchen die sind genau mein Ding. Steil, steiler und noch steiler.





Und auch wieder Panöma ohne Ende





Dafür tut man sich das Gekraxel gerne an









So zurück Richtung Mosel. Da muss man natürlich die Ehrenburg anfahren, verbirgt sich doch dahinter ein erstklassiges Pfädchen.





Trotz der schon reichlich Höhenmeter war ich gut drauf und habe ein Abstecher zur Ehrbachklamm gemacht. Bin aber nur den Anfang rein habe keine Lust gehabt auf die Schinderei.





Raus aus dem Tal über einen heftigen Anstieg auf die andere Seite der Ehrenburg zurück nach Brodenbach





Ich dachte eigentlich ich bleib oben aber grosser Irrtum. Es ging noch einen feinen Trail runter ins Ehrenburger Tal und
was dann kam zog mir die letzten Reserven aus den Beinen. Ich stellte um auf Berglaufen. Was ein Brett.





Endlich oben ging es noch einwenig in Wellen weiter zum finalen Abschlusstrail. Herrlich.






So ging nach 7 Std. ein Traumtag auf dem Bike zu Ende.  Was ein Ritt. Mehr geht um diese Jahreszeit nicht.
Ne handvoll Leute waren unterwegs mit denen man sich über geforderten Sicherheitsabstand nett unterhalten hat.
Das war eine Tour der Kategorie wertvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2020)

... und geile Ahead Kappe


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2020)

Bewegte Bilder


----------



## davez (23. März 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte gestern komm nochmal raus bevor eventuell die Ausgangssperre kommt ( was ja so dann doch nicht kam )
> 
> Soloride  auf menschenleeren Trail an der Mosel um Brodenbach
> 
> ...


Mega Tour   Wieviel HM (und KM) waren das? Und die Steigungen hatten es wirklich in sich  Dagegen ist das 7GB Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2020)

52km / 1600hm. Wobei ca. 400hm für Spielereien draufgingen


----------



## Trekki (23. März 2020)

Ehrbachklamm habe ich auch schon mal von der Haustür aus gemacht. Für zurück hat aber die Körner dann nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ehrbachklamm habe ich auch schon mal von der Haustür aus gemacht. Für zurück hat aber die Körner dann nicht mehr gereicht.


Bitte? Du warst Mal platt? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. März 2020)

Ja, war platt. Hatte in Boppard 142 km und 2643 Hm in den Beinen.
Hatte ich als DIMB Tour ausgeschrieben, niemand wollte mit mir fahren.


----------



## davez (23. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, war platt. Hatte in Boppard 142 km und 2643 Hm in den Beinen.
> Hatte ich als DIMB Tour ausgeschrieben, niemand wollte mit mir fahren.


Warum wohl?   Du hättest daraus in der Ausschreibung zwei Touren machen sollen  Alter Schwede, da muss ich echt noch mindestens ein Jahr regelmäßig fahren, damit ich so ein Pensum schaffe


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. März 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Wasserburgenroute Teil 2 Trailopa-Edition  Weniger Burgen mehr Trails.
> 
> Am Anfang noch alles Tacko mit der Wasserburgenroute
> 
> ...



@spitfire4 :
Sehr schicke Tour.
Kenne sowohl das Wurmtal sehr gut (hab da einige Jahre gewohnt), als auch den Aachener Wald und Stolberg (bin in der Nähe aufgewachsen).
Wohne jetzt allerdings in Düren. 
Von daher würde mich diese Runde ab Blausteinsee sehr interessieren. ??

Hast du von der Strecke nen Track zum Nachfahren?
Könnte ich sicher auch auf eigene Faust, aber so hätte ich schon mal ne Vorgabe.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2020)

Heute Sport Stunde mit den Kindern 4 und 8 in der Ersatz Schule!



Mein kurzer(4) wollte unbedingt wieder Berg hoch fahren... 12,6% an der steilsten Stelle, auf 100hm ein Schnitt von 7,8%. 
 
Sonne Genossen. 



Blümchen am Wegesrand. 

Was ist das? Brrrrrrr


Noch etwas Trailpflege mit tatkräftiger Hilfe! 
Am Ende waren es dann heute 21,16km und 156hm.


----------



## thommy88 (24. März 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Heute Sport Stunde mit den Kindern 4 und 8 in der Ersatz Schule!
> Anhang anzeigen 1000981
> Mein kurzer(4) wollte unbedingt wieder Berg hoch fahren... 12,6% an der steilsten Stelle, auf 100hm ein Schnitt von 7,8%.
> Anhang anzeigen 1000983
> ...



Super Sache.

Ist der Sattel bisschen schief aufm letzten Bild  ?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Super Sache.
> 
> Ist der Sattel bisschen schief aufm letzten Bild  ?


Kann sein..  war nicht nicht aufgefallen.. haben unterwegs den Sattel noch was raus gezogen...vermutlich dabei verschoben. 

Hat sich aber nicht beschwert die Dame.. und eigentlich ist sie da sehr empfindlich. 

Deswegen auch ein neuer Sattel... Der zuerst montierte war ihr zu lang und das hat sie massiv gestört! 
Donnerstag/Freitag ist wieder Sportunterricht angesagt... ??. Km sammeln wenn auch ohne Trainingsnutzen für den Papa...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2020)

Wer rastet der rostet. Und die Sonnenuntergänge sind immer eine Geräwelfahrt wert. Also ging es nach Feierabend los. 





Kurzer Abstecher immer wieder nett.





So langsam ging die Sonne unter. Herrlich. Daher fahre ich Abends immer so gerne. Einwenig Beistand von oben kann nicht schaden.





Wow. Der Staub den die Kohlebagger produzieren färbt den Himmel immer glutrot. 





Einmal über die Halde da hinten





und auf der anderen Seite wieder nach Hause.  Sagenhaft, auch wenn es richtig kalt wurde.





In dem Sinne haut rein. Und immer schöne alleine fahren.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. März 2020)

Wir dürfen ja immer noch raus und das Wetter war ja wieder so was von nice. Los ging es in Kobern an der Mosel.





Oben direkt mal Panöma. und wie





Ah so stimmt. In Zeiten von C19 Kontakverbot daher nur Singletrails 









Vielleicht hilft ja doch mal irgendwann jemand von oben





Immer schön an die Vorgabe von Angie halten





Eigentlich wollte ich heute was Spass haben aber so ??





Schon besser. Erstmal was abhängen





Und erstmal was über die Höhen rollern





Wird dann auch irgendwann belohnt die Schinderei.





Und immer schön an die Vorgaben halten. Jau mach ich



 

Selbst in abgelegenen Tälern halte ich mich an die Vorschrift





Aber was Panöma muss auch mal wieder sein.





Und normalerweise würde ich so Singletrails gar nicht fahren. Heute muss ich es










Hach was für ein herrlicher Tag. Und die Leute alle so nett. Klasse. 
Kaum was los aber viele Singles unterwegs. Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2020)

Jörg ... der Hammer ? MEGA


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. März 2020)

Für die die Langeweile haben

Bewegte Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (29. März 2020)

Sehr schönes Video  - Top Motivation


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. April 2020)

Moseltrailogie letzter Teil ( erstmal, die Vorbereitungen für neue Folgen laufen  )

Erstmal entspannt und locker einrollen.






So genug eingerollt. Jaaaa das fängt gut an.





Und wieder auffi. Boah was ein geiles Geläuf. Erstmal was posen 





Und Zuckertrail danach





Lässt sich nicht vermeiden aber tut auch mal gut zwischendurch





Abba danach gab es wieder Zucker. Rockgarden





Dann kam ich zu so ner kleinen unbekannten Burg. Noch nie gehört davon. Kein Wunder die bauen ja noch  





Tja. die Perspektive verrät es. Ich war unten. Also wieder rauf. Ganz rauf auf die andere Seite. Jaaaaaaaaaa boahhhhhhhh



I





Zack schon wieder unten. Also wieder hoch. Was ne Kraxelei heute wieder. Aber lohnt sich. Blöd mit dem Mindestabstand





Hinten oben links der Grattrail von eben. Hat schon was das Panöma





Und ab in den nächsten Panömalovelytrail.  Boahhh das ist abba auch wieder Zückerchen





Zum Abschluss nochmal was durch die Weinberge. Von rechts oben kommend, nach links unten verschwindend





Das war wieder ein Tag mit dem Titel besonders Panömatrailig. Nu ist erstmal genug mit Mosel. 
Noch genug im petto aber muss neue Motivation tanken. Morgen gibbet noch bewegte Bilder.

Haltet Abstand und bleibt gesund !!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2020)

Bewegte Moselbilder


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2020)

hmm, 5 stunden bergauf für 15min trails bergab...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2020)

Keine Sorge. Es waren deutlich mehr Trails als 15 Minuten und ich brauch dafür auch keine 5 Stunden. Eher 6    
Alles gut so solange man kein eMofa braucht


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. April 2020)

So endlich mal Zeit für Storys   

Ich war nochmal an der Mosel unterwegs ?‍♂️





ganz schön zügig neben der Schiene





Hier tat ich mich echt schwer rechts zu fahren





Aber mit dem Gerät ging es nicht anders





Herrlich wars aber trotzdem





Und zum Ende flach. Gut so denn ich war müde





Viel KM viel HM, viel Durst, viel Hunger. Vielsagende Tour


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. April 2020)

Nächsten Tag wieder dem Gerät gewechselt. Boah war das gemütlich  Geräwel pur





C19 Verdacht ? Reissen die direkt ganze Dörfer ab. Gnadenlos





So nu mal was nettes spassiges





War ja Ostern und Bolek ist Pole und streng gläubig. Habe ich ihm den Gefallen getan er konnte beten





Ha nix Tulpen aus Amsterdam. Will doch keiner mehr hin. Tulpen aus Kapellen ist der neue HotSpot





Blühende Bäume gibbet hier auch. Jede Menge





Und auch Kirschblüte. Bonn ist ja gesperrt nicht das sich nun alles hierhin verlagert. 





Was ein schönes Ründchen. Von allem etwas.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. April 2020)

Und Sonnenuntergang gibt es wieder einer schöner als der andere.  Daher späterer Start









Hier fühl mich mich wohl, hier bin ich zu Haus





Alter Poser





Hammerhaigeil. Danke für den Staub sonst wäre es nicht so farbenprächtig





Für mich immer wieder ein Erlebnis die Sonnenuntergänge


----------



## H-P (17. April 2020)

Wenn ich gleich noch Zeit habe, radel ich auch mal zur Kippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. April 2020)

Die Ruhe mal ausnutzen. Wer weiss wie lange die noch andauert.
Erstmal ging es we immer mächtig rauf.





Zack da war ich auch schon oben





Dann kamen die wirklich schönen Trails





Erstmal den Esel segnen





Dann ging es immer wieder rauf und runter und durch schöne Täler





Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm an der H8 war die Zufahrt wegen C19 gesperrt halte ich mich natürlich dran.
Also geradeaus weiter, Habe mich dann entscheiden ab der H8 am Ring mal das Stück nach Adenau runter zu fahren. Geil.









Aber nicht ganz runter sondern vorher links unter dem Ring durch zu den alten Naturtribünen.
Dort habe ich von ganz oben einen alten Trail gefunden. Steil und geil





der geht dann in den reaktivierten offiziellen über









Tolle Runde ohne die berühmte Umrundung der NS.  Aber man merkt schon das die Eifel da am  
höchsten ist. Mächtig lange Anstiege hat es da.
Im Wald und auf den Trails keine Menschenseele gesehen so tot ist es da derzeit.
Und die Ruhe war in dem Umfeld schon fast beängstigend. Ich fands toll.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Die Ruhe mal ausnutzen. Wer weiss wie lange die noch andauert.
> Erstmal ging es we immer mächtig rauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1022100
> ...


??
Interessante Tour.
Hast du da nen Track von?
Gerade der alte Trail würde mich interessieren. ?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. April 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> ??
> Interessante Tour.
> Hast du da nen Track von?
> Gerade der alte Trail würde mich interessieren. ?


+1


----------



## delphi1507 (19. April 2020)

Wohin? Mhhh fahren wir doch Mal Richtung Erftquelle. 

Übern Radweg des Namensgebenden Flusses. Mh zwischen Weilerswist und Euskirchen klarer Fall von falscher Radwahl... Mhh ein Gräwwelbike fehlt noch in der Sammlung... Jaja n=n+1... 
Heute Mal in die alte Heimat von der neuen aus versteht sich . 

Auf dem hinweg, quälte da doch was durchs Gestrüpp






Am Ziel angenommen. Einmal Reifen baden.kommt aktuell ordentlich Wasser raus! 







Alles in allem eine ordentliche Runde bei raumgekommen.


----------



## Majuran86 (20. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Die Ruhe mal ausnutzen. Wer weiss wie lange die noch andauert.
> Erstmal ging es we immer mächtig rauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1022100
> ...




Bin ich vor Kurzem noch ziemlich genauso gefahren. Haben allerdings die hohe Warte noch mitgenommen. Alter Trail...ist doch ein Klassiker an der Naturtribüne ;-)...Lassaux Hütte lohnt auch immer wieder. Schöne Runde.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. April 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Alter Trail...ist doch ein Klassiker an der Naturtribüne ;-)


Von ganz oben, der dann in den Naturtribünentrail übergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Und die Ruhe war in dem Umfeld schon fast beängstigend. Ich fands toll.




...die waren ja auch alle virtuell unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. April 2020)

Der Sprit günstig wie zu Omas Zeiten, Frauchen hat Beschäftigung, na da kann ich nicht anders   
Voll die Ökotour. E10 getankt und Panöma als ob die Grünen 60% hätten





Und nix hier Chinastahl der vor Einbau schon kollabiert. Echte Deutsche Eiche muss her für die Brücken





Trotz 5 Woche kein Regen beachtlich





Da freut der Donald sich aber 





Bei dem Geläuf logisch oder





Also Panöma hasse hier wieder, Träumchen





Von rechts freudig kommend nach links freudig verschwindend





Meine Güte da bleibt einem ja der Mund offen. Bessser aber schnell zu wegen C19





Geh nicht immer auf dem vorgezeichneten Weg, der nur dahin führt, wo andere bereits gegangen sind.
Ein passendes Zitat von Alexander Graham Bell. Ich habe mich dran gehalten und voila









es wurde steiler und noch geiler













Mei  da war ich aber auch froh wie ich heil unten war. Da musste ich erstmal verschnaufen





Dann ging es sanft kilometerlang hoch. Oben angekommen ein Blick zurück. Herrlich





Das war ein Trailfeuerwerk nach meinem Geschmack. Saar-Hunsrück ist zwar nicht gerade 
vor-der-haustür für mich aber lohnt bei den Spritpreisen  Ich komm wieder.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. April 2020)

Hier mal in flüssiger Bilderfolge

Bewegte Bilderobiger Tour


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hier mal in flüssiger Bilderfolge
> 
> Bewegte Bilderobiger Tour



12:50 ?

Hey du hast den Thread umbenannt, passt besser


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. April 2020)

Jau.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. April 2020)

Bei 12:50 war gar kein Weg. Ich glaube man könnte den von weiter oben schon auf dem Felsgrat fahren. Ich wollte nochmal ein Stück hoch aber es war so steil ich kam nicht hoch


----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2020)

Heute mit den Kids 4 und 8 Mal wieder ne Runde Schulersatzsport gemacht. Insgesamt knapp über 31km 3:30 Fahrzeit. Mit Spass am Rhein und Sieg.

Jetzt sind se platt im Bett. Ziel erreicht.

Mhh Mal wieder was anderes Sehen! 




Wegweiser für die Schifffahrt, hier nicht abbiegen zu flach.






Matschen in der Sieg.







Links Rhein rechts Sieg.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich wieder gen Mosel. Eigentlich. A61 kurz vor  AK Meckenheim dachte ich boahhh hier warst dies Jahr ja noch gar nicht. Also Blinker rechts und ab auf die B257. Da so spontan und ich eventuellen Wandermassen ausweichen wollte habe ich mir für Kreuzberg entschieden.

Ging natürlich direkt bächtig hoch. Zu schön um durchzutreten daher erstmal Päuschen





Danach weiter und Panöma geniessen. Entspannung war aber nur kurzfristig





Danach ging es immer weiter hoch bis zum Traileinstieg. Geiler Stangenwald, rechts der Trail, links der Ginster





Wieder unten ging es zurück und ab ins Sahrbachtal, in der Hoffnung, es ist nicht viel bewandert.





Richtig gehofft. Keine Menschenseele. Träumchen





Kurzer Abstecher zum schönen Trail oberhalb von Binzenbach





Danach ging es wieder rauf. Pusteblumen satt  





Dann ging es links in den kurzen aber steilen Teil des Martinsteig. Herrlich





Wieder rauf und ab in den langen Teil. Is ja echt ein feines Pfädchen





Dann kam die Prüfung für die Oberschenkel. Gott sei Dank liegen im Mittelteil 5 grosse Bäume quer 





Dort oben Panömarunde  gedreht. Ginster ist auch hier überall. Brauch man nicht ins Epizentruzm





Oben dann in das nette Pfädchen runter nach Kreuzberg. Gerade und steil da ist Smölk nach Bremse in der Luft 





Noch ein Abstecher mit kurzem aber schönen Pfädchen und die Runde war komplett





Herrlich wars. Gesparte Fahrzeit mit Auto am Grill verbracht und nebenbei noch jede Menge Gretapunkte gesammelt.  War aber wirklich überrascht wie wenig, in dem gefahrenen Teil zumindest, los war.  Keine Menschseele auf Wegen gesehen nur die Rääääääääng Möchtegernvalentinos haben die Ruhe gestört.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2020)

Sieht nach ner feinen Kombi aus. Kenne das zwar aber in der Kombination macht das nen feinen Eindruck ?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2020)

die felsbrocken liegen da auch schon seit ca. 2004...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die felsbrocken liegen da auch schon seit ca. 2004...


Mir sagt so auf die schnelle der Trail auf dem Foto danach nix...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die felsbrocken liegen da auch schon seit ca. 2004...


Meinst keiner mehr dazugekommen


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mir sagt so auf die schnelle der Trail auf dem Foto danach nix...




googel mal nach "Felsrutsch Ahrbrück" oder geh zu den Koordinaten: 50.493612, 6.973628


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> googel  oder geh zu den Koordinaten:


Den Felsrutsch kenne ich...

Koordinaten bitte rausnehmen!

Es ging um die Lenker breiten Kontrolle Bäume


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Mai 2020)

Du bekommst PN


----------



## on any sunday (12. Mai 2020)

Im Alter kommen halt die alten Erinnerung hoch, gilt auch für Trails.   



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Koordinaten bitte rausnehmen!



Warum dieses? Ist kein geheimer Trail, sondern der Panorama Weg, meist autobreit, wenn er nicht gerade mit bösen Brombeeren zugewachsen ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2020)

Hier, kumma wie man son Felssturz befährt


----------



## davez (15. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, kumma wie man son Felssturz befährt


Das ganze Rumgehüpfe hat ja nix mehr mit Biken zu tun ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2020)

Sagts du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Mai 2020)

Aber ob er diesen Felssturz bezwungen hätte wäre noch zu beweisen  ? 
Ich habe ihn auf jeden Fall geschafft ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2020)

Letzte Woche was Romantiksau gespielt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2020)

Und nach getaner Arbeit am Schneifelwohnsitz nochma das ganz dicke Gerät ausgepackt. 
Quasi der Harvester unter den MTBs  





Rollt auch auf der Trasse ganz gut. Und, man braucht keine Klingel ?





Fügt sich schon schön in die Landschaft ein





Noch nen kleinen Trail zum Abschluss. Hat aber mal echt wieder Spaß gemacht mit dem Harvester


----------



## thommy88 (19. Mai 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche was Romantiksau gespielt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1046071
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder und schönes Bike. Das habe ich auch schon mal in die evt. engere Auswahl aufgenommen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2020)

Danke. Ist die Stahlversion, fährt sich super und war ein mega Schnäppchen. Habe nur die schweren original Laufräder gegen Carbonis getauscht.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2020)

Getz machen die Graffitylümmel auch vor Harvestern nimmer halt!
Wie nennt der Hersteller denn die Rahmengrundfarbe? PelikanChainsawMassacre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Danke. Ist die Stahlversion, fährt sich super und war ein mega Schnäppchen. Habe nur die schweren original Laufräder gegen Carbonis getauscht.


Welches Rad ist es denn? Ich kann es leider nicht erkennen. Ein gravellix steht auch noch auf dem Plan...


----------



## thommy88 (19. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Welches Rad ist es denn? Ich kann es leider nicht erkennen. Ein gravellix steht auch noch auf dem Plan...



Ist ein rondo ruut st.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Mai 2020)

Warum ist da ein Paketaufkleber drauf? Unser Flachland, quasi die zweite  Provence.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und schönes Bike. Das habe ich auch schon mal in die evt. engere Auswahl aufgenommen.



Willst doch dem *godfather of gravel* keine Konkurrenz machen ?


----------



## thommy88 (20. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Willst doch dem *godfather of gravel* keine Konkurrenz machen ?



Wer? Wo? was?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2020)

Ach ... vergess es ist den Strom nicht wert ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Mai 2020)

Vatatach in der Eifel. Aber nix  sondern sportlich aktiv war der Nichtvata

Am Homespot ging es los den ersten langen Anstieg rauf zum weissen Stein. 
Der Lift steht auch still. Nicht nur wegen Schneemangel. Motor kaputt. Ob die Spenden zur Reparatur reichen ?



 

Dann ging es zügig weiter bis nach Reifferscheid.





Dort einige Trails mitgenommen ging es gen Schleiden. Da meinse da wärst im Alpenvorland





Dann den Trail bei Boris @gruener-Frosch vorbei






Dann kam der elend lange Anstieg hoch zur Tankstelle Vogelsang. Sprit brauchte ich nicht und Strom für die AXS war auch noch genug da und trinken gibbet da nicht.





Mit dem ganzen grün sehen auch die Schuhkartons ganz passabel aus.





Immer wieder herrlich Panöma. 





Als ich das Panöma genoss verdrehte sich mein Hals. Und der MTBler fährt ja immer dahin wohin er guckt. 
Täää das kam dann bei raus wenn man ungewollt abbiegt. Sorry konnte nichts dafür.









Einen kleinen Anstieg später gab es das Traumpanöma





Schöner Trail runter nach Einruhr, danach ging es lange bergan. Fast oben wieder diese Halskrankheit 
plötzlich zur Seite zu gucken und abzubiegen.









Danach ein kleiner Abstecher zur Wasserburg in  Dreiborn. Da könntest was draus machen.





Über herrliche Wege des Hochplateau ging es zurück gen Heimat





Noch kurz nen Abstecher runter zur Oleftalsperre









Über Hellenthal ging es über den Eisvogelpfad weiter gen Kronenburger See.
Wenn ich diese Zeitzeugen sehe weiss ich bald habe ich es geschafft.



 

Herrliche Tour, von allem etwas. Und mit knapp über 100km / knapp 2000hm für mich wie ein Marathon
die ja bis jetzt alle ausgefallen sind und erstmal weiter ausfallen. Quasi ein  C19 Solo Marathon.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



??


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Mai 2020)

Gestern was locker angehen lassen. Eifelwetter zu schlecht, also ab nach Hause. Hier was es gut.






Gelände geht auch mit Starrgabek und 1,9er Furios Fred.  





Lockere steile KiesTrails sind dann  schon richtig furios mit dem Fred 





Flacher und auf festem Boden lässt es sich mit dem Fred super ballern





Kleine Spielerei und ab nach Hause.





Hier schlägt der C19 Naturichgehrausindenwaldbesucheransturm noch nicht zu


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. Mai 2020)

schöne Berichte   - topfitter Opa.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2020)

Pfingsten, Sonne, C19 Lockerungen da war Ahrtal, Mosel, Rheintal für mich zu stressig.
Und da ich eh am Zweitwohnsitz in der Eifel bin dachte ich komm fahr mal zu den Nachbarn.
War ja wieder erlaubt und am alten "Grenzübergang" wirkte alles wie vor C19 also
stand Kautenbach 2.0, diesmal bei Traumwetter, nichts mehr entgegen.





Kurze Zeit später ging es auch schon los und einen Anstieg später gab es Panöma





Die die jetzt denken Mullerthal, neeee weit gefehlt. Grattrails um Kautenbach. Da links sieht man wo es gleich runtergeht. Die Freude auf den Trail war so gross das es zuügig bergrauf ging.





Selten findet man solch geile Trails. Ich liebe ja diese Felsengrattrails





Beim Blick zurück denkt man dafür bin ich hier, da fühl ich mich wohl.





Ja der Esel soll auch die Aussicht geniessen   





Es folgte ein Serpentineneldorado bis zu den Hangtrails. Herrlich aber schön aufpassen.





Traumhaft. Eng, was ausgesetzt, steil. So mag ich das.





Bessser geht nicht





Dann war ich wieder an meinem absoluten Traumtrail. Die Bilder bringen das nicht wieder. Muss man erlebt haben. Bin den bis auf 2 Fotostops diesmal auch komplett gefahren. Gänsehaut pur.
Von oben Bildmitte am dicken Baum geht es los. Es wird steil, ausgesetzt und teils extrem am Schräghang gefahren.





Ohne Worte





Das macht so ein Spasssssssssss





Hier hat wohl auch schon länger keiner mehr gebetet. Zumindest drinnen.





Nochmal hoch und Panöma geniessen. Wollte eigentlich zur Burg in der Bildmitte aber nicht mehr geschafft.
Frauchen rief an Besuch kommt was früher. Andermal und ehrlich gesagt war ich auch schon was müde.






Aber eine wahre Highspeedabfahrt kam noch. 





Dann noch auf der andere Seite kurz hoch und neue Trails probiert die auch 1A waren. 
Geflasht von der ganzen Tour zufrieden und happy am Auto. Kurzes Käffchen ging auch noch.





Das war eine Tour mit dem Prädikat wertvoll und genau die richtige Entscheidung.
MTBler getroffen 0, Wanderer getroffen 0, Hunde getroffen 0, Reiter getroffen 0.
Rennradler 134 
Generell muss man sagen das die Luxemburger sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber MTBler sind. 
Wenn man durch die Orte fährt wird man gegrüßt, es wird sogar gefragt ob man Wasser braucht.
Ich denke es ist aber nur so wenn man nicht so einen dicken Kasten unten am Tretlager hat 
Denn erst wird dahin geschaut und dann gegrüßt. In dem Sinne frohe Pfingsten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Mai 2020)

Hier die bewegten Bilder in HD. Dort ist ansatzweise zu erkennen wie geil die Grattrails dort sind.

Kautenbach 2.0


----------



## Trekki (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn die YT Bilder dies nur im Ansatz zeigt ... wow. Das ist so schon eine beeindruckende Abfahrt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juni 2020)

coole Sache Jörg ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2020)

Warum ist es eigentlich am Rhein so schön ?

Da hat es schnelle flowige Trails die den Fotografen überfordern





Man kann da Kapitän spielen. Man beachte hier bitte das Verhältnis Körper zu Rucksack  





Auch alte Hipster haben da ihren Spass. Zeigen es nur nicht so 





Es gibt super Panöma





Es gibt tolle Panömapfade





Und es gibt was zu spielen für die Trailopas





Und es grünt so grün





Es wird gestrahlt





Es wird gejubelt





Es werden Rennsimulationen gefahren





und auch die Geschichte kommt nicht zu kurz





hochkonzentriert werden fast unfahrbare Passagen in Angriff genommen    









Und an der Fähre gibt es Düsseldorfer Currywurst mit Eifeler Bier. Also mehr geht nicht  Prost 





Ja genau darum ist es am Rhein so schön.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

War Heidis Opa dabei ?


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Ich hielt's für "Coronafliege"! Aber die Tourcombo iss doch alterstechnisch einsame Spitze!
So muss datt!  Wer will mit uns auf Kaperfahrt fahren, ett müssen Männer mit Bärten sein....


----------



## zett3coupe (16. Juni 2020)

Mit Einführung des Barts wurde deutlich mehr Rücksicht auf meine mittelprächtige Performance genommen. Und es befreit mich endlich davon vor jedem Traileinstieg auf mein Alter hinzuweisen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2020)

Guter Geheimtip  
Aber ich brauche glaub ich 23 Jahre für einen Bart ... auf Eifler Betonk wächst leider kein Gras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Guter Geheimtip
> Aber ich brauche glaub ich 23 Jahre für einen Bart ... auf Eifler Betonk wächst leider kein Gras


Dann Fang schon Mal an mit wachsen lassen damit mit 70 grauer Flaum vorhanden ist


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Gestern was locker angehen lassen. Eifelwetter zu schlecht, also ab nach Hause. Hier was es gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050430
> 
> ...


 geiles Bike, gefällt mir ... was wiegt denn das Teil ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juni 2020)

aceofspades schrieb:


> geiles Bike, gefällt mir ... was wiegt denn das Teil ?



Hi,

danke. 7,8 kg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juni 2020)

Am Wochenende gab es eine RGTT (RoadGravelTrailTour)   

Das ging schon gut los. Optisch zwischen Bike und Natur alles tacko





Dann kamen die ersten Waldautobahnen. Furios Fred läuft





Die ersten Trails direkt mit Kehren und ohne versenkbare Stütze. Furios Fred hilft





Oh ha. Gravel ohne Gravelbike, ohne Gravelreifen und ohne Bart. Aber der furiose Fred läuft





Ab in die Trails. Ihr wisst schon der FF .....





Oh eine Aufgabe wartete. Gut das ich Fremdsprachen kann 





Aufgabe mit Bravur erledigt 





Was ist das ?  Über 20% steil, loser Untergrund, schmal, teils ausgesetzt.  Das geht doch normal nur mit 150mm Federweg, 2,4er Pneus, UltraFlats, versenkbare Stütze und Fullface. Nö das geht auch so mit FF 





Zum Ende hin dann ein Bild mit viel Aussagekraft





Ich habe meine MTB Seele gerettet. Ich fahre Starrgabel, schmale glatte Reifen, keine versenkbare Stütze und Klickies. Zumindest für diese einen Tag


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2020)

Immerhin bis in den Nahen Osten geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Juni 2020)

Grenzlandtour. Das war mal wieder echt geil. Das schöne ist oft so nah   

Es gab viel grün 




grün und braun 





auch viel blau









Es gab auch Murmelbahnen





hier sogar mit Hindernissen





dann wurde es wieder grün, aber so was von grün





Abgründe taten sich auf





Und Spielwiesen 





Ehemalige Royal Airforce Station Brüggen. Die Briten sind weg aber der Golfplatz wird noch bespielt 





Das waren kurzweilige gut 120km. Und wer denkt da ist es flach. Fahrt mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon der FF .....



Es gibt nichts, was man mit dem FF nicht fahren kann ;-)
Und wenn man doch mal mehr Profil will, gibts ja noch den Thundert Burt für nasse Tage ;-). Da hat man dann Stollen ohne Ende!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Juni 2020)

ich war dabei


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juli 2020)

Während die sich im 7GB  zoffen wie die Kesselflicker wird 35km weiter noch gefahren  
Aber fetzt euch nur weiter und bleibt bloß in eurer Wohlfühlzone dann haben wir unsere Ruhe 

Von Rengsdorf ging es sachte aber stetig über schöne Trails hinauf zur ersten Ley





Von da ab ein wunderschönes Pfädchen runter ins Aubachtal





Vorbei an einem Römerturm ging es runter in den nächsten Trail. Der war schön flowig





Wieder hoch zur nächsten Ley. Herrlich Panöma





Der Trail von da runter erste Sahne. Schön aufpassen Andi





Ein mega Serpentinenpfädchen folgte. Da macht das Logo Sinn wieviel Haken man da schlagen musste 





Dann ging es weiter und immer stetig bergan. Nicht zu steil aber lang. 
Na wer findet den Hipster   





Nein kein Foto, nein bitte nicht. Zu spät.





Mein Freund der Baum ist tot





Dann kamen unüberwindbare Hindernisse. Die bescherte uns eine mächtige Zusatzschleife 





bis wir hier waren.





Der Trail von da runter ein Traum. Hochkonzentriert





Dann ging es durchs Iserbach -Urbach -Aubach -Jahrsbach -Völkerweisenbachtal, 
über flowige Trails und schöne WABs so langsam zurück.





Noch ein letzter Hubbel bevor wir über einen schönen Trail wieder am Startpunkt waren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juli 2020)

Die einen buddeln, die anderen fahren eMofa, wieder andere hauen sich in Foren die Köppe ein.
Wir starteten wieder zu einer Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertretertour zu der nur von
mir speziell ausgebildete Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter zugelassen sind  
Diesmal ging es ins schöbe Lahntal nach Bad Ems. Herrlich da. Wobei wir da glaube ich die
einzigsten Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter waren.

Ging direkt nach wenigen Meter mit schmalen Pfaden los wo am Anfang noch kleinere Unsicherheiten bestanden.





Das änderte sich aber schnell.





Herrlich dieses Schweizer Tal





Ach der Hipster war ja auch  noch da  Kurz vorm Gipfel schaute er was angespannt. Knackte doch die neue Transe irgendwo





Endlich oben gabs Panöma satt. Herrlich





Ich wollte mir ein Bild von oben bzgl. des Problems machen und gab dem Hipster Schrauberanweisungen





Dann eine kurze Folge Lost Places









Der Hipster meinte hey hier fühl ich mich wohl hier will ich sein und besetzte zugleich das Gebäude.





So hinab in den geilen Trail und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Da gibt es so ne Bahn
in modern und auch fahrend. Keine Sorge wir sind Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter aber die nehmen auch keine Bikes mit.




Über herrliche Trails ging es weiter auf und ab und dann ganz hoch. Ne was Panöma









Heute wenig Trailfotos weil die einfach zu geil waren um zu stoppen. Hier mal ein Beispiel





Nach wahren Trailfeuerwerken wurde es langsam Zeit zur Pizzeria zu kommen verzweifelte unser Hipster doch des Knackens an der Transe





Also auf zum Abschlusstrail





Herrlich war es . Eins Fest für die Beine, die Augen und die Bremsen.
Ausklang an der Lahn bei Pizza, Scampis und   Tolle freundliche Leute getroffen für Respekt des noch eigentlichen MTB Sports und gleichtzeitigen Tipps wo es für uns besonders schön ist. Und das um einen Kurort. So funktionieren Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertretertouren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juli 2020)

Wie so oft gehören zu einem tollen Tag auch bewegende Bilder


----------



## zett3coupe (13. Juli 2020)

... Aber ick koof mir nu keen neuet Bike mehr, dit knacken muss beseiticht werden... kann det Teil ja in Jarantie jeben, dann steht et jenauso lange still, wie der Renner (seit April in Quarantäne wegen Beulenpest am Carbon Hinterrad)...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2020)

Nach heftigen Sturz letzten Sonntag und damit verbundenem Tapetenwechsel am rechten Bein dachte der Verfasser heute mal was harmloser und lud zum Rockytreffen nach Holland. 





Also wer glaubt Holland ist flach, Strecken leicht fahrt mal hin. Allein das Pic hier sagt alles. Die die normal immer lacht 





Dann wurde gekreiselt









Mit Fullspeed unterwegs der Hipster





In Holland gibbet überall Trails. Sogar an der Autobahn. Mega





Ah da lacht se wieder





Unterwegs Übungsparcour. So geht das liebe Leute in Deutschland, für alle was da.





Dann ging es wieder mächtig hoch. Ihr verging das Lachen schon wieder. 





Und ab ging es in den schwarzen Parcours 





Nach erneutem Aufstieg fuhren die beiden Elementracer die Murmelbahn während der Verfasser sich das Wurzelrisotto gönnte. 









Dann ging es wieder mächtig rauf und der Verfasser stürzte sich in die längste Treppe Hollands.






Puh selten so schwere 60km knapp 1000hm gefahren. Wir waren froh als wir am Parkplatz waren.
Durchschschnittspuls so hoch wie selten. Holland ist halt Intervallfahren pur. 
Auch wenn sehr anstrengend immer mal wieder schön.
Und hier wird wieder aufgezeigt das es auch gemeinsam mit Wanderern und Reitern geht.
eMofas sind nicht so gerne gesehen aber gab es auch kaum. Die Holländer wissen noch wie richtig gefahren wird


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nach heftigen Sturz letzten Sonntag und damit verbundenem Tapetenwechsel am rechten Bein dachte der Verfasser heute mal was harmloser und lud zum Rockytreffen nach Holland.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1085304


Sind im Hintergrund die alten Abraumhalden des Aachener Steinkohlereviers und am Horizont die Sophienhöhe?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2020)

Wie am Horizont ? Ich seh nur ein Rocky Trikot was das Panoma verdeckt


----------



## zett3coupe (20. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Sind im Hintergrund die alten Abraumhalden des Aachener Steinkohlereviers und am Horizont die Sophienhöhe?



Ja, das ist die "abgeräumte" Heimat.
Und ich mache nie wieder Fotos in Handy-Hochkantformat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett3coupe (20. Juli 2020)

Die Rocky Gäng on tour 

Tja, die Bastel-Trance von der anderen Tour neulich ist somit schon wieder Geschichte - back to sender.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Die Rocky Gäng on tour
> 
> Tja, die Bastel-Trance von der anderen Tour neulich ist somit schon wieder Geschichte - back to sender.



Ihr wechselt die Bikes schneller als ein Eifler die Unterhose


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2020)

Hiess das nicht früher Brunssumer Heide?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Sind im Hintergrund die alten Abraumhalden des Aachener Steinkohlereviers und am Horizont die Sophienhöhe?



Jep wie z.B.  Bergehalde Grube Adolf,  Anna Noppenberg, Carl-Alexander, Emil-Mayrisch etc.
Habe über die Halden mit Andi mal ne komplette Tour gemacht.


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jep wie z.B.  Bergehalde Grube Adolf,  Anna Noppenberg, Carl-Alexander, Emil-Mayrisch etc.
> Habe über die Halden mit Andi mal ne komplette Tour gemacht.


Da hattet ihr traumhafte Aussicht. Laut Panorama-Rechner sind die Halden vom Siebengebirge aus die in Richtung Westen am weitesten entfernten, sichtbaren Punkte. Vom Inde-Mann aus habe ich die Gegenrichtung schon mal probiert, auf den Halden war ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Siebengebirge



Dieses Wort hier bitte nicht nennen. Ich hasse das


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> > Siebengebirge
> 
> 
> Dieses Wort hier bitte nicht nennen. Ich hasse das


Da muss ich halt durch - täglich.


----------



## zett3coupe (20. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr wechselt die Bikes schneller als ein Eifler die Unterhose



Könnte jetzt aber durchaus sein, dass es langweiliger wird. Das aktuelle kommt einem Bike für alles schon sehr nah. Auf jeden Fall für alles, was meine persönlichen Fahrskills hergeben. Ein Auftritt an Mosel oder Ahr wird darüber noch mehr Aufschluss geben können.

So n Esel hatte ich jedenfalls noch nicht. Und in der letzten Zeit sind viele Bikes von mir bewegt worden (zu viele)


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Da muss ich halt durch - täglich.




darf man das überhaupt noch? so mit dem rad mein ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> darf man das überhaupt noch? so mit dem rad mein ich...



Ich wär dafür da ne schön hohe Mauer zu bauen und den ganzen Scheiss mit Beton voll laufen zu lassen.
Mach ich mit unseren Kindern auch immer so ... wen die sich um das Bobbycar zanken kommt es erstmal weg


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> darf man das überhaupt noch? so mit dem rad mein ich...


Immer nur den gelben Pfeilen folgen und irgendwo eine Querung über den wilden Logebach finden, dann ist man durch.   

Heute war gute Fernsicht: Sophienhöhe, Bergehalden, Ebbe- und Rothaargebirge, Hoher Westerwald und Hunsrück waren zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juli 2020)

Eine Feierabendtour mit Hindernissen

Ich gräwel so vor mich hin plötzlich ein Smölk in der Luft. Normal riecht das so nur wenn ich auf dem Grill das Bauchfleisch verkokeln lasse. Aber dann war klar woher der Gestank kam. Ist wohl ne Heuballenmaschine abgefackelt.






Ich gräwel weiter, bieg auf meine Hausrunde ab, zack Strasse weg   Blöd, wollte ich da doch mit genug Rückenwind noch unter die KOM TOP 5 fahren. Zukünftig wird die Feierabendrunde also zwangsläufig was länger





Schon traurig was demnächst alles den Kohlebaggern geopfert wird. Was beschauliche Plätzchen





Auch das ehemalige Rittergut Haus Keyenberg muss weichen










Daher auch letzten Sonntag die Demo. Wobei die Anzahl der Teilnehmer sehr klein war im Gegensatz zu dem was da sonst so los ist.





Das wird zukünftig auf jeden Fall noch spannend werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Daher auch letzten Sonntag die Demo. Wobei die Anzahl der Teilnehmer sehr klein war im Gegensatz zu dem was da sonst so los ist.



Was ich mich bei sowas immer Frage: 
Wieso demonstrieren die nicht gegen die Nutzung von SUV ?
Wieso demonstriert keine gegen Vielfliegerei ?
Wieso demonstriert keiner gegen Kreuzfahrten ?
Das sind auch alles Drecksschleudern, aber das könnte ja einen von den Demonstranten persönlich einschränken denk ich


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Juli 2020)

Heute war mal wieder eine Reise in die Vergangenheit angesagt. Startpunkt diesmal Aachen-Brand.
Nach gemütlichem Start über Radwege und Bahntrasse wurde es danach schon trailiger 





Weiter durchs Tal der Inde auch teils schon was ruppiger





Immer weiter über tolle Trails an der Inde sind wir durch einen alten Steinbruch. Herrlich





Kurz danach ging es ein Stück weiter entlang des Vennbahnweg. Unterwegs trafen wir Objekte die mich stark an meinen frühere Märklineisenbahn erinnerten. Die Schienenbusse waren schnell flogen aber auch oft aus der Bahn. Wahrscheinlich wie diese hier   





Dann ging es weiter zum trailen an die Inde. Was ein geiles Pfädchen





Hier war auch noch alles in Ordnung, sicher wurden Wurzeln und Hindernisse umkurvt





Plötzlich hörte ich nur ein ohhhhh neiiiiin und was platschen. Ist der Hipster doch glatt von gut 1M Höhe in den Bach gefahren und lag komplett drin  Das  aber erst nachdem wir sicher waren es ist nichts weiter passiert. So was kann ja auch anders ausgehen. Da stand er wie ein begossener Pudel komplett durchnässt in der Inde





Aber als harter Düsseldorfer ging es natürlich weiter. Geschwitzt hat er danach erstmal nicht mehr 
Der elend lange und steile Wiesenanstieg machte auch kein Spass. Aber er hat gekämpft



 

Ohne weitere Vorkommnisse ging es weiter über die Trails an der Inde und über Roetgen und vorbei an der Dreilägerbachtalsperre hoch nach Struffel. Unterwegs noch kurz ein Päuschen und Fotoshooting





Endlich oben löste das was da kam nicht gerade Begeisterung aus. Sollte sich aber schnell ändern. 
Hipster guckte zwar noch was grimmig war aber eigentlich gut drauf





Bine lachte auch mal wieder kurz





Dann habe ich warnend den Finger gehoben was jetzt kommt. Aber was soll ich sagen meine Worte waren Schall und Rauch. Hasselbach als Stereotrail oben und unten kann ich noch gar nicht 





Immer wieder herrlich das Pfädchen auch wenn irgendwie das Wasser fehlte





Irgendwann sind wir dann raus und Richtung Alt-Stolberg. Auch nettes Fleckchen aber die Fussgängerzone komplett ausgestorben und alle Geschäfte stehen leer. Traurig





Weiter ging es wieder über tolle Trails entlang der Inde. Ein Stück war leider komplett von einem früheren Sturm unpassierbar und wir mussten viele Klettereinlagen einlegen. Kurz danach waren wir im Brander Wald.
Ui da gab es auch steile Rampen





Kurz vor verlassen des Militärgebietes noch ein Foto einer alten Waffe mit der neuen Waffe 





Kurz danach rollten wir zurück zum Startpunkt. Was eine schöne Fahrt durch die MTB Vergangenheit.
Herrlich wars. Beim nächsten mal baue ich noch ne schöne Schleife ein dann sind es über 100km.
Und nochmals  an Andi der komplett durchnässt durchgehalten hat. Vor allem für das Sitzfleisch war es zum Ende nicht einfach.


----------



## zett3coupe (26. Juli 2020)

Ich könnt mich immer noch beömmeln über meinen Stunt. Hoffentlich wird das nicht zur Regel, bin ja oft nah an der Düssel..... Und bei den Temperaturen war es heute ja erträglich und die Luftfeuchtigkeit auch sehr hoch.... Bei mir am höchsten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. August 2020)

Samstag war mal wieder Moselglühen.  Der Flüssigkeitsverlust meines Motors war fast im 2 stelligen Bereich  
Los ging es in Löf. Es sollte hart, steil und vor allem nass werden und es gab eine Überraschung für Andi.

Der erste Anstieg sollte den Verdampfermodus direkt auf Hochtouren bringen. Ist das steil da hoch. Aber schön





Dann folgte das ein und andere Trailchen 





und dann ging es wieder elend lange hoch. Auch noch über Wiese.





Aber der Anstieg lohnt sich auch 





Danach ging es zum Poserfelsen. 





Da konnte man auch noch fahren









Danach war aber zumindest für uns Ende und es wurde auf eine neue Technik umgestellt. Schaut auch gut aus 





Dann hatte ich kurze Assetzer weil mein Verdampfer im Notbetrieb lief also musst improvisiert werden.





Etwas später den zugewachsenen Traileinstieg gefunden. Herrlich über einen alten verlassenen Grat kamen wir zu dem Punkt  was die Überraschung für Andi. Hier wollte er immer mal hin. Nicht zur Burg sondern zur Trutz Eltz. War das was los. Schnell wieder weg





Durch den Moselcamino ging es wieder hoch und den herrlichen Trail ins Elztal wieder runter





Dann ging es auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Wir sind dann oben geblieben und mussten des nahenden Gewitters entscheiuden Abkürzung zum Auto oder den herrlichen Abschlußtrail mitnehmen.





Da noch keine Blitze zu sehen sondern nur Donner, wir eh klatschnass geschwitzt waren der teils 38 Grad im Teeraufstieg genossen wir die kühle Dusche bei 20 Grad und fuhren den Trail. Ganz schön tricky im nassen.





Ging alles gut und so waren wir wieder gesund und frisch geduscht am Auto. Tour war super aber schon grenzwertig bei der Luftfeuchtigkeit und Hitze. Zu Hause dann wurde ich böse überrascht ob dem Unwetter.





Mein Keller hat es erwischt aber es hielt sich in Grenzen. Kein Schmutzwasser oder Schlamm.
So hatte ich nach der Tour und auch gestern keine Langeweile.


----------



## zett3coupe (17. August 2020)

Komisch, neuerdings werde ich jede Tour irgendwie nass......
(das Mosel Ding war wieder mega, nur bei den Bedingungen auch harter Kampf)

Und ENDLICH Blick auf Eltz von der Trutzeltz - Dank an den Chef - mega Überraschung - geahnt hatte ich ja was, bin aber eher von einem Bankett in der Burg mit dem Burggrafen ausgegangen. Ok, war vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen, also zu hoch....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2020)

.... dabei hattet ihr Rapunzel schon dabei  
Rapante Rapante lattn Haar nab !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2020)

Mayener Racetage. 
Bine war verhindert wegen Küchendienst, da wurde heute mal was schneller gefahren   
Los ging es irgendwo in Mayen. Der erst Anstieg mit fast 30% übelst. Da ja Camping derzeit so 
angesagt ist und man so was für Instastorys einfach haben muss habe ich mir direkt ein Modell ausgesucht.





Danach kamen mir zum  6 Kantenstein den Andi freudigst umrundete





Dann ging es weiter in den Hinterwald. Was ein Panöma und das Heidekraut blüht auch schon.





Der erste längere Trail folgte. Was ein geiles Pfädchen





Dann ging es weiter rüber zur Virneburg.





Dort gab es dann eine kurze Pause für die 2 Racer





Über herrliche Panömawege ging es weiter gen Sankt Jost





Sankt Jost könnte auch irgendwo in den Alpen liegen. Herrlich





Dann ging es weiter durch das herrliche Nitzbachtal. 





Nach einigen KM durch das traumhafte Nitzbachtal ging es aber wieder rauf. Lohnt sich aber auch





Und jetzt begann das Trailorado. Erst Grattrails





Lange wurzelige Hangtrails





Zur Abwechslung was Panöma





gefolgt von langen Flowtrails










und zum Ende hin auch wieder was ruppiger wurden.





Traumhafte Runde bei super Bedingungen. Die 54km / 1500hm vergingen wie im Flug.
Im  Herbst kommen wir wieder.


----------



## zett3coupe (23. August 2020)

Mega Töurchen. Als HT Rollerrunde mit 1200 Hm anjekündigt, waren es 1500 Hm am Ende und ganz viele Trails. 300 Hm mehr bestimmt, weil wir 2x zur Virneburg rauf sind, hatten wir vor lauter Freude doch vergessen Poser-Insta-Pics zu machen....(aber das ist ja schnell gemacht...   )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> 1200 Hm anjekündigt, waren es 1500 Hm



Ach guck an ... bei mir hat der Trailopa zuletzt geweint und geschimpft als der Modenhübel doch nicht die letzte Rampe war


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. August 2020)

*Moselsolo*
Eine gute Bekannte aus Bullay fragte Frauchen ob man sich nicht mal wieder treffen wolle und meinte bring Männe mit seinem MTB mit. Da sag ich doch nicht nein   
So lud ich in Bullay Frau aus und Bike ab und nach einem kurzen Hallokaffee ging es los.
Boah wo wohnt die ? Mitten in einer 17% Rampe. Super direkt so als Einstieg, vor allem wenn die so lang ist.
Aber irgendwann war ich oben





Kurz danach folgte die erste Belohnung.



 

Die zweite folgte





Durch die herrlichen Weinberge ging es Richtung Zell





Nach einigem auf und ab und kleineren Weinbergtrails war ich dann oberhalb von Zell





Dort die senkrechten Trails durch die Weinberge runter und auf nach Briedel in die Briedeler Schweiz.
Boah was ein Anstieg da hoch. Endlich oben gab es dann einen Seitensprung 
Was ein Trail. Bis jetzt bin ich den immer nur zu Fuss raufgeklettert und dachte immer den müsste man mal runter fahren, passte aber nie in eine Tour. Heute war es dann soweit. Mega. Ich habe es nicht übers Herz gebracht anzuhalten daher keine Bilder aber es folgen ja noch bewegte.
Unten angekommen ging es über die Mosel und dann hoch nach Barl. Von da oben gibt es schöne was versteckt liegende Trails.





Herrlich wenn die einen so ausspucken.





Dann ging es über herrliche Panömawege Richtung Alf





Unterwegs an der Marienburg, was eine Rampe da hoch, musste ich Fragen beantworten wie ich denn ohne eBike da hochkomme. Ich sagte nur treten. Als ich dann etwas später das 2te mal oben ankam, bin von da einen herrlichen Trail runter zur Mosel und wieder hoch, fragte man nicht mehr war eher sprachlos und klatschte. Kam mir vor wie bei der TDF  
Hier der Blick von der rückwärtigen Seite 





Dann ging es rüber zur Burg Arras





Reingegangen bin ich nicht da Eintritt nur mit C19 Maske. Hatte ich kein Lust drauf.
Also sich lieber auf die schönen Dinge da in der Gegend konzentriert. Was geile Trails da.





Und da ich ja Grattrails so mag





Noch ein abschliessender Blick von oben





Und über den Abschlusstrail ab zum Grill. Ich kann das Haus und den Grill Quasi schon sehen. Das motiviert für die 17% Rampe zum Haus 





Baoh was für eine geile Tour. Ich war ja schon oft an der Mosel, sehr oft. Aber die Runde hier gehört definitv mit zu den Top 3 für mich. Wenn auch mit knapp 1800hm schon sehr schwer. Ich bin auch viel über "sensible" Wege gefahren habe aber im Verhältnis wenig Wanderer getroffen. Und die die ich getroffen habe waren super nett. Auch wenn viele das jetzt wieder nervend finden, ich musste Fragen beantworten wie man so was ohne Motor fahren kann und man wünschte mir viel Spaß und eine sturzfreie Tour. Eine Gruppe bot mir gar was zu trinken an. Danke ePussys, ohne euch wäre das nicht möglich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2020)

Mega Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. August 2020)

ups


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. August 2020)

Lange Tour, viele Trails, langes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. September 2020)

*Mosella Traillese Kobern*

Die Sonne scheint, die Temperaturen top, da muss ich (wir) einfach zur Mosel.
Ausserdem ist Traillese. Wer weiss wie die nächstes Jahr sind. Dies Jahr herrlich im Profil.
Los ging es in Kobern. Erstmal rauf und Panöma geniessen






Kurze Zeit später kam auch schon die erste Lese. Herrlich in der Beschleunigung





Das ist teils echt mühsam zu den jeweiligen Hängern der Traillese. Aber geil ist schon





Poahhh, da bekam die Trailköniging fast Pipi in die Augen bei der Traillese





Dann ging es in ein anderes Trailanbaugebiet. Die Fahrt dorthin alles andere als einfach





Auf dem Weg hoch kam endlich einer. Ein eLeser. Schön cool mit Schoner auf der Wade da es mit eMofa ja soooo anstrengend ist. Kurz vom Trail dann erstmal alles an Protektoren an was geht und Vollgas ohne Rücksicht durchs schöne Tal. Was für Spinn.... Wir hatten auch so unseren Spass





Dann war Traillese am Poserfelsen. Der Abgang war so steil das der Guide kurzfristig die richtige Haltung verlor





Dann kam Traillese die Vollendete. Poahhhhh









Ein Traum. Würzig im Abgang





Das war so anstrengend das die Trailköniging erstmal in den Chilloutmodus verfiel





Der Trailguide bereitete derzeit das Essen vor. Nein Du kommst hier nicht raus. Du kommst auf den Grill.
Ein Hiptser weniger  





Na gut Gnade vor Hunger. Es ging zum Trailfinale





Schön vorsichtig auf dem Grattrail der hat einen unangenehmen Abgang





Nochmal Panöma geniessen





Und der Abschlusstrail, wohl der anstrengenste heute.





Was eine TTL (TraumTrailLese)  Mega Strecke, toller Guide  und ein Gruss an die ganzen netten Wanderer und Weinverköstiger, nein ich hatte nicht vor den Steilhang runterzufahren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. September 2020)

Heute war dann Trailentspannung. Ich hatte die letzten Tage Besuch von einem Kanadier bekommen.
Der wollte sich das hier mal anschauen und eventuell bleiben. 
Er fügte sich jedenfalls schnell und gut in die Landschaft ein.





Ich habe dem dann mal unsere Mountains gezeigt 





Zwischendurch musst er mal zeigen was er kann





Sicher, schnell und souverän war er. Da staunste wa womit wir hier Grävelstrecken bauen





Er meinte nur komm lass Schotter sehen





Er bemerkte dann nur er sei eigentlich kein Gräveler sondern eher WABTeerRacer. Hat auch keine Aufnahme für so Pussyschutzbleche, etc. Habe ich gesagt gut dann darfst bleiben 
Ich sach immer. Hauptsache macht Spaß


----------



## davez (13. September 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Heute war dann Trailentspannung. Ich hatte die letzten Tage Besuch von einem Kanadier bekommen.
> Der wollte sich das hier mal anschauen und eventuell bleiben.
> Er fügte sich jedenfalls schnell und gut in die Landschaft ein.
> 
> ...


Das Cervelo ist richtig schön  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hat auch keine Aufnahme für so Pussyschutzbleche, etc.



Dafür ne Akku-Abdeckung im Oberrohr 


Geile Bilder von der Mosel, Top Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2020)

Sundowner mit dem Kanadier

Jetzt lohnt es sich Abends auch optisch über das Flachland zu bügeln. 
Hier wird gerade Gras gemäht. Scheint was trocken zu sein. Schnell C19 Maske an 





Hier ist bald auch alles weg. Meine Feierabendrunde wird immer länger





So langsam ging es los. Traumhaft. Links die Sophienhöhe. 





So langsam kommt der Gluthimmel am Horizont





Was ein Spektakel. Ich fahr da so oft hin aber an Tagen wie diesen sitz ich immer nur da und staune.
Den richtigen Moment zu erwischen ist auch nicht einfach. Musste teils richtig Gas geben.









Geflast von den Eindrücken nahm ich noch 2 Umwege nach Hause und so wurden es etwas über 100km.





Das war mal wieder ein Erlebnis. Das Flachland hat auch Vorteile. Wobei es immerhin knapp 600 HM waren.,


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. September 2020)

Gravelsamstag zum Everesting

Heute musste ich nochmal Gravelschotterteeren 
Nach ca. 20km üblem Gegenwind erstmal Schutz suchen und los ging ds jeräwel





Dann etwas später wurde geteert





Da hinten das Ziel vor Augen ging es immer weiter gegen den Wind





Dann war ich da. Im jeräwel und eMofa Paradies





Gab auch Panöma. Und wie





Hier mein neues Nebengewerbe. Jeräweltaxi. Aller Anfang ist schwer





Nach einigem weiteren auf und ab war ich am Ziel meiner Ausfahrt.
Ich habe Daniel Lambertz von coffeeandchainrings "besucht" der an der Sophienhöhe sein Everesting gemacht hat. Wie es ausgegangen ist weiss ich nicht aber ich denke er hats gepackt.





Nach kurzer Anfeuerung bin ich dann auch weiter. Ging für mich auch wieder hoch.





So jetzt gab es Rückenwind. Paris Roubaix Superlight 





So muss das aussehen nach einem Jeräweltrip





Über Feld, Teer und Wiese ging es dann nach Hause. Wald gibbet hier nicht.
Das war ne tolle Runde aber mit 160km nicht gerade kurz. Und wer denkt es ist hier flach. Es waren 1400hm.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2020)

*Ahrtaler Äpfel*

Frauchen im Renovierungswahn da störe ich nur. Sagt sie fahr doch ins Ahrtal mir Äpfel holen weil es da einfach die leckersten hat. Trotz Regen da sag ich natürlich nicht nein.  Und ich bin nicht alleine los   

Nach Apfelkauf in Altenahr ging es rüber zum Start nach Ahrweiler. Auf die Idee hatte mich Micha @on any sunday letzte Woche mit seiner Tour gebracht. Los ging es Richtung Bachemer Bach.



 

Ausgerechnet als ich die Hochfläche vor Ramersbach erreichte kam ein kleines Unwetter auf





Was willst machen ? Immer weiter





Immer weiter ging es über herrliche Wege Richtung Oberbayern 





Endlich in Oberbayern angekommen 





Das hat aber auch extrem schönes Panöma da oben





Danach wurden diverse Trails mitgenommen





Trails und Panöma





weiter wurden herrliche Wege zu tollen Aussichtspunkten eingeschlagen





Und das Panöma genossen.









Danach wieder wurzelige Trails befahren





und herrliche Landschaften genossen





Es ging dann langsam zurück Richtung Ahrweiler. Jetzt kam als Belohnung auch die Sonne mal raus. Träumchen





Im Ahrweiler Stadtwald dann den ein und anderen Trail mitgenommen und dann in den Abschlusstrail.
Früher hiess der mal Winkelgasse. Heute Murmelbahn





Herrlich wars. Und irgendwie hat Regen auch was. Dank an Frauchen für den Apfelauftrag


----------



## sibu (5. Oktober 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> weiter wurden herrliche Wege zu tollen Aussichtspunkten eingeschlagen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1128018
> 
> ...


Der Turm ist also wieder geöffnet? War mal wegen Renovierungsarbeiten für unbestimmte Zeit geschlossen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2020)

Jep der war offen. Man konnte sehen das da teils neue Bretter verbaut waren. Wahrscheinlich war er daher geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Suche nach GIS GermanIndianSummer.

Der Oktober war bis jetzt ja nicht so dolle aber für Samstag war einigermassen Wetter angesagt. 
Also ab in die Osteifel. Der Start war übelst. Der Motor war noch nicht warm also musste improvisiert werden.





Aber lohnt sich geht es von oben doch einen schönen Trail hinunter





wo man an diesem Aussichtspunkt landet. Krufter Ofen. Und da isser endlich der GIS





Vorbei an angebaggerten Vulkanen 





und immer wieder sehr langen Anstiegen





kamen wir zum Rhein. Herrlich





Über einen schönen Panömaweg ging es bis zum Wendepunkt für uns. Blick auf Andernach





Dort stürzten wir uns runter in einen tollen Trail









Der Anstieg war dann wieder von der heftigeren Sorte. Vorbei an Lost Places





über schöne Trails





landeten wir am Laacher See





Da war dann was Slalomfahren angesagt bis wir über einsame Wege wieder zurück zum Auto sind





Tolle Panömatour und der Boden war überraschend trocken. Wetter war zwar nicht ganz so schön wie angesagt aber wir sind trocken geblieben und ab und zu kam auch die Sonne raus. Mit 1500hm war es was mehr als geplant und anstrengend aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2020)

Das musste jetzt einfach mal *Sayn* 
Es war ein richtiger GIS Tag angesagt. Schauen wir mal. Der Anfang war schon ganz gut





Immer auf und ab ging es Richtung Grenzau im Westerwald. Schöne Trails wurden mitgenommen





Dann ging es in ein Serpentinenmonster. Andis Freude war nur gespielt   





Dann wollten die 2 was sulen. O.k. kein Thema im Brexbachtal





Herrliche Hangtrails waren zu bewältigen





Erstmal Päuschen machen. C19 konform. Mir war wichtig das die Zossen auseinander sind. Nicht das die beiden meinen anstecken und der geht dann um keine Kehre mehr rum  





Dann ging es wieder mächtig rauf. Schön Panöma da oben. 





Anschließend in den Sahnetrail. Andi lach doch mal





Die Touren hier benötigen eine gute Vorbereitung sonst kommt man nicht mehr zum Auto 





So langsam wurde auch Bine locker





Weiter ging es den super langen Trail zur Burg Sayn





Panöma genossen





Von dort den Trail runter, einmal falsch abgebogen, waren wir auf der Terrasse von einem Lokal. Leider zu.
Ein letzter langer, schwerer Anstieg um anschließend einen super Trail zurück nach Sayn zu fahren.





Traumtag. Traumtour. Wir kommen wieder.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. November 2020)

Bewegt sieht sah das so aus. Wie sagte Andi. Eine Farbenexplosion


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2020)

Das war auch mal Herbst pur


----------



## zett3coupe (2. November 2020)

Das war WW Indian Summer pur. Leider dieses Jahr viel zu wenige Tage mit diesen Farben bei tiefstehender Sonne. Das war Samstag grandios, unbezahlbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2020)

Kommt am Wochenende nochma 
Dann inhalier ich den auch wieder wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Das war WW Indian Summer pur. Leider dieses Jahr viel zu wenige Tage mit diesen Farben bei tiefstehender Sonne. Das war Samstag grandios, unbezahlbar.



Bei meiner Planung für Samstag werden wir wahrscheinlich die Sonne so tiefstehend geniessen das wir lichttechnische Unterstützung brauchen  🤣


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

Hoffe auf weniger Wind morgen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2020)

Find fon forn bringt die Form


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. November 2020)

Das musst jetzt nochmal *Sayn*
C19 konform ging es diesmal aber in eine andere Richtung. Durch wunderschöne Bachtäler





und über wunderschöne Trails





durch wunderschöne Wiesentäler





durch Wälder mit wunderschöner Farbenexplosion





über etwas steilere Trails





und über traurige Bergrücken





den Wendepunkt erreicht. Der Köppel auf 540 M





Herrlich Trailchen von da runter









Weiter über Sunshinetrails





an Burgen vorbei





über Serpentinenmoster





durch das Brexbachtal





und weitere tolle Sunshinetrails





haben wir dann auf Johnny angestossen. Jonnny ist Bines neuer Partner     





Absolute Traumtour bei mega Wetter und einem wunderschönen Abschluß.
Wir kommen wieder


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. November 2020)

Heute dann noch was Gegrävelracetrailed  

Nach den ungeliebten Teerstücken ging es artgerecht weiter. Wobei das Aspero auch super als Racer funzt.
Erst ging es über WABs





Dann über Trails





Zum höchsten Punkt der Tour auf 112 M 





Aber da hat es Trails wo sich viele mit MTB und versenkbarer Stütze schon feiern lassen wenn die die schaffen. Geht aber auch mit nem Racegräveler





und auch ohne Profil





Nikolauskloster normal um die Jahreszeit kein Auto. Jetzt bei C19 Parkplatz voll. Es hilft echt nur noch die Fluch in die Walachei





Gut das ich früh gestartet bin.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. November 2020)

Das war gestern aber über*Rieden* was da los war. Normal parken da um die Jahreszeit vielleicht ne handvoll Autos. Aber nicht in Zeiten von B18 ähhh C19.





Aber von vorne. Start war in Rieden, dort erstmal hoch zum Panömablick





Von da geht ein nettes, steiles, kurvenreiches Trailchen nach unten. Ob des Bildes bin ich jetzt überrascht  





Dann gab es richtig was auf die Augen. Da hinten in der Mitte dämmelt se





Ja ja schöne steile lange Anstiege in der Osteifel. Dazu bächtig Wind von vorn vergeht das Grinsen. Aber der erste Pausenplatz war ja fast erreicht.





Bläng bläng ging der Whatsapper. Frauchen schickte Nachricht mit Bild essen ist fertig wie lange braucht Ihr noch ? Ich schrieb, mein Shuttle kommt, schätze in ca 30 Minuten bin ich da deck den Tisch 





Ich liebe diese alten knorrigen Bäume





Dann ein herrlich verstecktes Trailchen. Oben noch grinsend zu befahren zeigte er unten sein wahres Gefälle





In der Eifel ist so was noch ne normale Strasse. Firmenwagen werden hier zu 0,5% besteuert weil ganz kann man die nicht nutzen 





Weiter ging es durch herrliche Bachtäler





Über grüne Hochebenen





Durch herrliche knorrige Landschaften





An Gedenksteinen vorbei





Durch urige Landschaften die einem einfach ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern





Über knackige Trails 





zurück zum Startpunkt. Bine hatte schon den Tisch gedeckt und wir genossen nach der geilen Tour Kaffee und Lebkuchen. Der Kaffee beschleunigte meinen Puls kurzfristig so hoch wie ich ihn bei der ganzen Tour nicht hatte   





Was ein herrlich Panömatour. Sehr lange Anstiege aber nie wirklich zu steil. Trotz der vollen Parkplätze war es total entspannt und die Wanderer ausnahmlos alle mehr als nett. Es wurde sich was unterhalten, Radtraining mit Hunden durchgeführt, es war einfach geil.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. November 2020)

Als Haus- und Hoflieferant von Hubi @schraeg musste ich Samstag wieder was liefern   Einmal in der Nähe dachte ich könntest ja auch mal wieder in der Eifel jeräweln, hat der Hubi doch letzte Woche schön vorgelegt. Gestartet bin ich in Gemünd. Boah war das frisch. 0 Grad und eine steife Brise wehte.
Im geschützten Tal der Urft ging es aber





Nach kurzer Zeit war ich an der Victor-Neels Brücke





Immer weiter ging es an der Urft entlang. Hier das find ich Knaller. Filmkulisse 😍





Wenn man nicht wüsste man wäre in der Eifel könnte man meinen man wäre in den Rockys 





Dann jeräwelte ich weiter durch die schöne Wälder der Eifel und erstmal einige eMofas versägt  





So ganz konnte ich es dann aber doch nicht lassen und habe die Highspeedpfade auch mal verlassen





Danach wurde wieder Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen. Die Stauseen waren fertig umrundet es ging Richtung Perlenbachtal. 





Irgendwie kam unterwegs der Spieltrieb wieder durch und der Zossen bog  einfach ab. Irgendwann spuckte mich der Trail wieder unten aus.





Dann kam der elend lange und sehr grobe Aufstieg hoch Richtung Rothe Kreuz. Sehr schön gemacht





Endlich fast oben. Hier lief es gut 





Dann habe ich mich irgendwie verfahren, wahrscheinlich Kälteschock 🥶 Bei Dreiborn war ich wieder auf der geplanten Route





Weiter ging es über die Panzerstrasse Richtung Burg Vogelsang





Gut das hier oben auf der Freifläche Rückenwind war. Der Schnitt steig deutlich an.





Der muss jetzt noch sein auch wenn schon 100x gesehen 





Dann ging es de Steilabfahrt runter zur Victor-Neels Brücke und an der Urft wieder zurück.
Heavy Tour mit nem jeräwel und Slickreifen geht aber. Am Auto fühlte ich mich nicht gerührt sondern geschüttelt  Die gut 120km mit 1400hm bei 3 Grad waren gefühlt nochmal deutlich länger.

Danke Hubi für Inspiration.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2020)

Mega Bilder 👍


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Die gut 120km mit 1400hm bei 3 Grad ...



🥶


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 🥶


Musst nur schneller fahren 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2020)

Waren ausreichend hm zum warmfahren dabei


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. November 2020)

Problem war eher 83,4 km/h bergab  🥶


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. November 2020)

Als Haus- und Hoflieferant von Hubi @schraeg musste ich Samstag wieder was liefern   Einmal in der Nähe dachte ich könntest ja auch mal wieder in der Eifel jeräweln, hat der Hubi doch letzte Woche schön vorgelegt.

*...und Hubi, nimmst du die Challenge an.*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Als Haus- und Hoflieferant von Hubi @schraeg musste ich Samstag wieder was liefern   Einmal in der Nähe dachte ich könntest ja auch mal wieder in der Eifel jeräweln, hat der Hubi doch letzte Woche schön vorgelegt.
> 
> *...und Hubi, nimmst du die Challenge an.*



Den Titan vom Kohleloch hat noch niemand geschlagen, da würd ich auch versagen 
Ausserdem wo soll das Enden ? 400km mit 8000hm ?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ausserdem wo soll das Enden ? 400km mit 8000hm ?


Klingt nach einer schönen Tour! Dan nur hoffen das trekki nicht auch noch mit einsteigt... 🤣


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. November 2020)

Moselaner Steilhänge.
Es war mal wieder so weit. Reise zu meinem favorisierten Einsatzgebiet.
Start wieder in Kobern-Gondorf. Am Anfang nichts Neues. Aber der hier muss einfach immer sein.






Dort den bekannten Trail runter und es ging wieder rauf. Weiter ging es auf der Rückseite der Marienkapelle





Unterwegs mal kurz stoppen und Panöma geniessen





Unten angekommen ging es den langen Anstieg hoch nach Wolken. Der Name ist Programm





Das ein und andere kleine Trailchen mitgenommen ging es durch das schöne Belltal wieder gen Mosel.
Die alte Bellthaler Moselsprudel Fabrikruine soll angeblich zu einem Schlösschen umgebaut werden.





Es ging ein Stückchen an der Mosel entlang Richtung Winningen. Dort dann über herrliche Wege durch die Steilhänge.





Unterwegs dann die ein oder andere Murmelbahn genutzt





Dann ging es immer weiter hoch und wir waren da. A61 Moselblick. Man sieht auch mittlerweile ganz deutlich das wir die Region Wolken verlassen haben  





Dann ging es auf den Traumtrail





Ja das mach Spass was.





Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den Ausblicken. Vorteil Winter





Da hinten so grob ist Wolken 





Das ist aber ein herrlich Pfädchen





Aber auch irgendwann ist der zu Ende. Dann ging es wieder hoch, diesmal andere Seite vom Belltal

Über windige, eisige Höhen bei 1 Grad 🥶 ging es wellenartig rüber nach Lonnig. Hier nahmen wir noch ein schönes Trailchen mit und ab ging es in das traumhafte Keverbachtal.









Unten angekommen rollten wir gemütlich zurück zum Auto.
Herrliche Tour mit knapp 50km bei unterschiedlichstem Wetter wobei es war schon deutlich frischer als angesagt. Wir kommen wieder, logisch.
Ach und den ganzen Tag nur 6 Wanderer getroffen. Jetzt wird es denen allen wieder zu kalt. Wie den eMOFAS


----------



## beuze1 (30. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Moselaner Steilhänge.
> Herrliche Tour mit knapp 50km



Großartig, immer wieder schön deine Touren zu sehen. Ich freue mich schon auf den Frühling und meinen nächsten Besuch in der Eifel& Mosel. Da war doch noch was?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Dezember 2020)

*Langholzaster meets Rureifel *

Heute mal den Langholzlaster über die Trails in der Rureifel gejagt. Kehren werden ja tendenziell überbewertet  





Das ist ja immer wieder schön dort. Was Panöma





Nette Begleitung, geiles Rad was willste mehr. Apropos Begleitung. Bine sieht einen MTBler kommen und konnte es nicht lassen. Hinterher mal sehen was der kann.





Die liess sich nicht abschütteln





Der Angeber mit seinwm schweizer Klappmesser dachte dann er könnte uns abhängen.





Ohne uns. Gnadenlos wurde er gehetzt





Wenn man mit dem Langholzlaster spezielle Kurventechnik beherrscht klappt das auch mit engen Kehren





Wurzelige Steilstücke hingegen werden gelangweilt hingenommen





So weiter den Poser verfolgen. Das kann ich aber auch.





Wir haben den Typ dann weiter durch die Rureifel gehetzt bis er völlig am Ende war. Er völlig fertig, ich völlig entspannt, verabschiede mich dann von ihm. Glaube das hat der aber gar nicht mitbekommen,





Ein herrlicher Tag.  Mega Trails, nix los, super Wetter und nette Leute getroffen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2020)

🤣😂🤣 herrlich zweitklassiger Bericht 😂🤣😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2020)

*Steil ist geil*
Heute mal Gretapunkte gesammelt und vor der Haustür gefahren.
Nach gut ner Stunde Einrollen ging es so langsam los.





Das sieht sehr flowig aus ist aber so was von steil. Ich mag das ja





Die Auffahrt zu den Einstiegspunkten ist auch schön





Hier geht es rein in die wilde Abfahrt





Da meinste gleich kommt Knecht Ruprecht





Dem Lang wurde es zu langweilig





Unten angekommen ging es wieder ruf





Jetzt kamen die Hardcoreversionen. Hier hat es fast 50% und völlig ausgefahren. Da schleift mein Hintern auch schonmal auf dem Reifen 





Nach einer wilden Fahrt wieder unten erstmal was chillen bevor es wieder rauf ging





Nach insgesamt 5x rauf und heavy runter hatte der Lang auch die Nase voll. Ab nach Hause.





Hier habe ich so gut wie noch nie Spaziergänger gesehen. Heute über 20. In Zeiten von C19 ist alles anders.





Gut das die Trails an der Halde so steil und ausgesetzt sind das dort wandern eigentlich nicht möglich ist. Fragt  mal die ePussys die ich da heute runtergejagt habe. Ob die schon zu Hause sind 🤦‍♂️


----------



## H-P (14. Dezember 2020)

Die gute alte Halde, macht auch immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Dezember 2020)

Jau. Gibt 4 relativ neue Abfahrten in der Nähe vom Witwenmacher


----------



## H-P (15. Dezember 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jau. Gibt 4 relativ neue Abfahrten in der Nähe vom Witwenmacher



Wir sind öfter da...kann man bei dem Wetter ganz gut fahren, ohne das man aussieht wie Sau.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Dezember 2020)

Monschau, 4 Adventwochenende und MTB  Ja geht, so ist es nun mal derzeit.
Ich möchte es mal bildlich ausdrücken. 





HEUL NICHT FAHR. Also los. Das sieht doch nach kurzem einrollen schon gut aus





Die Anstiege und das Terräng wurden schwieriger





Abba lohnte sich. Was ein Farbenspiel Mitte Dezember





Der Lang wurde an entsprechender Stelle auch in Position gebracht.





Jetzt wurde es seifig. Da nützten auch keine Enduroreifen. Ich sag unten nur Busch auf Busch zu 🤦‍♂️ 





Tja hier kamen Erinnerungen hoch. Das war früher mit Vata immer der Fluchtpunkt in der Weihnachtszeit während zu Hause nur in der Küche hantiert wurde. Lange ist her und nun ist nur noch das Gestell über.





Dann ging es weiter. Schön flutschig an der Rur entlang





Dann einen der schlimmsten Strassenanstiege in der Eifel später ging es umso schöner hinab. Haldenfeeling mit Einschlagggefahr. Steil ist geil.





Meine Güte war da was los in Monschau





Obligatorischer Stop und Pause , danach auf herllichem Trail wieder runter zur Rur





Ähhhhh verfahren ?? Neee bin einwenig durch Belgien 





um hier hochzukommen. Direkte Weg ist mir zu schwer, fahre ja kein Mofa.





Kurze Zeit später ging es los. Das Spektakel an der Rur. Hier greift das Motto wieder HEUL NICHT FAHR





Da bin ich bis zur Wade im versunken aber durch 





Das Volk johlte, dass Volk filmte. Ja so kann man auch als MTBler Wanderern Freude machen 





Dem Lang mal kurz den Antrieb und Hufe gereinigt ging es weiter





Kurz vorm Finale noch ein wenig Romantik





Eine herrliche Gegend. Zwar fast immer feucht und matschig aber egal. HEULT NICHT FAHRT !
In dem Sinne schöne Vorweihnachtszeit und bleibt gesund !!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2020)

Arg teerlastig deine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2020)

Alles Fake News, ich fahr mit der Bahn nach Monschau, hübscher Bahnhof bei 11 Minuten.   https://www.3sat.de/film/fernsehfilm/weihnachten-fuer-einsteiger-104.html


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Dezember 2020)

Geil sind auch die Wanderschuhe ab 11:40. Wobei gar nicht so weit weg von der Realität was da alles rumläuft


----------



## sibu (23. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alles Fake News, ich fahr mit der Bahn nach Monschau, hübscher Bahnhof bei 11 Minuten


Bahnhof Auw an der Kyll - immerhin in der Eifel, aber "Monschau" ist falsch geschrieben. In Fraktur hätte es ein "langes S" sein müssen. 






Vorher fährt ein mit zwei Eloks bespannter Zug über das Ravenna-Viadukt auf der Höllentalbahn im Schwarzwald, dann steigt sie aus einem Dieseltriebzug in "Monschau" aus. So lange man die FakeNews noch erkennen kann ...


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2020)

Ein Spielfilm ist ja keine Doku, vollkommen üblich in der Filmbranche.


----------



## sibu (23. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein Spielfilm ist ja keine Doku, vollkommen üblich in der Filmbranche.


Das nicht und den Ersatzbahnhof verzeihe ich, auch wenn ein wieder aufgebauter Potemkinscher Ersatzbahnhof bei Mützenich an der Vennbahn seinen Reiz hätte. Aber der Tippfehler im Ortsnamen ist einfach fehlende Sorgfalt.

Der Fehler bei den Zügen fällt nicht vielen auf. Anders wäre es, wenn die gute Frau sich in einem 5er BMW mitnehmen ließe. Dann wäre jeder Zuschauer verwundert, wenn sie am Zielort aus einem VW Golf aussteigt. Ok, hier im Forum müsste die Beispiele Grävel- und Trekkingrad oder so ähnlich sein. Zumal es an der Kyll bzw. Eifelbahn auch genügend Stellen gibt, wo man den Zug aus Auw unterwegs in ähnlich schöner Landschaft filmen kann, wie den Ersatzzug im Schwarzwald.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2020)

Passende Passage aus dem Archiv ist billiger. Auch immer gerne genommen Zweitakt Klang aus dem 50er Jahre Archiv bei Motorrädern.


----------



## sibu (23. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Passende Passage aus dem Archiv ist billiger.


Wenn die aus dem Archiv stammt, wäre das eine gute Recherche: Die Züge in der Eifel und im Schwarzwald passen von den eingesetzten Fahrzeugen und der Lackierung zum Drehjahr 2014, waren also beide damals aktuell im Einsatz. Dann passen auch die Lichtverhältnisse in Auw und auf der Höllentalbahn (Tages- und Jahreszeit). Ich tippe eher auf extra gedrehte Einstellungen.


on any sunday schrieb:


> Auch immer gerne genommen Zweitakt Klang aus dem 50er Jahre Archiv bei Motorrädern.


Das würde mir wiederum in entsprechenden Szenen vermutlich nicht unbedingt auffallen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Dezember 2020)

Nach Fake-News und schlecht gemachten Recherchen hier die Realität.
Echt, selber geplant, selber gefahren. selber gefilmt. Die Realität.
Motto. Warum zum *Geier* soll ich Weihnachten nicht fahren? Gerade dann.
Die ersten Trails wie zu erwarten schlammig aber geil.





Dann war ich da.* Geierlay*.  Der frühe Vogel..... da hast noch Chance auf Selfies   





Schon beeindruckend der Lang 





Weiter zur Schlammschlacht. Herrlich dieser Parallelflug Pfad und Bach





Dann ging es einen elend langen Wiesensanstieg hoch. Der war so matschig das ich selbst schiebend kaum hochkam. Auf den Hunsrückhöhen ganz hinten lag der erste Schnee.





Aber was für Sahnetrailchen danach. Herrlich immer am Bach entlang





Träumchen oder





Dann ging es wieder hoch. Gab ja nicht nur Bäche. Panöma gab es auch





Über glitschig Trails ging es wieder runter zu einem Bach. Geregnet hat es hier die letzten Tage wohl genug.





Über glitschig Trails weiter immer am Bach entlang





Mittlerweile füllte sich auch die Brücke. Ich sag ja der frühe Vogel .........





Herrlich diese Stereobäche. Also besser Krafttraining gibt es nicht





Wieder oben gab es nochma Panöma





Ui ui ui jetzt aber. Ungewohntes Bild nach den ganzen Bachtrails





Alles gut gegangen. Jetzt konnte der Lang auch noch zeigen das er um die Ecken geht.





Unten angekommen ging es endlich wieder am Bach entlang.





Eine letzten langen Anstieg noch war ich wieder oben am Ausgangspunkt in Mörsdorf.
Dort auf dem Parkplatz putzten die Grossstadtschnecken ihre Schühchen mit Tempo und Wasserfläschchen 🤦‍♂️ Das war ja was für mich  Ich habe dann mal kurz für Stimmung gesorgt als ich fragte ob ich auch ein Tempo und 2 Tröpchen Wasser haben könnte 





Ein herrlich erster Weihnachtstag. Man muss allerdings Wasser mögen. In allen Variationen. Von oben, untern, der Seite, in klar, in trüb, in ......... egal. Schon heftig Geläuf da bei dem Untergrund. 
Aber normal und mit ssssssss kann ja jeder. In dem Sinne, bleibt trocken.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Dezember 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Echt, selber geplant, selber gefahren



Das sieht auch wieder nach einer großartigen Runde aus, hoffe Du hast die Daten gespeichert. Kann den Frühling kaum erwarten, bis ich wieder mit dem Camper loskann.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Dezember 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> hoffe Du hast die Daten gespeichert.



Meine Birne hat mindestens 64GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Dezember 2020)

Wer Lust hat. Live, in Farbe, ohne Fakes in HD


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Filmchen, Jörg . Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern - so fahren auf trockenen Trails 🤔🤪


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. Dezember 2020)

AM Fluß war es aber auch knapp ohne Boot 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Januar 2021)

Das neue Jahr ist da, dass Alte wurde entsprechend beendet. 
Los ging es in Mon........real   






Etwas weiter oben lag was mehr Schnee. Ab in den Trail





Den Blick kannte der Lang noch nicht. Erstmal geniessen





An der Burg vorbei stürzten wir uns in die Hangtrails




Man muss auch Frauen manchmal eine Brücke bauen 





Nach einem trailigen Aufstieg folgte die Rinne. Was ein Brett, bei dem Boden fast unfahrbar





Nach einem elend langen und kräftezehrenden Anstieg waren wir oben. Kurz vorm Whiteout 😱





Aber immer weiter trieb uns unser eiserner Wille voran





Der Einsatz wurde natürlich fürstlich belohnt.





Hier leider ein Beispiel warum es in so vielen Regionen Probleme mit uns gibt. Leute fahrt doch einfach den Wanderwegen nach. Wenn ihr nicht um eine Kurve kommt absteigen. Schei...... auf Strava und den ganzen Mist. Vor 2 Jahren sah es dort noch ganz anders aus. Ich habe auch eine Vermutung welch Gattung das alles egal ist, geht es denen doch nur um max. Spass ohne sich anzustrengen.





Etwas später nach einem weiteren Anstieg der Grattrail. Was ein feines Pfädchen. Bei dem Wetter nicht ohne.





Wieder unten ging es nochmal lange rauf. 





Das Pfädchen was dann folgte war noch etwas ausgesetzter. Bei dem Wetter so lala









Wieder unten ging es auf die andere Seite und natürlich wieder hoch. Hier herrlich Pfädchen entdeckt





schlängelte es sich immer rauf und runter am Hang entlang und





brachte uns zu diesem wunderschönen Ausblick





Danach noch den super steilen Trail wieder runter ins Dorf genommen, waren wir nach gut 30km wieder am Auto. Bei dem Boden waren das mind. gefühlte 75km 🥴  Immer wieder eine Anfahrt wert das herrliche Dörfchen mit den tollen Trails drum herum.
In dem Sinne ein frohes 2021


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2021)

Einz A  
Hat auch was so leicht angezuckert .. zum angucken schön zum fahren zäääh wa


----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Januar 2021)

Danke für die visuelle Motivation, nicht zu Hause depri zu schieben und zu versauern. Wenn es dass ganze Rheinland ins Sauerland oder in die Nordeifel zieht, muss man halt Sonntag früh raus und in abgelegenere Gegenden zum Radeln.
Ich hab den trailigen Anstieg aber lieber andersrum gemacht. Und mir zweimal nen schmäleren Lenker gewünscht. Aber warum seid ihr durch den Bach, wenn es 20 Meter daneben ne Brücke gibt?
Und für Nachfahrer: Vergesst den "Pfad" nördlich der Bahn zur Burg... SEHR botanisch.

Ansonsten ein Traum, und mit weniger Schnee sicher besser zu fahren als bei euch.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2021)

Das mit dem Pfad nördlich der Bahn zur Philippsburg hätte ich Dir sagen können. Da bin ich letztes Jahr schon gescheitert.
Brücke ? Nicht gesehen   
Du hast die Rinne ausgelassen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2021)

Massiven Dank für's Einschreiten in der "Enduro" - sehr manierlich porträtiert
wie mers in einer handbreit Zeit unseren Breitensport pulverisieren könnt!
Chaupeau, bleib gesund!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Januar 2021)

Während im Nachbarschätt noch über Wanderparkplatzgebühren diskutiert wird und zur kritischen Masse aufgerufen wird ( Trump steht Pate   ), andere mit Teppichmessern am Reifenprofil rumschnitzen wird hier einfach nur gefahren. Ich sach einfach rollen lassen 
Start war in  Pommern. Neee nicht das flache im Böllerland. Das schöne an der Mosel.
Erstma locker einrollen





Herrlich was die sich hier immer so einfallen lassen





Poaaaa was Panöma. Herrrrlisch





Und los ab in den ersten Trail. Steiles nettes Pfädchen





Schon ganz schön was weggestrampelt ist das obige Bild der Burg vom Berg ganz hinten gemacht





Und hinein. Wo isser denn der Trail ? Ach da





Ach was ein herrlich Pfädchen. Normal nicht so erlaubt, aber alles was ne Weste hat ist ja zur Schneebewachung eingeteilt. Gut so  Lass Bilder sprechen













Ich wollte schon mein langärmliges Trikot ausziehen so wärm war dat. Schwitz ich doch eh wie ein Lanz Bulldog mit 10 Liter Hubraum beim anlassen





So der nächste Spass beginnt. Ich dachte die Eventbranche ist wegen C19 im Lockdown.
Hier haben die aber ein Flutlicht aufgestellt. Wahrscheinlich weil draussen und Abstand gross genug.





Herrlich so hell ausgeleuchtet der Trail. Besser als mit Handlampe 





Dann ging es wieder was hoch. Vorbei an der Sonnenuhr. Ich guck schnell aufs Smartfön 





Der Trail nach Pommern ist auch endgeil. Hat er unten schöne enge Doppelkehren





So noch kurz hoch auf den Martberg auf dem sich in vorrömischer Zeit ein Oppidum der Treverer und in römischer Zeit ein ausgedehnter Tempelbezirk befand, in dem der Gott Mars Lenus verehrt wurde.
Weiss man doch 





Boah jetzt ist aber Instaalarm





Ein letztes herrliches Serpentinenpfädchen brachte mich wieder zum Ausgangspunkt





Ein herrlich 45km Ründchen bei bestem Wetter. Wanderer getroffen 3. Super nett. Meinten auch macht doch mehr Spass als ein freies Schneefeld zu suchen.
Ich sag immer mach genau das Gegenteil was die Massen machen liegst immer richtig. In dem Sinne bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2021)

geile straße, da juckt mein gasfuß...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2021)

Die Tour von gestern in bewegten Bildern


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2021)

Heute mal vdH gefahren. Hatte nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit und ich musste was testen.
Lang hat jetzt ein Bruder Namens Langlang   
Das ist Langlang 





artgerecht abgebogen





Trails kann er auch schon.





Wir  2 sind schon Freunde. Die ersten 70km waren super. Fitnessstudio, Balance und Pilates brauchen wir beide nicht. Langlang sorgt schon für genügend Streckung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2021)

Jetzt musste ich doch glatt 2x hingucken ob da E oder F auf dem Oberrohr steht


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das ist Langlang



Sieht das nur so knapp aus , oder ist da so gut wie keine Reifenfreiheit an dem Steg der Schwinge?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Januar 2021)

Sieht nur so aus. 2,5cm sind da Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2021)

Heute ging es mal was länger rund.  Geländetest für Langlang. Und was für einer 
Von der Mosel zum Rhein. Hier bin ich fast schon zu Hause  





Es folgte ein sehr langer Anstieg. Es ging größtenteils den Mosel-Camino hoch. Oh die Sonne kam





Nach weiterem Aug und Ab war ich fast da. Nett gemacht 





Just in dem Moment als ich am Vierseenblick war zog ein kurzes Gewitter auf. Wind, Schneeregen, Blitze alles dabei





Mist alles wieder richtig nass. Das wird spannend mit der Racebreifung





Hier ging es noch. Ist aber schon sacksteil da runter. Überraschend viel Grip die Speci Racereifen





Das ist schon ein feines Pfädchen





Das sind die schönen Abschnitte





Aber auch viele üble für mich unfahrbare Passagen bei, selbst wenn trocken mehr Federweg etc.
Und jetzt wo ich fast unten war riss es genauso schnell wieder auf wie vorher zu  und die Sonne kam raus. 





War aber ne nette Erfahrung. Ich komm mit entsprechendem Material nochmal wieder. Aber nur wenn der Sessellift nicht fährt 

Unten dann auf dem Weg hoch noch ne kleine nette Schleife eingebaut. Wobei nett na ja, die HM habe ich was unterschätzt





Es folgte wieder ein elend langer Anstieg. Mörderbachtal, der Name ist Programm für die Muskeln





Dann ging es von ganz oben in den Einstieg ins Brodenbachtal. Da war auch ein spannender Abschnitt bei





Etwas später war der auch geschafft und es ging schön trailig auf bekanntem Terrain weiter 





Immer wieder herrlich. Bis jetzt war ich hier fast immer nur im Winter zum schönen einsauen





Über Alken, Oberfell ging es an der Mosel lang wieder zurück nach Kobern-Gondorf. Eigentlich war hier fertig da ich was kaputt war, die KM und HM mehr als genug waren. Aber als ich die Burg sah dachte ich mir ne das geht nicht. Das ist Pflicht, der Trail muss mitgenommen werde. Also hoch Panöma geniessen und ab in den Abschlusstrail





Langlang hat sich hervorragend bei dem Wetter und Bodenbedingungen geschlagen.
Ich bin jetzt auch richtig schön durchgedehnt dann brauch man auch nicht so nen Riserlenker wie der Opa im Nachbarschätt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich dies Wochenende nicht los. Aber wer weiss wie kalt das noch wird. Der Polarwirbel-Split soll ja für arktische Kälte sorgen. Und jetzt isser auch noch kollabiert  Also nichts wie raus.
Wie so oft ging es in Kobern los. Angespannte Hochwasserlage





Mein Parkplatz war nicht betroffen also los. Nach einigen HM änderte sich die Landschaft





Ab in den ersten Trail. Weiter unten wurde es was slippy ging aber noch 





Dann ging es wieder hoch. Der Trail war sportlich aber auch nur im Winter fahrbar da sonst zugewachsen





Nach einer kurzen feinen Abfahrt ging es lange rauf zum Panömaplatz





Dann ging es in einen abgelegenen Trail. Von oben rechts kommend





ging der schön am Hang entlang weiter 





Natürlich ging es nochmal hoch. Die schnelle Abfahrt hat einen schon was ausgekühlt. War aber oben wieder warm.





Feine neue Hütte haben die da oben gebaut. Douglasie riecht immer toll wenn das neu ist





Herrlicher Ausblick von da





Und ein herrlich Serpentinenpfädchen von da runter





Einiges neues probiert. Insgesamt super aber das ein oder andere Pfädchen macht wenig Sinn wenn es wärmer wird und die Botanik wächst. Jetzt habe ich die letzte Zeit in der Gegend aber wirklich jeden Pfad unter die Stollen genommen. Im Frühjahr gibbet dann mal eine Best-Of die nicht gerade kurz wird und die besten Trails in der Gegend beinhaltet. Aber erstmal warten was der Polarwirbel noch so macht


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Der Polarwirbel-Split soll ja für arktische Kälte sorgen.



Ich beneide Euch da oben ja zZ ein wenig. Bei uns am Bodensee seit annähernd 2 Wochen entweder Schnee oder Dauerregen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich dies Wochenende nicht los. Aber wer weiss wie kalt das noch wird. Der Polarwirbel-Split soll ja für arktische Kälte sorgen. Und jetzt isser auch noch kollabiert



Ein ganz normaler Winter also 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch da oben ja zZ ein wenig. Bei uns am Bodensee seit annähernd 2 Wochen entweder Schnee oder Dauerregen.



Kann Dich beruhigen, ist hier auch nicht besser, ausser das vielleicht mehr regnet als schneit.
Das was der Jörg da macht nennt sich "Gunst der Stunde nutzen" das sind die wenigen Lichtblicke die er hervorragend auszunutzen weiss


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2021)

Heute wieder einer der wenigen Lichtblicke   
*BestOf Frosttrails um Alken. *
Unten in der Sonne gestartet waren es im Schatten muckelige - 9 Grad. Aber die Aussicht erwärmt das Herz.





Kurze Zeit später das erste feine Trailchen. Serpentinen waren angesagt





Dann ging es wieder hoch. Aber ganz hoch. Wenn hier nicht rechtzeitig zum stehen kommst schlägst irgendwo hinten am Sendemast ein 😱 War aber die einzige vereiste Stelle auf der 45km Runde.





Immer wieder schön der Ausblick von hier oben





Diesmal nur Bilder vom Fusxxxxx Trail von der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Normal soll man den ja nicht fahren. Bin ich ihn gefahren oder nicht 





Vom Fotospot ging es weiter runter. Herrlich Pfädchen





Dann wieder ein elend langer Aufstieg. Die Wiese hier war trotz reichlich Minusgrade durch die Sonne schön angetaut. Was ne Plackerei da hoch.





Aber lohnt sich





Nach einiger Zeit war ich an einem meiner Lieblingsplätze an der Mosel.





Und das Pfädchen von da runter ist sensationell 





Herrlich. Was ein Trail. Vor allem jetzt wo kein Laub auf den Bäumen. Träumchen





Dann wurde noch das ein oder andere kleinere Pfädchen mitgenommen und bei 0 Grad war ich am Auto. Also pünktlich  Traumtour bei sagenhaften Bedingungen. Das ändert sich ja bald wieder. Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2021)

Angesagte 16 Grad und Sonne, da mussten Sunshinetrails her. Also auf ins Lahntal.
Abba mei war das frisch. Um 10:00 Uhr 1 Grad abba was für ein Panöma. Wird einem direkt warm.





Als wir dann ganz oben waren war uns warm und der Nebel verzogen. Was Aussicht. Bine ganz fasziniert.





Dann ab in den geilen Trail





Das hat was von Dracula  Da simmer rum um die Burg und schon im nächsten Anstieg





Oben angekommen gab es wieder herrlich Panöma





Der Trail von da Zucker. Gut, unten was rutschig aber ging noch so gerade





Kurzen Abstecher und Lost Places besucht





Dann ging es elend lang und steil hoch. Mittlerweile 20 Grad in der Sonne. Oben am Goethepunkt angekommen ein herrlicher Ausblick.





Es ging von dort aber noch weiter hoch um die herrlichen Trails dort mitzunehmen. Da lacht das Herz





Die hörte gar nicht auf zu grinsen. Das ist aber auch ein feines Pfädchen





Dann ging es aber auch schon wieder hoch. Und wie. Was ein brutaler Anstieg zur Hohe Lay. Aber er lohnt sich. 





Etwas unterhalb warteten die 2 Zossen geduldig auf die Trailabfahrt. 





Dann wurde noch ein weiterer Hubbel mitgenommen und auch dieser führte in einen Sunshinetrail





Dann sollte es eigentlich nochmal hochgehen aber die Beine der Mitfahrerin protestierten. Diesem Protest schloss sich auch laut zischend  und spuckend mein hinterer Reifen an. Diesen konnte ich beruhigen aber wir entschlossen und flach an der Lahn zum Ausgangspunkt zu fahren. Mit ewtas über 1200hm bei tiefem Boden hat es auch gereicht. Eine herrlcihe Gegend da. Wir kommen wieder


----------



## sibu (22. Februar 2021)

Den Lost Place kannst du in kleinem Maßstab wieder erstehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Den Lost Place kannst du in kleinem Maßstab wieder erstehen lassen.



Nä das ist die nicht. Soweit waren wir dann doch nicht. 
Oben das Bild ist Ruine St. Magarethen beim Kloster Arnstein


----------



## H-P (22. Februar 2021)

Schöne Tour und Bilder, zur Lahn muss ich auch mal hin.

Habt ihr Leo Kast nicht getroffen?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2021)

H-P schrieb:


> Schöne Tour und Bilder, zur Lahn muss ich auch mal hin.
> 
> Habt ihr Leo Kast nicht getroffen?


Wir waren zu schnell für den berghoch   
Ja mega Gegend. Mosel habe ich abgegrast jetzt wird ein neues Revier erschlossen 
Ne, ich war da schon öfter aber meist um Bad Ems.  Demnächst mal mehr um Nassau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (23. Februar 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Wir waren zu schnell für den berghoch
> Ja mega Gegend. Mosel habe ich abgegrast jetzt wird ein neues Revier erschlossen
> Ne, ich war da schon öfter aber meist um Bad Ems.  Demnächst mal mehr um Nassau


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf weitere Berichte von der Lahn und vielleicht klappt es mal mit dem Leo.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Februar 2021)

Bewegtes Lahntal


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Februar 2021)

*Trailbikeklettern im Lahntal.*

So da waren wir wieder. Startpunkt der gleiche wie letzte Woche. Und die Aussicht wieder grosses Kino






Letzte Woche wurde mein Explorerinstinct geweckt. Der Anfang war mega





Dann wurde es etwas holpriger





Nach zwischenzeiticher kurzer Belohnung




guckte mich Bine nur mit folgender Mine an  





Ich sagte was ist ? Kein Thema. Wir sind die Trailbikebuam 





Boah was eine Kletterei aber Spass satt. Als wir die Hoffnung schon aufgeben wollten hier irgendwie rauszukommen kam es uns fast vor wie eine Fata Morgana





Unten dann erstmal was entspannen





Danach ging es dann wieder bekannte Wege durch die Weinberge hoch und eine neue Variante durch das Geröllfeld. 





Anschliessend Test einer neuen Version hoch zur Hohe Lay. Die war noch brutaler aber dafür kürzer 
Oben dafür mit herrlich Panöma





Herrlich die Belohnung von da runter





Danach noch ein weiter Anstieg zu einem feinen Serpentinentrail. Wegen Spassfaktor keine Bilder.
Wieder unten ging es nochmal 300hm bergrauf. Was eine Rampe da hoch. Bine kämpft tapfer





Dann kam noch die ein und andere kleine Welle zum schönen Aussichtsturm





Es ging weiter wellig bis fast die 1400hm auf dem Garmin erreicht waren. Ab nun nur noch Abfahrt über tolle Flowtrails. Zu viel Flow daher keine Bilder mehr. Reicht auch. Boah was ein geiler Ritt. Die Kletterpartie war lustig und nett aber erstmal Schnauze voll von Explorer  Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. März 2021)

Wurde mal wieder Zeit für Mosel Instaspots . Also auf nach Pommern, neee so weit ist das nicht  
Da geht einem doch das Herz auf





Zack schon am ersten Panömaspot





Abba es wurden nach unten natürlich nur feinste Trails mitgenommen. Spass satt





Sie lacht auch bergauf





Zumindest optisch sehr schön 





Das ist schon ein geiles Pfädchen da runter





Dann wurde eine Phobie bekämpft. Na bitte geht doch und das  wich dem 





So motiviert ging es wieder hoch. Herrlich der Martberg





Von da eine neue Variante probiert. Ich sag nur Trail furioso





Die neu erlangte Sicherheit wurde ausgenutzt





Spektakuläres Pfädchen





Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite 2 der schönsten Trails an der Mosel. Die sind demnächst wieder dran 





Wir fuhren weiter auf dem super Grattrail





Einige Zeit später kamen wir zum letzten Instaspot. Der war abba sowas von Insta 





Dann trailten wir in den Serpentinenpfad letztmalig nach unten. Was ein Tag 😍 Mega.
Und nix los. Gar nix. Auf über 40km 3 Wanderer getroffen. Wahrscheinlich den ganzen Komfortzonenbewohnern zu kalt. Das ist gut so. Aber für die meisten ist das eh nichts. Der Parkplatz kostet 5 EUR


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2021)

Hat sich doch in den Morgenstunden glatt ein Collega an der Trimbser Schweiz abgearbeitet,
meinen tiefen Reschpekt dafür! Tagsüber gings in Kohorten im Uhrzeigersinn drübber -
Kohorte 43, 2 People, mit mindestens Mindestabstand hatte große Problemas 'nen Platz
zu finden für's Hasenbrot zu tilgen ohne datt Wegeverlasser zum kleinen Geschäft infiltrierten....
Schöne, schöne Pics, bleiben mers weiter draussen!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2021)

Letzteres hat eigentlich Pic-of-the-day-Charakter!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. März 2021)

Während in anderen Schätts noch über die richtige Klingel diskutiert wird wird hier einfach gefahren   
Normalerweise sollten Samstag am Ring VLN Probe- und Einstellungsfahrten sein.  Die wurden aber wegen Wetta abgesagt  aber uns störte das Wetta nicht. Start in Adenau erstmal eine langen Anstieg hoch.





In der Ferne konnte man erahnen wie es oben aussah





Aber erstmal weiter hoch zur de-Lassaulx  Hütte, kurz Aussicht genossen und dann den schönen Trail runter.





Unten angekommen ging es durch ein herrlich Tälchen immer weiter rauf






Fast oben deutete sich an was kommen könnte





Es wurde winterlicher





Also teils richtig winterlich. 





Für Bine war das 😍😍😍





Dann ging es den Trail runter zum Brünnchen





Der Parkplatz rappelvoll da der Ring wegen der VLN Absage für Touristenfahrten geöffnet war





Über bekannte Wege und Trails ging es wieder runter und es folgte der letzte lange Aufstieg





Von oben den schönen Trail runter nach Adenau wäre eigentlich Schluss. Eigentlich. Denn ich wollte Bine noch die alten Naturtribünen zeigen. Ob Ihr die gefallen haben 





Oben angekommen meinte se jetzt ist aber Schluß  Ja reichte auch. Knapp 50Km / 1400Hm bei dem Boden waren nicht ohne. Dies war eine etwas andere Runde am Ring aber nicht minder spassig.


----------



## H-P (22. März 2021)

Sind gestern noch schnell auf der Rückfahrt am NBR vorbei gefahren und Sabine Schmitz einen letzten Gruß dagelassen...RIP.
Da lag teilweise noch ordentlich Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. April 2021)

Ostersamstag war vom Wetter her der beste Tag.  Also auf ins Lahntaler Trailorado.
Der Spot hier ist in jeder meiner Touren dort dabei





Dann wurde es auch schon trailiger





Heute ging es über neu Pfade Richtung Weisser Stein. Nee nix Eifel, der bei Singhofen





das ist aber auch ein mega Pfädchen 





Um zu einem anderen herrlich Pfädchen zu kommen musste improvisiert werden





Dann war der richtige Pfad gefunden. Herrlich









Es gab aber nicht nur Pfädchen. Von Pfädchen zu Pfädchen musste richtig getreten werden





Irgendwann folgt die Belohnung. Und was für eine





Ein fast vergessenes Traumpfädchen 





eröffnete herrliche Ausblicke und etwas Alpenfeeling





Die Abfahrt von einfach nur genial





Bine war  hochkonzentriert





Eine letzte lange Auffahrt. Und was für eine, So 20-25% stehen da meist bei den Steigungsprozenten





Lohnt sich aber geht es doch in einen geilen sehr langen Trail





Für eMofafahrer gab es auch noch was 





Dann noch einen kleinen Hubbel hoch und ab in den Abschlusstrail. Bines Treppenphobie scheint überwunden





Das war eine Tour mit dem Prädikat "besonders wertvoll" Bei dem Wetter und den Bodenverhältnissen waren selbst die gut 1500hm fast entspannt. Wanderer genau 7 die völlig gechillt waren. Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. April 2021)

Während in anderen Schätts schon geritten wird wird hier wir immer nur gefahren 
Die letzten Wochen nur rumgelahnt wurde jetzt mal wieder gemoselt. Start Parkplatz mit bester Pommesbude.
Ging natürlich direkt hoch. Ist gut für die Beine. Der erste Instaspot war erreicht.





Völlig geflasht und voller Freude ging es in den ersten Trail





Das ist aber auch ein Pfädchen. Kategorie Drehwurm und Panömatraum. 





Kurz danach verging das Grinsen. Es folgte ein übler Anstieg. Aber danach wieder Traumtrail





So und welchen von denen nehmen wir jetzt 





Ich glaub es war der Richtige wenn man Bines  deutet





Danach ging es wieder lang und steil bergan. Aber das Ziel war zügig erreicht und der Spass begann





Unten angekommen erstmal die Seite wechseln. Aber so sehr ich mich angestrengt habe, ich habe das Grinsen nicht aus Bines Gesicht bekommen





Dann haben wir uns und den Zossen erstmal ne ausgedehnte Pause gegönnt. 





Nen Stückchen  weiter wieder ein Instaspot. Bine nein das Treckingrad hat kein Ständer 





Hach herje muss man Frauen auch alles zeigen. Ui STOP  !! GENDERVERSTOSS !! Muss man Lebewesen alles zeigen ? Passt das so  ist mir auch scheixxxxxx egal  So geht das auf jeden Fall





Dann ging es weiter über einen super Grattrail 





Sieht ja schon ganz nett aus wenn es grün wird. 





Noch eine kleine Gegenwelle und dann in den Abschlusstrail. 





Das war ein super Tag heute mit mega Trails bei perfekten Bedingungen.  
Nette Wanderer getroffen und liebe Hunde. Reiter keine gesehen   Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Mai 2021)

Gestern unterstützen wir den Nachbarschätt und suchten den *UHU* etwas weiter südlich vom 7GB.
Start in Bad Breisig pirschten wir uns übers Wasser ran





Dann ging es erstmal bächtig rauf auf dem Weg des Limes. Hat der Uhu sich hier versteckt 🤔





Nicht gesehen den Uhu. Vielleicht fliegt er da irgendwo ?





Nä auch nicht. Gut weiter gehts. Wenn vielleicht jemand weiss wo der Uhu ist dann das Mammut





Mammut sagt wir müssen mehr im Unterholz suchen





Das könnte ein hervorragender Platz für ein Uhu sein





Auch nicht. Also wieder ganz hoch, vielleicht lebt der Uhu was höher 🤷‍♂️





Also wenn wir ihn hier nicht finden kann der Uhu uns mal





sehr zur Freude von Bine hatte die Suche ein Ende. Jetzt folgt Trailspass pur





Das Bike heute extra farblich abgestimmt zur Natur





Die Treppenphobie besiegt werden Chickenways ignoriert  





Und wer meint am Rhein läuft es easy der fährt mal die Rheintrails. Hier ist es dem Uhu bestimmt zu laut





Für manche ist das bestimmt ne Herausforderung. Aber was macht man nicht alles um den Uhu zu finden





Nützte leider alles nichts. Ca. 70 km / weit über 1000 hm haben wir gesucht. Nix.
Wir wünschen dem Nachbarschätt mehr Glück. Wir beenden jedenfalls die Suche. Bleibt gesund


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2021)

Fragen die einen beschäftigen...Pattex, oder Uhu?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Mai 2021)

Eifelgold ohne Eifel war das Motto Pfingstsonntag.

Nach einer ruhigen Einrollphase ging es dahin wo man normal nicht fahren sollte. Da ist immer besonder schön.





Für das Eifelgolf braucht es keine Eifel.





Dann ging es weiter durch Morschenich. Das totgeglaubte Dorf darf bleiben aber es wohnen nur noch eine handvoll Leute da.





Dann ging es weiter zum Neubaugebiet der Tiny-Häuser der FFF Generation









Muss ja jeder selber wissen was einem gefällt, aber dem Gerät zum begradigen der Vorgärten finde ich was übertrieben. Aber so sind se halt die 3F  





Dann ging es weiter auf die Sophienhöhe und bergab über schöne flowige Trails





Wieder hoch ging es abseits der offiziellen Wege





hier fand sich dann das beliebte Gewächs





da kann die Dreiborner Höhe einpacken 





also mir gefällt was da entsteht





und nochmal hoch entlang der Poststrasse





Urlaubsfeeling





Nochmal ein schweifender Blick über die Höhe





ging es über schöne Trails wieder runter





Das war eine nette 3 stellige Runde.  Wahnsinn was an der Sophienhöhe los war. Parkplätze überfüllt, es gab Pommeswagen, Kuchenwagen etc. Auf den Wegen war es aber nur in einem Radius von wenigen KM um die Parkplätze voll. Trotz der Massen mit Kind und Hunden war es absolut in Ordnung. Jeder nahm auf den anderen Rücksicht. Entweder lag es daran das die Leute wegen Pfingsten entspannt waren oder daran das ich kein eMofa fahre. Ich glaube von beiden etwas 

Da waren aber auch wieder [tolle Menschen] unterwegs


----------



## beuze1 (25. Mai 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ja mega Gegend. Mosel habe ich abgegrast



Hast Du mal in Dein Postfach geschaut?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Mai 2021)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2021)

*Man kann ein E-Bike nicht wie ein menschliches Wesen behandeln - ein E-Bike braucht Strom!*

Ich bitte datt mal als Bindeglied zwischen analog und Rollator zu betrachten - mit Sinn unn Verstand
knispelt uns datt Dingen bis inne Seniorenklappe (iss neben bereits existierender Babyklappe noch
nitt real, wird abber kommen!!!) Um Verständnis werbend: mer hinterlassen keine Brems- unn
Fullgazzrinnen (falls doch werden die stantepede schamroten Hauptes wieder mit landschaftlichen
Mitteln - no Köttels - mit der Landschaft eins gemacht...) Sinn getz abber inne Jahre (fehlende Haare...)
gekommen, bikespeach: "shabby vintage"... Soll'n mers getz Forum dicht machen obwohl
Natura unn fiese Geo uns nach wie vor fesseln?! Unn mers vielleicht noch Froide hatt watt zu schreiben
wo's Dutzend liebgewonnene Posts längst in die Handychats verschlagen hat und die - bewußt oder
unbewußt - nix abber garnix mehr mit uns teilen? Wir waren mal ein "uns", und datt will bewahrt werden...

Insofern, mit gefühlten 5 analogen Boliden und 1 E krittel ich mal unseren Post weiter, ein "Soll'n mers
nich nomma Harz" der alten Garde hat's auch schon als Anfrage unn so kochen mers doch alle mit Wasser...

Mann muss ein E-Bike nitt mit 25 Max-to-the-bone knechten, sonss krisse ja vom Waldmeister unn Bärlauch nix mehr mit!

Alle Kloppe den BitCoins!

Ride on, höchstjeschätzter Bikecollega!

PostScriptum: Aus dem kleinen, feinen der Sache geschuldetem Forum federschwingender Bikecollegas
sind ja ordentlich geschwunden; der Hubi aka Hubert-im-Netz (alles, abber auch alles für die Netzgemeinde freigestellt mit eigener HP) iss angeschlagen unn muss neu positionieren; der Jürgen aka
JMR-Biking ("Quereinsteiger" aussem Koblenzer Netz) ist nach Traktorenkontakt gehandicapt und die
"Queen of old stone age" aka Malario aka Mario Peter tödlich verunglückt...
Ich freu mich wie Hulle watt zu lesen wo Kumpels und Paare wie ihr reinhaut und - egalo, ob 2-Meter-Regel unn Jedöns - Mosel, Martyrium unn Matsche fassbar macht... ich bit(t)e nur umm weniger Haue!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Mai 2021)

Ich passe nicht mehr in diese MTB-Welt. Daher    und bleibt gesund.


----------



## beuze1 (28. Mai 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> *Man kann ein E-Bike....... *



fahren, muß das aber doch nicht hier thematisieren. Für die Rollatoren& e-Mofa Fraktion gibt es doch schon genug Foren. Für mich ist "e" so wenig Sport, wie Bergsteigen mit der Gondelbahn!


----------



## beuze1 (28. Mai 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nö



mach mal


----------



## Jajaja (28. Mai 2021)

beuze1 schrieb:


> fahren, muß das aber doch nicht hier thematisieren. Für die Rollatoren& e-Mofa Fraktion gibt es doch schon genug Foren. Für mich ist "e" so wenig Sport, wie Bergsteigen mit der Gondelbahn!


...so ein gequirlter Quatsch!

Einfach das E-Bikes als Ergänzung und Erweiterung des Bikehorizonts betrachten.
Habe selber drei Biobikes; eines davon gerade mal drei Wochen alt, ein Rennrad und ein E-Hardtail.
Egal mit welchem ich unterwegs war: Ich bin jedesmal herrlich platt.
Einfach selber mal eine Tour mit 'E' machen. Hat was ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Mai 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Einfach selber mal eine Tour mit 'E' machen. Hat was ...



Jajaja


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Mai 2021)

Macht et jut ich bin fott


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2021)

tschö und grüß den hubi bei den anonymen anti-ebikern!  


ps:
hab deinen und hubis thread immer gern verfolgt, aber das in letzter zeit ständige gebashe über e-mofas nervt gelinde gesagt, und darin den kern allen (trail)übels zui sehen, da wirds beim lesen immer etwas "zäh".

aber ich bin seit ende 2014 nicht mehr aktiv und von daher weiß ich nicht wirklich, was im wald vorgeht. 
vielleicht will ich das auch garnicht mehr wissen...


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Mai 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...so ein gequirlter Quatsch:
> 
> 
> Einfach selber mal eine Tour mit 'E' machen. Hat was ...


Eher geb ich das Radeln dran..


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Mai 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> tschö und grüß den hubi bei den anonymen anti-ebikern!
> 
> 
> ps:
> ...


Ich glaub du würdest dich erschrecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. Mai 2021)

Was ist denn hier los?! Das schöne Forum!
Früher konnte man sich hier gepflegt streiten und anschließend gepflegt mauntenbeiken gehen (Meist, den legendären Juchhu hab ich nur im Forum kennengelernt, aber was war das unterhaltsam!). Ich dachte, im Alter wird man weiser?
Mir ist das doch egal, was wer auf welchen Strecken für'n Rad fährt. Ich hab schon gute Touren mit E-Bikern dabei gemacht, vor 1 1/2 JAhren als Highlight die klassische Tremalzo-Tour mit meinem Bruder und einem TT-bekannten E-Biker: sehr entspannt zusammen, er musste aber mächtig Strom sparen, um die 2100 Hm zu schaffen 
Ich sehe auch so manche Entwicklung kritisch, aber wir müssen uns auch an der eigenen Nase packen. Und gerade in den letzten 15 Monaten ist der Druck auf die Wälder massiv gestiegen. Die Eifelschleifen führen zu einer guten Kanalisation, aber im Grunde wollen wir doch alle dassselbe: uns in der Natur erholen und genießen. Das geht nur mit Rücksichtnahme und Verständnis. Insofern ist der Vorschlag mit dem E-Bike-Testen vielleicht gar nicht der schlechteste... (was ich selbst dazu für mich sage findet ihr am Ende meines Blog-Textes aus dem Mai dieses Jahres hier: https://die-sinis.de/gravelbikes-mensch-entscheide-dich-oder-nicht)
Ich hoffe auf Pfälzer Verhältnisse an möglichst vielen Orten, ansonsten wird es schwierig und frustierend (siehe Siebengebirgs-Thread) - und jetzt noch mal auf die Gravelbiker knüppeln  
wobei natürlich der Gipfel das E-Rennrad ist


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Mai 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Pfälzer Verhältnisse an möglichst vielen Orten, ansonsten wird es schwierig und frustierend (siehe Siebengebirgs-Thread) - und jetzt noch mal auf die Gravelbiker knüppeln
> wobei natürlich der Gipfel das E-Rennrad ist .


Lies Mal im Pfalzforum mit.. das will so auch keiner was da aktuell los ist... Legal kannst du da auch eigentlich nicht im Wald fahren Stichwort 250er Verkehrsschild... Das.kreis runde mit rotem Rand uns weißem Inhalt.... Gillt auch für Biker... Und auch da ist eines der Probleme das E! Spricht man das aber an ist man gleich der Buchmann wie hier jetzt auch...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2021)

Mann, Mann, Mann - hier iss ja Dampf im Kappes!
Da möcht ich mich doch höchstpisönlich entschuldigen der BiobikeDampflokromantik die letzten Sonnenstrahlen geklaut zu haben - bitte abber auch 4 cm Korrekturrand zu lassen, so schäumen
die Gemüters.... Wusste nitt datt ich mit Erwerb eines E-Ähnlichen quasi datt Forum besenrein zu 
verlassen hätt' - ich bin nach wie vor inne selben Natur unterwegs, dieselbe Gattin gibt Geleit -
getzt abber auf Augenhöhe und ohne Atemnot - und find datt doch prima und ok.
Würd' auch gerne weiter Tourenberichte schreiben weil "da draussen" ja herrlicherweis'
immer watt passiert...entscheidend auffem Bock iss wer draufsitzt, würd ich mal sagen....
Wenn in meinem "Ahnenpass" die Ahnen nimmer passen würd' ich's gern wissen,
ich geh' dann auch auf Sofa und lass die Pics zuhause...
Pray on, Maria 2.0.


----------



## Trekki (28. Mai 2021)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Für mich ist "e" so wenig Sport, wie Bergsteigen mit der Gondelbahn!


Für mich ist MTB mehr als Sport. Das gesellschaftliche leidet ja seit einigen Monaten, das vermisse ich so viel mehr als mich die Energiequelle bei den Touren interssiert. Auch der Zustand der Wälder berüht mich mehr als mir beim MTB der Sport wichtig ist.

Evt. liegt es ja auch daran, dass ich auch Pedelec fahre. Zur Zeit recht wenig, das ist aber 100% Folge vom Homeoffice (meinen Arbeitsweg lege ich auf einem Pedelec zurück).

Falls das Sportlevel gemessen wird, wieviel Schweiß flisst: auch nach der Pedelec Tour ins Büro ziehe ich mich um, um meine Kollegen nur noch mit meinem gelaber aber nicht mit Pumageruch nerven zu müssen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Mai 2021)

SpaßtosE Intoleranz ist halt eine moderne Zuvilisationskranheit, deren Erreger dem Leben und Leben lassen in der n-ten Welle auf den Sack gehen...meins ists nicht, aber jedem das Seine, der auf dem Bock sitzt trifft es schon auch...


----------



## Jaerrit (29. Mai 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Mofahonks


finde ich fast genau so schlimm wie diese Asozialen deren Kinder und/oder Köter mir im Wald die Luft wegatmen, wenn ich gerade mal wieder eine Weltumradlung vornehme, um diese feierlich im Forum zu dokumentieren und mir hier virtuell auf die Schulter klopfen zu lassen. Generell und überhaupt finde ich andere Menschen sowieso persé kacke, das die dann auch noch von E-Bikes schreiben, nicht auszuhalten


----------

